# Staying Lean II



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Okay.. starting my new journal..finally. The other one was too damn long! I am on a new kick lately with Running/jogging to get my legs super lean/ muscular.. soooo I guess this is a good time to start one!  Also, Its a New year for me..since I turned 23 years old yesterday..sooo I am sitting here at work trying to think of some new goals for myself! Any suggestions will help me out a lot!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah ... I'm the first one in your new journal ... hey sweetie!

I think a new goal should be for you and Matt to come and visit us!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

My first vistor..welcome darling! 
Love the idea! Where do u guys live at?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

We live in Alberta Canada ... you guys could come skiing!  I love the idea of a new journal with new goals.  Do you have a time when you'd like to accomplish your goals?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

WOW U are FAR from us! But Skiing does sound cool! Thanks for the offer!

I am still trying to figure out all my goals! Like as in life goals/ health/ fitness, etc...

I know my leg goal date will be October 25th! (we are going to a wedding in Missouri that day and I want to look great) soo thats a good date! I just want my legs to be LEANER.. ? and Working on my calves.. I have them, just want more Shape.   and I want to lose 2 inches in my thighs.  seriously! 

Soooo I think running will help (with lunges and squats of course)? My arms are fine..love them..and DO NOT need any more muscle..my abs are on their way to what they looked like for my wedding!  (I slacked a lot in the past 5 months..NO MORE)

Food Wise: I need to eat cleaner.. (No baked lays stacey & no more stealing Matts Tortilla chips!!!) 
THERE... THATS MY GOALS:


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

GOALS:

1. to lose 2 inches in my thighs  by running a lot.. preparing for a 5 mile fun run..

2. No more baked Lays/ processed foods/ pretzels/ (yep I am a victim of them), no more of Matts Tortilla chips either..!!!!! (I would just still like 2 or 3 outta the bag..but still..NO MORE!

3. Eat more fat... ya know my hair is sooooooo much healthier now that I am not a fat-phobic!! And I have nails..real nails!! I got a manicure saturday..and they got to paint my REAL nails! They are stong..and I know thats why..fat in the diet/ and vitamins!

4. (nothing to do with fitness.. ) but to save A LOT more each month for my new bedroom furntiture that I AM DREAMING OF!!!  

5. SEDUCE MATT EVERYNIGHT!!  (serioulsly)


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

those are excellent goals - especially #5, lucky Matt! 

#3 ... more fat?  Do you mean _good_ fat?

What would the new bedroom furniture look like?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Might want to check with TP, w8, etc on goal #1... not sure that's how it works exactly.

Anyway... good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

I will ask TP! Thanks Butterfly!  But that is how I have always lost inches in my thighs in the past!! 

NT~ yes... good fat of course!!  like nat. penut butter, peanuts, eggyolks, etc...

haha.. Matts gonna like my new goal too! I locked the door both ways the other night when I was waiting for him to come home from work, and I answered the door in my black lingerie!  it was a good night needless to say!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

oh my new furniture?? Well there are 2 differnt styles we like! One is realy pretty w/ a 4 post bed antique looking..I don't know how to describe it. The other one is really fancy w/  a silvery looking head piece/ foot piece. And I want an armoire too!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2002)

locked doors ... black lingere ... I BET Matt loves the new goal! 

I would like a 4 poster bed as well ... but first we need a place big enough to put it in.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't forget that lingerie chest... you'll need something to keep all that Matt-seducing lingerie in 

and if the running works for you then go for it!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh GOOD IDEA BUTTERFLY!!!   Thats another thing I should get!! cool!

Running helps.. but I am still gonna see what TP thinks!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 12, 2002)

I was just worried b/c unless they lift weights too the people I know that run are flabby, flabby!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

girl I know!!  No I am going to do my lunges still, leg extentions, leg curls, squats (which have become my fave.), etc..etc...!! And then my pilates video..and rollerblading too.. I am just going to run A LOT MORE..like EVERY DAY!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi P! Wanted to wish you lots of luck meeting your new and improved goals!  I'm sure that running in addition to a clean diet and workouts with weights will bring you the results that you want!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Miss ledix!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

LEG DAY! Workout last night~ 8-12-02

warmup was 7 min. on bike (hate the bike)then ran/jog/walk 2 miles on the treadmill..upping the incline
Lunges w/ 12lbs dumbbells-50 on each leg
squats holding 15lb. db -50 reps w/ rest inbetween of course.
leg press- 125lbs- 12repsX3, then 130#..8 reps
leg curls- 80lbs- 12X3
Leg extention- 75lbs- 12X3..then 5 more at 85lbs.
abs on incline bench- 100 reps

15 min. yoga video (stretching)

Today is Bicep/ shoulder/abs, and a 3 miler run/jog day!


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 13, 2002)

Good luck P!!  You can do it!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

morning Princess!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Thank You hippy chick!! How are you?

Hey nt!! Whats going on sweetie!??!

Oh MAN!! Guys get this:
Yesterday for my bday the receptionist gave me a big vegetable tray w/ a cool container she said I could keep.... She said she knew I ate healthy and wanted to give me something I would actually eat right.. and NOW~
A really sweet girl who makes cupcakes for EVERYONES BDAY...(and I was soooo happy she forgot my bday because they are yummy) .. well.. she just brought me choc. cupcakes, laid them on my desk in a clear container..and said I am sorry..happy Belated birthday! What a sweetie.. 
gee thanks..now they are STARING AT ME I SWEAR.. I even moved them to another desk.. I CAN STILL SEE THEM THOUGH~


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

Not much ... 

I'm a little disappointed though.  I try and make a point to stand out at work, so I dyed my hair blue.  the top of my hair was still blonde from my last blonde due, so the top is a pretty bright blue and the bottom is a very dark blue.  Only one person has said anything to me.    I guess the blonde locks and tattoos have made them ammune to my being 'out-there'!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

OH MY gosh.. ya freak! just kidding!! I wonder why nobody has said anything to ya? I bet your hair looks Really cool!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

ha ha ... ya, I'm a bit of a freak.  But that's what makes me different. 

I think they know I'm over the edge and nothing I do anymore surprises them.  Most of the people I work with are older, so my trip to Hedo really put my into the freak zone.  I had comments like "wow, you really went to a resort to be naked??!!"  They have a hard time understanding why I do such things ... and I simply reply "because I can"  It's fun ... not everyone tries it ... and if I don't like it, my hair grows so quickly, I can cut out the colour in about a month.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

your TOOOO Cool!!  I like people who are different!!
Old people just dont understand "style" though.. sooo I wouldn't worry about them too much!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

My wife has blue streaks as well ... we were a hit Sunday evening when we went out!  

My wife's grandmother tries to understand why we do such things ... and I told my wife to tell her, don't try and understand, just accept it.  Our daughter likes to have streaks put in her hair, and listening to grandma you'd think we did something illegal to her.   I'm not looking for people to understand why the piercings, tattoos and hair colouring, just accept it, and if you can't, then you best move along.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Right there with you NT


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

You guys sound sooo cool NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

thanks Princess ... we are cool!     Or so our daughter thinks.  I'm sure soon enough she'll think we're wacky.  I told her the hair thing will blow over soon enough, but something else will take it's place.  We are starting to whitle down some of the 'things I'd like to do before I die' list my wife has.  Next year she's going to try and get her NHRA drag racing license ... and at the very least, she'll be able to say she drove a dragster down the strip.  I've done the parachuting thing ... next on my list is to learn to snow board this year and next year I'd like to try para-surfing!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

WOW!!! You guys are really EXCITING! Thats cool she wants to get her NHRA Drag racing license! I like watching that on TV!! LoL! I need one of those lists... hmmm? Off I go to think! 
I know one thing I want to do before I die is ? UH>?? Thats hard..I gotta think!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

I thought it was a cool thing ... although I think I'll just be taking the pictures.  

I see too many friends thinking about what if I had tried that.  In Hedo, they had a trapeze you could try.  I did that.  That was really fun.  You would practice till you were good enough to swing out, let go and have someone catch you and then return you to the swing!  

There has to be something you'd like to do just to say you've done it.  Again, we're a little more open and out there than most, so a few years ago, my wife tried stripping for amatuer night.  A one night deal ... she had so much fun.  After she did it, a lot of her friends said it sounded like so much fun but would never have the guts to try something like that.  It's not for everyone, but she can now say she's done that.  I think this year she'll try heliskiing (getting dropped off on the top of a mountain via a helicopter).  I'm no where near a good enough skier to try that.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

wow you just keep on impressing me NT!! That trapeze sounds really cool!! 
In high school I was a mentor/counselor and we went to this camp called "ropes" and it had all these activities where you had to TRUST your group.. like falling from just 10feet in the hair, and they would all catch you.. stuffl like that.. I was always chicken at first, but We HAD to do it!! and I did..scaredshitless...I can't remember all the things we did there! nothing to brag about! I do want to ride in a hot air balloon before I die!! I was telling my mom that the other day! AND I want to go to Italy/ and Rome and site see.. but I can't think of anything NUTS that I really wanna do cause I am a chickenshit! LoL!  HMMM? I wanna climb a mountain too.. and I really want to go to San Diego one day! I just wanna travel... and go to New York and spit off the Empire State building!!!  hahha! is that illegal?


oh oh oh oh!!! I ALWAYS TOLD MYSELF I WAS GOING TO GET A BOOBJOB ( since I was like 14 I said this) and I FINALLY did (and I HATE Knives) on Dec. 21, 2001!! Go me!! Does that count??!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

?? WHERE Can I find out all the nutrition Info.  for chinese food?
Does anybody know???? HELP!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

That's where Mrs.NT is now about getting a boob job.  I think you two might be long lost sisters.  She's wanted to for so long now ... and I really believe it's just nerves now.  She has the money socked away and it's just a matter of when.  I think she is scared about the pain afterwards but has had many offers for gf's to nurse her while she's recovering.   That counts ... getting cut open for cosmetic surgery ... definitely crazy, but I'm sure it was well worth it!!  

A hotair balloon ride is something I'd like to do to!  Climbing a mountain ... that definitely counts!  Maybe if we make it down to Texas, we could plan a balloon ride!  How cool would that be ... Hi Stacey, Matt ... this is Trisha, I'm Stephen - ok, let's ride!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Really!! Thats where she is RIGHT now! AWESOME! oh my god..my nerves challenged me BIG TIME! I almost backed down a couple of times...I was soooo scared of the knife, and ALL THE PAIN!!! BUT Ya know what.. you tell her that is was absoulutly the BEST thing I have EVER done for myself!!   I had horrible pain because they had to go Under the muscle since I didn't have lots of skin for them to work with.. soooo it sure hurt..but the drugs took care of that!! 

COOL we can go hot air balloon riding together!! I am glad that counts! I don't know where to go in Texas to do that!??  That will be a blast thought for sure!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

How long did the pain stay for after the surgery?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah, I've been slackin' lately.....but, I like the new journal.
Leaner, muscular legs, good goal....me tooooo


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> COOL we can go hot air balloon riding together!! I am glad that counts! I don't know where to go in Texas to do that!??  That will be a blast thought for sure!




Hot air balloon riding.....come to Dallas baby


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

well.. my lasted longer than normal..remember that kay! (because they went under the mus.)  .. sooo I was like in KILLER PAIN where I had to take my drugs for 4 days!! OUCH! It hurt to do anything, ride in a car, sit up straight ..whatever! by the 5th day I was doing much better.. it just felt like I had a bad headache in my boob...like someone was poking me with a needle! I did go to work on the 5 th day but just sat here all day! I was fine after 3 weeks.. like there Was NO pain.. unless I wore a super tight shirt, for some reason that hurt! And when I had my wedding dress fittings a month after, that hurt cause she pulled soooo freakin tight!!
But I would say the horrible pain was gone after the 5th day or so!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow, NT...another sista' in for boob jobs....

I had my second one in May of last year.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Every one is different too.  How does Mrs. NT handle pain?  
I had my first one done on a Wed. and we were out at a car show on Saturday.

My second was done on a Thursday and I was up and cleaning our kitchen on Friday afternoon  --- when the hubby came in from work and saw me.....boy was he mad.   I got sent to my room and made to lay on the bed for the rest of the night.   It was cool though because he took care of me and made me dinner in bed.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

WOW FG!! you had a great recovery!! 
I am really bad w/ pain.. so I think thats why mine was the way it was! I didn't know you have had it done twice, can I ask why?
Did they go over/ or under the muscle?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

I went under the muscle both times.

Here's the deal
{{close your ears NT}}
After I had it done the first time, I wanted and knew I should've gone bigger after I had settled and everything, right?
Well, a year goes by and one of mine ruptured so I had to have it replaced.  When I did, I just decided to take the other one out too and go bigger.

Now, EVERYTHING is PERFECTO!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Girl you have some great recovery for going under the muscle....I must be a whimp...LoL!!
How did you know it ruptured..what does that feel like.. I am always afraid that I am going to rupture one. GOOD FOR YOU FOR GOING AND GETTING THEM PERFECT! 
I know that after I have a baby ONE DAY.. ha.. I want them to be a little bigger too!  but I will wait a couple of years for that!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

Mrs. NT's pain threhold isn't the greatest and she's going under the muscle as well.   

We measured out 450cc into ziplock baggies and placed them in her bra to get a feel for how big she might be ... and they were big.  Now I must assume the placing them under the muscle will take away some of the size.  The doctor told her that going to a DD size would be TOO big, so I'm not sure.  I guess we'll see when they're done.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

You know it was really weird.   I hadn't done ANY chest workouts after the first surgery.   The one day, about a year later, I got brave and decided to do a chest workout with my trainer and from that day on, I knew....I saw it deflating and pretty much disappearing when I would lay down.   It was weird.

The problem though was not the workout, my dr. told me it had been ruptured for quite some time.   Just when I did that massive chest workout I lifted the pec muscle and the implant just kinda fell.   The seal never sealed properly and it just kept leaking.   I never knew it though until I did that workout and the implant fell down.  Then I knew it!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 13, 2002)

This is for sure a very interesting conversation going on in here. I've never had that type of operation, but I may consider a 'lift' in about ten years!  I think it's great that both of you were assertive in getting that done. If it makes you happy, that's what counts. I'm sure that both of you go to the doc for check ups or whatever type of post-op care you are supposed to get. Sounds like major surgery!! Can I assume that insurance did not cover the cost? FG, even when the first one ruptured?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

Be ready to wait a while to see the final product NT.   The swelling is the worst part about it all.
Mine were literally in my neck for the first month.   I could not wear a bra to save my life.
I have 440cc now.  I think going under the muscle is the best way.    It doesn't show that roundness of the implant and they look and feel so much more natural.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

No, insurance doesn't cover it.   Even when mine ruptured.  I was very fortunate though, my PS was a client of mine.   So not only did I get a really good deal the first time, he didn't charge me to do the second surgery and I only had to pay for the implant itself.  All in all, I walked away from that with $1200 in my pocket.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

I will wait patiently ... he he ... She says i get to go shopping for tops after she's ready!  She's of the mindset that, seeing as how shee got them, no need to hide them - excellent!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 13, 2002)

EXACTLY NT.....

I feel the same way!!!

Funny how women start wearing the most provacative of blouses after a BA


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

Heya Miss L~ Ya very interesting topic huh! I know FG and I are both super happy with our new friends!! 

Your right FG~ It does take forever to see the final product. I think Mine are finally done settling or whatever they do.. they looked great for my wedding..but I think they look so much better now. And thats what my doc said to about under the muscle, they look much more natural, and feel natural! 

WOW~ i can't believe yours ruptured that way!! Scary huh? Did you have saline?
Thats what I have.

Miss L~ It all came outta our pockets, insurance does not cover it. However My dr. has this thing w/ warranty..and if they pop/rupture it only cost $1200 (weird same price) to fix them!! 
And yes, I have been to the Dr. about 6 times since my surgery for post visits!!  he said they look BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

ya I feel the same too!! I do not hide mine!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

I am going home!!! (well in 10 min.)
Hey I am looking for a nutrition site for chinese food.. can anyone help me???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Ask and you shall receive...

http://chinesefood.about.com/library/blhealthrecipes.htm


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

THANK YOU DARLING SOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2002)

Here's another... all the recipes have the nutritional info at the bottom...

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipes/researre.asp?Keywords=chinese&Home=reci&Advanced=spine


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2002)

awesome !!!! THANKS HON!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2002)

you girls are the best!!!   

you'll get along just fine!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Running helps.. but I am still gonna see what TP thinks!!!



Well, I never was officially "asked" but here is my input (BTW, I just saw the new journal and this question):

What Butterfly is getting at is spot reduction.  You cannot "spot reduce" anything.  Its a myth.  So, for example, training abs, no matter how hard, will NOT make your stomach leaner.  It will make the muscles larger...but you will still need to reduce the fat for the abs to show.

Same applies for legs and running.

HOWEVER, P, you are pretty lean to begin with.  So I am not surprised that running will create a VISUAL difference in your legs since not only is it cardio but is stimulates the muscle and will effect tone.

As to reduction in SIZE.  It won't happen per se.  But if the running (i.e. cardio) causes OVERALL fat/weight reduction, the overall loss could show a reduction in your thighs as well.  But no more and no less than any other type of cardio would.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

hey Tp! Thanks a bunch for that! Yes it does make a lot of sense. I meant to ask you about my running question..just kept forgetting so I am glad you saw the question!! 
Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Last night I jogged/sprinted/walked for 2 miles on treadmill
then did bicep curls, tricep kickbacks, 40 pushups (with rest in between), overhead press, and my abs.

I had to cut my workout a tad short to make this homemade chicken caserole (crap) for my husband..it takes FOREVER to make! But he loved it so its worth it! 

sooo far today ..
I have had 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of nat. pb, and 1/2 cup (dry) oatmeal.

for my 10am snack I brought 3 slices of turkeybreast, and lunch will be a grilled chicked salad (dry) from next door.. they always make the chicken perfecto!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

Where are you getting the turkey breast from?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh its yummy girl! I get it at the deli at Randalls.. They cut it up for me in sandwhich slices! I like the Sarah Lee brand! Yum!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Can I pipe in and mention Whole Foods again? They have a wonderful Lemon Thyme Turkey Breast in thier prepared foods case. Of course, the selection here may be different than the selection there, but I would assume they either have that or something similar. It's really good, and very 'Whole'.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Cool! thanks Miss L! I will have to look for it when I go there again!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah, just like Luna bars.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

LMAO!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

TP, WTF are you talking about? Just because you and I disagree on the value of Luna Bars, you think I don't know anything about nutrition?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh jeez, here we go again....

I hereby retract my former statement.  Any names used were purely fictional and not intended to represent an actual individual.  Objects are closer than they may appear.  Do not operate heavy machinery after consuming....

C'mon sis, even P knew it was a joke!

You are very knowledgable on nutrition and on exercise.  Your dedication is terrific.  I had not intent or desire to undercut that.  I was merely picking up on your stressing WHOLE foods today and the other day you were complaining you ate too many bars.  IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH the luna bar per se.  I could have said designer bar.

Jeez, talk about hitting a nerve....


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Oh jeez, here we go again....
> 
> I hereby retract my former statement.  Any names used were purely fictional and not intended to represent an actual individual.  Objects are closer than they may appear.  Do not operate heavy machinery after consuming....
> ...



I think you knew the second you hit 'submit' that I would get annoyed at that statement. But thanks for the clarification, although it was a bit wordy. 

They were talking about turkey, and I know for a fact that the turkey that I speak of is much better than sandwich meat. Which is better than eating a bar or shake, if you have the choice. 

Case closed! Or do you object?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh my gosh!!!! you guys stop it!!

HE WAS JOKING MISS LEDIX!! Let it go!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Did I say case closed, or not?  Happy! Happy! Me! Me! Happy!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

snappy today huh!?!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

So... Princess... is it raining at your end of town???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh my gosh!!!! you guys stop it!!
> 
> HE WAS JOKING MISS LEDIX!! Let it go!!



Gotta love P!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Yes, let's talk about weather, please....

Do any of you guys live in the area where that baby was stolen out of the van?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

Butterfly.. nope not raining here what about u? 
Miss L~ That was probably a really bad part of houston where that happend! We do have some shitty areas here...and then a LOT of Super nice areas!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2002)

THANKS TP!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2002)

I think Abilene is closer to FG...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah, I just got this off CNN.com:

Abilene is about 185 miles west of Dallas...here's the link to the whole story:
http://www.cnn.com/2002/US/08/14/texas.infant.abduction/index.html


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

Princess, why get so worked up about getting to work late?  If it's due to the weather and traffic, not much you can do about it.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Heya NT! Oh I didn't care about getting here late..I just hate hate hate driving in bad rain...not Mad Hate..a SCARED hate..cause my car is sooo low (camero)... BUT I AM MUCH HAPPIER NOW!!  and its already 10:30!!

How are you today cutie?


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

It's raining hard here right now.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

8/15/02

M1: 8am~ just a luna bar (grabbed as running out the door cause we had super sucky rain and needed to get on the road)
M2: 10:30am~ (never had this before..got it by the tuna @ the store) Canned hormel breast of chicken In water..No salt added) 
22.5 protein, 0 carb, 2.5 fat, 125 cal. sugar 0g) Yea me..it don't taste THAT bad either)

M3: 4 slices of turkey breast, 5 little broccli stems, 4 carrots, 13 peanuts, orange

M4:  2 tbsp of Nat pb on one reduced fat ritz cracker (luv these sorry)

M5:  5 oz. of lemon chicken (made last night), 1/2 cup of brown rice, 1 cup of green beans, 14 peanuts 

5 liters of WATER IS MY GOAL TODAY.. but soo far I have only had 1 liter, (plus 12oz. at home)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Really Fade!! IT was Raining super hard my entire drive in today..took forever.. now its just drizzling... 

SLEEPING WEATHER!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Really Fade!! IT was Raining super hard my entire drive in today..took forever.. now its just drizzling...
> 
> SLEEPING WEATHER!


Absolutely!  He slept late cause he thought it was earlier then it really was and I didn't get up til 8:30!!!  I love sleeping when it's all dark and rainy outside.

Hey they actually activated the Emergency Broadcast System this morning for League City... they got 5 inches this morning and expected to get 2 more by noon!!!

I sure hope they cancel Cory's football practice today


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Heya Butterfly!! ITs pouring hear now AGAIN!
I love sleeping when its dark and rainy outside too!! lucky Matt just woke up!! 

I heard about league city on the radio! That sucks!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, I heard about the 2 hour drive into work for you guys on the radio, too.  That REALLY sucks!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

hell ya girl! IT SUCKED! Since my car is sooo low I was going all kinds of different ways to get here! Westheimer was a STANDSTILL!! Yep.. I left my apartment at 7:30.. and got here at 9:32  

YUKKO! Usually its just a 25 min. drive! Or less! Oh well.. I am safe now!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

ahhh, a scared hate, that I can understand.  It's good that you made it safely.

I'm doing great.  We're trying to get our weekend plans straight.   Who's going where and when ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

ya it was quite scary!! It was super dark outside..real real hard rain.

OH COOL WEEKEND PLANS!!  thats fun to make!! Whatcha gonna do?? 
I am trying to think of something fun to do! (besides shop w/ the $220 I got for my bday~ ) NOW thats gonna be fun..its not my Money..lol..

but the hubby is going fishing 2 hrs away and I need something fun to do saturday! I may just go to the mall and to the gym though!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

we're not sure yet ... trying to figure out who's in town and who's not.  Next weekend the Missus and I are going to see Shaggy.  Then on the weekend, a friend and I are going to a blues festival here.  Mrs.NT has a stagette next Saturday, so I expect I'll be getting in a little earlier then she.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Sounds like FUN! I love shaggy!! COOOOL!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Who's shaggy???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

UMMM?? YOU would know who he is if you heard his songs.. I can't think of the dang names though..NT help!!  (they play some on 104)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Last Nights workout was Fabulous! (in my opinion.. )

2 Miles on the treadmill.. walking/ run/ jog...with incline going up and down throughout the workout
S T R E T C H I N G!

30 lunges w/ 15lb db on each Leg, 
Leg Curls 65lbs.. 12repsX4
Squats~ holding db at shoulders..(and sometimes at waist) 50 of those (w/ rest) then did more lunges w/ 10lbs db. (think I did 25reps), then did plie' squats w/ 15lb db- 30 reps, then abs on incline bench (60reps) 
at home I did more abs (like my carpet better..lol) 
40 bicycle
30 legs-in-air
30 obliques (with leg on knee kind) on each side.
50 crunches (half way and hold for 3 sec.)
30 v-crunches. 
MORE STRETCHING
THen I vacuumed.. and scrubbed the kitchen
OH YA~ also climbed apt. stairs to the 3 floor 3 times! That was fun!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

TONIGHT its Yoga and 3 mile run/jog/walk & stretching..

I officially hate broccoli..yuk.. and I have a ton left!! HAD To get a diet coke.. 

I NEED TO CUT DIET COKES OUTTA MY DIET..thats my goal TOO! I only drink one a day..but still..not good!!!!  (at least I no this right..lol..


----------



## Leslie (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> UMMM?? YOU would know who he is if you heard his songs.. I can't think of the dang names though..NT help!!  (they play some on 104)




girl your my angel...my darling angel...


it wasn't me,


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

YES THANK YOU!! I lUV That song!!  
Good job Leslie!
How are you sweetie??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

a few Shaggy songs: Freaky Girl, It wasn't me ...


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

Still not ringing a bell...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

GIRL!! You know that song.. they wore it out on 104! IT goes ..
She caught me on the bathroom floor...it wasn't me.. it wasn't me.. 
UH?? I need more of the words to it.. I know youv'e heard it!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

Butterfly ... try this website
http://www.songlyricssource.com/shaggy/hotshot.html


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

What kind of music is it?  Rap???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

cool..thanks NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

sort of reggae rap ... I know you'd know some of the songs if you've heard them.  

Anything for the Princess of IM!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

hahahaha NT!! Ya RIGHT!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> we're not sure yet ... trying to figure out who's in town and who's not.  Next weekend the Missus and I are going to see Shaggy.  Then on the weekend, a friend and I are going to a blues festival here.  Mrs.NT has a stagette next Saturday, so I expect I'll be getting in a little earlier then she.




Cool NT! I love Shaggy, sounds like a good time.  Have fun!

Sorry Princess, didn't mean to just barge in like that.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

NO GIRL!! Don't be sorry!! I love vistors!! THANKS FOR VISTING!! 
Hope your doing great!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks, just checking.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

Come visit me more often!!   Take care girlie!


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey babe...I finally made it here....glad to hear you are doing well


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

YEAH!!   HI KUSO!! ya made it in here! I feel soooooo special!! Take Care doll!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hahahaha NT!! Ya RIGHT!!



no, seriously, anything for you sweetie!  

Moochy dear, we will have fun.  3 days in a row of live music with 2 of them being blues - I can't lose.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey NT!! Thanks sweets! 

Sooo are the plans set for the weekend???
How are ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2002)

The plans are set.  On party weekends, we make sure that our daughter does not get left out in the cold.  She got a new bike for her upcoming bday from grandma and grandpa.  She had a cute little purple bike with streamers and the beads you put on the spokes.  She gave that up as part of the trade in for her new bike - no streamers, no beads, it has 15 speeds, a front shock and looks very grown up.  In fact, it's not much smaller than my bike ... our little girl is growing up.  So we are taking her biking Saturday.  Then the party begins about 6 ... tunes go on & Trisha (Mrs. NT) starts getting ready.  We have friends coming with us, so when they arrive, the cab is called and we're off for a night of trouble!    People find it hard to believe we have so much fun when we go out, but when you're being responsible and cabbing it everywhere, it can get costly especially if you go from club to club.  So to balance out the cost, we have a riot!!  We've been known to start the party when it's only us and a few other patrons ... wee hoo

Possibly meeting you ladies and spouses next June is going to be sooo cool.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

NT! You guys are really great parents~ I will say it again! 
Thats cool you are going to hang out with your daughter all day! I bet she loves her new grown up bike!
Your night out on the town sounds a lot like mine!!  Except we don't get a cab!  You guys have a lot of fun!! 
I know ya will!
I always start getting ready at about 7:30--crank up the stero, grab a beer, and hit the shower..and our friends will get to our house at about 9..and we chill with them..then leave to go to (One) the club..and party till 2 or 3 am!  Its always a blast!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

good morning Princess....how are you babe?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2002)

Princess, no cab?  Do you have a designated driver??

Being a great parent is not very hard with our daughter.  We had to help her think up things for her birthday.  She said it's not about presents, just enjoying time with her friends and family ... at 9!!  What a sweetie.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, what a great kid you have there NT


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

Good morning FG! I am good!! How are you sweetie!!

NT~ Ya nobody takes cabs really in Houston..we always have a designated driver though! 

AWWWWWW what a sweetie to say that!! You guys are raising her the right way thats for sure!! How cute!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks guys ... * blush *
We are doing what we can until she reaches her teen years and then all bests are off.  We can only hope what we've tried to instill in her will help her through themany tough decisions she'll be faced with while at school and without our guidance.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

hehehe  ** *I love making guys blush***


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2002)

You are a great parents NT!  It must be nice hearing your daughter say that.

I usually don't cab it either unless we all want to drink, then we definately cab it.  Don't want to hurt anybody.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

2 more hours till I see my warm bed and my fluffy pillow!    

I feel real crappy..headache, sneezed 100 times, watery eyes, etc..
damn.. I was going to go shopping after work to.. but I would rather have a date w/ my pillow!! I am exhausted!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry you fell so bad P... 

It's probably the weather


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 16, 2002)

Are you taking something?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 16, 2002)

ya it must be the weather..thats okay girlie! Thanks though!! 
I haven't taken ANYTHING yet..but I will as soon as I get home! I don't have anything but advil.. I took 3 of those..does that count!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

Good morning!

How was the weekend?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 19, 2002)

Morning P, Where are ya?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey guys!~ I have been busy at work today!! Crazyness!! 
How are all of you?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Glad your doing great NT! Did ya have fun partying saturday night?? I HOPE SOOOO!! 

I had a great weekend. Well Friday I was sick all night, and just watched movies and slept a lot! Then saturday my mom and I went to this awesome mall about 45 minutes away from us.. (the woodlands)!! And we shopped all day..till 9pm that night. We had a great day together. Then I watched more movies that night (no drinking alcohol this weekend...go me) Matt slept all sat. night cause he went fishing during the day In Galveston, Tx.. and they were exhausted (they had to get up at 3am to go there..and he didn't get to bed till 1am).. 
Yesterday I shopped more (I was spending My Birthday money) bought some new Nikes and went jogging in them last night..they are soooo comfy!!  Then we went out to eat (matt and I ) last night together!

and here I am busy as a bumblebee at work!! HUNGRY Too!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

Wow .... another action packed weekend.  You two do more in a weekend, then we do in a month.  

My daughter's grand parents bought her a new bike for her bday.  It was an early present so that she could ride it this year.  We went out for a bike ride Saturday.  We found a wooded area that had some hills and valleys and trees.  We gave her new bike a good workout.  She went from a bike with no gears to a 15 speed bike.  She loves it.  Now we're trying to convince mom to come out with us.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

heya NT~ Actually.. we didn't do Much 'together' this weekend.. but ya, both of us always stay busy on the weekend! Guess I am just lazy after work each night cause I stay Busy..and just workout..then crash! 
HER BIKE sounds sooooo cool! I am glad she loved it!! Oh man, Mrs. Nt didn't go with you guys!? She would have lots of fun to! But sounds like you two had lots of fun! I use to Love riding my bike on trails through trees when I was young!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

I am getting sooo sick!! I thought I was almost better..and now its all back ..and worse! GREAT! I have sneezed like 1000 times today, which is making my eyes super watery! And my head hurts/ throat too! OH FUN! I need some of My Grannys homemade chicken and dumplings (umm. one problem, she lives an hour away??! THINK SHE will deliver it for me???)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 19, 2002)

Meals today 8-19-02

1. whole wheat (1/2 of it) bagel w/ 1 tbsp of pb, 1/2glass of O.J. w/ 2 vit. c pills
2. Grilled chicken salad from whataburger! YUM!
 Calories: 216 Protein: 25 Carbs: 20 (From veggies), Fat: 4 

3. Granola bar ( I know..not that good!!) only 20 carbs though.

4. 5oz. of chicken, green beans, 1 tbsp of pb and  BENEDRYL and A NAP


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2002)

NT ~ that's great you guys had fun on your bikes!  We do that on occasion, too.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 19, 2002)

We don't do it often enough.  There are too many things to try and fit into a lifetime.  We try to do a variety of activities with our daughter and let her choose the ones she likes most.  Problem is, she likes a lot of things so ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2002)

Morning Princess.  I'm back.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

MORNING DVLMN! Yeah!! your back! How was your trip?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 20, 2002)

Where's your food for today princess??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

Heya Fg!! Give me a sec. babe I just got to work at 11:15.. I am still really sick! But needed to get some work done!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 20, 2002)

sorry to hear your sick. The trip was fun. The one next week will be alot of work since I'll be helping my friends move there house. 

Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

Woke up at 9:30am (was knocked out cold all night...I think I may have the flu..but I don't  have a fever )
Felt good not to get up at 6:30am!!  

10am ~Took 2 vitamin C, and 2 clartin, 1 multi
6oz. of orange juice for breakfast w/ half a ww bagel, and 4 eggwhites.. (made myself eat something since I feel so bad)

12:30pm~ 5 slices of deli turkey meat, 6 strawberries

3pm ~ Luna bar

5:30pm (will be) 4 oz. of chicken and greenbeans, half a green bell pepper, 1 cup of lettuce, 25 peanuts

9pm.. probably an EAS shake! But I may be sleeping!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

heya dvlmn! Thanks sweetie! I am taking medicine ~ Sooo hopefully I will be getting better.. last night I got super Sick!! I could barely keep my head up! 
Glad you had fun on your trip hon!!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 20, 2002)

Hope you feel better P! Man everyone is getting sick or injured around here....I better steer clear! j/k!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Leslie!! I know everyone is sick or injured! SUCKS!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

oh well crap on me!! I am in FG's journal saying "why can't I have bagels"

AND I just remember that My #2 goal on page one was too not have processed foods. Guess I will have to keep my bagels on my cheat day. Well..then a Luna bar is processed, so I can't have that either! Man oh man, this is harder than I thought!!!!!!

Can I change that goal..lol!! That means no protein bars too huh??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2002)

here is a getwell  for ya!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwwwww THANKS NT!!! your such a sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

I WANNNNNA GOOOO HOME! I feel real bad~ headache/watery eyes/ sneezing/ runny nose, etc..etc.. and feel real weak

I need a bed!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 20, 2002)

NT says :Go Home ... get better!!


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 20, 2002)

Princess....go home...get some of that home made chicken soup and go to bed  (some people's kids...ya gotta tell em everything)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

I want to guys!!! I will be leaving in 20 minutes!!  
Thanks for the advice..sometimes I need it when my moms not reachable! You guys are awesome!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 20, 2002)

yeah get your butt home so you can get better soon.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey DVLMN!! How are ya sweetie?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 20, 2002)

I just have to finish 1 thing on my computer~ And take my mail to the receptionist and I am outta here!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 20, 2002)

Well go goin there cutie. 

I'm doin alright. Time to start workin the long days this week again.  Gotta work on saving up some cash. 

Now get goin, your mission tonight is to go home. Have some chicken soup and go directly to bed.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2002)

and how is our Princess feeling today?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Dvlmn..your too cool! Sorry about the long hours this week, thats not fun!

NT~ Hi hon! I feel a little better today~ Thanks! I am actually going to my gym (not my apt. gym.. the real one..24 Hour fitness) tonight.. I want to take a class..maybe Body sculpt! But I Have been MIA from there and I forgot the schudules..so I am going RIGHT after work!!! That way~ I can come home and just zonk out on the couch afterwards!! I did get lots of sleep last night! Went to bed at 10pm.. (usually my bedtime is midnight) and I slept till 7am!  

How are You today NT??


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Dvlmn..your too cool! Sorry about the long hours this week, thats not fun!
> 
> I did get lots of sleep last night! Went to bed at 10pm.. (usually my bedtime is midnight) and I slept till 7am!




I ENVY you!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2002)

I am great thanks!  

Nice to hear you're on the upswing.  What is the body sculpt class?

Wow ... a lot of you have late week hours.  I'm in bed a the latest by 10pm.  Perhaps it's because I makeup for it on the weekends.  When we go out, it's usually Saturday evening and we don't sleep till Sunday evening!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

8-21-02

I feel sooo guilty about not working out since Sunday ~ I know I have been sick though..but still feel bad! I am going today!! Thats my goal~ To get there by 6pm.. see what classes are going on tonight..take one..then see how I feel after that..and maybe stay for weights! But I will not over do it! 

I Look cool today though!! HA! Don't usually say that! But I got this cool new shirt blouse thing on saturday and I wore it today..its a really neat shirt..and I feel Kinda Sexy in it today..lol..I even did my hair forever..soooo it looks cool..& wore more makeup than normal~ all this is helping me feel much better today!! 
when ya look good..ya feel good!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Awww Les~ It felt awesome!!!! Usually I go to bed at Midnight..or later since my Hubby does not get home till 10:30 ~ and I am up at 6:30 everyday! 
I sleep alot on the weekends too NT!! 
Usually till 11am each day..or later..  

Body sculp ( I think thats what they call it) is like aeorbics w/ weights/ step class...etc...  I will get the decription of it tonight! I hope they have it on wednesdays!! I bet its a tuesday/thursday class..that would be my luck..lol!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Meals Today: 8-21-02

SUPPS~ 2 Exenadrin (ephedrin free), 2 Vitamin C, 1 Multi

Meal one:  2 fatfree wholewheat waffles (24 carbs all together, 0 fat, 110 calories, 6 protein) & tbsp of nat. pb
that was all since I slept late, had to rush

Meal Two: (eating now)
 4 slices of deli turkey meat

Meal three:
 Will be a grilled chicken salad from whataburger (yuuummmy) 

Meal four:
  4 slices of deli turkey meat/ 25 salt free peanuts, half a granola bar...(total 12 carbs)

WORKOUT GOES HERE!!! 

Meal 5~ PROBABLY CHICKEN/ Green beans/ 1 cup of lettuce/ 1/2 bell pepper & 1tbsp of nat. pb!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

Meal four:
4 slices of deli turkey meat/ 25 salt free peanuts, half a granola bar...(total 12 carbs)


Do you actually count out 25 peanut pieces? LOL I hope no one sees you do this!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 21, 2002)

I was going to ask the same thing ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

LoL!! Ya actually I DO!! I am a crazy nut I know!!  

But I also am Known to just grab a handful and then another..and then another.. soooo When I pack my lunch.. I usually count them out and put them in the baggie w/ my turkey!!  I AM Weird huh!??


----------



## hippy_chick (Aug 21, 2002)

You're not weird P...I do the same thing!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2002)

back in the day when I didn't know any better, I would count my pretzel nuggets


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

LMAO!! me too me too!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Thank ya hippy chick!!   Glad I'm not alone!! AND MISS LESLIE~ ya ain't got no room to talk ~ Miss Girl who counts her stair steps..lol.. I am kidding w/ ya girl! (in my best texas accent)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

hiya princess.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

hey Dvlmn! How are ya sweetie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 21, 2002)

Damn, he's here one minute and then by the time I get on, he's gone......what is dvl doing anyway???


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

I know girl!! I have no clue what hes doing!!! That goooober!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

hey watch your lanuage in here there little missy.  

I'm doin alright, alot of running around the next few days before my trip to San Diego. But I go home for lunch every day so I'm on for a few from there all the time. 

Then sept 2 I'll be here until the end of october all the time.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

we just miss you sooo much sweetie pie~~


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

I'll be at the gym in an hour!! YEAH!!!!!    

I feel mucho better!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

**blushing** you know how to make me feel loved ya know that.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Good .... Mission accomplished!!!  And I was being really serious too!! I do miss ya a bunch!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I'll be at the gym in an hour!! YEAH!!!!!
> 
> I feel mucho better!



Woohoooo it was my advice on the chicken soup and rest wasn't it.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

it sure was sweetie!! Thanks for the advice!!!! 
Your awesome!!!  I never go to the gym right after work either!! But I AM READY!!! Can't wait! You have a great night hon, I am about to JET!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 21, 2002)

Have a great workout, and get plenty of rest tonight when ya get home.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks sweetie!! I plan on it!!  and I will go to bed early again tonight! That seems to help me a ton!
have a great night cutie!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 21, 2002)

Hiya P! Back to the turkey slices...you had four turkey slices and that was a meal? Have you been back to WF at all, to investigate thier turkey breast? Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 22, 2002)

Good Morning to the Princess of IM


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 22, 2002)

Good morning Princess....how are you today?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

MAN~ I AM SOOOO SWAMPED TODAY!!!  Plus..my internet is not working for some reason.. well it does for a sec.. then quits..

How is everyone today!
Hi miss Ledix.. girl I love the turkey I buy at the deli! ITs yummy! That WF store is too far from home and I can't really get all my groceries at lunchtime~ Ya know! 

HEY NT~ How are U??
HI FG! Whats up babe??? 

I am great today!! JUST SWAMPED at work, and All of my loan officers are here..so it makes it worse! Anyway.. I had an awesome workout at the gym last night.. Got a lot of stuff to tell u guys! Let me see if this Post reply works though!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Okay.. so yesterday I rush to the gym and I got there at 6:30...perfect timing for some Pi/yo class (pilates & yoga---all the other ones were earilier) and the girl at the front desk goes 
"Mam, your gym membership expired on 6-5-02..." and I said well thats strange I have been here about 10-15 times since then ..and nobody bothered to inform me of this." Well.. I had to go sit in the head sales guys office, and he was telling me I had to get a new membership since the 24 hour fitness took over The Q club that I was a member of..blahblah blah. BUT The Q was still withdrawing money out of my checking acct... after the membership expired, and supposely THE Q went bankrupt. So they don't know who was playing off of my money! Anyway.... I Have no gym membership now!! 

I don't know what to do!!! I Know for sure that I do not want to work out at the gym I was a member of... I KNEW NOBODY THERE! Like all my old buddies are gone!!!
SOOO ITs either my apartment gym that is FREE and pretty good, I can't do my entire leg workout there/ but most of it!~ 
OR Should I join the new 24hour fitness that is like 4 minutes down the road from me.. AND my brother works out there!! AND he goes EVERY night!!  WHAT TO DO?? WHAT TO DO???


----------



## Miss LeDix (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, why don't you join the new gym down the road? Sounds like thats what you want to do anyway.

Is someone going to refund those monthly drafts that were taken? Do they have a good explanation for those?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Heya Miss L! Ya, I think I will join the one down the road, and workout w/ my brother... I always want someone to workout with!!! I do have money left from my bday I can use!  

Yes, when I show them my proof on my bank statements that they did withdrawl in July and August, then I think??? 24hr. will refund my money..hopefully..he told me to bring them in..and then we will go from there!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Last nights workout was: 20 minutes on precor machine, 10 minutes run/walk on treadmill with incline at 4.0

lateral raises, leg extentions, leg curls, leg abductor machines, ab machine, standing calf machine, bicep curls, tri dip machine, leg press, HMMMM? What else.. I just about cleared all the machines.. soooo I could go on and on... I was there forever..and really pissed it was my last workout there..that place totally changed my bod.. but nobodys there to workout w/ anymore..soooo what's a girl to do!! (my calves hurt like hell already)  I worked out from 6:45pm to 8:15pm!  THEN went to the grocery store real fast for enchilada supplies, then came home and vacuumed, dusted, moped, windexed, etc... (I THOUGHT my mother in law was coming over).. Then was making Matts enchiladas, and my brother in law came over and gave me what Matt was needing! Long night. I think I finally sat at 10:30-- then had to take a shower!!   

8-22-02 Todays meals:

Meal one: 4 eggwhites, 1/2c. (dry) oatmeal, 1 slice of turkey, 1tbsp of pb.

Meal two: premeir 8 protein bar (yum) 

Meal 3:  1 slice of sf natures own whole wheat  honey bread (40 cals), 5 slices of turkey breast, 2 tbsp of mustard on the bread (had an open facesandwhich), 20 peanuts

Meal 4:  2 slices of turkeybreast, luna bar


WORKOUT HERE (at apartment gym)

Meal 5: should be 5 oz. of chicken breast, green beans, 1tbsp of pb


----------



## Leslie (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey Princess- you should be the Butterball poster model! You love your turkey don't ya! I like the peppered turkey!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

I LOVE Fresh deli turkey meat girl!!! I am gonna start gobblin' here before ya know it !!! 
I always get 2lbs at a time, on monday/ & Wednesdays.. and sometimes saturdays!! THATS a lot! Plus I get Ham for My hubby! That gets costy.. but then again sooo does eating out! 

GOBBLE GOBBLE!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Just got done with my work out! 

Kody (my puppy) and I jogged forever! Felt great! We would jog/walk/sprint/ stop and pee..him not me..then all over again! For 35 minutes. Then I did walking lunges w/ my 12lb weights I have. 50 on each leg. 
Also did standing calf raises holding weights,
then did 75 (w/ breaks of course) squats, would hold for 8 seconds on some!  That took me forever.. Matt called in between them, so it gave me a rest.. (Now I know why I like the gym vs. home, NO dog pulling your socks, and no hubby calling u)

then I did backward lunges..fun 
then abs.  100 reg cruches,
40 bicycle,
40 sideways (hips to one side)

thats all!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 22, 2002)

Don't know if My internet will be working at work tomorrow...it was off and on today! Soooo every have a WONDERFUL Friday!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 22, 2002)

well hope you have an awesome friday to there cutie.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn! Thanks sweetie!!! How are You? 
I am glad its friday!
I'm swamped at work, and my internet is acting wierd!! 
Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 23, 2002)

work work work!  lol

have a good weekend Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

heya Nt! I know sweets.. thats all I did today was work! yucko!
Thanks! You have an awesome weekend too!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 23, 2002)

Todays meals~ 8/23/02

meal one- 4 eggwhites, 1/2 cup of unsweetened nat. applesauce

Meal two- 3 slices of turkey (in a rush) w/ about 8-10 macadamia nuts

Meal Three- Lean body for her shake (from smoothie king) the medium size...its BIG) took me forever to drink!! I think it had 40grams of protein in it..and 15 carbs. YUM!

Snack- more mac. nuts- like 12-15, 1 bitesize animal cracker from a friends bag!

Dinner- 6 oz. of chicken breast/ green beans/ 1 tbsp of pb

WORKOUT for today- 25 minutes- or 30 on treadmill... running/walk/ jog/ etc...

? I am going to Darque Tan after I take a bath and Exfoliate (all after work) ~ THEY have this machine/booth called the "Mystic Tan" and it sprays you for 14 sec. on front..then on the back for 14 sec. cost $10 bucks the first time and last about 6-7 days. Since I am not suppose to tan.. I am doing that (No sun/ no uvs) Everyone here at work said its awesome! And you look great right afterwards!! COOL!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

Morning doll ... how was the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Nt! How are you sweetie?? 
My weekend was really good, thanks! How was yours?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

Saturdays meals: 
m1: 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb 1/2cup of oats
M2: pure protein bar
~~~ about 6 or 7 tiny animal crackers at my moms! 
M3: 5 slices of turkey breast, 1 ww sf bread, w/ mustard, 20 peanuts
lots & Lots of beer! (probably 7 budlights) We went dancing with friends!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

Sunday was a cheat meal day.. just had a grilled chicken sandwhich & Fries (have not had fries in forever, and my puppy ate most of them  )
had 2 chocolate chip cookies afterwards.. (bitesize chips ahoy!

The rest of the day was clean though.. pure protein bar, and a shake from smoothie king (leanbody for her vanilla, w/ strawberries)

FRIDAY Night I worked out for an hour and a half.. legs + Cardio..

Saturday only jogged for 40 minutes outside.. at 7:30pm..lots of sweat.

Sunday.. walking w/ Matt and Cody for about 30 minutes, plus mopping (scrubbing w/ hands, not a mop) cleaned entire apartmen~ took an hour, plus washing 4 loads of clothes, folding and putting away, and washed car..by hand at moms house!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

TODAYS Meals (finally) 8-26

1. 1/2 cup of oats, a few raisins, 1 tbsp of pb, 3 eggwhites
2. pure protein bar
3. 4.5 oz. of chicken, green peppers, 1/2 cucumber, 3 bite-size carrots, 1 cup of lettuce
4. leanbody for her shake 
5. 5 oz. of grilled chicken (on a real pit outside  ) w/ one tortilla, salsa, 1 tbsp of guac., 1/2 cup of spanish rice, green beans 2 BITES of doritos, one homemade choc. chip cookie. (So shoot me)
6. ~ no meal six.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2002)

My weekend was good.  We basically got things together for the big Disney trip we're off to this Wednesday.  The wife and daughter I don't htink will sleep the next couple of days!  Should prove to be a fun trip.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 26, 2002)

oh how fun!!!! I have never been there!! I am sure all of you will have a BLAST!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

Todays meals (so far) 8-27-02

1. 8am~ lean body for her protein shake (made w/ 6 frozen strawberries, and 1/2 cup of skim milk, and 11 oz. of water) & 1 tbsp of pb

no workout last night.. my parents are refinancing their home with my company so I went there after work (mom cooked me dinner..so I did not have that turkey I said I was having-need to go change that) Had to explain loan stuff/ have them sign paperwork..took FOREVER!  Mom and I did go for a 15 minute walk though w/ our dogs!  
~also worked abs before bed last night

UPDATE: 
m1: lbh protein shake, 6 strawberries
M2: (SNACK- is all I had time for.) 10 macadamia nuts
M3: Grilled chicken salad (had oranges in it, and lettuce..thats all..oh well.~ And came w/ almonds, but I only ate like 10 of them.
M4: Protein shake (30 grams P, 10 carbs, w/ water)

~~~** I Found a protein powder FINALLY that I luv! The Lean body for her kind! Its really good! I can drink it plain/ or w/ strawberries & milk ..and its yum! 

M5: 6 oz. of turkey ground meat, w/ 1 cup of green beans.

TONIGHTS WORKOUT Will be 30 minutes of cardio (running/jogging)
and lunges w/ 15lbs (50 on each leg)
Leg extentions, leg curls, leg press, Squats (50 - w/ 15 lb. weight in each hand) 

I CAN'T get my Gym Membership till next month.... lots of reasons.. soo I will be doing yoga, pilates, legs of steel videos/ and going to my apartment gym..which is good, I just can't do a full leg workout there!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2002)

My daughter woke up this morning and the first thing she said was, only one more sleep!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 27, 2002)

we all wish......."only one more sleep"
how cute!!   did you laugh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 27, 2002)

Princess, is your internet working now?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

ya it is..go figure! I think the computer guy was here this morning!
 HOW are ya today?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

THATS toooo cute NT!!! I wish I had "only one more sleep"~!!!!  shes such a darling daughter!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

I want one of those... one more sleep!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

tooo cute huh B!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

NT~~ Is your precious daughter getting excited about Your big trip tomorrow??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

I have a question?
Okay..on sunday night, I took my Turkey ground meat out of the freezer, and put it in the refridgerator to thaw out.. to make yesterday..well I didn't get to make it. Its still in my refridge. .. can I make it today? Or is it bad now?? ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 27, 2002)

I would say its ok- When I take my meats out of the freezer it is never totally defrosted the next day. I would say you are fine. Go ahead and amke those turkey burgers!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

COOL!! Thanks Leslie!! I was kinda worried since they have been in the fridge for 2 1/2 days now!!  I will make them for dinner tonight (then will have lots of leftovers for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree with Leslie... just double check the sell date and if it's not more than 3-4 days old then it should be fine.

Keep in mind though that you can't always smell or see signs that meat may be bad.  Always go by the sell date and be sure to properly store the meat below 40 degrees F.

Beef & poultry you might get salmonella poisoning but people don't normally die from it... symptoms are nausea, vomiting, abdominal cramping, and diarrhea. 

If you ate really bad pork you could get trichinosis... I'll let you read more on that on your own, gets kind of gross.

**************
Brought to you by your very own IM.com Hotel & Restaurant Mgmt degreed member


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 27, 2002)

You bet she is Princess ... she's already packed and raring to go.  She has been on the internet to map out our days.  Like I said, this is her vacation, so we basically just follow her around as she does what she wants.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh wow NT! You guys are leaving early in the morning huh? Flying? Has she flown before? 

SHES GOING TO HAVE sooooo much fun.. you guys are too!!! 

B~ Thank you so much for all that info!!!  UMMM? Well this turkey meat has been in my freezer (below 40) for about 3 weeks...is that bad?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

So long as you put it in the freezer before the sell date and you cook it today I think your fine.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

hmmm? Well guess we will all know if I end up sick tomorrow..lol!
I think I should be okay. Thanks for helping me B!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 27, 2002)

NT SWEETIE ~~ HAVE A WONDERFUL VACATION!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey P! Things are looking really good around here! Glad you found a proteinpowder you like!  I still hate mine.. And we don't have your kind around here, so I guess I'm stuck with it.. *sighs*
How was your workout last night?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey Nikegirl! Thanks for poppin in here sweetie!! I do like that new powder, I have been buying the single packets of it to make sure, before I buy a gallon jug! 
My workout was great last night..lots of sweat! thanks for asking!
Take care girl!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

8-27 WORKOUT!
Ended up being this:

35 minutes jogging/sprinting/walk, etc.. with my pup.. hes really fast..we help each other out a lot!  (all around apartment complex..they have a jogging trail)
Then we cooled off and walked around the pool for 10 minutes
Lunges w/ 15 lbs weights in each hand: 4 sets of 20 
Squats w/ same weight...4 sets of 25.. (ouch)
Did standing calf raises inbetween each set.
Also did bicep curls (felt like it) 15lb. 15 reps, 3 sets.. then did superfast curls..(30reps) lol..w/ light weight of 10lbs. 
Backwards lunges w/ 10lbs 3 sets of 20

~~ I need to go and buy 20lbs & 25lb. dumbbells soon! (but they have them at the apt. gym..so maybe I shouldn't!)


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2002)

Wow.. seems like an awesome apartment complex you've got there! Gym, jogging trail and a gym! That's great! Something you wouldn't find around here easily...  
Workout sounds good! How old is your pup now?


----------



## kuso (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Gym, jogging trail and a gym!



I think you may have mentioned the gym hon 

Morning to you both


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

Heya Kuso and Nikegirl!!
I love this apartment I am at!! They have a decent size gym (its about 35 feet by 30 feet..something like that! And theres a jogging trail that goes around the entire complex. And a basketball court/ swimming pool. The sidewalk around the pool...if you go around it 4 times its a mile! They have a buisness center too that we can use 24 hours a day w/ 4 computers in it w/ the internet.. soo sometimes I go in there and play too!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2002)

Well exuuuuse me Mr for thinking of working out.. I meant POOL, ok?? POOL, gym and jogging trail!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2002)

Wow P, sounds wonderful! You're very lucky! Is it expensive?


----------



## kuso (Aug 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Well exuuuuse me Mr for thinking of working out.. I meant POOL, ok?? POOL, gym and jogging trail!



Well excuuuuuuuse me for being to drunk to give a shit about working out right now


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

hahahaha you guys are toooo funny!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

NG~Thanks girl! We pay $750 for (it was only $710 when I moved in a over a year ago).. a one bedroom/ BIG bath with garden tub (looks like a master bath suite)Its about 900 square feet.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

8-28-02  MEALS

1. 1/2 cup of oats, 4 eggwhites
2. Protein shake (35g. P, o carb, ~ Isopure packet), w/ 7 Strawberries
3. 6 oz. of ground turkey meat, 1/2 cup of green beans
4. EAS protein bar (2 carbs, 20 protein, 1g. of sugar )
5. 5 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of PB
6. 3 oz. of turkey ground meat/  with 1/2 cup of green beans

Protein= 148
Carbs=   71 (will be lower tomorrow)
Fat=       40
Calories= 1266

WORKOUT TODAY will be running / jogging again with Mr. Cody!  and Bis/ tris and abs

My legs are starting to be a tad sore, but mostly they feel tight.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 28, 2002)

I AM HUNGRY!!! (it's 2:26... and I gotta wait till 3pm for my shake) damn! (I switched my meals..having shake this afternoon)


----------



## Jenny (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey P.. That's not too expensive for that apartment.. Sounds really nice! 

Diet is looking very good w/ food choices.. but 1266 cals??? Girl, that's not nearly enough!! Your metabolism will slow down... 

Have a great day today!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey girl! Wellllll snacking on animal crackers has upped my cals a tad... crap! I know its low... I still have to work with my MIND about the calorie thing!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey P~ Animal crackers YUM! I had bought a BIG jug of those from Costco once- bad move. Me and my dog would eat them every night! LOL

BTW $750 is awesome to pay! My apt complex sounds like yours- but I have 2 bdrms and pay $1400! It sucks- but anywhere cheaper is shitsville

More calories....more calories....


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey Leslie!!! I know I was mad at my boss when he brought them in.. I really don't eat much of them though..like everyone else does. I think I had 5 crackers in all yesterday! And today.. none sooo far!  I hope someone eats them up!

ya, $750 is not bad! I do pay more though compared then the apartments around me.. most start at $450 for a one bedroom! (Cheap..but like you said, its in "shitsville" lol)
WOW 1400~~ THATS A LOT! But you have a 2 br. Man girl! Thats how much our HOUSE will cost us a month when we get it! (and it will be 2100 sf) ~ (thats with a BIG downpayment though)
Cost of living is cheaper here I guess!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Todays meals: 8-29-02
  SUPPS: 2 exenadrine, 1 multi vitamin, 1 vit. C
M1:  5 eggwhites, 1/2 c of oatmeal, 1 tbsp of natural pb
M2:  4 eggwhites, 1tbsp of pb
M3:  6 oz. of lemon pepper chicken, 2 oz. of turkey ground meat, 1 cup of green beans
M4:  Isopure (zero carb packet I bought) protein shake, 5 strawberries

M5: WHILE WATCHING THE MTV AWARDS!  6 oz. of chicken, 1 cup of green beans (no salt added), 1 tbsp of nat. PB!
~~ And hopefully I leave work today without any animal crackers in my tummy! 

**I AM TRYING FOR 8 LITERS of water today!! Soooo far I have had  3!!! 
Don't know if I can do 10 like Leslie! (but I got the idea from her..thanks girl!)

WORKOUT Will be right after work, so I can watch the awards.. at the apartment gym. Will do 30 Min. of treadmill~ And shoulders, abs, calves!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

hey Les~~ Girl!! I know you didn't mean I live in shitsville!! Ha! I just meant I know what ya mean..you could Pay cheaper rent..but the area would be sucky!!! And Not safe!! Its the same way here in houston.. I could live in a bad part and Pay real cheap rent. But here and Expensive one bedroom apt.. runs about 700 and Up!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

AWWW P~ I didn't mean you lived in shitsville! Out west is cheaper than the east coast/ I live in a business area- right next to DC- so the prices are outrageous. By me, if you pay $700 it is either TOO far from the district or its a place where you don't feel comfortable walking the dogs

Water is GOOD for ya! I usually try for 6-7 liter per day. I am only drinking 10L today because this week I am going to "dry out" It will be a preview of precontest. I drank a certain amnt of water Mon, Tues, Wed, and today is the most at 10L! I have only drank 2 1/2 so far  I will not be drinking anything after 1 pm tommorow til Saturday morning, so that will be torture. I don't think I could drink 10L everyday my bladder would EXPLODE! LOL

BTW your meals look awesome I do miss PB- but I cannot control myself, so I have eliminated it. I am such a wuss! LOL


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

Your right P... cost of living is cheaper here!  How else could we all afford those brand new houses we're so fond of 

Your meals do look better... did you set a new goal and I just missed it???


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey Leslie,

My boss used to work at the Pentagon for the State Dept. and has told us the horror stories of the commute 

What kind of work do you do that keeps you in D.C.???


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

You should all quite your complaining about cost of living or trying moving to NYC!  Here you can get a 400 sq. ft studio apartment and pay almost 2K a month or you can get a 3 bedroom house in the burbs which will only run you 350K and and up and you'll have AT LEAST a 1 1/2 hour commute!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Butterfly~ I don't work in DC, I work in downtown Bethesda which is right bext to the business district of DC (about 10min)
I am a Retentions Manager for a telecom company. My commute is not to bad because I don't have to take the BELTWAY. That is where all the traffic is! It connects 5 states, so you can only imagine!

TP- Been there done that! I lived in NJ and worked in NY(for the same company). What a nightmare. I spend over $400 a month in food and commute expenses!  Never again!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey guys!! WOW The cost of living in NYC and around there is sooooo EXPENSIVE!! I think You guys should all move here to Texas!! Just think how much money u will save! 

Leslie.. awww yes.. I am going to the bathroom A LOT today! I have had 3 1/2 L. so far! YIKES..thats going to be hard to not drink water till sat.! Good luck! But I know you can do it!! 
AND THANK you for saying my meals look awesome! I am kinda following.. KINDA.. what yours are! Your such an inspiration! 

B~ Well My goals.. for now are to lean out a tad more, which is going good, I can see all my tummy muscles!! YEAH!!!  And Just to eat Healthy all the time! But I know I need to stay away from processed foods....soooo I AM TRYING SOOO Dang hard!! (I am the girl who loves pretzel)
Anyhow, thanks for the compliement that means a ton to me!! 

~~ oh ya.. and I have been bagel free for a few days too!! YEAHH!~!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

You're welcome Princess!


(I love pretzels too- esp the ones in the mall )


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

ya!! Those in the mall are yuuuummmy too. oh man, haven't had one of those in like 6 months! But I like the ones you buy in the bag! (ya know the ones w/ all the salt.. ) 
I THREW Away all MY (not Matts) junk food last night! LoL! I got sick of looking at it in the pantry. This is what I trashed:
Full bag of pretzels, bag of Baked tostitos, ritz crackers (that was hard), snackwell cookies (have you seeeen The SUGAR in those), and sour candy things- fruit salad is what its called)!!!!

Can't believe I had that junk.
Matts pantry has crap, but I try and not peek in there!!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh I like the hard ones too(pretzels TP! ). Baked Tostitos- yep I had those too! What kills me is Snyders (they make pretzels) just came out with a Light tortilla chip with only 4 g F. It looks and smells like a real Torilla chip..and according to my BF tastes much better than the baked. Don't know if you have Snyders brand in TX-if you do you should try it for a cheat.
Ritz crackers-havent had them in soooooo long- I used to put cream cheese on them-YUM. Have you tried the peanut butter/chocolate mini ritz? Too die for
As for snackwells....tell me about it! I cna't believe these low fat companies are actually making money off of SUGAR!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

HAHAHA TP is gonna see that girl!! (like the hard ones)

We do have Snyders here! Thats the best brand ever for pretzels!! I haven't seen those chips yet..will have to look for them for a cheat of course!!
GIRL~ I have seen those pb/chocolate mini ritz!! I always always always want to get them.. maybe I will one day.. they have them in the grab bags at our walmart.. that might be a better idea than the whole box!! 
My Sister use to eat an entire box of those chocolate snackwell cookies in 2 DAYS~ And I would yell at her~ and she would say.. "but stase, they are fat free" HELLO!
I usually buy them at the grocery store, but I may have one a day.. usually that SMALL box will last me 2 weeks.)
I am not buying them anymore!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2002)

(I saw it and I am being nice....)


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

aaawwwww such a sweetie pie!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 29, 2002)

What are you doing??? Posting things about all of that bad (but oh so wonderful) food! Don't you know I'm having troubles already??   

I know there are chocolate chip cookies in the fridge..  

But NO! I've been avoiding them all day.. I can do it..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 29, 2002)

Sorry Jen!!! I didn't post them in your journal though.. guess I was hoping you wouldn't read that entry!!
You can do it! U can do it!! 

Keep on avoiding them.. I know its hard, there are animal crackers in the NEXT room, where I have to go to fax shit..they are right by the fax machine...now thats hard.. I haven't had any soooo far! 2 1/2 more hours!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 29, 2002)

Good girl!!  I actually had a CC cookie..   
But today will be a Cookie free day! I will MAKE it that way!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

Hope  you have a great cookie free day! I only had one animal cracker yesterday!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 30, 2002)

8-30-02 (Todays My grannys 83rd Birthday!!!!)

Meal One:  3 slices of turkey breast, 4 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of nat pb

Meal Two:  4 eggwhites, 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 1 tbsp of pb

Meal three: 2 cups of lettuce, 1/2 of a green pepper, 4 slices of cucumber, 5 oz. of baked chicken, 1/2 of  one carrot stick.

Meal four:  Whey protein shake w/ 6 frozen strawberries, and 6 oz. of fat free-lactose free milk. (with 4 oz. of water)

Meal five:  1 c. Green Beans, 5 oz. of chicken breast, 1 tbsp of pb

Workout: (at 6pm again.. I like doing it early now)

30 minutes on treadmill, running/ slow jog/ walk w/ 5.0 incline

abs, calves & back day!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 2, 2002)

Dvlmn~ I see you online and just wanted to say HI! How are you sweetie???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 2, 2002)

Hope you had a great weekend!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks B~ I did! Hope you did too!! Mostly relaxed and hung out with my Mom a lot!  Matt went hunting allll weekend (opening dove season).. I layed out by the pool almost every day for over 2 hours! 

hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Back to my Routine eating!! When I am not at work I tend to not get all my meals in! Soooo I am ready for today: packed my meals and cooked my chicken last night...  ready to eat clean all week! I am pissed though.. I was suppose to join my brothers gym this month (in 2 wks)But I had to buy 2 new tires for my car this weekend.. at $135 each) ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Sooo gotta wait and see how bad that sets me back, since I am putting more in savings for our home! 

9-3-02 (can't believe its SEPTEMBER Already)
M1: 1/2 c of Oats, 2 eggbeater cartons (24 protein)
M2: (will be) EAS Shake (2 carbs, 15 protein)
M3: (will be) 5 ox of deli roasted turkey breast , 20 unsalted peanuts,13 green grapes
M4:SNACK~  (will be) Yogurt (I know not enough cals..)
M5: 5 oz. of lemon chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 cup of dark green lettuce, 1 tbsp of pb


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Dvlmn~ I see you online and just wanted to say HI! How are you sweetie???



I'd just gotten home yesterday, didn't know anybody saw me here. 

I'm doin alright, and now have 2 months to relax diet and hit the gym hard until my move to San Diego.  

But I'm back on the diet and hitting the gym hard as ever. Started this morning. 

How have you been?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

I figured you didn't see me!!  I am glad your doing good, and your hitting the gym hard!! THATS great!!
Glad you can relax now honey!! Take good care of yourself!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 3, 2002)

I'll do my best. the side job is gonna be tough since they are talking about having me work 15-20hrs a week from now til I move.

But I'll do my best. and try to hang out on here more. Miss chatting with ya cutie.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

I know, I miss chatting w/ you too!! WOW thats a lot of hours for a second job! Don't over work yourself sweetie!
YES... please come chat with me whenever u have time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm here chatting now too P.

How are you honey?  How is your day going?  All is pretty good here, just a little busy.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey girl!!!  
I am good... I am bored here at work.. can't wait to go home!! I painted my nails today at work! Does that tell u how bored I am?!!! Ha!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 3, 2002)

Really??

 Me too.......


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Really!! You painted  your nails too! HOW WEIRD!!!  what color?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

I got a pedicure Sat... french!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

ohhh cool! I love french on toes!! I bet they look great!


----------



## lina (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi everyone! Hi Princess!

You had a relaxing spa day at work today? I like french on toes too but I have ugly toes so no dice for me! I still have to use my certificate to this fancy schmancy spa that my hubby gave me for Mother's Day...maybe one of these days....when the kids are in school or weekends when hubby is home!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

I love getting pampered at those places!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Oh man! That gift certificate would have been used already with me girl!! goooo use it..  treat yourself 

I bet you have cute toes!

How are ya today Lina???!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 3, 2002)

Bye guys!! FINALLY TIME FOR ME TO jET OUTTA HERE!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 3, 2002)

Night our little Princess!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey P!
How's our little hot rod girl doing? What color is that Z-28?
This is supposed to be the NEW diary? 10 pages already? Geez, aren't you the popular one?
How's things?
I'm ok. I haven't painted my toes...other than that...all things are pretty good.
If ya haven't seen any of my other posts my second job is doing pretty good so far. The $$ isn't great, but it makes up for it in fun..and I am out of the house...and surrounded by cute, drunk women....what more can I ask for???

Have a great day! I will eb back to work on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

HEY BURNER!!!! Thanks for visting me!!  My car is Midnight Blue!  I hate that color now, but I loved it that day I got it! I miss my Old trans Am...that car was WAY better!!!  And I bought it off the showroom floor! The Salesman was like " This is the only car we made in this color, some kind of sparkly Maroonish color, REALLY PRETTY.. (looked black in some lights/ purlple in some)... and I was Like "REALLY, I WANT IT"!!!!! And I bought it right there/ without my mom and dad! Very exciting! but it was doomed... that car said "HIT ME" all over it. It was in a ton of wrecks... people kept hitting me in parking lots, I WAS never in the car! Crazy!!! Sooo it had to go! I miss it though!

Oh ya... I try to keep my journal to fitness stuff.. but I Have a motor mouth u see and thats why its already 10 PAGES!!!  
I think U should paint your nails silver, that would be cooool!  
I am glad your having fun at your new job sweetie!!  I bet you reallllly ENJOY it!  Take care!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi everyone! Hi Princess!
> 
> You had a relaxing spa day at work today? I like french on toes too but I have ugly toes so no dice for me! I still have to use my certificate to this fancy schmancy spa that my hubby gave me for Mother's Day...maybe one of these days....when the kids are in school or weekends when hubby is home!




LOL- Not to worry Lina- I have ugly toes to LOL I blame my mom for cutting them so short as a child!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2002)

morning!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey Leslie!! 

Hi NT!!!!!!  How was your trip??? Details!! Missed ya!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2002)

Our trip was pretty good.  It was about 3 days too long though.  We had done what we wanted to do in the first 3 days.  We took Jacquelyn to legoland for a day but found that it was geared more for a younger child ... as she's now 9 and is a big girl.  She's already figuring out when she doesn't have to go to daycare (@12) and when she'll be done school ... 

We had trouble keeping her excited on her bday which was 5 days in.  We took her to a restaraunt which made a cake and had Mickey and Minnie come out to share time with her and others having a bday that day.  She really enjoyed that.  She conquered most of the rides there.   She rode everything in Disneyland and I tried to get her to go on the new roller coaster in California Adventure, but it was too much for her yet ... 

How are you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> Oh ya... I try to keep my journal to fitness stuff.. but I Have a motor mouth u see and thats why its already 10 PAGES!!!
> I think U should paint your nails silver, that would be cooool!
> I am glad your having fun at your new job sweetie!!  I bet you reallllly ENJOY it!  Take care!




WHAT ARE YOU ON??? 
:LAUGH:


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

LMAO @ FG!!! Girl I don't know! I'm like this everyday!!!!!

(psssst...maybe it has something to do w/ exenadrine..however u spell that stuff )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh my gosh....I guess I need to start taking that stuff huh?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

NT!!! Sounds like your cute BIG girl had a blast!! I bet it was a little long though!! Shes growing up huh! (too big for legoland..lol) 
I want to go there one day!

I am greeeeeeeat thanks for asking sweetie!! Not much has happend since you left! Same old same old.. but I missed ya! GLAD YOU GUYS had a good trip!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Ya, it seems to give me a High feeling....lol..


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

How are you FG???!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

that does sound fun NT......do they make an adult LegoLand?

What would that be like??  What would you use to build with and what would you build ON????

LOL....then Princess could take her Xenadrine and we could just let her go!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm really good P.   Just gearing up for my appointment next week.

I think after I've been given clearance, I'll try that Xenadrine.   How do you like it?  I've never tried it before.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

hahaha FG!! your funny girlie!!!! ya... they need an adult Legoland.. that could be very very interesting!!! 
I am sooooo excited about your appointment next week girl!!!!  

I love my Xenadrine! ITs the Efendrine free one..and I can't tell!  I can tell when I do not take it though, because I eat everything in sight!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh Wow!!  So how do you think it has helped your body fat?  Not so much "curb your appetite."

I'm excited about my appt. too.   I can't believe it is only 6 days away!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

UMMM? I don't know girl! I think I can tell a major diffence in my abs though.. they are really showing.  And its like no matter how much I eat, I don't get that "just ate a big meal belly, ya know" REALLY WIERD!!!!
I have only been on it for 3 weeks... (i think) Soooo I need to wait a little longer. But I feel real light!

I KNOW We have been talking about your surgery forever!! AND ITS Finally here!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2002)

FG ... an adult legoland ... what a great idea!    I'm sure we'd be the first to visit!    wind princess up, and let her go.  She could be a show all to herself!  

Princess ... all in all, she had a great time.  What surprised most that talked to her was her manners and how she was looking for forward to leaving Disney to go back to school.  She was very tired this morning but excited non the less.  We got in about 11:30 last night and she only slept for about an hour on the plane.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

your a nut NT!! "Wind me up" That could be very dangerous!

WOW!! Thats something to be very proud of .. shes got great manners! Very impressive!!!  I bet she was tired this morning. Shes gonna be out early tonight!! poor girl!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2002)

... dangerous  

hhhmmmm, how much fun would a wound up princess be???  A lot I bet!!  

We are very proud but do have many issues with the way others allow their kids to act and behave.  We have had many long talks with her on why we insist she use manners when many of the kids around her do not.  We were very surprised at how many parents did not stop to think that people are lined up for a reason.  While waiting in line to get autographs, some ask their children to line up ... others just rush in to get their book signed.  Sorry to vent in your dairy, but sometimes you realize why children behave the way they do these days when you see how their parents act.     One oriental lady went as far as not only to push her kids to the front, but knocked one little boy (one very polite child) out of the way so she could get a picture.  She is lucky it wasn't Jacquelyn she pushed ... and she was very close.  I made sure after that incident, that Jacquelyn and this boy got their turn.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

no no sweetie.. keep on venting! ya know I don't care AT ALL! 

Your right, the way a child acts has EVERY THING to do with the way a parent behaves, acts, and how they raise their child. What kind of environment they are brought up in...etc. I love my mom sooo much for bringing me up to respect myself, and to respect her, not to cuss (although I SLIP A LOT NOW), and respect everyone! Its sad how some kids are raised now days!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

hiya princess, just stopping in during my lunch,  

hope you have an awesome day.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

HEY DVLMN!! Thanks for stopping in! How are you today sweetie??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

Alright, kinda worried about the side job. They seriously want me to work every week night from now until i move the last week of october. 

It's going to be insane, but I'll keep taking my vitamins, and just try to eat as healthy as possible. The gym is gonna stay though, I don't give that up for anything.

I feel kinda bad though, like I let TP down since I couldn't make the diet go for the 12 weeks like i'd planned because of the company closing and all the stuff that happened last month, and now having to work all the time. 

But once I get moved and things settle down I'll be doing it. It did work and was making a difference.  Maybe have to adjust the goal a litlte more since I'll be close to a beach down in San Diego


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Don't worry about letting TP down sweetie, I am sure he will say the same! You can't help your work schudule..which is crazy!! Just try to keep eating healthy! Thats great you won't give up the gym! Good thing you have a positive additude about that. Because when things go nuts in my life, I always eat healthy..but sometimes don't have the energy for the gym...soooo  And at least you know when you get all moved to San Diego, you will do TP'S Diet! AND see, you already know it was working..soo you will really want to get back into it!!!
CHEER UP HONEY!!! 

I can't believe your going to have to work sooo much there!! Sorry sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

I can't believe you're going to have to work every night either dvlmn.   Do you really need to?  I mean, do you need the money?
Can't they compromise with you?  Certainly they understand that you have a lot going on and can not be there EVERY NIGHT.

Keep your chin up babe.   TP will understand, I promise.  However, I can't guess what he'll say about not eating healthy.   I think you always have a choice and you can always eat healthy.   As far as eating as frequently as you need to, I don't know -- I don't know what your second job is and what your schedule is.    But I know you can ALWAYS eat healthy.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I can't believe you're going to have to work every night either dvlmn.   Do you really need to?  I mean, do you need the money?
> Can't they compromise with you?  Certainly they understand that you have a lot going on and can not be there EVERY NIGHT.
> 
> Keep your chin up babe.   TP will understand, I promise.  However, I can't guess what he'll say about not eating healthy.   I think you always have a choice and you can always eat healthy.   As far as eating as frequently as you need to, I don't know -- I don't know what your second job is and what your schedule is.    But I know you can ALWAYS eat healthy.



SHES TOTALLY RIGHT DVLMN!!!~~ I was WRONG! You can always eat healthy hon!! No excuse for that!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2002)

Todays Menu: 9-4-02

M1: 3/4 cup of oats ( I was HUNGRY), 5 eggwhites (w/ real eggs, and 1 yolk)

M2: (snack) EAS Shake (2 carbs, 15 protein, 110 calories)

M3: 5 oz. of deli turkey meat, mixed w/ 1 cup of DARK Green lettuce, 1/2 a small cucumber, 1 tablespoon of fatfree honeymustard.
1 diet coke 

M4: yoguart , made w/ spleda! 1 tbsp of pb

(workout goes here)

M5: 5 oz. of chicken, 1/2 cup of brown rice, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

will have a protein shake before bed too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Todays Menu: 9-4-02
> 
> 
> M3: 5 oz. of deli turkey meat,




Aaaaahhh, deli meat?   

What happened to your turkey breast sliced by the meat dept.?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

my bad, by healthy I meant clean as in the carb cycling that I was doing on TP's diet.  I always eat healthy, but there is no way I can get the number of meals in now but I'll do my best and see what happens.  thanks for the support you two. 

As far as having to work, I don't really really need the money but they are the people who are doing the monthly contract for me to work with them from San Diego. And I would be letting them down really bad and possibly losing that if I don't put in the time they need.  And the money is actually really good so it will help me not be so stressed about money when I do move. Possibly even get to take a little vacation or something.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Good luck dvlmn666!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

thanks butterfly I really apreciate it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

Good morning Princess   

Are you working hard this morning?  I'm not.   Just trying to get some of my filing done and little odds and ends here and there.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FG~ Thats where I got this stuff from..the guy in the meat department sliced it for me.. ( I got a 1.5lbs and after today I am OUT ...sorry thats what I call my turkey meat..from the deli! It wasn't from a package in the back of the store! 

pssssst.... he was hot too! And gave me lots of samples!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

Dvlmn~~ Okay! Totally understand now sweetie! Thats good you are still eating healthy!!! I would definatly stay at that job too if I were you...since they are helping you and all w/ San Diego! Just Don't OVERWORK yourself darlin'!!!!
 TAKE CARE!! 


FG~ ya can u believe I actually had to Work when I got here this morning...the nerve of these peeps..lol!
How are you Girl!!!???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh okay, we'll let the turkey slide then.......and I say go back at least for more samples!!!    LOL

I can not believe they made you work.   What were they thinking?
Heeelllloooooo -- don't they know you're supposed to walk in the door and they're just supposed to hand you a check.  C'mon!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> FG~ ya can u believe I actually had to Work when I got here this morning...the nerve of these peeps..lol!




LOL- I was wondering what happened to you!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

haha FG I know girl!!! Geez... I am getting busy too now! 

Hi Les... how are you!??? LUV the new Avatar..your my inspiration!!

I joined my new gym last night!! Its 24 hour fitness (sooo was my other one, but this is a new one, and much closer to my house, AND my Brother works out there every night...sooo Now I WILL go every night)
my gosh.. I think I should move it to the damn place. IT cost me $279. to join..to JUST join! Crazy!!!  But I am glad I did!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 5, 2002)

WHOAH  $279 to JUST join! WOW. When I was out in Las Vegas looking for a gym to train in for a week- we did stop in one called 24 hour fitness- I dunno if its the same chain, but it was very MODERN and high tech with a funky juice bar and all. It looked pretty neat!! BUt I opted to train at Golds because it was more convenient.

It should be a refreshing change for you!

BTW-thanks for your kind words


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey Les!! I know that was a lot! But this gym has it all! That was its chain in vegas you went into! They all either have a Smoothie King, or some kind of juice bar...and A ton of other things, and very very Modern & high tech! I love the gym...just love my money tooooo! Ya know!!  But Your right..it will be a great refreshing change for me! AND I get to spend more time with my brother!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Glad to hear you found a gym you like girlie!  Now is this one really open 24/7... the one by my house closes like at midnight or something.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

YEP it really is 24 hours!! I asked them last night! The other one I was at would close at 11pm and open at 5am! But this one is 24-7!! 
ALSO~ For joining I got 2 free sessions with a personal trainer..of my choice..so I picked a guy I knew..and hes Buff! I can't wait!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Cool!!!  

Did you not get to watch American Idol then?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

I walked in to the last 10 minutes of it!!!   Kelly was AWESOME! They were about to anounce the winner when I turned the tv on.  It made me cry & I was just COVERED in goose bumps!!! I am glad she won! I heard her song on 104 this morning too!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah some 24hr fitness places close at midnight because they can't find people to work the graveyard shift. That's what I worked for a few months when I worked for them.  

Glad you found a place you like Princess.  That's what's important. If it makes ya feel better that's alot cheaper than what I paid for at the Golds down in San Diego. I dropped $800 for the first year. But then it's only $50/yr forever after that. So I figured since I had the money and am not planning on stopping going to the gym it would be worth it in the long run.

But tell ya what writing that check was tough.  

Plus it's cool you can have your brother there to keep ya company and help ya out.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

HEY HONEY!!!! How are u today? Wow $800 thats a lot! I bet that was hard writing that check! My hands would have been shaking! But, it is forever...so thats not too bad! (IF YOU Have it)
My brother will be good to workout with. Hes real smart about all the machines there... they are more advanced then my other 24 hr. sooo I need a little help! (hes going to help me tonight...we are SUPPOSE to train legs)... PLUS..having him w/ me will keep the pricks off of me. I can't tell you How many guys came up to me last night or were staring! (ya I can..11) ~ made me feel good though! One asked me if I was going to compete... I was blushing I know, and boy did I feel good the rest of the night!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

ahhh so he doubles as a body guard. lol That always works.

Yeah the 800 was alot but I figured that was like 65/month, and a regular month to month membership there was $35. so after the second year I'll be saving lots of money. That was how I had to think of it or I'd never have gone for it.

hmmm legs that should be fun. I'm thinking about checking out being a trainer at a 24Hr fitness by were I'm going to find a place donw in San Diego. Since you don't have to be certified to be a trainer there. It's just a thought though.

Today is alright, just stringing wires and it's a short day I have a meeting at 2 so I'm leaving work at 1. Then going up to the side job tonight after that. It's cool I get to give them an invoice every 3 nights, because each invoice has to be uner $1000 otherwise the CFO gets in trouble since the president has to sign that check.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

Yep hes been my bodyguard all my life! Hes a pretty stocky guy! Built real good..was a football player in high school too. He really protects me too.. if he would have been there last night..NO Guy would have talked to me!  (psst. kinda glad he wasn't...lol! shhhh!  
I said something to the sales guy last night about me being a personal trainer for them, he got excited, and told me to come talk to him one day about it!!  I have always wanted to be one too (parttime of course)! 
You should do it when you get to San Diego! Thats a good thought! 
have fun stringing wires!! Thats cool you get to give them an invoice every 3 nights..soo u get payed a bunch huh!  awesome!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah that's why I can't turn it down, plus they are the only reason I've gotten myself out of debt. It'll make for some good savings for when I move. Just in case of any emergencies. 

Some friends have said I'd be really good as a trainer, but prob is I'm pretty shy until I get to know somebody. So not sure if I'd end up cureing the shyness, or hindering my being anygood as a trainer.

You'd be an awesome trainer, plus you'd get lots of business. 

I'm working on ISSA certification the home study thing right now to, so I could possibly use the 24hr to get references for if I'd ever become a full time trainer on my own.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

Thats good you were able to get outta debt! Something to be VERY proud of!! I am sooo happy to be debt free finally! (thanks for a big wedding..lol.. all the money we got paid off all my debt. I have ONE credit card now, and I use to have oh..about 12!!!! 

Awww thanks for saying I would make a good trainer! I think you will to, once you get over your shyness!! 
Thats great your already working on your cert. I thought you were!! When will u be done??


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

9-05-02

MENU FOR TODAY:

M1: 5 eggwhites, 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 1tbsp of pb
M2: 5 oz. of turkey meat (just a snack)
M3: 5 oz. of turkey meat w/ 1 cup of lettuce, 20 saltfree peanuts
M4: EAS Shake (2 carbs)
M5: 5 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 cup of lettuce, 5 grapes
 ~~ WORKOUT at 8pm
M6: Protein shake - 35 grams of protein, 2 carbs


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm soooooo excited~! I ordered a Muscle & fitness for Her sports jacket  & water bottle!! They looked cool~ Soooo I ordered one! I hope it comes soon!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Cool P!!!  Did you order them online???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2002)

Ya girl!! I saw it on the site a few weeks ago~ then it went on sale..so I just ordered it online! I wanted everything though!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I'll have to go check it out!  Too bad there isn't any IM.com stuff we could buy


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

Morning sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Ya Check them out B! I know, That would be sooo cool if they had an Ironmagazine jacket! 

Good Morning NT! How are ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

Great, it's Friday!  How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Last night I actually had Oatmeal & egghwhites after my workout!!! (carb up) I need to start doing that once a week! 
I was proud. And while my oats were in the micorowave, I was watching My hubby Fry fish! that sucked big time..if he would have been frying chicken, I think I would have attacked him though! I can handle fish! 

I had an awesome workout last night with my brother!! When I got there he wasn't there yet, so I got on the treadmill for 10 min. (THEY HAVE AWESOME treadmills). Then he got there (when I was on my 9th min.) and we did the bike for 15 minutes just chatting away (he asked me who put a quarter in my jukebox  ) It was nice having someone to talk to while doing cardio!! THEN I wanted to do legs..he wanted to do back.. sooo we did both! And he showed me other machines to. SOOO I kinda had a full body workout! (I needed it though)! WIll post later!! But we were there for an hour and a half!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

I am super great NT, thanks babe! I know YEAH its Friday! And I have no plans but working out this weekend! now that is Nice!
What are you and the fam doing?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

oh ya... and my triceps are KILLLLLING me! It hurt to wash my hair this morning!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

Saturday we're having a bday party for our daughter so she can celebrate it with her friends.  She's looking forward to it ...  

Other than that, we're not doing much of anything.  Should be quiet prior to and after the party - I hope.  

We start back at the gym Saturday as well.  Back to eating properly ...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh cool a birthday party!! Thats going to be fun! I hope you get to have a quiet weekend after that! 
Good job on starting back at the gym!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

Morning P

"Then he got there (when I was on my 9th min.) and we did the bike for 15 minutes just chatting away (he asked me who put a quarter in my jukebox  ) It was nice having someone to talk to while doing cardio!!"


Guess you don't see your brother often enough for him to know you are a chatterbox! LOL When I read your threads I say them so fast in my head as I read it cause I think thats the way you woulsdsay it. I don't do this on anyone else's posts

I think I need some carbs! LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

I really need to take some "before" pics I think!!  Like for the start of my new gym..and then take again in a month..Cause I have a feeling my brother is gonna help me REALLY buff up!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

LoL @ Les!!! your a goofball!  (or I am..hmm?) Thats hilarious that you said you say my threads fast in your head, cause I type fast, and talk fast!!  You got me down girl!

Actually My brother is like my best friend, and I talk to him everyday, lived with him in college, or I go to moms (where he lives) about 4 times a week to see him! I just talk a lot!  He knows that, and ALWAYS makes fun of me!!!  I get a kick outta of it! I can tell him a LONGGGGGGG story, and then He will go "Huh" when I am all done!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 6, 2002)

LOL at your bro!

Pic?! YES That would be cool!! Take some and Post em P!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

I will girl!! I want to in my bikinni!  I just gotta get someone to do them for me!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

???

Is it okay to put Splenda in my oatmeal?? I put two packets in it last night! Can I do this all the time?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Maybe ask your brother to take the before pics since he's your new workout buddy!!!

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Girl... we are in for some rain this weekend... http://www.srh.noaa.gov/radar/loop/DS.p19r0/si.khgx.shtml

they are talking about the kind of rain you measure in FEET rather than inches 

So go to Blockbuster at lunch and get some good movies!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

GOOD Idea B!! I will get Scott (my bro) to take them!!

I KNOW It just started drizzlin here, how about there??
Its suppose to get pretty bad!!  I think I will go to Blockbuster on my way home, good idea!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I will girl!! I want to in my bikinni!  I just gotta get someone to do them for me!



hhmmm ... for a few hundred dollars, I could sneak down, shoot some pics for ya ... he he ... and if you insist on wearing a bikini, well, all the better.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

LMAO!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 6, 2002)

I do that all the time to her posts too Leslie. 

"Who put a quarter in your jukebox??"

ah...hahahahah -- I'm so gonna use that on on you from here on out!!
Glad you had a great workout with your brother though.   That's awesome!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

really FG! You read my post fast too.. Thats sooo funny!! 

Oh lordy.. I have a feeling I am gonna get teased a lot now about my motor mouth..lol..


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Rain, rain, rain...

I sent you a PM...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Is it raining there now?

K~ I will go read!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes... a steady, easy rain with really high winds!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 6, 2002)

grrrr I miss the rain, send some over here please. 

Hiya P, glad to hear you had an awesome workout, and yes pix are definately manditory now.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

It's actually Tropical Storm Fay that's bringing in all the rain.  If it were just rain I would send it your way, but I don't think you want a tropical storm


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

The wind is blowing so hard when you go into the lobby of our building you hear the wind howling.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

They're making us go home...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh My gosh are U serious!!! I am about to also!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn! Ya you don't want this rain~!~

Girl, I know its blowin here too!! Be careful going home!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

I will, at least I don't live far!

Is Matt working tonight?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Ya your lucky, It will take me an hour to get home!
Ya he works till 10pm tonight!! Sux!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 6, 2002)

That does suck!  Ya'll be carefull this weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 6, 2002)

Iknow!! Kay!! You guys to


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok both of you be careful and have awesome weekends. 

and yeah I'll skip the tropical storm, but i still want rain lmao


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey P!
Dang, go away for a couple days...and THREE more pages are on this thread! 
I dated a girl last year that had an '02 Firehawk. Sweet car. She wouldn't let me drive it though...I think I doomed myself when I told her I could probably drive it better than her.....me and my big.....mouth.


I do not remember what rain is. The only rain we've gotten lately is the annoying kind. You know, the I only wash my car once a month now due ot the water shortage, and the day of or the day after I've washed it, it rains for maybe five minutes...just long enough to get the car all aloppy again...
I guess the Farmer's Almanac is supposedly predicting heavy snows tis winter..that would be nice..I want to get another season pass for snow boarding......

Hey NT_
That is disgusting about how some people do not teach their chilldren respect, manners, etc....
Well, your well behaved, polite children will go farther in the long run than those little 'monsters' if tey do not figure things out on their own..


----------



## Stacey (Sep 7, 2002)

Hey Burner! I know this journal is getting long! I want to start a new one called "ass kickin' time"... cause thats what I feel like I have done all week! I LUV my new gym and The trainers there are all so sweet to me! Feels great!! 

Glad your doing good! Ya know, when I wash my car, same thing happens to me..really suks!

Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 7, 2002)

Fridays workout was 30 minutes on the elliptical machine (W/ a trainer talking to me by the side of the entire time, kinda annoying~ But it made my workout go by FAST! Then I trained shoulders! Felt great! I have noooo idea what all the machines I did were called! I need to take a notepad w/ me! They are very advanced machines though!!

TODAY~ Slept till 9am, got up put clothes in dryer, ate oats & 5 eggwhites and went back to sleep! 
Then We got up at 11 and I just layed on the couch..lazy me!
Then Matt went to work and My pup and I slept from 1 pm to 3.. crazy huh! 

WORKOUT at 5pm-6:30
Cardio: 25 minutes on elliptical machine. (brother was beside me..he had never done that machine before and it was KICKIN his bootie..lol)
Then he showed me some other cooool machines.. for your back..

Then: I trained legs:
60 Lunges w/ 15lbs. db in each hand
Leg curls: 80lbs 4repsX 12 
Leg exten: 75 (went tad lighter) 15repsX3
AND A lot of other leg machines that I have NO idea what they were called!! HMMMM? 
Then abs..  on MAJOR incline bench 100 reps.

AHHHHH
SO MEALS:
1. 1/2 cup of oatmeal, 5 eggwhites
2.  1 tbsp of pb, 4 slices of turkey meat, 1/2 my luna bar
3.  7 oz. of baked chicken, 15 saltfree peanuts, green beans!

OH! I am drinking 3 budlights tonight too! Gotta go get one now


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2002)

holy crap, sleepy head! What did you do to wear you out?!?! Wait, maybe I do not wantt o know the answer to that...


I do not know why, but I figured you for the red Z-28. Why do you not like the blue? I love that color!

HA! This line:
"I LUV my new gym and The trainers there are all so sweet to me"
reminds me of the elevator scene in teh movie, "Liar, Liar'

You know what I am talking about? Jim Carrey is in teh elevator with the hot, new neighbor and asks how she is liking the new building.
"Great, everybody is so nice to me"
Jim Carrey: "That's because you have big boobs! I mean I wann hold them, I mean I wanna..."

(hope you are laughing at this???)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

Good morning Princess  
How are you this morning?   Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 9, 2002)

Morning P!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

ummm, yeah, what Leslie said again (_she's up early giving her good mornings and I'm following suit ... _)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Oh my gosh Burner..you are HILARIOUS!!!!! That might be why they like me....(and I thought it was cause of my smile...kiddin')
Your a nut!
I think I slept that much saturday because it was raining..plus I worked out 5 days in a row hard, and only on 5-6 hours of sleep each night during the week, it had cought up w/ me  But I didn't have anything else to do..hubby was at work. SO the pup and I slept!  FELT GREAT!

How was your weekend Burner?? Hopefully great!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Good Morning Leslie!! How are you?? How was your weekend??
Mine was great, thanks for asking! I slept A LOT, ATE SUPER CLEAN, Worked out~ sunday was my off day.. I had a few small cheats, (cookie at the mall)~ Also did my yoga video yesterday. 

Good Morning NT! How are you???

MORNING FITGIRL~ Ready for tomorrow darlin'????


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

I am great!  It's Monday ... one day closer to the weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

hey~ well thats away to look at it!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

haah I like your thinking there NT.  

gmorning P. 

well gotta go to work, be back soon.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Good morning DVLMN~ how are ya?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

Did you get your brother to take any pics yet?


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

Brother to take pics?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

No! he was a booger!! Matt said HELL NO He is not taking sexy pictures of me.. Buthead.. and My brother said He would take a pic of me in my bathing suit..but we didn't get to do it this weekend.. plus I need a little tan!   I have lines every where from being in the sun at my grannys farm!


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

I'll do it. Sheesh

I have a nice camera.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

awwwwwwww thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2002)

Down boy!!!

Fade's good at the artistic shots but I'm better at taking people pics... you saw those new leg pics of his


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

That's true.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

hahahaha!! Thanks B! Those were good Pictures u took of Fade!


----------



## Fade (Sep 9, 2002)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

I cooked all my meals last night~to last till wed. night! 

Monday, September 9th (my 6 month anniversary)

M1:  Eas shake, and 4 eggwhites
M2:  1/2 c. of oats, 15 saltfree peanuts
M3: 5 oz. of chicken, 1 c of green beans
M4:  1 tbsp of pb,5 strawberries, 35. g. of protein
M5:  5 oz. of chicken, 1/2 cup of brown rice
M6:  25g. of protein, mixed w/ water

Unmentionables:  2 ritz crackers w/ pb in them. 

 gotta follow all my meals! I didn't go grocery shopping this weekend and all I have is Brown Rice, Chicken, oats, eggs, protein powder, and green beans.. and nat pb of course.  Gotta wait till Friday to get groceries now.. oh well.. I am set.. But Hubbys not! lol!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2002)

Matt ... please????


----------



## lina (Sep 9, 2002)

Princess you are doing awesome! Your meals look fantastic! You're doing great!  How's the weekend?


Hi NT!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

your a goofball NT!! 

Heya Lina!! Thank you sooo much sweetie!! I am working hard!!!!!  
My weekend was pretty relaxing! ~ Slept A LOT! And just hung out w/ matt! OH!! ANd I got to see my sister!! (My best friend).. she goes to A&M, and was down for the weekend!  She was alll excited and telling me about the Sorority that she Made it in!! Its called "Delta Zeta" ~ My little sis is growin' up! 

How was your weekend Lina? Whats new w/ You?? I need to go peek in your journal!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey P, I'm making the rounds before I wrap up to go home.  

Hope you have a good evening and a good rest of the week.   I think I should be able to get online on Wednesday.   Depends on whether or not I can walk upstairs to the office or not.....


Take care sweetie.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

Good luck FG, and hope things go awesome tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Bye Sweetie!!!! Good luck!!! I know you will be PERFECT!! but I will be thinking of you and praying for ya!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

gmorning cutie.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Meals for today 9-10-02 

1. 1/2 cup of oats, 3 eggwhites, 1 yolk  3 slices of turkey breast
        (that took forever for me to eat)
2.  Protein shake.. 35g. of protein, mixed w/ water
3.  1 cup of lettuce, 1/2 cup of brown rice, 15 saltfree peanuts, 6 oz. of baked chicken
4.  5 oz. of baked chicken, w/ 1 cup of green beans
Post workout~ 
5.  35 grams of protein powder, mixed w/ 5 frozen strawberries, and tbsp of pb

WORKOUT WAS Great last night!!! 20 minutes running on treadmill w/ brother... (incline was at 4.0 when running, 6.5 while fast walking)

We did the leg press, and then the hack squat machine (??Name)
We worked more legs today.. 
More squats...
Lunges w/ 15 lbs db in each hand.. 40 on each leg
Backward lunges.. 20 on each leg.
Leg curls.. 75lbs.. 12repsX3set
Leg extention.. 70lbs. 12 repsx2.. then 80lbs: 10reps

Then we did this : 
Stand w/ 15lb. plates in each hand, and step up on a bench.. repeat..15 on one leg, then rotate, did 3 sets....ouch..

Also did this calf machine.. I have never used this one before ..could only do 85lbs. 15 reps x 3.. ouch again...

then abductor machines of course.. 75lbs, 50reps
adductor 80lbs.. 50 reps


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Morning Dvlmn, how are you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

Doin alright, thinking about how I have to find time to write my resume to start applying for jobs in San Diego. I told the guys here today that if they dont' make up there minds by friday I'm going to start sending out resume's and if that happens there is no chance of me working for them after I move. 

Went to the gym today even though Jeff is gone, but just did cardio. Felt good though, I haven't done the stairmaster in a while. 

How are you doin today?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

hey! Oh my gosh.. soo what did they say to you at your work after u told them that??
awww the lovely stairmaster, how was that? That machine kicks my but!! 

I am good, hungry...about to go get my food out of the fridge!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

lol don't mention food, I'm hungry already and have another 2 hrs til I can go home and eat. lol

my boss was just like "hahhhh I'll get back to you tomorrow" lmao We have one customer that is a nightmare to deal with, and now with the new accounting system I know a way to make them easier to deal with. So as we were talking out at the end of the day I go "well I know how to figure out a way to make things easier for dealing with them, but if I'm gone you'll have to figure out how you want somebody else to do it" lmao he just shook his head and walked away. lmao

So what's for lunch?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Ya really want me to tell ya whats for lunch???

6oz. of baked lemon pepper chicken, 1/2 cup of brown rice & 215saltfree peanuts ~ yummmmmy! 

LMAO at your story.. I wouldn't tell your boss crap!!! hehehehe!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

Hi P!

Your workout and meals look great! Did you join a new gym with your brother? Glad you had a good time with your sis! So cool that she's your best friend!!! You mean you and her never fought when you were little and let me guess, same with your brother?? Gosh, wish I had good kids like you all!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

HEY LINA!!!  
LMAO at your "you mean you and her never fought when you were little and let me guess, same w/ your brother" comment!!!
GIRL~ We Made each other bleed when we were younger!!! My sis and I shared a room till I was 16 yrs. old.. and let me tell you... we HATED each other sometimes!!! I couldn't stand her/ she couldn't stand me.. then there were times when you couldn't keep us apart!! My Brother and I pretty much have Always been close! (he just a year ahead of me in school/ and 2 yrs older than me)... we fought though.. and we always teamed up against my little sis..shara.. poor girl!! BUT NOW~ Since I was 18 we have been extremly close..we still argue sometimes..but shes my best friend!!  
Yes, I joined my brothers gym.. we are having sooo much fun!! 
Anyhooooo shes (Shara) is in town right now for a funeral .. soo I am going by my mamas tonight to see her! OHHH ~ And get this~ My mom and I are Inseperable toooo.  (Only since I was 16)

HOW ARE YOU LINA??


----------



## lina (Sep 10, 2002)

P, I'm fine!! Thanks for askin'!!

So there is still hope for my two... they sound like you and your brother and sister!  They can be best of friends and play for hours but seems like some days they can wake up and right away seems like they have made a pact to be 'torture each other' DAY!!! Arghhh!!! Maybe it's more like 'torture your mother day'!!! Because when they fight it just drives me crazy!!! Ok, a little letting off steam in your journal right now, hehe, but they are both at school at the moment so all is well  !!!!

So there is still hope...there's still hope.....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

girl you can let off steam in my journal anytime! 
Ya We drove my mom BONKERS!!! Thats kids..especially when kids around each other a lot!~of course they are gonna fight! *unless they are Gay* I AM KIDDIN'!!!!  When they grow up they will love each other..promise!!! 

THERES STILL HOPE!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

roflmao ok I'm dumb sometimes forgot you'd posted your meals earlier lmao  oops.

yeah they will be in for a suprise, since I'm not planning on training people worth jack, and I'm not going to be answering and helping them through stuff if I'm not working for them. **efg**

Is it raining there again today?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

That's great you get along so well with your siblings, P!

I've got 3 brothers, 1 older, then me, and 2 younger... it seems like my oldest bro, and the youngest one and I were always fighting with the middle brother... but we never fought with each other.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

ya goober 

I wouldn't plan on training people good either if I were you..whatever!!!!!

No its not raining today..its just real cloudy...and REAL HOT! What about there??


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Ya, B its cool we get along now!! But lordy my poor mom went through HELL with us when we were growing up!!! 
You guys get along good though now righ Butterfly??


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Is anyone else just nervous about tomorrow?? I am soooo scared that something bad is going to happen!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

tomorrow is wednesday,   Just another day for me, gotta work both jobs.

I don't think anything will happen, sorry to hear your scared though P. **hugs**


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2002)

P ... personally I think it's a lot of media hype.  
What tomorrow will be usual for: to remember those that lost their lives 
to remember those that risked their lives to save others


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Your right NT!! I don't know why I am soooo scared!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh~ I lUV your new avatar!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2002)

he he ... a corrupt Mickey Mouse.  I was going to have him as part of my new tattoo, but didn't think it would go over well. 

So now the tattoo drawing stands as:Bugs and Daffy playing pool ... Goofy, Tigger and Marvin the Martian ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

hiya P. how was lunch?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

oh lordy!! Which tatoo are you going to get??? HMMM??

Hey Dvlmn.. it was yummy..how about u?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

I've thought of getting a butterfly...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

lol boring, same as usual, tunafish and mayonaise. It wasn't bad but gets old after a while. lol


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

yuk! Sorry you had to eat tuna! (can't stand that stuff)!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

HEYA B~ I really am not a major fan of tatoos~ However~~
I have always said that if I got one it would be a yellow rose...b/c my Grandpa (who passed away 11 years ago) always called me his yellow rose of Texas.. granny would sing the song..long story..
SO my Sis And I lUV yellow roses..

ANYWAY. ON NOV. 2nd My Sister And I are thinking about getting one?? ??? That would be his birthday!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

Bye everyone!! I am out!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

<~~~ cool~ 3200 post!! I am such a whore!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

byeeee have a great night.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

morning sweetie!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

if I can find a scanner somewhere, I'll scan the picture of the tattoo.  It's with cartoon characters and will be on my right arm.  I am having one put on my lower back that will match the one my wife has.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

here is a rough idea of the tattoo


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

Morning NT!! 
Ya, I would love to see a pic of the tatoo! 
Hope ya find a scanner!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

OH AWESOME!!! I LOVE IT!!! When are you getting it! How big will it be??? Thats soooo coool looking!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

I have an appointment on the 20th


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 11, 2002)

looks great there NT.  I like mine, just lookin for the next one now. 

The rose sounds cool there P.  gmorning


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2002)

thanks DV! 

P ... your rose tattoo sound great.  It could be small enough to be able to cover up yet have a very personal meaning behind it.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

WOW On Sept. 20th!! COOL!!!!

Hi Dvlmn! How are u today sweets?
Is your bootie sore from all that cardio?

Thanks for saying my tatoo sounds cool! It will be small..maybe and inch and a half long~ And somewhere that I can cover it up if needed! Its defianlty something I really want.. for my Grandpa!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

SEPTEMBER 11, 2002 ( Soooo nervous & upset about today~)

Meals today:
~ M1: half a whole wheat bagel, 1 tbsp of nat pb, 5 eggwhites
~ M2: 2 tbsp of pb (just a snack)
~ M3: 5 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup of green beans
~ M4: Eas Lo carb shake
~ M5: 6 oz. of chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1/2 cup of brownrice, 20 peanuts

~ Unmentionables~ I had 1 bite of a choc. chip cookie, felt guilty and threw it away. ~

Tonight I am going to my moms to watch all the 9-11 specials on tv, and just to be with my family.... My ENTIRE body is sore from working out sooo much, so I am giving it a rest today! 
My Bro and I had ONE AWESOME workout last night.. will post later!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hi Dvlmn! How are u today sweets?
> Is your bootie sore from all that cardio?
> 
> Thanks for saying my tatoo sounds cool! It will be small..maybe and inch and a half long~ And somewhere that I can cover it up if needed! Its defianlty something I really want.. for my Grandpa!



Doin good, went and did shoulders today.   My bootie never gets sore from cardio  I don't know why, I usually feel it all over my legs. 

The tat your looking at maybe getting sounds awesome, plus I like the meaning.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2002)

WOW!! Your lucky your bootie never gets sore!! Last night My bro and I did that revolving stairs thing ya know.. where your climbing the stairs.. we only did it for 15 minutes, (after riding the bike) and Today my but hurts!!!! This morning I was fine, now though..... it hurts to sit on the toliet!! lol! 

Thank you so much for saying you like the meaning of my tatoo!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey P! Things are looking great as usual! You never get sick of your routine, do you?  That is very good!
Do you have a tattoo?? Where? And of what? I could prbably read it somewhere here in your journal, but I can???t really do that here at work..
I???m writing this in Word, then doing some copy- and pasteing.. No one will suspect..  I???m sitting in a little booth with windows, so everyone that passes can see..  

So, anything new? Everything all right with Matt? I bet it is! 
Take care, honey, sorry for not being here much lately!
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Good Morning Jen!! Ya I do get sick of my routine sometimes! Last night I took a break and went to my moms and watched all the 9-11 specials that were on! Nope, No tattoo! ~ If I ever get one..it will be the Yellow rose I talked about. I really want to get it on Nov. 2 (my sis will get one too).. but I know I will chicken out!
That sucks everyone can see your  computer! If I didn't have my own office I wouldn't be able to play on here either though! Nothing new..WHAT About you girl!!??? Everything is great with Matt And I .. thanks so much for asking. I am hoping hes off this weekend so we can go to the movies or something!! 
So whats going on in your world today??
Take care sweetie!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

Morning P~ You are lucky to have your own office- it sure is funny when people walk by me and see my avy( I nvr say its me ) or W8's ass! LOL I work in a sales office, so its pretty laid back. Thank god! Also the operations people are all pigs are make cookies and things all day long! So I have no problem eatting at my desk at 1030, 130,and 430! at my old job in NJ I had to sneak protein bars in- it was like a prison. And surf the net-was not even a thought!

How is your day so far?


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

I have my monitor facing away from the cube opening here at work and the IT guys are my good friends.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Morning Les! I like having my own office..but ya know sometimes I go to the bathroom, and have Ironmag on my screen when I leave, and if people come in to put stuff on my desk..they are like whats that on your screen when I get back..lol
I use to have a cubicle~ And people walk by and say "geez shes counting her calories again" (on fitday ya know).. But now they are use to it! They don't eat clean here either!!! SUCkS.. but they know not to pick on me to much about how I eat. Thank god! 

Sooo far today is okay.. I am sleepy though!! How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Fade!! Thats a good idea!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

I am sleepy too and sick. They don't bother me about my food too mcuh anymore- they just ask "tuna or chicken?" LOL Every morning they go to Safeway acrosss the street for snacks/breakfast- they don't even ask me if I want anything anymore! The amnt of food they eat during the course of the day is HUGE. Its amzing they are not bugger than they are Ok I admit- I envy them while they are eatting fresh baked cookies  LOL


----------



## Fade (Sep 12, 2002)

I think that's sad. People that willingly become fat slugs.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 12, 2002)

Morning Princess.   How are you today?  I caught a brief sight about a new office ---- do you have your own office now?

Wow -- stepping up in the world, aren't we?  Congratulations to you


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey les~ I know what ya mean.. They bring in donuts almost EVERY day!! OR They have koloches.. my fave!!  Thats funny they don't ask you what u want anymore.. my peeps don't either! TODAY though..we are having Fajitas catered to us..and I am just going to eat the chicken, and rice!  

Theres cake, and pies all in the office for this girls bday..but I have done perfect!

FG!!!!! HEY HONEY!! I am sooo happy for you and your hubby!! Thats awesome that things are perfect now!!  Take care of yourself sweetie!

I have had my own office for a while.. like 4 or more months!! Its so cool!!!  But thanks for the congrats.. I am right my the presidents office!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow P! You are young too aren't ya? How did you get started with your bank? Good Job! Did you go to school too?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hiya P. how ya doin today?

awesome you have your own office. I kinda have that, and well I am the IT department do nothing they can really do. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey Les! Ya I am 23!  Well I started w/ this company as a receptionist while going to college (when I was 17- the summer I graduated) SOOO I have moved way up in the company..psst.. we are not a BIG company.. there are about 40 employees total) Our Mortgage company only has about 15 people, and we merged w/ another Broker..soooo .. its really just Me and an older lady who process the loans!  They trained me here.. I love it! In the mort. co you need experience, not school! Cool huh!!

Heya Dvlmn.. thanks sweetie! Thats cool u kinda have you own office! I use to have the biggest cubicle.. till I ran out space/ and filing cabinets!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

Sounds cool P! I am still not sure what I want to do with myself. Right now I am a BORM( Bill of rights Mgr) I deal with all the problems are custoemrs are having and escalte them to the appropriate supv for immediate attn. I hate it. I get to work with my BF and the pay is good- but that is about it! Oh and I get to eat and surf IM I am hoping my BF gets promoted again- so I can work part time I am just not a career person- I would much rather work at an animal shelter- but the pay sucks. 

Later in life, I want to be a mom, drop the kids off to school, go to the gym, run all the errands, make dinner and take care of my family and dogs  Wishful thinking I suppose, LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Girlie.. I don't want to be a career woman either! LoL! The pay is good though, my 401K is growing..sooo one day I can be a mom! That would be sooo nice to just drop the kids off, go to the gym, etc.. MY DREAM TOO GIRL! 
Your job sounds really cool too.. especially since you get to work w/ your bf! I wish Matt would be a rich business man so that I could work part time! 
Thats too funny you said you wanted to work in an animal shelter!! I wanted to be a Vet.. and I when I was 16 I worked at a vet clinic.... SOOO MUCH FUN!!! I just love animals!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 12, 2002)

Girl we are alike in so many ways


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

I KNOW!!! I was thinking the Same thing when typing that!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)

I wish I could be a non-worker type too!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

My coworkers are pigging out on Strawberry pie, lemon pie, choc. cake, chips, queso.. etc.. they still have not stopped!! (the food was set out at 11:45) I may go in for more Chicken in an hour though!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

don't we all NT!
WHATS UP BABE???


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)

not much here ... trying to look busy!  

I've been phoning around to see if there are still tickets to a big rave that's happening here.  We went to one last year and it was a great time.  There are still tickets left, so all we need is to make sure Grandma is available!  wee hoo!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh COOL! What kind of rave Is It?? details!
I hope Grandma is available for you guys!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

NT = raver? hmmmm now that i wouldn't have guessed


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm not sure what kind of raves there are ... * that's the age starting to show * ... one where there is 1000's of people and techno music.

DV ... I like to keep people guessing.    One day you show up dressed up business like, the next, show up with dyed hair and tattoos showing ... he he ... anything the resembles a good time you'll find us trying to attend!  Like is all about enjoying, so that's what we're attempting to do.  See and do as many different things as possible.  

We're looking at buying a Harley next year.  Then we can go on some of the bike runs.  Take different type vacations.  Go to some of the bike gatherings.  I'll fit right in with what a lady at my gym told a friend.  She says to him, '... he must be a biker, isn't he?'  He asked why and she said because he has all those tattoos and a bandana on!  I just laughed!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)

... when I dress rapper-like ... people then tend to expect me to belong to a gang and carry a ghetto box and shoot hoops.  Sometimes in the summer I will make myself look a fierce gangsta and then blare classical music from the car as I drive ... I get some funny looks.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

lol cool about the bike dude, I just hate techno music that's why I stay away from the raves. lol

But if ya like them then definately go have an awesome time.  

I'm with you on the keep em guessing to, ya never know what I'll show up wearing. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

your so awesome NT! 
A harley would be a lot of fun! We are buying a JetSki next summer.. (when we have a garage to put it in) sooo that will give us fun stuff to do!

That rave says really cool!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)

we thought about a jetski, but we would then have to buy a truck, a garage, and a house to attach and store the foresaid items!     I think I would rather have a jetski over a boat actually .. but that day is a little ways off.  

What kind of raves are there P?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

HUH??? I don't know anything about raves NT~!~

YES!!! We cannot wait to have our house so we can get a jetski!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)

_I believe you P_


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

huh????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 12, 2002)

Meals today:

M1: 1/2 cup of oatmeal (could not finish), 1 tbsp of pb, 4 eggwhites.

M2:  2 tbsp of pb (JUST A SNACK) I did have about 10 raisins too

M3:  7 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of rice, 1/2 c of charro beans, 1 LICK of queso..lol.. Just a taste.. damnit!! 

M4:  Protein drink (35g. of pro/ 2 carbs)

M5:  SHOULD Be Chicken only w/ tbsp of pb

I feel yucky today.. bad bad bad bad cramps!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

lol yeah right P. we all know your a raver at heart


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh lots to catch up on in your journal! I always come here to see what everyone's up to.... the happening journal! P, Hope your cramps feel better! Is it TOM? I see that you are pretty low on fiber too, where are your veggies, fruits? Maybe that's it?

Hey everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2002)

You wanna buy a Harley? Obnoxious, un-reliable...SLOW!
I'm still in the go-fast, sport bike phase...but I did, to my credit go to the custom bike shop next to the club I work at yesterday. Saw a nice street bike....for 26k....and no back seat? Damn, if I am paying that kind of $$ for a slow, show off, chrome every where kind of bike, you be damned sure it is going to have a seat for my girl! (if I had one....actually, I find it REAL easy to get passengers for my bike as is...!)


Geez, P! I cannot keep up w/ your journal! I go away for just twolve hours...and there a like a gazillion new posts! Lord help me after my three day weekends!


I do hear y'all about the food we eat, as compared to what everybody else around us eats! I pullout a protean shake, someone else pulls out pizza.....I was walking out the door to leave this morning, one of the day shift guys was walking in with his dozen KK doughnuts.....glad I was leaving...I am weak with those!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey P and everyone!
You sure know hoe to talk around here!  Over 2 pages on one day!  I  wish here was a little more action when I work as well.. But at least I have things to read.. lol
Your own office P, that???s great! Next week I???ll have my dad???s office, since he???ll be away all week.. Get to surf undisturbed! 
Friday at last! Feels so good.. I made this my cheat day instead of Saturday.. I???m going out to eat with some girlfriends tonight, and I can???t do that on a non-cheatday.. Haven???t cheated much yet.. Fridays are always ???McDonald???s day??? for my dad and his co-workers.. And I didn???t bring any food since I slept at Rob???s place.. But I think I???ll just get a sallad or something.. I don???t feel like eating burgers,.. Hate the smell at McDonald???s.. 

I???m glad Matt will have the weekend off so you can have fun together! My man is going to China..  So I won???t get much snuggling done.. I hate whenever he has those long flights.. My parents are going to Italy for a week as well on Sunday.. So I will be pretty alone next week.. Wich means lots of hours to myself.. Which means a lot of time at the gym.. And with my friends.. But I hate sleeping alone in our big house.. I always hear sounds.. At least I have my dog..

Hope you???ll have a wonderful Friday!! And a GREAT Weekend!!

Take care honey,
Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

damn! I just typed up a bunch of good advice! really, it WAS god! then that damned, you have to log in screen came up nd lost my friggin post! arrghhh!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

try it again:

Ever thought of buying a huge teddy bear, spraying your boy friend's cologne on it and sleeping with it while he is gone?

And.....
maybe have your girlfriends over this weekend for kind of a girl's night in?

keep you from being lonely in that big old house?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

Aww Burner! That is so sweet of you! I actually did the perfume on teddybear thingie for my boyfriend when I went to Rome.. And I brought a t-shirt with his smell to sleep in.. 
It???s only a week, so I don???t think I???ll be feeling terribly lonely.. I???m so used to him leaving now.. If it???s not China, it???s Morocco or someplace in Europe..

And I will go out to dinner with my friends tonight??? And meet some other on Saturday.. I actually like being by myself as well.. I???m quite a loner sometimes.. At least if I???m on ???home ground???.. In Italy I didn???t like the loner part too much..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm alot like you....think that has kind of hurt my dating life....

What does he do that takes him all over these exotic locales?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

Well.. Work.. of course.. He???s working on a mobile phone company and goes to different factories to stir things up.. He???s an engineer within mechanics and has worked himself up pretty high these last couple of years.. Remember, he is 9 years older than me..

Oops, I wonder what P thinks about us turning this place into a coffee shop..??  Sorry P.. 

B, what are you doing up at this time anyway? What time is it?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

Princess??? Her worried about people chatting it up in her journal? You are silly..

Have you seen how full tis particular journal gets inn one day?!?!?!!? The only thing she might get irked by is that she isn't here right now to contribute!
She'll be here in another 4 - 5 hours. Ha! I'll be sleeping!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

Yeah.. Silly me!  I know P is quite a babbler,.. And her journal is more active than the chat room!  She???s such a sweetie! 
4-5 hours.. I???ll probably be on my way home at that time..  I should start working nights! Lol more action here then!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

maybe, but I get you to myself more or less here!


What's with the gloves in your avatar? You box?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 13, 2002)

No.. I don???t box.. I do some kickboxing classes sometimes, but that???s about it.. It???s from a newspaper article about ME! Lol They did a little photoshoot and we needed to place my hands somewhere. So I reached for the gloves.. Is that you in your avvy?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2002)

yep, last October, I think. That was the day I got my scuba diving certification.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2002)

pppsttt, it's Friday *YEAH!*


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

gmorning P. TGIF


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

WOW Look at the action thats been going on in my journal!!!

I gotta go read all of it!

TGIF!!! YEAH!! AND PAYDAY!! Even Better!!!  
~~ Hi Burner, Nikegirl, Dvlmn and NT! 
WHATS UP???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

BURNER & NIKEGIRL!!! You two are too funny!!! You know I don't mind at all about peeps chatting in my journal!!  I love to hear about everyone!!  Burners right, I just wish I was in here last night to chat w/ you guys!! 
This journal is crazy huh!! Thanks for saying all the sweet stuff about me..you guys are great!

NG~ Have fun this week!!! Have fun tonight w/ the girls! Enjoy your cheatday! I am like you, a Loner... but I luv it!~ But your right.. I don't think I could be a loner in another country/city either! NO WAY!!  Have a great weekend hon!!! 
I don't know if Matt has to work this weekend yet or not! We won't know for another 4/5 hours!!
Take care Jen!!! 

HEYA BURNER~  I know, everytime you come in here.. Its like a soap opera!!!  I need to open up a Coffee shop like Leslie did!! But I love it ~ keep on chattin'! 

HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL WEEKEND!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

whatcha doin this weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

uMMM??? I don't know yet!! I will know in about an hour though!  
IT ALL depends on if Matt is working or not!!

Whatcha doing D???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

workin like always 

I just keep trying to remember this work will make moving easier so I don't have to stress about finding a job right away when I move. Just in case I don't have one lined up by then. 

But it really sucks. lol

Hope you and Matt get to do something fun.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

Man no kidding!! ("working like always") I don't know how you do it!!

But your right... Your making some great money right now!!! Just don't over do it hon!

THANKS~ You have a great weekend to!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

Todays meals!  9-13-02

Friday the 13th!! SPOOKY!

M1~  4 slices of turkeybreast, 4 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb

M2~  SNACK~ 1 tbsp of penut butter

M3~ Grilled chicken salad from chick fil a.. w/ a diet lemonade.( My fave)

M4~ Still full.. just had half a protein bar (lean body for her)

M5~ Going to dinner w/ brother/ and some friends: WILL HAVE a Grilled chicken salad 


Last night was my CARB UP MEAL! I had 3/4cup of oats, and 2 tbsp of pb!! J

I WAS STUFFED!

EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 13, 2002)

you too sweetie ... have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 13, 2002)

THANKS NT! Are u guys going to the Rave??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

sooo P. what are your plans for the weekend?  ahahahah are you gonna be "workin"? **efg**


----------



## Stacey (Sep 15, 2002)

LoL @Dvlmn!!

WELL~ This weekend has just been relaxing! Friday I had dinner w/ my brother and one of my girlfriends. Then we drank after at my moms house~ Hubby met us there. Saturday went shopping w/ Matt, and his mom and dad..then we all went to lunch.. saturday night went dancing w/ My hubby and friends (drank A LOT...) And that gets me to today..cheat day..well its been a cheat weekend..lol..not that bad really..i swear! Sitting here w/ a hangover..cleaned total apartment.. etc.. about to go to dinner w/ my husband! 

HOW Was your weekend Dvlmn?
Hopefully great..and u didn't overwork yourself! Ya Right huh!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey P!!!

Did that cold front come in with all the rain???

It was like 84 on the way home from church this morning.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 15, 2002)

HEYA B~ How are ya?

I don't know.. Its still yucky and raining off and on here!! But its not HOT outside..ya know!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey P!

Sounds like you had a great weekend! Went dancing w/ Matt! I wish Rob and I did that more often.. He has become such a non-party person..  

Cheat weekend? I cheated both on Firday and sunday ..  But clean on Saturday..

Have a great monday!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

That's cool NG... at least you had the clean day in between!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey P!!!

It was about 76 at 7:30... maybe it'll stay cool for awhile.

Wish I could get fade to country dance... he just likes alternative music


----------



## Jenny (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That's cool NG... at least you had the clean day in between!!!



Thanx Butterfly..


----------



## Stacey (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey Everyone! 9-16-02

I am at home today!
Well I did go to work but as soon as I got there I called my Gyno cause I had Horrible cramps alll weekend. Then they got super worse last night, and this morning I could barely walk. Went to the Dr...and They did an internal ultrasound. I have an ovarian Cyst a little bigger than an orange on the left side of my ovary..ouch. It fuquin hurts sooo bad ya'll. SOO he gave me some medice, I watched a video on laproscopy surgery... and went home. I am having an emergency surgery on Friday at 1pm.  But They will clean out my ovaries..and after that I should be all better! My Best friend has had this surgery 5 times! (but she has Endo also) anyway.. kinda nervous. But I am in a lot of pain..so I am ready to get this thing outta me!!!

Just had to update u guys.. I gotta go take some drugs and go take a nap. I will be at work tomorrow! 
Hope everyones okay!

(PSSST~ FG~ HOW ARE YA BABE?? I hope you feel much better now)!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 16, 2002)

OMIGOD!! Ouch. I hope you feel better soon! Its a good thing they found it so you can get rid of it! Rest up Princess!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey P.....OMG, I can't believe that.   It's a wonder you didn't see some pouchiness going on in your lower abdominal area.  Did you?

Anyway, I'm saying a prayer for you that everything will turn out okay.   You get some rest and take your meds and everything will be oky dokey.   

Will this clean you out completely?  Are they likely to come back?
Just checkin', I know how much you wanna have a baby too.

I'm doing great thanks for asking.   Everyday gets better!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey sweetie! I'm sorry to hear about this happening to you! I will keep you in my thoughts ok? Just take it easy and do not overdo it!

I think my best friend will have to have a similar surgery soon.

Take care girl and thanks for still checking up on me


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey P!
Damn, sorry to hear that you are not feeling good. Well, after Friday, you will start to feel much better!

You crack me up. You think this place is like a soap opera when I'm here??? Does this make me a drama king??? Only if I get to be the dark, handsome, mysterious stranger that all the women want and desire.....
 

I had my date lastnight. It went pretty good. I entertained bother her and the mutual friend..(innocently) had to throw that in there...I know who reads and posts in here!
Can't be doing too shabby when ya get two girls laughing...
than again, maybe it was at my clothes??

Who knows, she lives an hour away and with the days I work....will have to see...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2002)

Sorry to hear about that girl.  I had a laproscopy, too.  You'll be fine sweetie!  Just take advantage of the pain killers they give ya 

I'll be sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

OMG P!   I hope you'll feel better soon.. I don't really know what a laproscopy is (Yeah, I know, I'm just a dumb swedish chick..  Maj nejm iss Inga  ), bur it sounds bad!

Hope you feel better soon! You're in my thoughts..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

"Maj nejm iss Inga "
what does this mean?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

My name is Inga..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

oh..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 17, 2002)

Not very clever today, are we?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

it's 0400 in the AM! WHat do you wnat, miss thang?
Getting saucy now that your lunch time is close???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey everyone..thanks soo much for all your get well wishes and concerns! That makes me feel good!! Thanks a bunch!!
FG~ Hey hon! I am glad you are recovering great!!! Ya know how you asked if I felt poochy in my tummy! I did! I knew I was NOT gaining weight, And my lower stomach felt real puffy & bloated!
Yes, He will clean me out completely. If I do not have endo, the cysts should not come back! However, w/ my best friend, they always come back!! Who knows~! 
B~I didn't know you had this! When? Did yours come back?

Thanks Everyone else for all your prayers!! I am resting and doing lots of Yoga. I read in a brochure that my Mom in law gave me that Yoga is suppose to help a lot!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2002)

Our thoughts are with you P!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks NT!!! 
How are you?? Did you go to that Rave??


----------



## lina (Sep 17, 2002)

Feel better P! Glad they found what it was! Take care!!!!

Rest up and let your hubby take good care of you....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks A bunch Lina!! Unfortuanley My hubby has to work all day friday, saturday & Sunday.. nobody will work for him! Sooo My mom took off work, and  I am staying with her!  
Geeez...what would I do without her!! She had to take care of me for my boob job too!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Okay soooo heres how I ate yesterday (need to post so I know) 
9-16-02

Bfast was just: 4 eggwhites (felt B A D)
Then was at the doctor from 9:45am till 1pm~

Lunch was 1 cup of lettuce, 4 slices of turkey meat, (I GOT TO EAT LUNCH W/ My hubby at home) and had 1 piece of turkey jerky. And Half of Matts small brownie.. One bite!

Went and Dropped off prescription, and walked around the walgreens waiting for it....

5pm.. took a nap w/ my puppy
7pm.. smart ones frozen dinner chicken meal (210 calories, 2.5 fat, and 34carbs, 15 protein)10 saltfree peanuts

**** I KNOW TODAY WAS NOT A GOOD EATING DAY~*** 
1 chocolate chip cookie.. 
slept more, watched a movie
Thats all I ate! I actually didn't want to eat at all..but I know I needed to!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Tuesday, Sept. 17th

4 Advil, 1 multi, 1 vit. C

MEAL ONE: 4 eggwhites, 3 slices of turkey
Meal Two:  1 tbsp of pb 
Meal Three: 2 cups of lettuce, 3 bitesize carrots, 3 slices of turkey, 1/2 cup of green beans, 5 slices of cucumber, 1 cup of green peppers... (all mixed together w/ some fatfree honeymustard)
2 bites of animal crackers 
1/2 cup of black bean soup...
CAN U TELL I WAS HUNGRY??

Meal 4: sugarfreee (made w/ Splenda) yogurt

GOT CRAMPS~ now~
Will take a LONG nap when I get home,
then going to a yoga class, and walking on the treadmill (while bro runs)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey sweetie ... 

the rave is this weekend ... but we heard it might be outside - not good. It's starting to get cool in the evenings, and since we don't get started till around 11pm, not sure what we'll do.  Maybe we better dig up our parkas, hats and mits.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey NT~ OOPS I thought it was last saturday night! Oh wow..its starting to get cool There at night.. lucky duck!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 17, 2002)

hiya P.  sorry to hear about the hurtin, I hope everything goes smooth.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

Thank you D! I just took some advil.. cramping kinda bad right now, But I only have 2 1/2 hours till my nap! I am getting nervous about the surgery..even though my best friend has had it..and I have been there by her side throughout it all..I never thought that I WOULD have to have it!!! Ya Know?!! I just had being Cut open! They better keep that Knife away from my chest..lol!
How are you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm amazed about how big it got without you noticing. I've heard about that kinda stuff quite a few times, but never known anybody who it happened to.   But at least they figured out what it was right away and are goign to fix it quick.

I'm here, finally get an evening off. But having probs at work and might just tell them were they can shove everything.  Every day it keeps getting worse. Today it's all because our absent minded moronic owner lost a router and now thinks everybody is stealing from him.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

D~ Well I was always wondering why I felt soo bloated some days..and somedays my tummy was flat as a board..really strange..
Guess thats why. I am use to cramps...sooo thats why I never went before Yesterday to the Dr... thank god they got bad so I knew to go! ya know! I am glad I will be crampfree after Friday

WOW Lots of stuff going on at your job.. I would say SCREW them if I were you.. bosses like that are not good to work for! my 2 cents!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 17, 2002)

well I'm using the fact they owe me money to leverage a way outa there.  If they don't pay me on friday, I'm not coming back until they have a check for me. 

hard part though is that means I have to cough up the cash out of what I've saved to pay rent for oct.  But at the same time other than the evening job it would kinda be like being on vacation for that month.  I could just sent out resume's and hit the gym and go to that night job in the evenings.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> well I'm using the fact they owe me money to leverage a way outa there.  If they don't pay me on friday, I'm not coming back until they have a check for me.
> 
> hard part though is that means I have to cough up the cash out of what I've saved to pay rent for oct.  But at the same time other than the evening job it would kinda be like being on vacation for that month.  I could just sent out resume's and hit the gym and go to that night job in the evenings.



Man honey!! HELL I would not come back either if they do not pay you on Friday..now thats serious BS!!!!!

Ya know..you may just NEED this rest!! (if you can afford it)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 17, 2002)

just took out my belly button ring!!! 
They were going to take it out on friday...but I don't want the Dr.'s to lose it!

Geezzz.. is it 5 yet???
in one hour and 30 minutes I will be SLEEPING!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey P!
feeling any better?
Great that your mom is close and is helping you! Just a ouple more days and this will be done with.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 17, 2002)

Hi P! I am here, can you believe it? I am sorry to hear that you are having surgery, but it sounds like you trust your doc and that this is the best thing for you. I suggest you take advantage of the power of the web, and find some websites on your condition and the procedure. I'd bet there are message boards just like this, but people are talking about that. 

Take care! And I hope you get some good rest!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

Morning Princess!
Feeling any better?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey P! 
I'm so sorry you're hurting..  Wish I could help you.. 
Take care now honey! And don't worry about those cookies, animal crackers and brownies.. You'll be a 100% after friday again! 

Take care honey! I'm thinking of you!
Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2002)

ng-
you following me?
cool!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey burner! Good Morning to you to sweetie! I am feeling okay today.. a little cramping.. but whats new..lol! Your right..a couple more days and I will be much better (well after I recover.. So I should be 100% better by next Tuesday  )  Your right, I am so lucky to have my mom right down the road from me, and to have her available all the time for me!! 
THANK You for  your concerns!! Means a bunch!

Miss Ledix.. WOW your in my journal.. (kidding girl ) I was trying to find websites yesterday and I had no luck! Got any recomendations for me?  I guess I know a lot about the surgery since my Best Friend has had it 4 times.. shes helping me cope a bunch! I think I am going to get  a lot of rest this weekend!!! Thanks girl!

JEN~ Hey girlie!!! I did much better yesterday with the sweets!! LoL! Its really no excuse for me to be eating bad.. ~ ya know!! But at least I am not going hungry..thats for sure..lol!!! Thanks for saying your thinking of me!!  Your such a sweetie!! Hows this week going without your parents at home?? You okay?? Take care to sweets!


----------



## Fade (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ng-
> you following me?
> cool!


I'm following you.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

Your crazy Fade!!
How are you today?
Sooo your going to be our photographer at the contest??


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi P......sorry to hear this has come back...though not surprised 

That is exactly what my wife had three or four months ago....only she was done on the day of the original pain............she was out of hospital in 4days ( recommended time was 7 ) and back at the gym in about three weeks from memory.............not problems since ( touch wood  ) and almost no scaring at all.

I`m sure you be fine 

PS....thanks to that special person for the heads up 



> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I watched a video on laproscopy surgery... and went home. I am having an emergency surgery on Friday at 1pm.  But They will clean out my ovaries..and after that I should be all better!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Kuso!!!! How are you?

Thank u so much for reminding me that your wife went through this, and is Perfect now. Really..no scarring!! Thats good to hear. My friend has no scars to! Your wife had to stay in the hospital?? I will be going home (to moms) 2-4 hours after surgery! (hopefully- my friend did have to stay the night one time).
Soo she was in the gym 3 weeks later!! I was hoping I wouldn't have to stay out that long. But I do want to heal properly..so I will totally listen to the Dr.!

OH~ What did u mean by this: "PS....thanks to that special personf for the heads up"  ????????


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Kuso!!!! How are you?
> 
> Thank u so much for reminding me that your wife went through this, and is Perfect now. Really..no scarring!! Thats good to hear. My friend has no scars to! Your wife had to stay in the hospital?? I will be going home (to moms) 2-4 hours after surgery! (hopefully- my friend did have to stay the night one time).
> ...



I`m great P...just a little busy.

I think maybe to reason she had to stay was that the growth actually ruptured in her case, so I guess they were being careful of infection etc........2-4 hours sounds quick though.....maybe it wasn`t the same as you are having.....she had three 1cm cuts in a triangle pattern that are virtually gone now....She had a bit of trouble getting around for the first day, but yours sounds like it may be easier....maybe because nothing has ruptured.

The ps? I was given a heads up about you..............hadn`t popped in in awhile, but was glad to let you know I`d be thinking of you before you go in.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

awwwwwwwwwww well thanks then for the "PS" your such a sweetie!! 
Hmmm? Maybe mine is a little differnt than your wife! I know I will be in pain all weekend, and basically in bed/ or on a couch~ I had to take monday off from work also!
I have heard it hurt likes HELL when it ruptures. Like 10 times worse than my pain right now!! OUCHIE


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey P!  How are things today?  How are you feeling?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi P! I'm the special person kuso refers to!  If you want to email me or PM me the exact name of the procedure and the exact name of the condition I'm sure I could find some sites for you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey MissL, for your witty song lyrics -- you should put a line from that song "(It's been) one week"  By the Bare Naked Ladies.
You know, that song that says "it's been one week since you looked at me, rolled your eyes......" I don't know the rest.   I don't think anyone does....LOL
It is also used in that car commercial where everyone is driving around and singing that song.

Now, what is it that you do again?   Professionally, I mean.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 18, 2002)

FG, why should that song be my song? And I'll email you here in a sec...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2002)

I just think it is a funny, witty song.  

And hey, you've been looking for a while so I thought I'd help you out!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 18, 2002)

Whitty song lyrics?  hmmmm might have to think on this one for a while for Miss L. 

P. ya have to stop concentrating on how long you'll be out of the gym, just be happy that you won't be hurting anymore. The rest will all come together for ya. 

And once you are back to the gym you'll be feelin better than ever.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

HEY PEOPLE! I just got back from the hospital. They had to do all my bloodwork today, and I had to fill out all the insurance papers! FUN!

Dvlmn~ Your right..I need to stop worrying about when I can workout again! THANKS for reminding me of that!! & Your right, after the surgery I will be able to get through a cardio workout, and my leg workouts without cramping up! 

Miss Ledix.. I am having a laporoscopy, I have an ovarian cyst on one side of my ovaries, and small poly Something cysts on the other side!
They just told me they may have to take out one of my ovaries. 

Oh and Fitgirl~ I think thats the perfect song for Miss Ledix to use!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

hi Nt.. I am cramping right now, but about to take my advil~ and I will be cool in a few minutes! Thanks for asking! 
This all just came up so fast for me (having surgery) I am sooo not mentally prepared for it! I had a lot of things planned for the weekend! My father in laws suprise Bday party..and I had a wedding to go to! Oh Well.. SHIT HAPPENS HUH!! LoL!!

NT~ How are u doing?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey girl!

Do you like No Doubt???  Garbage???

They are coiming in concert Nov.1


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

I love No Doubt!!! COOOOOL!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 18, 2002)

P....They can sometimes only remove a part of the ovary, not the entire thing....I know of three ladies all that just had a partial removal


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 18, 2002)

P, do you know if they are going to blast off the cycts, cut them off, freeze them off......what?
I was just wondering because before I had my first child, I had some ovarian cycts and they were dissolved with medication.
Just asking....I'm ignorant when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 18, 2002)

I THINK that they are cutting them off because he said he was sending the Big one to the lab to see if its cancer??

Kuso..HEY HON~ my bad~ I meant partial!  THANKS

OKAY I am going home, bad cramps! 
Everyone have a great night!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 18, 2002)

have a good night P.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 18, 2002)

Sending happy... no pain... vibes your way...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 18, 2002)

P, here are some links for you:


One woman's story, and information on surgery prep:
http://www.magma.ca/~bkssmith/endo

A webring:
http://www.ringsurf.com/netring?ring=endometriosis;action=list

General information from Yahoo! health:
http://health.yahoo.com/health/dc/003918/0.html

More info:
http://www.bidmc.harvard.edu/health_information/fact_sheets/topic_display.asp?topic=MC0361

This one has an obvious http:
http://www.laparoscopy.com/

Support groups:
http://www.endo-online.org/tempstates/tx.htm

I'm sure you can find more. Good luck honey!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey P!

Tomorrow is the day! Hope you're not feeling too nervous (though I know you are..  )! The thing will be over before you know it!
And how sweet of Miss L to help you with links and stuff! Should make you feel safer! 

Take care of yourself sweety! I hope everything goes beyond well!
JEN


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

ahhh thanks B for the good vibes!!!  

Miss Ledix! ~ WOW girl~ Thank you so much for doing that for me, I am about to check them all out!! Your sooo sweet!

Jen~ Hey hon~ Thanks so much for the wishes! Yes, I am very nervous, but also glad that I will be better after all this!! 

I know I obviously won't be online tomorrow.. but on saturday I should be able to move around a tad..so I will let you guys know how everything went! Thank you everyone for caring so much about me. That means the WORLD to me!!!!
HUGS~~~ 
Stacey


----------



## craig777 (Sep 19, 2002)

Princess,

Sorry haven't been in here in a little bit, I am so sorry to hear about what you are having to endure. I will be praying for you, and that everything will come out wonderfully. I agree do not worry about working out, get well first. With the stress your body is going through right now working out is the last thing you need to do.


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> P, here are some links for you:
> 
> 
> ...



God damned Miss P....next time I`m looking for porn I`ll get you to do a search for me 

P....it`ll be over in no time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

P -- how are you feeling today love?
I'm thinking about you and wanted to say I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Kuso Your C~R~A~Z~Y!!

Hey FG! I feel okay today really..kinda weird!!  Just super sore from my leg workout on Tuesday..They hurt SOOOO BAD!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks for thinking of me sweetie!!!  
How are u today?


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks babe 

How are you feeling today?

And hiya to FitBabe too


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

I feel okay today..thanks Kuso!
How are you today??


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Not too shabby thanks 

You are going in tomorrow right?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

YEP Tomorrow is the big day!!  
My surgery is at 1pm.. but I have to be there at 11:30. The hubby is driving me there, and My mom and My best friends (who has had the surgery 4 times) are following us there!  

FUN FUN FUN!~


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, if I`m not back online before then, know that I`m thinking of you!

Good luck....I`m sure it`ll be over with before you even know it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

hiya Kuso.....long time no type !!

Feeling pretty good here today except I'm just so dang tired.

P -- don't worry about tomorrow, as soon as they put you under........you won't know about it!!   

And then you'll come out of it and you'll get a nice shot of Morphine ----- oh, wait a minute -- that was me....LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you so much kuso!! Your so sweet!!
I hope it will be over fast..and afterwards I will have some good drugs anyway!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey wait a minute I was starting to like that Morphine part!! I know I am getting some kind of good stuff..  I just hate pain, and hate knives, and hate knowing that strangers are going to be looking at my naked body! yikes! Hope they like my tan.. I put a great self tanner on tuesday night! lol!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 19, 2002)

FB....just saw you journal....Hope it all works out!!!!!!!!!!

And P....just don`t enjoy those drugs TOO much........if you are having trouble controling yourself....send em to me  j/k


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

hahahaha U WISH Kuso!!! I think I will be just fine w/ my drugs..lol


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Okay in 24 hours, my surgery should be done!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 19, 2002)

Yeah, you tend to lose all humility when you're naked and vulnerable in the hospital.....the best (or maybe worst) part about it is -- as soon as they put you under, you never know what they do to you, or say to you, or about you.

But we all take the little precautions don't we girls?  I shaved the night before my surgery....


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Todays meals (drumroll please)
9-19-02

M1: 3/4 a whole wheat bagel (SHHHHH) and 4 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb. (Totally full)

M2: 6 oz of grilled chicken, 2 cups of lettuce, bite of a tomato, lots and lots of water, and 1 tsp of pb, and one reces peices. *craved it, and a had A loan officer go get me a bottle of propel lemon and a pack of reces peices.. He lookes at me and goes "man, you are nervous huh".. soo I gave him the other circle! Don't feel so bad now, and OH  MI GOD.. those things are YUMMMMY!!!!! I think its been like 2 years too long since I have had one. .. kay.. back to reality

M3: EAS pro shake

WORKOUT GOES HERE! (My last night to)
then I am making green beans, and chicken for dinner!

sooo I kinda sucked today..oh well!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Fitgirl your sooo right!!!!
I know I will shave in the morning... but I always do. And I will paint my toes tonight! 
They better not talk shit about me.. I am gonna be the cleanest girl there! lol

HEY~ Hows your hubby?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 19, 2002)

hiya P.  Good luck with everything, we'll all be thinking about ya.


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

Feel better P, thinking bout you tomorrow!

Don't worry I'm sure you are in good care with your doctor, hospital and your hubby!

Take care!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 19, 2002)

Good luck Princess


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you Dvlmn and Lina and everyone else soo much!!!! I won't be at work on monday eitehr!! Woo Hoooo!

anyway..thank you !!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks Leslie!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 19, 2002)

P, good luck tomorrow! I hope you had the chance to check out some of those links and learn some more about the procedure. I was put to sleep back in November for my colonscopy and it was a great time afterwards, totally feeling no pain! I don't know what sort of anesthesia you will be given, but I know you will be fine. They would never start unless you were complete under, you know? 

You will be fine! And we will all be thinking of you!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you Miss Ledix.. I am going to look at those sites more tonight, but I did look through 2 of them today!! They did help me a lot! Thanks sooo much for giving them to me!! 
I will be totally Out during the hole thing.. I will be seeing double ..lol!!

Thanks sooo much honey!!

Bye guys.. thanks everybody for caring so much about me!! Luv all of you!!!

I will sign on saturday and let ya'll know how it went!!
KISSES & HUGS~~~

Stacey


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 20, 2002)

P -- I know you're not reading right now, but I wanted to get on and tell you that I'm thinking about you today.    

Hopefully we'll here from you on Sunday or Monday.

Matt is going to be home this weekend right?  I couldn't remember.   Glad your mom is going to be there though.
XOXOXO
Fitgirl


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

Get Well Soon Princess!


----------



## lina (Sep 20, 2002)

hey cool! that turned out pretty nice!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

Sending happy, healing, thoughts you're way, sweetie!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey P!
How'd it go? All is well?
Was thinking about ya....loks liek you were in yer god mood beforejand:
"yikes! Hope they like my tan.. "

That's funny! Keep up the smiles and laughter, and you'll be back on track and good to go before you know it!
be good!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 21, 2002)

Good morning to P-Diddy! As you can see, we are all very concerned about you! Hope it all went well!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi everyone! I am here. It sometimes feels better to sit up then be layed out on the couch, ya know!!

First, THANK YOU LINA For the beautiful flowers ..thats cool..how did you do that!! 
Fitgirl..no Matts at work today. He just left though (at 11). He was with me till 1:15 at the surgery place yesterday, then he had to go to work (they are soooo strict at his work) soo Right when he left I was about to go into surgery! and He came here after work last night and spent the night w/ me at my moms.   My mom is a better nurse than him though..lol!! 

Thank you Butterfly, Burner, and Miss ledix for your get well wishes!!

Okay so heres how it went.. They started the damn IV at 12:30 (that needele hurt bad) then, my Mom, best friend April, and Matt were all with me in the pre surgery room! Then I went into surgery at 1:30--- and it took till 2:45.. the dr. came out and told April and my mom that he saved my ovaries, and took out the Big Cysts, and other tiny ones also (by Laser), and I have 3 cuts on my tummy. One is like right by my belly button and the other two or down below about 4 inches down from my belly button. They all hurt bad. Today it feels like I am having horrible horrible cramps..and I look pregnant from the gas they put in me! They said My neck and shoulders will hurt from the gas..they didn't lie!!

Anyway! They did a biopsy on me to see if I have endo. He thought one spot looked like it! (oohhh cool..mom just walked in the room with my drugs and crackers~! )

okay.. Oh and I was cracking the nurses up when I was on the surgery table, right after they gave me ansteisia (however u spell it-- I of all peeps should know..my granny is an Anestesiologist..lol) .. anyway.. I was telling them to watch my boobs, I have implants, and don't put a knife to rest there or anything..lol!! Then I was out cold!! 

Talk to you guys later, I am hurting bad right now~!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

This sucks~ ITS SOOO Pretty outside, and the weather feels awesome, But I got be in here. Couldn't have rained all weekend.lol!!!

Hope everyones having a great weekend!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2002)

P~ I hope you feel better soon I missed ya
Don't feel bad, my mom is a better nurse then my BF too! LOL


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks Leslie!! I wish I could stay here till Monday night..lol!! But I may go back to my apartment tonight! darn!!!  Have a good day!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Sep 21, 2002)

Stace I'm so glad you are okay! My best friend will be scheduled in the next month for the same procedure. She had a child and hasnt been able to get preggers since (Alyssa is almost 3 now) and they think this is exactly why. I appreciate you sharing your experience...I am too far away to be there for her so knowing what she will go through is helpful!

Damn I cant wait to move back home!

Take care sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey Hammer! Thanks girl! I am glad to help you learn more about your BF surgery..just ask me questions if you ever have any! 

I am hurting soo bad right now! This sucks! The pain killers my dr. gave me are NOT WORKING!!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi P! I'm glad you are being taken care of by the mom and family. If the pills are really not working, you should call the docs office and have him paged or whatever contact number you were given. Okay? You should not be in pain at all! Hugs to you!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hiya P. I"m glad everything went great. You'll be feeling better in no time. 

and hey girls are always better nurses, we suck at trying to take care of sick people lol

Hope you feel better and the pain goes away quick.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey good looking!
Glad all went well! Your ovaries are still good to go! You can still be a mommy!
Wahoo! 
Don't be silly. You lie in Texas...there will be many, many wonderful weekends you can go out and play in.


That would have been funny to hear you telling them about keeping knives away fom your boobs!
I had my tonsils out a long time ago, right before I went under, my anesthesiologist had a nice car (Ford Pantera) and I guess I was trying to barter him my Firebird for it.....guess it didn't work...


Be good and enjoy your meds!


----------



## lina (Sep 21, 2002)

Glad you are feeling better!

Saw you online earlier but didn't get a chance to write!

LoL on your balloons! 

You are lucky to have your great mom close to you!!  She must be a great mom!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Glad to hear you are doing ok girl!

Hope you called the doc like MissL said and got better pain pills.

Don't worry about those incision scars either... I can't even see mine anymore 

Take care!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi Butterfly, thats good to hear that you can not see your scars anymore. My best friends can't see hers either! I did get some better pain medicine.. I will try it tomorrow. Right now I just took this codine stuff w/ pain killers..its suppose to make me sleep..hope it works!!

Lina~ Your right, my mom is a very special lady to me! She just gave me my meds..and I told her to go to sleep...Matt just went home w/ our puppy. I could'nt go home yet. I feel bad..but we are on the 2nd floor and I don't want to walk up that, and I do not want to sleep in my waterbed yet. That takes a lot of strength to get in & out of those. Sooo I am here at the R&R (as mom calls it) for one more night! (pssst..its great here..I even got chick fil a for dinner! ..that was my first meal in a long time!)


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Thank you Miss Ledix, Dvlmn, and burner for checking on me..you guys are great!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

hey you!
chik filet? Good stuff...somebody luvs you.......


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey Burner!! How are you? I know I love chick fil a ..but hardly ever eat it! I even had some waffle fries!! Yummmmmmy 
Monday I will start eating more healthy. I haven't ate much today..until 8pm and that was a grilled chicken sandwhich from there ( I could not finish it) and some waffle fries..My mom made me jello to!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

what flavor jello?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Strawberry!! My favorite!! 

Can u take too much codine?? I am about to fall asleep on the computer?!! LoL!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

mine too!

yeah...they aren't tic tacs!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Really..u love the strawberry too..cool! My mom even poured the jello in these fancy desert dishes. Shes goofy!  

Hmmm~ Well I had 2 big spoonfuls..I am about to pass out..so I may just chat w/ ya later! Hey when do u start days again?? I miss chattin' with u!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Goodnight!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

end of this month.
the 30th or 31st. It's a monday.

We have a refrigerator in our break room. Someone left their strawberry jello in there for a couple weeks. I figured they lost their rights to it due to statue of limitations...so I took it..and it was good!
I'm also getting a nice collection of tupper ware and glass ware containers. I do wait for about a month before taking htem. So...some of them have lab experiments in them when I remove them...nothing a good washing a nd soaking in bleach can't fix!

If this is it for you, have a great sleep, and if on tomorrow night, talk at you then!
mike


----------



## Stacey (Sep 21, 2002)

Oh lordy!! I hope you are scrubbing that tupperware good!! Your a nut! 
Oh cool sooo We can chat more in like 2 wks! Are you glad your starting days again?? Some peeps like working nights!

Okay I am signing off now, so goodnight for real.. I can't keep my eyes open!! Later..have a great sunday sweetie!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2002)

you too!
I like the nights, as I will lost about 50 - 60 bucks a pay check due to shift differential....

I do like days more though, as I can do more things with friend who work normal hours..

Good night!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 21, 2002)

Sweet Dreams P... I know you'll have 'em esp. on that codine... hehehe


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey Burner~ That sucks about the money you will lose, but at least you will get to see and talk to your friends more!! You will be normal again!!  

B~ I don't know what my problem is..I was up all night last night! Can't sleep! Tonight I am going home to my bed though..maybe that will work!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2002)

"I was up all night last night! Can't sleep"
**man, I HATE that! Especially when you need to sleep! Like, if you have something important early that next morning...
Being in your own bed probably will help!


Yep, will get to be online when most all will be as well! I will not be quite the 'post whore' I have been as of late. Not that is a bad thing...I might even get some things done...


Feeling better today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm such a snot.....I feel so bad for not at least getting on here once to say that I'm glad everything went well!!!

I played nurse all weekend myself.   Hubby still isn't feeling any better so I'm taking him to see his ENT this morning.  But I won't go into all of this in your journal sweetie.

Glad you are okay, I'm happy to know that you are being taken care of by so many people.
XOXO
FG


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey P! 
I'm SO glad everything went well!!  And I'm really sorry I didn't get online here earlier to check on you..  sowwy honey! 

I don't have much time.. Will check back in later!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2002)

So quiet around here without you 

Are you taking vicodin?  I know it's kept me up at night before.  Maybe you could ask for something not so strong with something to help you sleep... like ambien.

Check on you later...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2002)

Hey girls..and burner! (lol)
Thanks for popping in! Things are quiet here today! I am at home today..but I will be back at work..yuck..tomorrow! I feel a little better today..I am able to wash clothes,etc.. w/o getting to tired. And I drove my car for the first time today!  
Thanks for checking in on me!

B~ I forgot what I am taking..but its not Vicodin! I slept good last night..thanks to Tylenol Pm


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2002)

FG~ Sorry about your hubby! Is he going to be okay hon? I hope so!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 23, 2002)

Going to see the ENT on Thursday, but the dizzyness still hasn't gone away.   I am so frustrated at the doctors right now.   They don't want to call him in anything else to the pharmacy without seeing him again and they just saw him on Thursday morning.   
I sort of understand because they need to do more testing (so they say) but I just want him to feel better, ya know??

Anyway, I won't cry in your diary -- I'm just ready for my husband to be better!   Need-less-to-say, my party is Saturday and we're probably going to have to cancel it if he isn't feeling better.

Glad you're feeling better baby.  Should you really be driving?
Just be careful, kay?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2002)

I hope he gets better before your party girl! I bet you are getting frustrated with the Doctors right now..they can be really annoying! I wonder why hes still dizzy? SOoo What does he have to do now? More tests?
Sorry girl!!

I don't know if I should be driving or not! I was feeling really weird behind the wheel today..it wasn't far though to moms~ And walgreens for more pain pills!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 23, 2002)

hey there ... how is the Princess of IM feeling?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

Heya Nt! I feel okay today-kinda. just feels like I did 15,000 crunches! I don't know how long I will last at work..but I am trying for 3pm! 
How are You?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2002)

It's nice to hear that you're feeling a bit better anyways!!
things are great here.  The Rave was excellent!  Although we only managed to put up with the rain for 4 hours ... then it got cold.  But until it started to pour, we had a great time.  We set up our blanket by the bonfire which was right in the middle of everything, so it was a perfect spot.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

oh thats right you had that Rave this past weekend!! Sounds like it was fun! That sucks it rained though! Sooo the bands were pretty cool!?! Glad you had a great time hon!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2002)

it wasn't very well organized, so the dj tents that were supposed to be setup upon our arrival, weren't.  But like I've said, we made plans to have a great time, with or without djs and we did.  By 11 they had the main soundsystem going.  But only for a half hour when the rain started to come down a bit harder.  

There is another one mid October that is supposed to be inside that we might try and hit.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

oh lordy!! 
Well..hopefully the one in October will be much better


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Glad to hear got finally got some sleep girlie!!!

Back to work already?!?!  Just take it easy!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 24, 2002)

yeah ... B said.  TAKE IT EASY!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Ann! I slept good last night too. I think the tylenol pm is helping a lot!! 

I know, I came back kinda early..but I am being very careful! Lots of computer work to do now, this morning I was at the damn copier forever! I already told them I am leaving around 2:30!  sooo I can rest! How are you today??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm doing good today!  It's soooo nice out today, uh?  I was thinking of going for a bike ride tonight.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

I know girl..its Beautiful outside!!! A bike ride would be a lot of fun in this weather!! Or rollerblading to!! I love the fall season!  I wish I could go play outside!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe you could sit out by the pool and read magazine or book.  Then you'd at least get to be outside.

You ready for Isidore?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

thats a great idea Butterfly..I may do that when I get home.. although my bed is looking pretty good right now.. It might win!  

Do you think Isidore is coming our way?? I think it may be going more to Louisiana!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, the eye will probably fall close to New Orleans

That means we'll be getting all that rain on the West side of it and depending how much it grows as it travels across the Gulf will determine how much rain and wind we'll get.  

I'm sure I'll get more down here then you will though... 60 miles can make a big difference... so don't worry!  Just rest!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey girlie!! Thats what we were thinking...around New Orleans.  Watch.. right when I am better..it will be all rainy..lol! 
Your right.. you guys might get a lot more rain from it! Sucks girl!! I like hurricanes for some reason!!! But I DO NOT like how they mess up stuff, ya know! 

But I want the power to go out, and Matt and I can sit at home with candles!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

You two can have your own hurricane party!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 24, 2002)

Hello P!

Hope you are feeling better!

Don't work too hard!  I can tell you are a person that likes to keep busy..but take it easy girl!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2002)

Butterfly~ Thats what I was thinking..lol!! 

Hey Lina! Thank you hon. I am cramping up kinda bad now.. I have been walking around WAY too much! I am leaving in 40 minutes! I do like to stay busy..your right. But I can feel the pain now, sooo I will be definatly resting the rest of the night 

How have you been Lina??


----------



## butterfly (Sep 24, 2002)

It's time to go home honey!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 24, 2002)

Have a good night P. and hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi P, when is your follow up appointment? How long are you supposed to be crampy and uncomfortable? I hope you feel lots better soon! That's cool that your employer is being flexible with your hours during your recovery.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey P.. Sounds like you're being a bit TOO active! Slow down girl! Listen to your doctors.. 

Take care of yourself.. And make sure Matt treats you like a real princess!  Which I'm sure he is!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey Butterfly, Miss Ledix, Dvlmn, Nikegirl, & FG! 
Thanks for thinking about me yesterday. I did go home at 2:30 yesterday..and just Layed on the couch watching tv ALL day! 

Miss L~ I will probably be a little crampy for another 2 days..but by the weekend..I should be feeling Lots better!  I go to my dr. next wednesday for my follow up! Till then I am suppose to just relax to he says I could do things! 

NG! Matt is definalty treating me like a Real princess!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2002)

He better be treating you good.......don't make me hurt him when I'm there in November!!!!   

Oh I think my birthday party is back on.   Woo Hoo.   I'm really anxious to see what my hubby gives me.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

hahaaha.. ya you could kick his but!! LoL!!

Oh cool .. so you are having it this weekend! Thats good! What do u WANT him to give you for your bday??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> He better be treating you good.......don't make me hurt him when I'm there in November!!!!




That would be funny if he got his @ss kicked by an imaginary person....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> Oh cool .. so you are having it this weekend! Thats good! What do u WANT him to give you for your bday??




I don't know.   He knows that I've been looking for a new bag, so maybe he's looking for one for me.   Or maybe he'll just give me money and I'll go buy it.   I don't really care.   I told him not to get me anything.  I told him that I was paid up until the year 2004.   He did pay for the surgery!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> That would be funny if he got his @ss kicked by an imaginary person....



LMAO!!! No kidding girlie!!!  

OH thats great he paid for the surgery!! I know how you feel about telling him not to get u anything!
ooooh  a new purse?? That would be nice. I am looking for another one! But I just haven't found it yet!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

AWWWW Finally back on track w/ meals.. (haven't been hungry lately)

September 25, 2002

1. 8:00 AM   35 grams of protein powder mixed w/ water, 5 frozen strawberries.
2. 11:00 AM  Eas protein shake (15pro., 2 carbs, 110 calories)
3. 2:00 PM   6 oz. of chicken fajita meat, with salsa, 1/2 cup of brown rice, 1 tbsp of pb.
4. Will be -   5:00pm  4 eggwhites, 1 cup of green beans, tsp of pb- IN MY CAR~on the way to mamas~  I am goooood! 
5. Will be-    9:00 pm 6 oz. of chicken 

Okay.. and 1 jollyrancher.. and 2 chocolate lifesaver creme saver thing..yum!


----------



## lina (Sep 25, 2002)

Hi P!

Your meals lookin' awesome you dedicated gorgeous gal!

Feeling better?

I'm looking for a purse too, more like a big bag to hold all my kids' stuff and my own stuff...  I need space for my wipes, kids art supplies in case we go to a restaurant, my water bottle, my pocket book, and a snack or two!!! Might as well bring my whole house! LOL!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 25, 2002)

I hear y'all on needing a whole big bag.   I carry a little Dooney right now and I have got to have something BIGGER.  

A couple of weeks ago I was flipping through a magazine and saw a really nice bag that I really, really, really liked --- so I went to the web site and found the purse that I liked....................

It was $5,200.00    My husband nearly had a cow!!  So, I'm reduced to continue my search.  I did find a really, really nice Louis Vuitton on a web site.   I think it actually came from The Galleria in Houston, P!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 25, 2002)

GEEEEEEEZ!!! $5,200!!! Matt would have a heartattack!!! I LUV Louis Vuittons!!! I want at least one someday!! They are awesome! My cousin has a ton.. she needs to share 

Ya girl.. Neiman Marcus has a big selection of Louies! 
I need a big bag too.. I carry way too much..but I need everything! cell phone, wallet, perfume, lotion, lipstick, lip glosses, PAINKILLERS RIGHT NOW (lol), I can't put my water bottle in it..always carry that thing!


Thank you Lina for saying my meals look great! Ya know..somedays I do perfect, and others I suck! But I try! 
I feel okay right now.. only cause of the painkillers!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I think it actually came from The Galleria in Houston, P!!!


There's always a markup on everything in the Galleria!!!

I used to work at the Gap at another mall in Houston and once I had to pick up something from the Galleria store and was shocked... everything was at least $20 more!!!

It's a nice place to visit... but I wouldn't shop there


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2002)

"$5,200!!! "

***holy crap! You cna go to a Wilson's leather shop or something and get a nice BACK PACK.....for 100.00????


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey B~ They do jack up the prices at the galleria! I just love to walk around in it-- good exercise! 

Hi Burner...how are U?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "$5,200!!! "
> 
> ***holy crap! You cna go to a Wilson's leather shop or something and get a nice BACK PACK.....for 100.00????



 ... that's about $8000 CAD ... holy double crap!    That's a lot of money for any type of clothing.  I only own a $100 pair of basketball shoes from about 5 years ago.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2002)

Morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

HEY NT!!!!
That is a lot of money huh! LoL!!

How are ya babe?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 26, 2002)

yeah, it's a lot of money......no wonder I didn't get it!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

No kidding girl!

I usually spend between 50 and $100 on a purse...only because I get sick of them fast... I always want whats "In"!!!
One time I did buy a purse that cost $400 ..but that was when I in high school...and just had to be cool! LoL!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

September 26, 2002

MEALS For today:

1. half a ww bagel ( I KNOW), 1 tbsp of pb, 4 eggwhites

2. 1/2 cup of oats, (mixed w/ water and splenda), & 2 cartons of eggwhites. (24 protein)

3.  Pure Protein Bar (180 cal, 4fat, 21p, 6carbs, 1.5sugar)

4.  6 oz. of ground turkey meat, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

5. EAS shake (15p,2c,4f,110c) 

~ Brought a box of raisins to work too.. just kinda snacking on them every once in awhile (a VERY tiny box)

FRIENDS IS COMING ON TONIGHT!!!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm great!  and you, are you feeling ANY relieve yet?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

glad your great hon!
Ya, I am feeling a little Better, thank you!!!! ~ Still on my painkillers when needed!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2002)

did the Dr. give you any idea of how long you should expect the pain to stick around?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Ya, He said I would be sore probably all this week! I am not having A LOT of pain... Its not that bad at all .. (pssst.. I am a wimp when it comes to Pain) I just don't like being sore there..ya know?!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Princess - I haven't been around for awhile (but I'm back!).  So sorry that you're in pain and uncomfortable.  I hope it goes away faster than a week.

Missed you!  Be well soon.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

HEY HONEY!!! I Know your back.. I am soo glad!! I have been reading your journal too!! I missed ya girl!! THanks for the be well wishes sweetie!!!!! 
Please don't leave us again~ We Always miss ya!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

HEY NT~~~ 

I SAW YOU ROAMING IN THE ADULT AREA When I looked at "Whos online"! B~U~S~T~E~D!!!!


----------



## lina (Sep 26, 2002)

Good Afternoon!

How are things?

I like those Dooney purses... I have a medium sized one but may go for the bigger bags.... They do last a long time so I guess it's worth it...

I like looking at "Who's Online" too... kinda spying on what everyone's doing!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Heya Lina!! How are U? I am good, thanks!!
I have never had a dooney.. always buy liz or coach! 
But Now, I just get trendy stuff at Dillards!! 

I know.. I like spying too..lol!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> FRIENDS IS COMING ON TONIGHT!!!!! YEAH!!!


I'm sooo excited!!!

I swear if Rachel marries Joey instead of Ross... well there's just no telling WHAT I'd do


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh no, I forgot about Friends! LOL
Guess I am going to the gym at 830...hehe


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh my gosh Butterfly.. SHE BETTER NOT MARRY JOEY!!!!   

Les...  how can u forget about FRIENDS!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY NT~~~
> 
> I SAW YOU ROAMING IN THE ADULT AREA When I looked at "Whos online"! B~U~S~T~E~D!!!!




, I swear it wasn't me.  I am WAY too busy  here at work to being doing any such thing.  I will now hunt down the one using my PC ...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

yayayayayayayayayayayaayaya!!!! Whatever NT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Does anyone know if Friends will be an hour tonight? OR is it just 30 minutes???


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

your goofy!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2002)

hiya P.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi honey!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2002)

you almost totally healed up?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey P!
Yeah, how ya feeling? You gonna show us pics of your scars?
(i'm a guy, had to ask...)


I'll be back on the day shift this coming Monday! Hope yer cute little fingers will be ready...I'll be keeping you entertained all day long now!

Hey Lina......you looking at what all people are doing? Are you stalking us?
Hey...I'm RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

D~ Ya I am getting there!  still a tad sore, but not bad! 

Burner~ You are a NUT!!!!!! 
BRING IT ON~ I am ready for you on Monday!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2002)

pppsssstttt,


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

HEY NT!!! HOW ARE U???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

hiya P. TGIF!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> I'll be back on the day shift this coming Monday! Hope yer cute little fingers will be ready...I'll be keeping you entertained all day long now!




Hey....I need entertainment too!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 27, 2002)

Morning P

Hey did anyone see Friends last night? It was FUNNY


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....I need entertainment too!!!



T1 at work is supposed to be up by monday **efg**


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 27, 2002)

What are you saying D?  You gonna give me some entertainment???


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

HEY Awesome Dvlmn!!!

hi Leslie!! How are you honey!??!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> What are you saying D?  You gonna give me some entertainment???



How much fun would it be to make you go without? Gotta have some fun and entertainment around here ya know. 

And I'll be going through withdrawls after I move since I don't know how long it'll take til I have a job were I can be on here during the day and not just evenings from home. So why not have fun while we can.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2002)

GREAT!  and you, how is the pain today?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

D~ Your having withdrawls??? LOL!! Sorry honey!

Hey NT~ pain is okay today.. getting better each day.. I haven't taken any drugs today..ummm..or have I..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

ahhhh, well from the board at least **efg** Well maybe those kind to since I'll be moving and living with friends so going out and looking for somebody could become a problem. roflmao


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

LoL! Sweets I know what ya meant.. I was just pickin' on ya dear! Well.. its always WHEN your Not looking, that you meet a great catch! (thats what they say at least).. ya never know!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

hey.. did u read all that crap in the "Diet & Nutrition" area.. where Gopro, TCD, Prince..etc..etc.. were bitchin' at each other!! That was nuts!! I am sooo glad W8 closed it!!! (it was interesting though.. but damn..they were MEAN to each other)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

I know you were.  

I'd read up through yesterday morning, I'll go check out the rest.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

wow, that did get way outa hand.


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

I know~~ That was horrible!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

That happens when people's ego's get damaged.  It sucks to see it happen, but it seems to happen everywere. It's how they handle themselves from now on that is going to make the difference.  I used to have that happen with the VP here at work over technical stuff. And then 30 minutes later we'd both be joking around again. It's just they have to realize it was just something that happened and emotions got the better of them. 

Hope you have an awesome weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

Morning, Ms P!
i'm here.....early in the AM...where for out thou?
I think I got maybe 4 hours sleep last night....I went to Denver to go and see that new girl I just started dating....Then had that 1 hour drive home, packed my breakfast, finally got to bed at 1245 or so...back up at 0440 hrs this morning....
I've had a cup of cofee and 4ml of my clubentrx..hopefully, I will last a bit!
I've got my back to punish after work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 30, 2002)

I feel your pain Burner.  I think I went to sleep last night/this morning rather, at about 3am.    Then up at 7:00....there was no way I was getting up at 4:30 to go to the gym this morning.    I think I might take a walk around my neighborhood tonight.

Hi Princess -- how are you today?  Feeling back to normal?  Somewhat?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY FITGIRL~~~ HAPPY BIRTHDAY HONEY!!!!    ARE YOU HAVING A GOOD DAY SOOOO FAR???? I hope you have a great one!! I will go read about your party in your journal~ I hope it was fun!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

Morning Burner~ 
I bet you are sleepy!! WoW~ 4 hours of sleep~ Sorry honey!!!! Thats gotta be hard..especially on your first day back to the day shift!!! 

WAKE UP!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

Morning all  can I put my name on that "less than 4 hours sleep " list? 

BTW....P...I kinda enjoyed that thread in the nutrition section....the more they fight, the more I feel I`m learning


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

I had a great weekend! 
Friday I went and saw "Sweet Home Alabama" with a friend! That was such a great movie!!!!  I loved it!
Reese Witherspoon was fabulous!!!
Saturday & Sunday I spent with my hubby!! It was great because He was off of work..and we didn't have anything we HAD to do! Very nice! We shopped, went out to eat, watched a lot of movies, talked a bunch, etc..etc.... & also visted both of our parents yesterday!  
Back to eating clean all week...oh fun!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

Good Morning Kuso!! How are ya hon?  WOW You too... 4 hrs of sleep! I had 6! 

OH I do know what ya mean.. I was learning a lot from it too.. but they got pretty nasty!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Morning all  can I put my name on that "less than 4 hours sleep " list?
> 
> BTW....P...I kinda enjoyed that thread in the nutrition section....the more they fight, the more I feel I`m learning



I'm on the list to. 3.5hrs here. 

yeah that's the good part about them fighting.


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

You beat me by 10 minutes   

1:20am off to bed, up at 5:00am for work


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

WOW!! What in the world were you guys doing???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 30, 2002)

lol, yeah but I averaged that this weekend.  

This trying to do stuff with everybody before I move is gonna make the move feel like vacation. lmao

damn dude work at 5:00am, has to suck, what time do you get done?


----------



## kuso (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> damn dude work at 5:00am, has to suck, what time do you get done?



I leave for work at 5:00am and get home between 10:00 and 11:00pm right now!!!!!! I got lucky today and finished at about 6:30pm and only have a half day tomorrow so I`m going to hit the gym hard, and sleep the rest of the day


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi P! Glad you had some good quality time with the hubbie. And I slept for about six hours!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Miss Ledix! How are you~ How was your weekend girl?
I know..it was great spending the ENTIRE weekend with him!!! 
I am a happy girl today!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

it sounds like you're feeling better  ... yeah!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> it sounds like you're feeling better  ... yeah!!



definately, sounds as if our Princess has her spring back in her step again!

I'm actualy awake! I thik the clubentrx really helps...I seem to be sweating and somebody else was bitching about it being cold in here...


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

awww thanks guys!! (**blushing** over here)

I am feeling MUCH better!!!  My cuts are healing great too!! I go to the Dr. on wed. to find out when I can workout again, etc.. etc... 
I hope he says I can start working out mildly! I am getting bored. Boy If any of you guys miss your fave. tv show.. just ask me..lol!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 30, 2002)

Sunday was my cheat meal day! I made 3 pancakes for breakfast and had that w/ sugar free syrup, and 4 eggwhites. 
Then I had 1 bite of choc. chip cookie dough! , then nothing for 3 hrs.. then I had a snackbag of cool ranch doritos. Then nothing for 2 hrs. then  FOR DINNER~ I had a BIG grilled chicken sandwhich from this awesome barbeque place, w/ a lot of AWESOME french fries~yum yum yum..THEN 2 hrs later.. at 10pm last night I had 3/4 cup of cookies and cream ice cream! ** YUM**


Todays Meals 9-30-02 (can't believe its the last day of September)

meal one: (8:00am) 1 slice of sugarfree ww bread & 1 green apple 20 minutes later- I was not hungry AT ALL this morning from all the bad food I ate yesterday on cheat meal day.. BUT I made myself eat that!

Meal two: (12:30pm) 5 oz. of grilled chicken, 1/2 cup of lettuce, 1/2 a green pepper, 3 slices of a cucumber
1 cracker.. (2 carbs)

Meal three: (3:40pm)EAS Shake, and the other cracker my salad came w/. (2 carbs)
110 calories (for shake), 2 carbs, 15 protein, 4 fat

Meal four (7:30pm)
6 oz. baked chicken w/ salsa, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb
1 diet coke

Meal five (10:30pm)
30grams of protein powder, 4 frozen strawberries, 1 tbsp of heavy whipping cream. 

Tonight I am walking around the park w/ Cody for exercise~ 5 or more times..
Can't wait to actually Exercise!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Sep 30, 2002)

What kind of pancakes did you make P? Every weekend I make the protien pancakes with a recipe I found in Oxygen a couple of months ago. 1 cup oatmeal, 1 cup lf cottage cheese, 6 egg whites, a little bit of honey, a little bit of cinammon, and a little bit of vanilla. Then blend it all into a batter in the blender, then make them in a non-stick pan just like you would regular pancakes. These are SO GOOD! Is that what you made?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Miss L!
I might have to try your recipe! I just got one of those majic pancake makers from Wal-Mart the other day. It is supposed to be an almost fool proof way to fix them. the last time I attempted to make them, I crashed and burned pretty badley. 
They made god door stops for a few days..


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey P! 
I'm SO GLAD you're feeling better babe! 
Yum, that sure sound like a nice cheat day! You deserved it! 

Yum MissL, those Pancakes sounds wonderful! I have to try those! And they don't seem to have any weird American ingredient that I can't find in Sweden either! That's a first! 

P, hope you'll have a wonderful Tuesday (whenever you get up  )!  
Take care,
Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

Good morning, Princess!
How's things in the republic of Texas this fine morning?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What kind of pancakes did you make P? Every weekend I make the protien pancakes with a recipe I found in Oxygen a couple of months ago. 1 cup oatmeal, 1 cup lf cottage cheese, 6 egg whites, a little bit of honey, a little bit of cinammon, and a little bit of vanilla. Then blend it all into a batter in the blender, then make them in a non-stick pan just like you would regular pancakes. These are SO GOOD! Is that what you made?



NOPE! Are you kidding me.. it was cheat day! Kidding girl! I just made the Normal yummy pancakes from a box!  My fave. I have tried that recipe before though..they aren't bad!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

Good Morning Burner!  Things are great here..its a beautiful sunny day!!  How about you???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm incredible! I feel pretty good too....
It's supposed to be pretty nice here. Too bad I will be stuck in this secured, windowless room for most of it...
I feel froggy. I need to go do something....damn, my girl is an hour away....too far for that little idea....
Hey...I was talkiong about playing hookie and going to an amusement park or something...what were YOU thinking???


I just bought a pancake maker...with the instant 'just add water' type of batter. All I need now is the mixiong bowl and a whip, and I'm in business!
Fool proof! Even I can't burn thse guys!

my namesake isn't 'burner' for a reason!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi NG! How are you hon?? 
ya that was a good cheat day..I can't do that for a long time now.. I am getting real strict with my diet!! (pssst..for 3 wks..then I will cheat).. I have a wedding to go to In Missouri..meeting some of my husbands family there that I have never met before..sooo I want to look great!

HEY NG! Today is Our anniversary tooo (Matt & Me) -(not the anni. of 0ur wedding... but of the day we started dating.. Jan 1, 2000 (for real dating..we dated on and off for 3 years before that..but that was the day we said we would be commited to each other) SO its my 33 Months with him!  hope u and Rob Have a wonderful day.. happy anniversary!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

WOW U sound Incredible!!! Sweetie.. I know the feeling.. I don't have a window in my office either. I never know what it looks like outside!! SUX!
You feel froggy..LoL! Your a nut!!!!  Glad to have ya back cracking me up honey!! 
I like those kind of pancakes.. just add water. Mine..is from a box..with a touch of grannys perfection.. she always added an egg, and milk!  
have a great day Burner!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

Happy Anniversary!!  hehe


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

Thank ya Nt!!! how are you today?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

I am excellent!  We used to celebrate the first day we met, but now I only get quizzed on it.  It was June 14th, 1991. .  We went to see Robin Hood.  She drove.  I was late.  I paid. Brought flowers. Kissed her on the cheek on evenings end.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

hey!
Happy Anniversary! To both of yas! (yas= new york cabbie slang)

"sooo I want to look great"
**now you are cracking me up...how could you NOT look great!

what a coinkidink! Mine came in a box! I have to stop at wal mart this eveing to get a mixing bowl and a wisk. I will try them out tomorrow. (I'm off Wed and Thursday)
Tomorrow night I get to do my first 'sleep over' with the new girl friend...wahoo! She said it would be ok if I brought Mr. Teddy and my Scooby Doo night light...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

NT-
Do you remember wht each of ytou were wearing?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

burner ... good question.  I've never been tested on that.    I'm sure I was wearing jeans and that's about it.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

AWWW how sweet in NT!!! (and funny too) Matt has a much better memory than me!! We don't celebrate this day any more. I still say "Happy Anniversary"~ But now we celebrate the 9th of each month (for the day we were married)!!  

Burner.. Why Thank ya dear (TEXAN STYLE)You are insane!! Please don't take the Mr. Teddy just yet! 
WoW ~ How did u get 2 days off! Congrats! BE A GOOD GUY When you stay w/ her for the first time!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

Oh ya~

"now you are cracking me up...how could you NOT look great"

THANKS Sooo much! Your making me blush!! But I am always trying to look better!~ Thats just me!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

I work 3 on, 2 off, 2 on, 3 off.
I will be working all this weekend.

oh...um, we've already done the first time...thing...a couple times ago. This will be the first time I'll be able to stay all night.
Oh..I will be gooood. Um, you probably didn't want to know that, did you?!?!?!
HA!

Hey NT-
I believe I got asked that once by an ex. I think it ticked her off that I knew the answer! (she was trying to get one over on me....if I am wrong, I get dinner at what ever restaraunt I choose, kind of thing)


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

October 1, 2002 

Meal one (9:00am)
    1/2cup of oats, with one packet of splenda
    4 eggwhites
    1 tbsp of nat. pb

Meal two (12:00pm)
    5 oz. of baked chicken
    1/2 cup of brown rice
    15 peanuts & half a cucumber

Meal three (3:00pm)
     Eas Shake
     2 slices of turkeybreast

Meal four   (7:00pm)
     5oz. baked chicken
     1/2 cup of brown rice
     1 cup of green beans
     1 tbsp of nat pb

Snack @ 10:30pm
      green apple,
      4 eggwhites

2.5 gallons of water is the goal today. 
YESTERDAY I had 2 gallons and 1 diet coke!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Oh ya~
> 
> "now you are cracking me up...how could you NOT look great"
> ...




Haven't I told you that you are on the list of incredible women I have plans on getting cloned so I can have a version of you?
I am up to four women now. I'm gonna be BUSY!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

Ohhh Yes..my hubby use to be on that schudule.. I LOVED IT!! 

OHHHH Okay.. you guys have already done that! Well thats cool you get to stay all night, and you don't have to leave her after..you know .. to get home! Cool! have fun!!! (I know ya will)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

wow ... you celebrate the 9th of each month?  That's a lot of celebrating.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

You like it? I hate it. 12 hour shifts SUCK! Not enough hours in teh day to get shiat done! Especially if I am working mids.
We are trying to draw up a porposal to go back into either 8's or 10's. I prefer 10's. I can get three days off and have time either before or after work to get things done!

Only good thing about this shift is that I will be able top head up tot the slopes this winter for snow boarding in the middle of the week, when the slopes aren't that busy! I will pretty much have the mountains to myself! That's the best, as opposed tohaving to pick your way through a mass of people...
no need for 'slope rage!'..


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOSH!! WOW!! What a compliment!! I am on the list of incredible women!! THANK YOU sOOO MUCH HON!! Your awesom.....and hey your one SEXY GUY TOO!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> wow ... you celebrate the 9th of each month?  That's a lot of celebrating.



well.. we don't do that much...if its a work day.. I make him an awesome dinner..answer the door in a cute little outfit.. buy him a rose.. 
He brings me home flowers.
BUT if its on the weekend we go out to eat.. and I still get flowers!  UNLESS HE FORGETS!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

HEY BURNER!~ Ya your right the 12 hour shift does suck.. I just liked the 3 on, 2 off.. or whatever it was!! We got to be together a lot more! HIS Company did swithc to 8 hour days now though. soooo Maybe you guys will to eventuallY! Good Luck!!!

You will definalty have the slopes to yourself..thats gonna be fun!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

now how great is that ... the romance still burns strong!   

Burner ... we'll take a couple of the clones while you're at it!   We can allow you the artistic freedom with choices like Princess!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

gmorning P.  

got my T1 at work now.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

I liked this shift when I was in the militry in Italy. I had a whole group of guys to hang out with no matter what time of day / night.
The people I hang out with here have normal hour jobs....really sux just sitting in the house alone...WITHOUT CABLE!


NT-
3 of my choices are from this board.
and one is a friend of mine....whose hubby unfortunately met her before me....so hence the need for the cloning.

oops. I just realized a need for a 5th cloning....

Not to be greedy or anything


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> NT-
> 3 of my choices are from this board.
> and one is a friend of mine....whose hubby unfortunately met her before me....so hence the need for the cloning.
> ...



Anyone one of the ladies on this board would be an absolutely GREAT choice.  Again, send the clones our way ... please!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

as soon as I get mine, ol buddy...you'll get yours.....


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey P!  Check this out http://www.gopbi.com/weather/special/storm/satellite/

Maybe I should start a poll on where it's going to hit???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

good greif another one, or is this still formt he one you were talking about last week?

can ya tell I don't pay attention to the news. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> now how great is that ... the romance still burns strong!
> 
> Burner ... we'll take a couple of the clones while you're at it!   We can allow you the artistic freedom with choices like Princess!



**Thanks soooo much***
 you guys are sooo goofy!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

Heya D! Waz up honey??

HEY B!! I wonder where its gonna go??????


----------



## Stacey (Oct 1, 2002)

There are a lot of chicks on here you guys can clone!!! 

*** Lots of guys here on the board to clone too***


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

not bad there P. how was your weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 1, 2002)

I don't want a lot...just  few certain select ones. Of course, they will all have to be programmed to love me...

Hey, it's MY fantasy....


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey there..
Just wrote a reply to you in my journal.. But I have to comment this too! 
Wow, 3 really strict weeks.. Good for you... I'm trying to fit back into my old jeans.. so I need that too.. 
I KNOW you'll impress Matt's family as you are NOW anyway, so don't even worry!

Oh cool, it's your anniversary too!  We only celebrate year- and 6 months anniversary properly now.. The year anniversaries have been special so far! 

Be sure to look in my journal too! (I replied there.. ) 

Take care,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Nike girl!! 
Its not going to be to hard to do 3 strict weeks.. I went to the grocery store Monday and didn't buy any junk... ALL CLEAN FOOD! & I stayed outta the Middle isles! 
THanks for saying I will impress his fam now!  Your so sweet!

Okay..gotta go read your journal now! Take care honey!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Just got back from the Dr...for my follow up of my surgery! Everythings great..u can barely see where he cut me to when he took the bandages off!! I mean.. you have to REALLY LOOK For the incisisons!! ~ I can start working out.. friday..that will be my 2 wk mark. But no lifting for another week he said! And I lost 4 lbs. since he weighed me on Sept. 25th.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Todays meals!
10-2-02

Meal One 9:15am
   3 slices of turkey breast & 4 eggwhites
 (was in a hurry to leave..)

Meal two  12:00pm
   4 oz. of baked chicken breast, 1/2 cup of brown rice- the other half of my Eas protein bar.. (just have 3 bites left)

Meal three  around 3:15
   Eas Protein Shake

Meal four    around 6:30pm
   5 oz. of baked chicken
   1/2 a cucumber
   1/2 c brown rice
   1 tbsp of pb

SNACK:
   Watermelon & 1 tbsp of pb


----------



## lina (Oct 2, 2002)

Meals look yummy P!

Sounds like you are doing welll and glad your check up went well... 4 lbs huh?  You are shrinking away!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks Lina!! ~ How are you doing girl?? 

I am glad it went well to! Nope not shrinking..just lost what I had gained!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Princess! Glad you are feeling better! Cool about the incisions.

Watermelon! I ahven't had any all summer Forgot about that one! LOL


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Leslie~ How are you today?? 
I know.. I was so glad that you can barely see them!! 
Girl~ I love watermelon.. I hardly ever eat it ..but It was calling my name at the store the other night..and its already sliced too! 
pretty cool!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

lol, hiya P. how ya doing today?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

HEY D! I am great sweetie..thanks! Just drinking a bottle of Propel Berry water..yum!
How are u honey??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

isn't that stuff expensive, for just being water?  just wondering lol

I'm alright, workin trying to get done, but a little frustrating. I try to be nice to those guys and they just keep bitching about stuff


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Its not that expensive here! Usually I find it for $1.09 - to $1.40! I LOVE It though! soooo its worth it! Then I keep the bottle for 2 days and keep refilling it (washing it inbetween of course)

Can't believe they are being sooo bitchy to u! Sorry Babe!
when do u get to leave there???

I've got 50 minutes!! WooooHooo!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

almost time for you to leave for the evening.  have a great night.

My move date is the 28th of this month.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks!! I know! I am about to go home! I don't know if I will do cardio tonight or not!! HMM? I think I will start back tomorrow. But My brother said he may go tonight.. (& its his off day) soo if he does I may too! 

You have a great night to!
Wow 26 days left huh!! COOL!! Are ya ready?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 2, 2002)

BYE!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

nope, been workin to much so haven't gotten to pack anything yet. But I had alot packed back when I thought i'd have to move the end of august. So it shouldn't be to bad.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

byeeeeee


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

D~ hey hon! Thats good you already have some stuff packed!! Just don't wait till the last minute like I would always do to pack the rest!!  Hope your having a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey Princes....how are you this morning?   How's the weather down there?   Hey, know what?  I'll be in Austin on the 25th.   We're going for the game on the 26th....


Yeah......Go Horns!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey babe!! I am good.. how are you? The weather is clear & Sunny where I am at.. really weird huh! I think the hurricane is going to New Orleans now! 
Oh cool~ you guys will have a good time!

Can't agree w/ this though: "Go Horns"~~ I'm an AGGIE GIRL!!  lol!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ~~ I'm an AGGIE GIRL!!  lol!!!




Oh how sad!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

You know I'm just kidding.......

I just happen to love that little BEVO

We always go shopping when we're there and I'm going to get some little baby socks and keep 'em for when we have a baby.  I'm going to get a pair for my new niece too!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

lol!!! I know your kidding girl!! 
Bevo is really cute!! 
But sooo is Revillee! 

Awww your baby will look sooo cute in that!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

You and my hubby's best friend would get along really well....he went to A&M.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

Lol!! Really!!
My sister goes there (shes in a sorority now... and she thinks shes "all that" & more..lol!!- I have to go to a family luncheon w/ her at her sorority house on Sunday! )
& My brother, and all my aunts & uncles graduated from there to!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

Morning P. how's it goin?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 3, 2002)

Lunch time!!!  Enjoy the beautiful day!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

Heya B!! It is a pretty day huh!!! 
How are you honey??

Hi Dvlmn! How are you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 3, 2002)

A girl that works here in my office has a son there now.   I think he's only a sophmore though.

It's really hot here today!!   I can't wait to go back to Austin!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

I can't wait to move to SD.  It'll be like vacation compared to what I've been doing up here.

I'm doing alright, tired but gonna try to get outa work early tonight so I can get to bed early.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

FG~ my sis is a sophomore! Is he cute?? lol!
Oh my god..its sooo hot here too girl!!!!!

Hey D! I bet u can't wait to get outta there!! Sorry your tired!  I Hope you get to go to bed early!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

MEALS TODAY: OCT. 3, 2002

Meal One: 7:00 am (woke up hungry)
   5 eggwhites
   1/2 c. of oats
   1 tsp. of pb 

Meal two:  (10:00am)
   4 eggwhites
   3 slices of turkey breast

Meal three: (12:45pm)
   4.5 oz. of chicken
   1 slice of turkey breast
   10 SALTFREE peanuts
   1/2 cup of brown rice

Meal Four:
(snack)   3:30pm
   Eas Lo carb shake (2 carbs, 15 pro, 110cal)

Meal Five: 7:00pm
   5 oz. of chicken breast
   some watermelon
   1 cup of green beans

GOING TO DO CARDIO TONIGHT!! I am sooo excited!! I am meeting my brother there at 8:30pm.. but told him I didn't know how long I would last since its my first time back! 
I feel GREAT today.. very light. I have been trying to lo carb it all week.. and drink a lot of water... & have no chocolate ... I am doing good..)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

lmao@p's sister 

I'm gonna try.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 3, 2002)

She sure is a nut D!!! ( It runs in our family)

WELL~ I hope you try hard..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

hahah well you'd said before she's cute to, so glad that runs in the family to


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

D~ Your a nut~ But thanks!!! I do think shes BEAUTIFUL! 
She must have a hangover...haven't heard from her yet this morning!!!  Shes JUST LIKE I WAS in college!! MISS SOCIAL BUTTERFLY!!!!! LoL!! Talks To Everyone, partys alllllllllllll the time.. There is this club in College Station called "Harry's"... and My friends and I would go there EVERY single Thursday night.. I never missed a night!!! We had a blast!!! (and I didn't even live in the town..lived 40 minutes from it!!) & now, my sister goes there every thursday!
But I can look back now, and say "I had soooo much fun in college!!!" UMMM? What did I learn???
Thank god shes smart!!! LoL! I got an "A" in socializing. ...though!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

TGIF!!!!!! October 4, 2002 
oh gosh.. gotta go get Granny K. a birthday card~ her bday is sunday!!!!!!!!

Today I am meeting my brother for lunch...don't know where we are going yet.. but I am hoping Chipolte!!! Thanks Fg~  I still haven't tried it yet.. and I want it sooo bad!

Tonight I am going to the Woodlands Mall w/ my mom.. (its 40 min. from my house..)they have a dress there that I saw a few wks ago.. IT BETTER Still be there!!! I want it sooo bad for the wedding I am going to In Missouri in 2 wks.. holy cow..thats 2 wks away!!!!!! 

anyway.. tomorrow I am shopping again..lol.. just for makeup..crap like that! not clothes-    ...
And I am going to the gym tomorrow w/ my brother!!

SUNDAY~ IS my Sisters BIG EVENT!!! Shes soo excited. They are having this Orientation/family luncheon at this place in College station for her new Sorority shes just got in. Then They take the family to the sorority house and show them everything! Then I am going to her apartment! Just my mom and I are going up there!! Gonna be a road trip  (an hour and a half away) We have to where "Country club attire" ... I asked her.. like we are going country dancing??? LoL!! No stacey she said... Like The rich peeps..A real Country Club! TOO FUNNY!~ soooo can u tell we grew up on a farm yet????  I gotta where a real nice long dress! FUN!

ANYWAY~ Enough yappin' I could type shit all day!! ~ 
How is everyone today!?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

Just be sure to sit up straight and hold your pinkie out when you drink from your cup/glass.

it shows real class   

can you tell I went to finishing school??  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

oh thanks for the tips girl!!! 

Really? You went to finishing school? Is that like a girls school?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

No, I didn't really go to finishing school....LOL

I might as well have though.   My grandparents were the "country club" type and my grandma taught me very well.  I'm really glad too.   It has stuck with me all of these years.  I think she'd be proud of me.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

happy friday morning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 4, 2002)

to you too NT.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

LOL~ I believed you!! 
mY Granny did that to me also, with my grammar..she always corrected us..etc... and she still does!!

I bet your grandma is very proud of you!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Happy Friday to you toooo NT!! How are you doing today?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

Excellent!!

I had the last tattoo just about finished up yesterday.  One more sitting to go through.  This is lady is not only cute  but a great artist!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh cool.. cute girl/ good artist!! I bet you wish you had more sittings with her..lol!!

any big plans for the weekend Nt?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 4, 2002)

I think we're going out with her and her husband Saturday.  Then we might go to a friends for some midnight hottubbing ... 

you, doing some serious shopping I see!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Heya Nt! That sounds like fun! Especilly the Serious hottubbing!! cool! I think I may do that tonight!!

well.. I have to buy this dress for Missouri sooo I gotta get that!! Thats all!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

lol yeah right, you just wanna go shopping. Admit it.  
How are ya today?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

ya D~ you are right!! I always need an excuse to go shopping!! Its a Very Bad hobby of mine!!!

I am great, waiting on 4:50 to roll around so I can jet!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 4, 2002)

Meals today: 10/4/02


1. 1/2 cup of oats, 4 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb.

2.  Lunch w/ my hubby~ Chicken Fajitas ( just used one tortilla though.. ) and a lot of chicken, and salsa..and maybe a tbsp of guacomole! yum! and about 5 chips from the basket.. Matt took them all..lol!

3. Yoguart (only 80 cal. and sugar free, and 10 carbs, 8pro)

4.  ?  PROBABLY- 4 oz. of turkey breast w/ 1 cup of lettuce, 4 
eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

Hiya P!
Shopping? You have definately recovered!
I've been shopping myself..but I was looking for a little something in the size of a Ford F-150 4X4.....
I would look SO good in this truck....I want it...I want it...I want it...I want it...I want it...I want it...I want it...I want it...


Um...vehicles are the Bane of my existance.....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

pppsssttt ... good morning/afternoon sweetie!

did you get any hottubbin' in this weekend?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

hiya P. how are ya today?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Burner~ you are crazy!!
Did you buy a truck??
You would look HOT in that 

Hi NT~ Nope didn't get any hottubbin in..did u??

Hi D~ I am okay.. how are you doing???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

Tired but doing good. Bored at the moment, but had a great workout. You back going to the gym yet?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

You bet .... we actually were in there for a little over 3 hours.  It was a good time.  

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey P!

Cory might have a hernia   I'm about to go meet John and him at the doctors... let you know more later.

Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

10-7-02

My weekend was pretty good! Friday night I just hung out at my apartment.. tanned, talked on the phone and went to bed early! Saturday morning I hung out with Matt~ Then one of our friends came over EARLY (at 11am..not early..but we just wanted to lay around in bed ya know) and then I went shopping w/ my mom.. DID NOT FIND A DRESS!!! SUCKS~! But had fun.. And Matt went bird hunting!
Saturday night My best friend april came over and her and I drank by the pool from 9:30 to 1:30...we didn't think we were drunk.. but OMG I had the worst hangover in my life yesterday.. and STILL HAVE it today!! Crazy huh! I feel soo weak! Yesterday was my sisters sorority program where they present all the girls and I had to wake up at 8am.. to get there w/ my mom! I thought I was going to be sick the entire drive up!! All day yesterday was horrible.. even at 10:30 last night when I layed down I was hurting bad.. and then couldn't sleep..... and still feel weak today! I am just drinking a LOT of water! 
I would have called in today..but the other lady I work w/ is off today... soo I couldn't cause one of has to be here! 

HOPE EVERYONE ELSE IS doing great!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry you have such a bad hangover, girlie 

I can't drink and be in the sun myself


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh My Gosh B!! What did he do??? From lifting? 
I hope hes okay and everything goes well at the Dr.!! Let me know whats up when u get back!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

did you take your vitamins?  Take extra of those, and I know there's alot of sugar in stuff like gatorade and powerade, but at least for me they really do help with hangovers. They help to balance out the dehydration that's causing the hangover. 

Sounds like you had fun sat night, but yesterday you just needed to rest.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

good luck butterfly, hope everything turns out ok for him.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks girl! I guess I am a lightweight! LoL!
Oh.. but we were drinking at Nightime!! It was 9:30pm! But ya..I CANNOT drink in the sun! No way!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

hey D~ Thanks for the tips! I know when I got to my sis's apartment she gave me A LOT of gatorade!!!  It did help ~ But I was really in bad shape..lol!
Ya, My friend and I did have A lot of fun though!! 

How was your weekend?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

weekend was fun, went and saw Red Dragon, it's awesome.

LOL **handing you some advil and a gatorade**

It's funny and I know you don't have any, but I have some BCAA's and they actually kicked butt when it comes to getting rid of my hangovers. But then again it's been so long maybe I've forgotten what hangovers feel like. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

OH COOL~ I am glad you had a great weekend!! Sooo that movie is awesome?? IS it super scarY??

LOL~ I just took some advil!  thanks hon!!

Really BCAA's help that? Hmmmm????? Thats too bad I don't have any!!
I think that was my prob. D~ I had not drank in a long time!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yeah, I used to take them right before bed, and then another dosage right when I woke up with about a litre of water. Other than the stomach ache from the alcohol, I would be fine.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh man....talk about a stomach ache!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

MEALS Today 10-7

I Didn't feel like eating this morning at all.. but I stopped and got me a whole wheat bagel..and ate about 3/4 of it.

Meal 2: 1/2 cup of oats, (TRYING Hard to finish that now), and 2 cartons of eggbeaters, 15 saltfree peanuts

Snack:  Eas shake (15pro, 2 carbs)

Meal 3??? AFTER I take a long nap after work I will cook my ground turkey meat and have green beans with it...
hmmm...if I want to eat! LoL!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

I made gound turkey taco's last night.  they turned out great.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

ohhh yummy! That does sound good!!  Did u season the meat at all? I never know what to do!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

Yep, got a packet of taco seasoning. I like it with fajita seasoning as well. 

I'm not a very good cook, so I find things that are easy to make.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

OH cool!! I have put that in there too~ Its pretty good!!  

I am learning (teaching myself from cookbooks...and Grannys recipies on how to cook)!! I took 3 cooking clases in high school.. but thats been awhile! 
I cook fattening crap for Matt~ Trying to put some meat on his bones..hes enjoying this!!! 
And then have to cook clean good stuff for me!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I made gound turkey taco's last night.  they turned out great.



how funny is that ... so did we!!    They were great.  We made some with chicken as well on the weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

I'll have to try the chicken NT. sound good though.  

my mom's an awesome cook, but if i learned from her, i'd be like 300lbs, and no not muscle either. lol, traditional german food is all dough dishes. lol


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

That is weird NT!!! sooo did u go hottubbin?? Did you have a great weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh Mi god D~ I know what ya mean! My mom is a great cook too.. but I would be a lardass!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 8, 2002)

UPDATE for 10-7-02
Last nights dinner ended up being: 5 eggwhites, and 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb...then at 10pm I had 1 more tbsp of pb 
we are running out of food and need to go grocery shopping!!!

ALSO Did a 30 minute run/ walk last night! 

10/8/02 WILL UPDATE IN A SEC!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 8, 2002)

Oh my gosh....if I lived with my mom or had her cook for me every night, I'd be a lard ass too P....

Oh my gosh, I can't imagine living with my mom or having her cook for me all the time.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

gmorning P. how's it goin?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> That is weird NT!!! sooo did u go hottubbin?? Did you have a great weekend?



yep ... we went tubbin' ... we were in there for almost 3 hours.  The conversation and un must have been good!  We usually do an hour at a time ... come in refill he drinks and chat, then go back out.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi P! Not a lot of updates from you today. Just wanted to say hi. I hope your pooch feels better tonight! Dixie was totally out of it from the drugs when I picked her up after she got fixed. But you are doing the right thing and being a responsible pet owner!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey P!
You are not on yet....wow..

No. I didn't get the truck..

My house refinance fell through. I'm SO screwed! I am going to have to pimp my body out to science fiction or something.....

Oh well. Things are going pretty good with the new girl I am seeing. I am taking her to an old GF's wedding this Saturday! This ought to be fun...
"Dawn, this is Dawn. Dawn, this is Dawn..."
I have to work the club that night, but she is staying in town...at my place and I will get to come home to her...and spend allday on Sunday with her...looking forward to that!
Gee...my first 'sleep over' in this house!

Damn, I need to go anbd clean something.....

I had my first 'boca burger' last night. Not too bad, but not as good as beef....also was hungry again within a couple hours.
hmm..


NT_
you were in a tub for 3 friggin hours? Dang man...things begin to shrivel...


Hey P-
I too got lit up...but mine was on Monday night. My buddy and wife just bought their first house and wanted to celebrate. So, I brought the burgers they supplied the tequilla.....(they have a baby boy...do not get out much on week nights)
My friend makes a pretty mean margarita...after four of those in fairly rapid succession..Mike was down fo the count. Seriously.
I woke up int eh middle of the night, alone in their basement and kinda wondering where I was.....(Told ya I was fuqq'd)
Slipped out to the car and drove the 5 mins to my place and crashed 'till 11 am yesterday....also with damn hangover....
so...you were not alone...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> NT_
> you were in a tub for 3 friggin hours? Dang man...things begin to shrivel...



Mrs.NT helped out ... we were tubbin' naked of course ... he he


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Hi P! Not a lot of updates from you today. Just wanted to say hi. I hope your pooch feels better tonight! Dixie was totally out of it from the drugs when I picked her up after she got fixed. But you are doing the right thing and being a responsible pet owner!



Thanks Miss L~ 
 Hes doing a little better today.. but still very very sore!! He slept with me last night, and didn't move allll night.. usually he walks around for a few minutes when we get in bed, but he was cloncked out on Matts pillow...lol!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

WOW NT~ That sounds like fun!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

Burner~ Sorry about your Refi not going through!! Thats a major bummer honey!! 
OH MY GOSH~~ Your girlfriend has the same name as your old one..how funnnnny!!! That should be quite interesting! Have Fun!
LoL~ We had hangovers together!!! Man.. tequilla will kick ya in the bootie if you don't watch out!!! 
HOPE your better now!! My hangover lasted 2 days!
take care Burner!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

10/9/02~ My 7 month wedding anniversary w/ the hubby! 

I WENT TO THE GYM LAST NIGHT!!!! first time back since surgery, and it felt great!!
** I did 30 minutes on the precor machine (didn't think I would be able to..but I was racing my brother to see who could burn the most calories..That was fun..AND I won.. he got off at 25 minutes..lol)
I BURNED 315 CALORIES!!!  Level 7.. HIGH incline..I am starting to feel it in my legs and calves too..
ALSO Had to ease back into weights slowly..

TRICEP Extention (on the machine).. 25lbs 3 sets of 12
Bicep curls (w/ 15lb. db's)  12X2..then 9 more on each arm
Lateral raise w/ 12lb.. 12repsX 3
Also did the bicep curls w/ the straight bar..using 35lbs....to be careful..

Thats all.. I didn't want to overdue it w/ weights the first night back!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

wohohoooo, w/b to the gym.  

gmorning.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

I Know D~ It felt great!!!!!

Good Morning to you to hon!!
How are ya?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

OH MY GOSH!!!!! I'm SOOO IN LOVE W/ MY HUBBBBBYY!!!! 

He just sent me A BEAUTIFUL Bouquet of these flowers.. its a big mix..of daisies (I luv daisies), tulips, and all these other exotic flowers .....awwwwwww!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

he's a keeper!  lol


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks NT!! I DO BELIEVE SO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey P!
I took a couple tylonol before sleep w/bunch water, so wan't so bad...and just kept mellow all day....felt better.

Sounded like you were  alittle gym maniac with teh workout...how's the back feel today?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

lol, that or he's envious of the puppy since it got the pillow last night. lol j/k, that was sweet of him.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

haha THanks D!!! Goober!! my pup slept on his pillow till Matt got in bed.. he goes to bed at like 2am.. since he gets home late! How are you today D??

HI Burner.. that was smart to take that tylenol. I am always to drunk to remember that part!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

MEALS Today 10-9-02

1. luna bar, 1 tbsp of pb
2. Turkey salad, w/ lots of lettuce, green peppers, 2 bitesize pickles, & cucumbers! 
3. sugar free Yogurt lite.. low carb! 
4. 5 oz. of ground turkey meat, 1 cup of green beans (DINNER)
    and some saltfree peanuts
5. ? Probably 2 tbsp of pb


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

"HI Burner.. that was smart to take that tylenol. I am always to drunk to remember that part"

***that my dear, can be chalked up to wisdom of age and experience...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

no kidding B!!! I'm still learning!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

...and I'd be hapopy to teach you SOOOOO many things...damnit..you're married...nevermind. Just take a couple tylonol or somthing like that and water before bed....


Now, when I get my exact clone of you...I'll teach her...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

LMAO!! YEA~ you wish!  
Kididng w/ ya~

Your still going to clone me huh?? LoL!!! 
Thats scary.. another one of me!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LMAO!! YEA~ you wish!
> Kididng w/ ya~
> 
> ...



what?!?! young grasshopper...you don't think I do not know a thing or two that I could teach?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

NOOOO!! I know you know that you know a lot~ I meant! nevermind..

LMAO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

HA!
Get yourself cloned, and my you will pass along notes....


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

HUH???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

BYE Burner!!! I need to go home.. its 6pm.. just worked overtime..yuk!! Have a great night


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey P! 
Yeay!!! You got to go to the gym yesterday! That's great! 
 I'm so happy for you! No pain? Your brother must have been pretty bum.. lol.. Does he work out a lot? How old is he? I'd love to have a big-brother.. Always wanted one.. lol

Meals look good babe!  I'm doing a but higher in carbs, less fat right now.. That's what I see results with.. But I try staying with good carbs.. Except I allow myself some milk products.. 
As long as it makes us feel good and works, right? 

Hope you'll have a wonderful day sweetie! 
Take care,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

hey Nikegirl!!!! how are you honey???
I know girl, I was really happy to be back in the gym!! AND NOPE~ No pain!!  My brother didn't care much that I beat him, he said it was because I was on there longer..whatever!! LoL! Hes been working out all his life.. since he played football in High school! Hes a stocky guy!  He's 25 years old! I LUV Him!! Hes like my body guard.. he has been forever! 

Thanks for saying my meals look good. Tomorrow is NO carb day!!! I am doing the same thing FG does! Well..starting today. I have been doing low carb every day..and was getting kinda weak.. sooo changing things up a bit!
YOUR RIGHT ~ Whatever makes us feel good & works! Your doing really great too!!!
Take care girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

Last nights workout! Met my brother at the gym at 8:30pm...
10-9-02

12 minutes on stairstepper (what a mean machine..lol)
12 minutes on treadmill incline at 4.5.. I did run for 3 minutes.. but didn't want to over do it

leg day.. 20 lunges on each leg, repeat 3 times w/ 12lbs db
leg extentions:  55 (I HAVE TO GO LIGHT FOR AWHILE).. 3setsX12
Leg curls:  65lbs.. 3sX14
SOME THIGHOLATOR machine (seriously..thats what it was called)
85lbs.. (you roll up and down..your laying flat on your back..pretty fun actually..lol) did 4 sets of 15 reps.. 

Also did a back machine.. thats all for last night!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

hey P!
Man, I HATE the stair stepper....evil, evil thing...might have something to do with the fact that I am a fatty....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey P!  morning!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

BURNER~ I know hon..that machine is evil!! AND STFU!!!  your not fat at all!!!!

HEY NT! Wazzzz up??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

fat? ok, not..but do have this presistant layer of insulation garnishing my abs...

I guess this ice cream diet isn't working?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

P baby ... things are great here!!  It's almost the weekend.  Although I do have a small gripe.  We live in a bottom floor apartment and I came home yesterday to see that my bike was missing ... and my wife's was still there.  We had forgotten to lock them up.  The gate was open.  This has had a huge impact on my wife.  A few months ago, her car window was smashed in.  These kids took the CDs and left money in the console.  She feels her space has been violated.  

I hope these kids get caught by the police and not by any of the residents from the neighbourhood.  They have smashed quite a few windows and caused havoc since last spring.  

But I don't let it get me down.  Yeah ... it was a nice bike and I'm sad that someone thought that they needed it more than I and felt that stealing was the way to go.  Their time will come.  and I know that for a fact.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> fat? ok, not..but do have this presistant layer of insulation garnishing my abs...
> 
> I guess this ice cream diet isn't working?



Burner ... maybe switch to the diet ice cream!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

Burner~ No, I don't think the ice cream diet works sweetie!!! Try again! lol

NT~ Oh my gosh!! I am sooo sorry to hear about your bike! Thats Awful! And I understand how your wife feels!!! Thats horrible!! Your right though...their time will come for sure!! I hope the cops catch them sweetie!! SORRY!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

thanks!    I was planning on buying another bike next year as a friend and I were going to try biking in the mountains/off roads.  I just thought I could use that bike as a trade in.  We did pay about $300 for it.  

I'm just glad our daughter's bike wasn't taken.  Her grandparents bought it and they don't have much money and made quite an effort to save for it.  

And what is interesting is that they did it during the day ... guts they do have.  

Well ... no we move on.  There are plenty more people who have much bigger issues to deal with.  A friend came over last night to tell us her newly married (about a month) husband was already messing up HUGE!  Check out this dog:
lyed about his whereabouts.  Told his wife he was out with a friend.  She saw him at a bar with that friend, but he was sitting with another lady at another table.  Opps!  Then she came home to find his work clothes all in the livingroom.  Not real outta' whack, but when she was asked by a neighbour who the lady was coming out of her place with her husband after work, it becomes a very serious issue!!  
He has lyed about losing a job.  He's been telling her he's been working when he was actually fired.  

So ... when Matt and you argue about something little, remember this loser.  * that's what I told my wife last night after this lady left *


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

NT~ That does suck you can't use it as a trade it!! Oh Geez..thank god your daughters bike did not get stolen!! That would have been real upsetting to her, and her grandparents!!

oh my god!!!! What a loser to do that to your wife..and they were only married for a month!!! DAMN!! NOW that is a sad sad sad story!!!!!

guess  our lives our pretty perfect compared to them two huh!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> guess  our lives our pretty perfect compared to them two huh!!!



you bet!  When I heard that, all the little tiffs we've had don't measure up to such sad antics.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

yeah..and that bastard is screwing up chances for us normal, actual nice guys to have good mariages..


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

I've only met him once and he seemed like such a nice guy - very quite and polite.  I guess it's like they say 'hard to judge a book by it's cover' although we all try and do it.  

We were watching her wedding video and it was painful to see her cry tears ... not from joy, but from the pain she is in now.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes NT you are so right! Matt and my tiff's are never a big deal!!! 

Burner..you know your right.. guys like that really FuQ up girls minds!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

..and you are spoken for...so where does that leave me???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

If you were here, I'd hook you up with Mrs. Trouble's sister - a hottie!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

SORRY BURNER!!! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

that's about what I thought....


HA!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

10-10-02 Meals

1. SMALL ww bagel ( I WAS STARVING & VERY WEAK)
    w/ tbsp of nat. pb
2.  6 oz. of ground very lean turkey meat w/ 1/2 cup of green beans, 1/2 cucumber
3.  yogurt (6oz. sugarfree..80 calories, 13 carbs)
4.  6 oz. of ground turkey meat, 1 cup greenbeans, 1/2 of a 1/2 of a cucumber (lol), 1 tbsp of pb
5.  10pm snack- probably more groundturkey

CRAP I SHOULD NOT HAVE PUT IN MY MOUTH (But was ohhhh soooo goooood..lol..):: 1 TINY Bitesize Snickers..yum!

 FRIENDS COMES ON TONIGHT!!! And I am really starting to Like Will and Grace..soo won't leave for the gym till 8:30pm!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi P! 

Please don't stress about a SMALL ww bagel. You said yourself that you get weak when you don't get enough carbs. And there is good bread out there....besides bagels!  And I know that Snickers was yum yum!

I'm excited about Friends, too. I like Will and Grace....but it's funny to see a show with such a 'situation' on TV. 10 years ago it would have never made it!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

HEY MISS L!! How are you doing??
What is going on with you tomorrow that you are scared about?

OHHH Girl I am not stressin over that bagel.. I totally needed it!! ANd I know there are better carbs... but I was running totally late!!! And hade to go to randalls anyway for CASH...sooo It sounded good!!
YES MAM~ That snickers was the bomb..damn halloween..lol

I agree that show never would have made it 10 yrs ago!! Its a funny show! They sure do have a weird situation huh!!  
Take care girl!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Oct 10, 2002)

Why would I be scared tomorrow? I think I said yesterday that I would be scared today...because I was going to do Adidas's cardio workout. 

Do you mean the ATM machine? Do you use a VISA check card? I never go to the ATM machine...you can always use your VISA check card or regular debit card and use your PIN to get cash back at most places. 

Re: Will and Grace. A show about a homosexual (and his homosexual friend) living with a single girl would never have been put on the air ten years ago. 

Now I'm just listening to Nick Carter's new song...love it!!

http://www.getmusic.com/microsites/nickcarter/media.html


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

hey-
u r still here....isn't it time 4 u to leave?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

gmorning.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

miss L~ Guess I read your journal wrong about the being scared part!
And No I do not have a Visa check card Or a debit card..I'm much better that way to.. Don't want one!
I went to my Own bank Thats in Randalls to get money! 

 Hope u have a good weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

Morning D! How are U?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

I'm doing alright, really tired. This week I've been really bad about sleep, haven't gone to bed before 1:30 any night, and up at 5:00 every day. Hopefully I'll get to bed early some nights this weekend.

Do ya have big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

OHHH Sorry Dvlmn! I bet you are tired!! I will be right w/ you on the working two jobs!! I am getting a second job! 
Hope you get to sleep some this weekend!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

why?  whatcha gonna do?  and WHY?  I've done it to many times, and all I can say is unless your either 1. love the second job because it's something you want to do. or 2. Financially HAVE TO to be able to live. Don't do it. It's hard as hell and everything else in your life becomes harder. Expecially when your married, I had to and that caused an unbeleivable number of fights because I was never home.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey D! Well I pretty much have to!! They took my hubbys overtime away from him...and thats where he makes Most of his money!!! Sooo I have been paying most of the bills... and NoW I am hurting.. anyway.. and Our house we are building in March..thats coming up fast!! AND other stuff thats going on!
Its just going to be temporary..and If I HATE IT I can quit! No big deal. BUT I am going to try to do it just till January!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

Ouch, didn't know about the OT  sorry to hear that. But now I understand, look for something that isn't to stressful. And short time will make it not as bad. Because your close enough so you know exactly how long you have left.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey P!
Dang...a 2nd job? THey could suck....
I am having fun w/ my second, but it isn't really bringing in much money...
too bad about your hubby's OT.
Any idea what kind of 2nd you will get?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 14, 2002)

yeah, too bad about no more OT for the hubby!!!
did you go check on that job?  Did you get it?  PM or email me girl!!
Hope you had a good weekend


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi Burner, Dvlmn, & Fitgirl!!! How are you guys today??
YEP~ I am getting a 2nd job. I haven't applied anywhere yet..because I have been busy!! But I want it before the end of the month! I am now thinking about 24hr fitness..I will ask them tonight If they are hiring. I think I would die at Hooters!!! 

I did have a good weekend..spent a lot of it shopping..and still no damn dress!!! VERY AGGRIVATING!! Sooo I thank god I have a back up dress... I have only worn it once to! I got to spend all day sunday w/ my hubby..soo that was nice!! 
Hope everyone is doing good! We got a cold front in yesterday..soooo It feels awesome outside!!! YEAH! God Is getting me prepared for Friday... The brady Bunch...oh I mean..Matts entire family and me..are all going to Kansas City, Missouri..(well really 2 hrs away..in the country) for the weekend!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

you only live two hours from missouri?

You are a cold weather person? I almost had to wear a jacket to work this morning.....and my motorcycle riding is coming to a close for the season..


You were going to be a hooter's girl?
Couldn't have been...you don't have multiple children. (It seems several of the girls at the one here are ALL divorced with 2 - 3 kids)
oy.
24hr would be proud to have someone like you to greet their members!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Burner!! LOL!! No honey! I live in Houston, Texas!! My husbands Grandpa lives 2 hours away from Kansas City, Missouri-- we are flying into The KC Airport, and then we have to drive 2hrs. to Clinton, Missouri (small town) where his dad's family is from!!

OMG!! YOU ARE TOOOO FUNNY!! Your sooo right .."seems several of the girls at the one (HOOTERS) here are all divorced with 2-3 kids"

LoL!! I was a Hooters girl 3 years ago.... and Every girl I worked with had a ton of kids..and they were all single! ITs A great place to make a ton of money!

Thanks for saying that about 24hr! I hope they are hiring!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah, my geography of Texas is a bit weak. I dind't think that you lived that close to hte state line...but you DO drive a fast car.....


I dun got em some kin folk in Anderson, Mo....outside of Joplin....is Joplin anywhere near where you are going?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Burner!! YES~ Joplin is like an hour or less from Clinton, MO ~ Where Matts Family lives!! COOL!
Matts got relatives in Joplin also!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey P! Glad you had a nice weekend!  I got to spend all Sunday with my honey as well! Had lots of fun! I bet you did too! 

A 2nd job.. Aww P, that sucks.. Or it could be fun.. 24hr Fitness would probably be a lot of fun.. And you would probably be allowed to work out for free!  
Hooters.. well.. I guess it could be fun.. But I think you should go with the Fitness job! 

Hope you're having a nice monday! 
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi Jen~ I just posted in your journal..lol
I'm glad you had a great time with you honey yesterday too!!  Its always great to spend the ENTIRE day with them huh!!
I know.. I really don't WANT a 2nd job.. but I gotta do what I gotta do!!! I think your right about going w/ the fitness job!! Hopefully that will work!!!
HAVE A GREAT DAY GIRLIE!~ And Take care!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

That or check out working at a sporting goods store. The big ones aren't very hard, and you could help people pick out stuff to use at the gym and for exercise and stuff. 

Just another idea.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats a great idea D!! Thanks babe!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

10-14-02

TODAYS MEALS:
 1.  3/4 cup of oats, 4 eggwhites
 2.  5 oz. of baked chicken, 1/2 cup of green beans
 3.  yogurt (6 oz.)
 4.  5 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb
 5.  Protein shake (after workout)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

"4. 5 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb
"

**just curious: How do you eat this? Just dip the spoon into the container and scoop out a spoonful?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

yep honey!! Usually I just stick a spoon in my jar and eat it off my spoon!!  Sometimes I stick a knife or my finger in though!! LoL!~


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

I usually just run the rim w/ a ritz cracker.....not a scientific measurment, but it will do...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

UHHH YUM~ But I can't have ritz crackers anymore!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

I probably shouldn't myself, but I have switched to wheat ritz's....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

I can't eat ritz crackers. I can't stop myself from eating at least one of those little tubes at a time. lmao

How are ya today P.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I can't eat ritz crackers. I can't stop myself from eating at least one of those little tubes at a time. lmao
> 
> How are ya today P.




funny...I'm the sae way with oreos and HUGE glass of milk.....
so...oreos do not come into my home....


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2002)

GUYS~ STOP TALKING ABOUT OREOS & RITZ~!

thanks


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2002)

awww now that I am thinking about CHOCOLATE..Thanks Burner.. I shall post my meals...

10-15-02

1. oatmeal & eggwhites & 1 tbsp of pb
 DIDN't have time to eat a snack inbetween
2. 5 oz. of baked chicken, 4 little slices of cucumbers, 1/2 a luna bar..because I was still hungry 
3. Yogurt
4. 5 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup of green beans, some salt free peanuts
5. ? probably a EAS shake  OR 2 tbsp of pb!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

#5 doesn't look like much of a meal.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 15, 2002)

hey sweetie! How is every little thing?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

...and just where is our little Miss thang?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2002)

Shut up D!!! 

HEY NT waz up! 
I'm here Burner..just real busy at work!!! Damn it!! lol!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 15, 2002)

P is BUSY at work? What is this world coming to? 

J/k sweets, have a great day! 

I'm off to bed!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

did you have a chocolate PROTEIN SHAKE?


C'mon...you know...FOOD is the only way for me to temp you....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm not busy..ha ha!
I'm actually writing a halloween story.....
so far....so good.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2002)

Nikegirl~ HEY SWEETIE!! I know..this is NUTS ~ I am soooo swamped! 

Hope your doing great JEN! 

BURNER~ Goof ball..nope no chocolater for me.. My protein shakes are strawberry! 
Your MEAN~ Teasing me like that!

awww A Halloween story~ I want to see it when Your done, kay!


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi P!

how are you? 

Burners' Halloween story? Be afraid...be very afraid... his stories are scaaaaryyyy!! 

Hope you don't have too busy a day tomorrow!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey Lina!!! Oh great...will I get spooked when I read them?? I can't even watch scary movies!!!! 

Hope your doing great Lina!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

hey Princess ... today is great!  It's my bday so tonight at pool my friends are going to buy me beer - wee hoo!!  There is a Canadian Playmate here and my wife is going to try and get an autograph from her * giggle *  Life is good ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

Happy b-day NT. Have a great time.

Hiya P. how's it going today?  How was dinner at mom's last night?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2002)

HEY NT!!! (damn your not online anymore ) HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! HOPE YOU HAVE A WOndERFUL DAY!!! AND HAVE FUN TONIGHT!! SOUNDS COOOOOL! Drink a beer for me! 

Dvlmn~ Hey you! I'm great today! The weather is soooo pretty!!!!!! And Tomorrows My friday!! WoooHOOO!!
Dinner was yummmmy!! I only had one dumpling outta of her pot..yummmm!!!!  I was there till 9:45pm..then rushed home and cooked Matt dinner!! I was in my work high heels till 10:45pm..(from 7am) CRAZY HUH! I took them off for like 10 min. at my moms though!! LoL!
LONG NIGHT!!!

How are  you??? 

I'm soooo busy (at work..and getting crap together for Missouri, running errands, washing clothes, etc..) I have not worked out this week! Tonight I am doing my bis/tris at home while washing clothes!!!! Thank god I have free weights!! 
I'm eating clean though..and its weird..I'm losing weight..oh uh.. it could be muscle though!!! Not worried- I will be back in the groove next week!!


----------



## lina (Oct 16, 2002)

hEYA p!!

You are going to Missouri? Where abouts? Have fun!! 

Sounds like you are very busy!!!!

How long you'll be gone for?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi Lina!! Ya I am leaving Friday morning early!! We leave the house at 6am and our flight leaves at 8am! I am going to Clinton, Missouri!~ We fly into Kansas City!
I will be back Late sunday night!!!

How are you honey????


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Watcha goin over yonder fer???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2002)

lol @ B!!!
Matts dads family all live in Missouri! And Matts cousin is getting married on saturday....soooo its a big family trip!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Sounds like fun!

We're going to the Renassaince Festival on Sunday... ever been?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2002)

I think it will be fun!!!
I get to meet some of Matts family up there!!

OH COOL! Yes I have been..You guys have fun!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Have fun!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Make sure you take a jacket!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2002)

THANKS!! I Know, its going to be C O L D!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

10-17-02

Today Is My Friday since I won't be here tomorrow! I hope that everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!!! 
I will be freezing my bootie off in Missouri! 

NT~ Hope you have fun parting on saturday night!! Be good.. .lol!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

oh ya.. meant to post my meals 
10-17
Meal one.. ..one carton of eggbeaters, 1/2 c. of oats.. 1 tbsp of pb

Meal two.... 35 grams of protein powder, mixed w/ water

Meal Three.. 5 oz. of turkey meat, 1 cup of lettuce, a few slices of a green pepper, 3 slices of cucumber.

Meal four... .. ? TBA

Meal Five......  I THINK 5 oz. of turkey again!  & penut butter


Where I am traveling too.. they believe in Eating!! Big time!! SOoooo I have my protein powder already in bottles, (just have to add water), and I have 4 protein bars also!  I want to take my pb.. lol.. but I don't want them to be going through my carry on bag at the airport, and the guy pulls that jar out in front of Matts entire family!! LOL~!~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow, that sounds pretty good there P.
I think I'm going to follow your lead on your meal three there.   Green Pepper, do you mean Green Bell Pepper??  'Cause I loves me some bell pepper


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> but I don't want them to be going through my carry on bag at the airport, and the guy pulls that jar out in front of Matts entire family!! LOL~!~



Better to be pulling out peanut butter than prophalactics, your handcuffs and KY


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks hon!! Yea, I meant Green bell pepper..OMG I LOVE THOSE THINGS!!! 

OMG~~ YEAH YOUR RIGHT!! That would be Hilarious..if I pulled out a jar of "Love Potion lotion" 

KiK!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> "Love Potion lotion"




You are so right......OMG!!!!!

KIK!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!

KIK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> NT~ Hope you have fun parting on saturday night!! *Be good*.. .lol!



 not likely ...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

No kidding!!!!  What was I thinking???? lol


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hi Lina!! Ya I am leaving Friday morning early!! We leave the house at 6am and our flight leaves at 8am! I am going to Clinton, Missouri!~ We fly into Kansas City!
> I will be back Late sunday night!!!
> 
> How are you honey????



How far is Clinton Missouri from Kansas City?

I used to live in Kansas City, KS for about 2 years...

say 'hi' to Dorothy for me! 

Who are you visiting?

Have fun!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

hey Lina~
Clinton, MO Is 2 hrs from Kansas City, MO

We are visting all of My husbands fathers family!! His dad is from there...and his dads brothers daughter (lol.. Matts Cousin) is getting married on saturday) P A R T Y!


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

Have fun!

Take lots of pics!

Hope it's going to be good weather for You!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 17, 2002)

THANKS!! I will take a lot of pics!!

Its going to be real real Chilly! But Sunny!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2002)

Be safe on your trip!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

10-21-02

I'm back from my trip! We had a blast!!! I got to meet all of my hubbys aunts and uncles up there! I have met most of them, but finally met 10 more!  We had a wonderful time, and it wasn't too cold either! The weather felt awesome! I even got to eat grilled chicken and green beans most of the weekend to! Thats what they served at the rehersal, and at the wedding.. sooo I didn't cheat bad at all!!  
We got back late last night..soo I am still recooping!!  But I had a blast with everyone. 

ALTHOUGH~ I am very very glad to be home!!!!

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome back. 

Glad to hear you had a great time.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey D!! Thanks sweetie!!
Just read about your weekend in FG's Journal! That was sweet of your boss and his wife to take ya to dinner Friday night!! 
Hope your doing okay!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

welcome back my friend!!!   glad you're back.   glad you didn't cheat too bad!!   You did really well.

Glad you're back hon.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey girlie!! Thanks so much! Nope I didn't have bad food all weekend, like I thought I would!! Only cheat I had was a few small drinks at the wedding, and one TINY piece of cake!! Thats it!!! 

YEAH!
how are you honey?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah ... Princess is back!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Nt!! Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

10-21-02
Meals today suck..no food in the house!

1. 9:30 am  (slept late)   1/2 cup of oats.. 2 eggs.. (that was the last of the eggs)
2.  1:00pm  Luna Bar (was left in my travel bag..lol)
3.  ?Will pick my up a grilled chicken salad!
4.  1 tbsp of pb ( I MISSED MY PENUT BUTTER THIS WEEKEND )
     w/ probably a protein shake ~ gotta get rid of that nasty jug!

GOING TO THE STORE TONIGHT!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

hehe ... I had a great weekend!  full of surprises - it was true Mrs.NT style ... she had many many offers to get married if something should happen to me ...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Darlin'! 

I'm glad you had a nice weekend!! That wedding sure sounds fun! Was it as beautiful as yours?
Am trying to get some ideas for my dance class for the kids tomorrow.. Lots of fun.. haven't done it in a while now.. 

I hope you feel great!
How did the job-hunting go?
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

HEY NT~ Oh lord..Sounds like you had a blast sweetie!!

NG~ Hey girl! Nope~ haven't had a chance to go job hunting yet!! But I guess I should soon..lol!
The wedding was very beautiful..but I still think mine was Awesome!! LoL!! It was a close call!! 
Have fun with your dance class!!!
Take care Jen!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

dear Princess ... you had asked that I be good ... unfortunately I was unable to fulfill that request.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

NT!!! You crack me up!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

if you were to take away the smoke in Mickey's hand, my av was about my stance for most of the night.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2002)

OCTOBER 22, 2002

GETTING BACK IN THE GYM HARDCORE!!

Okay, my body is completely healed now, and I can barely see where the Dr. cut me! I'm sooo ready to start workout out every day, and Lifting heavy! Thank god my diet has stayed clean throughout the past month, so that won't be a problem to make it even cleaner! Now that I have nothing holding me down (no 2nd job yet..HUBBY Is able to work Overtime starting today...although we don't know how long that will last...) Missouri trip is over, no more shopping for me..lord I am good to go for a long time w/ clothes, jewelry, etc...! SOOO Its back in the gym with my brother every night at 8:15pm!
HERE I GO


Breakfast today: 4 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb, 1 bn muffin (made homemade w/ eggwhites & water, and a bananna, and flour, baking soda, baking powder..they aren't to bad..made 8 mini ones)

Snack:  5 strawberries, EAS Lo carb Shake

Lunch:  5 oz. of Turkey meat, 1 1/2 cup of lettuce, 1/2 cucumber, 1 tbsp of fatfree honeymustard. 10 saltfree peanuts

Snack:  4 eggwhites

Dinner:  5 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

Post workout:  35g. protein powder mixed w/ water

Tonight we are working legs & doing 25 minutes of cardio on elliptical machine  Will post leg workout in the morning!

I'm EXCITED!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

Oh my gosh girly.,.....good post

Well, I guess "here you go"......
KiK

Your food sounds good today.  I'm hungry, I think I'm about to go make me some food now.

I'll be thinking about you when I work out tonight.   I'm doing cardio too.  Oh by the way.....AF came to visit me yesterday......biiiaaattcchh!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2002)

hey hon! 
Ya..here I go..watch out!! KiK!!!!!

Oh what a MEANINE!!! SORRYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I still got a week till she comes to Houston! 

Thanks for saying my food looks good! I spent $110 at the grocery store last night!! (& Thats just for Matt & me..for one wk..lol) Oh well!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 22, 2002)

Stace.......waz for lunch girly?   Did you stick to your plan?


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

hiya Princess girl!

Diet looks awesome!

Have fun at the gym!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 22, 2002)

hiya P. how's it goin?  Sounds like an awesome plan to me.  Good luck tonight. heheeh


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

'morning, P!
You...are shoped out? Is this really you? What did you do to our Princess?
had enough shopping.....


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stace.......waz for lunch girly?   Did you stick to your plan?



yes mam! I did GREAT yesterday..I ate Exaclty what I wrote for the day!!! WOW!  And I had 2 1/2 gallons of water yesterday..and had An awesome bicep/shoulder workout with my brother, plus 24 minutes of cardio.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn and Lina~ Yep..had a super workout last night..If felt awesome to sweat!!!

Burner.. Watch out honey..this girls on a mission for MORE muscles!!!!!!!  Princess is hibernating right now..lol! (pssst...My real reason for not shopping.... I need a BIGGER closet..and I already have a huge one..Maybe Matt can put his clothes somewhere else..HMMM? KIDDING!!!)
Hope your doing great Burner!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> yes mam! I did GREAT yesterday..I ate Exaclty what I wrote for the day!!! WOW!  And I had 2 1/2 gallons of water yesterday..and had An awesome bicep/shoulder workout with my brother, plus 24 minutes of cardio.



I'm so proud of you!!!!
Rock On sista'


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

THANKS GIRLIE!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Good morning sunshine!!



Glad yu had a goood wo!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

Todays Meals: October 23, 2002

meal one:  2 mini homemade bananna nut muffins, 2 slices of turkeybreast

Snack:     6 strawberries

Meal two: 4 slices of turkey breast, 2 cups of lettuce, half a cucumber, 15 saltfree peanuts, 1 tbsp of fatfree honey mustard

Snack:   Yogurt (6 oz. sugarfree) w/ 25 grams of protein powder mixed w/ water.

Meal three:  5 oz. chicken breast (32g.protein), w/ 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

postworkout: 25 gram protein pwd. mixed w/ water


Hopefully another day of no chocolate


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

Good Morning Lina! How are you????


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello people!  how are you P and FB and of course lina?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

HEY KUSO!!! I'm greatttttttttttt! How are you doing sweetie???? Long time no talk! Hope everythings Peachy for ya dear!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Everything is peachy  thanks for asking! 

How bout with you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 23, 2002)

Kusoooooo.....how are you darlin'?  Awwww, I've missed my beach baby friend.

Long time no talk, huh???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

morning P!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Kusoooooo.....how are you darlin'?  Awwww, I've missed my beach baby friend.
> 
> Long time no talk, huh???



TOO long .....been either whoring in the chat forum or working......sorry  

So how@s things with you?


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey hey everyone!

I'm grrrrreat!

Hiya P and kuso!

It's Wednesday!! Bachelor night!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

Lina ... bachelor night or bachelorette night?


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Hiya sweetie!

BTW.....P....I`ve always wanted to ask why you don`t have an avy????


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

Hiya NT!!!

Bachelor Night on TV!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

BTW...NT...don`t get ecited buddy! I`m happy to see you but that sweetie WASN`T for you


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> BTW...NT...don`t get ecited buddy! I`m happy to see you but *that sweetie WASN`T for you*



as long as we have that understanding ...


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

NO problems here buddy!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

HEY NT!!! How are you darlin!!!???

Kuso I don't know why I don't have an avy?? Does that bother you sweetie??


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Well....to be honest.....kinda!  

Avys give character and you look so lonely without one  Of course if you don`t WANT one it`s cool though!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

plus..he wants to see you...
I second the motion: Princess needs to put up an avi.
So it is written, so it is done. (or at least should be)


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## Leslie (Oct 23, 2002)

Right on! Where is da avy girl?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

all in favor of P adding herself in an avi say: 'aye'

AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE! AYE!


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

I do remember one wayyyy back when that P did have an avvy....

Yes, time to get one!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I do remember one wayyyy back when that P did have an avvy....
> 
> Yes, time to get one!



(pssst..this is where you are supposed to say: "Aye")


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm too sleepy today!

(AYE x 1,000,000)

There Burner, happy?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

you betcha!
ok, 1 million + ayes in favor of P's getting a sexy avi of herself up and posted!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

YOU GUYS ARE NUTSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

HI LESLIE!!!

Okay The only avy I have is my old one.. I don't have acess to any others!!! soooo IF You guys want the old one..thats cool....I don't want to look lonely!! LoL!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

yeah...lonely is bad.
We are doing this for YOU. See how selfless we are? Looking after your better interests?

You canot get that one hot pic of you in the pool? It wuold be to your benefit...


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

LoL!! Toooo my benefit?? Are you sure about that Burner?? LoL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

there is no doubt in MY mind. 
I ma a selfless being.
If I were as cute and adorable as you and have pics, I'D post avitars


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

go Burner go ... lol ... aye aye aye aye

I'm doing great P!  We have another Halloween party this weekend and then next weekend our daughter has a sleepover - needless to say I doubt we'll just stay home.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks B~ I just don't have any way to do an avy!

NT! WOW Sounds like a BUSY & FUN weekend!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

this weekend will be #3 in a row that we've gone out ... 
Should be a fun weekend.  Dressing up is a great time because I can get away with a little more than I do normally.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

I wana go to a halloween party.....
what are y'al dressing up as?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

how about this, it's sized for your avatar.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

NO!!! I hate that pic!! I am much thinner now, and I LOOK Like a guy in that pic!! YUC! Please..I couldn't look at that all day!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

that's the one! dvlmn...you da man!

Suprised how you got them, er her in there....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I wana go to a halloween party.....
> what are y'al dressing up as?



Mrs.NT is going as Foxy Brown from Austin Powers and I'm going as a hippie.  I guaged my outfit on comfort, the Mrs. guaged her on how sexy she could be and still be warm ... she wanted to wear her little girl outfit (short teddy, panties and that's about it)but I told her she might get really cold. he he


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

avy


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

DVL working hard!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm not the best at editing pix, but not the worst either.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

we now have a beautiful pic of Princess to look at, so you did good!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2002)

AWWWW THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

ya know, I have to admit, I liked the OTHER photo...but this one will do....


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

Burner...you have got to be KIDDING!!! You can't see my face in that pic!! 
Is it because I am almost NAKED??
HMMM?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Burner...you have got to be KIDDING!!! You can't see my face in that pic!!
> Is it because I am almost NAKED??
> HMMM?



Princess .... picture ... almost naked .... DID I MISS SOMETHING?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

Good Morning NT!

Nope..you didn't miss anything..I was just referring to my Bikkini pic that DVLMN posted first!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

morning P!
um..no comment. I plead the fifth.....


I like this picture of you too.....I just remembered that other one....
you are right. This one shows off that great smile of yours!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 24, 2002)

good morning P!

Whew ... for a minute, I thought I had missed something I shouldn't be missing! 

I like the pic now!  Besides being very pretty, you've got a great smile.


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

Yo babe....nice to see you got me up.........I mean got an avy up


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

AWWW thanks Burner!  ** BLUSHING**

Geeee thanks NT!! Your toooo SWEET!!!

KUSO!! Hey you!! Yep should have KNOWN you would say something like that..goober!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2002)

A goober eh? Don`t know what that is but it sure doesn`t sound like you`d wanna eat it  

Your avy looks great though


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

A GOOBER?? I don't know what that is? I just call people that who are acting Silly!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 24, 2002)

gmorning cutie.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

Good Morning to you too cutie!! How are you???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm doin alright, reality of the move set in last night when I went to my cousins for dinner last night, was kinda sad.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

ohhh honey I'm sorry!!!  
your gonna be okay!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 24, 2002)

Yeah, just for 4.5 yrs now they were the  closest family. And then Jen (cousins wife) kept tellin me she wished I wasn't moving. PLus they have a new puppy that was so so cute. Made me miss mine big time. 

But there oldest son is probably going to go to college at SDSU so I might end up renting a room out to him. lmao

She just thinks I won't come back or keep in touch, even though I will and plan on it.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey babe! 

GREAT avvy!!  
I just wanted to pop in real quick and wish you a wonderful weekend! Haven't talked to you much this week, we need to make up for that next week!
I'm off to the movies now (7:50 PM here right now.. )
Take care sweets!  

Jen


----------



## Stacey (Oct 25, 2002)

Heya D~ That would be really neat if you rented out a room to your cousins son!! 
Good Luck with the move this weekend!!!

Hey Jen~ Thanks!!
How are you? I know we didn't get to chat much this week..
Hope you had a good week hon!! Have fun at the movies...and have a great weekend!!
Take care sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 25, 2002)

Friday!!! YEAH!!! PAYDAY~~ WoooHOOoO~
10-25-02

MEALS:

M1:  1/2c of oats, 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb
M2:   EAS lo carb shake
M3:   5oz. of chicken, 1/2 cup of green beans
M4:   balance bar
M5:   5oz of chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

Making bananna bread for my granny tonight... soo I know I will sample a piece!! 

Everyone have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2002)

Happy monday P..  

*sighs* nope.. didn't work.. it's still the same BORING monday..  

Have a good day sweetpea!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2002)

Well hello my journal! I hate it when I can't get on to this site!!! Although..it may be a good thing since I am swamped at work! I'm at my apartment business center..and I am able to connect here! FINALLY! I wonder what the deal is on my work computer!?? Hmmm? 

Anyway..Saturday 10-26-02----awesome leg workout, and 25 minutes on precor machine, and 10 min. on stairstepper..went dancing sat. night! On monday I could barely walk!!!  Love it! Sunday was rest day! 
Monday-- bicep/shoulder workout..w/ the brother- was totally awesome.. and we did 20 min. on stairstepper-

My diet was SUPER clean/ and low cal yesterday since I had a major cheat meal late sunday night w/ the family..greasy chicken tenders..and my tummy was SOOO upset on monday!

anywhoooo
Tonight.. cardio only..25 minutes running/jogging with puppy..and the dreaded grocery store trip..and washing clothes.. oh how fun!
Diet today:

Bfast. 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb
lunch.. chicken w/ lettuce, green peppers, rice, black beans, and mild salsa ..yum!

dinner... 6 oz. of chicken, 1 cup of green beans.
I'm stuffed right now. 

I HOPE EVERYONE IS GREAT!! I miss you guys!!!!!!!! 
Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi Jen~ How are you doing??? hopefully great! ~ I'll go check out your journal!
Take care!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey P!
I know.. When IM is down, I get all frustratedat work.. sucks.. guess what? I'm becoming a Personal Trainer!!! I'm getting my license in the end of Nov- beginning of Dec!!  that is if I pass the test..  which only 5 out of 28 does!! but I'm gonna make it!
I'm a bit nervous about it.. Cause I'm going to Stockholm, capital of Sweden to get the education.. 9 days.. 12 hrs a day.. But with the top of the fitness people in Sweden as teachers.. so much fun! But I'm scared.. It costs about 1600 dollars, which I will borrow from my folks.. I don't know how much of it is borrowed an how much is given though.. 
Anyways, just wanted to tell you!! I'm so excited! 

I'm glad to hear you had a nice weekend! I bet your legs hurt.. Mine hurt SO BAD today.. I've planned to do some cardio today and I know I'll be in major pain!! But I'm gonna do it!

How's MAtt? everything alright? Rob's leaving for China and Hong Kong on friday.. I so don't want him to go.. he'll be gone for 2 and half weeks and be back around the 19th of nov.. and I'm leaving on the 23rd.. IT SUCKS..  I don't want him to fly all around the world with all the scary shit going on everywhere!!  

Oh lordy (that's my "I got that from Princess, it sounds so cute"-word ..lol), this was a long reply.. Haven't talked to you for some time and I guess I needed to blurt it all out.. 

I hope you're feeling good! How's the job thingie going btw?

Take care sugarpops ,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

Your a nut Jen!!!
Hi babe!! WOW!! I feel like I haven't talked to you in forever to!! WOW Your going to be a personal trainer!! Thats soooo awesome! I am acutally applying at 24hour fitness tonight! Girl, your going to have fun with that!! Thats cool you get to learn from the best to!! Have a wonderful time!! I'm soooo happy for you!!!!
Matts great.. hes getting ready for his big  hunting trip in 3 wks..lordy..that boys crazy!!!  But we are doing really great..your so sweet for asking!! Thanks!
WOW you poor thing, Sorry Rob will be gone for 2 wks. That does suck!!!  I bet your long distance bill is Outrageous!!

Your tooo cute..saying you got "oh Lordy" from me! Do I say that a lot? LoL!!! 
Take care honey and have a wonderful day!!
Stacey


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Glad you are back babe


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks to you babe!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey Stace.....I was missing you yesterday.   If you and I didn't email back and forth, what would we do???/

My legs are sore today from my leg workout yesterday.  I can barely walk

  <--------  there I go bouncin' off the walls again!!!   KiK


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Actually P.....w8 gave me that link  I did have the wonderful idea to ask for it, but she came through with the goods


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

KiK @ FG!!! 
I know girl.. If we couldn't have emailed.. I would have been lost too!!!!
My legs were finally feeling a little better yesterday...I tore them up girl!! GLAD YOUR SORE..LoL

Kuso!!! Well that was totally cool of w8!!! YEAH! Thanks for asking her for help!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

MEALS 10-30-02

1.  1/2 cup of oatmeal, 5 eggwhites
2.   2 tbsp of pb
3.   6 oz. of turkey breast, 1 cup of lettuce, 1 green pepper, 1 tbsp of fat free honey mustard, 5 peanuts *don't ask*
4.  EAS Lo carb shake
5.  6 oz. of turkey breast, 1 cup of lettuce, 2 eggwhites, 1/2 cucumber

Workout at 8 tonight
ab, calves, bootie & cardio-


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah ... P is back.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

HEY NT!! I missed ya! How are you???


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

Great ... I missed you as well!  

I've survived my past 3 party weekend parties.  Only 2 left to go.  This weekend our daughter has a bday/sleepover and she's gone at 4pm.   That means the party will begin when she leaves - yikes!  That will be a long day/night.  

How are you?  What's new?   You're applying for another job at 24hr Fitness?  What would you be doing?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

wow!! You are a partying foooool!! I'm glad your surviving hon!!!
I'm doing good. Work is sooo busy!! Yep, I am applying for the receptionist desk at 24 hr. tonight..or friday night!   I want all the money I make there (If I get it) to go into a savings acct. for our house. We are suppose to start building in March... and I want new bedroom furniture, the entire set, a leather recliner to go w/ my leather couch I bought 2 yrs ago, a cool cabinet for my china! ETC, ETC, ETC..... Sooo Much stuff to buy- plus we are Trying to save for our home...but Thats not happening that much..lol!!

SOOOO YEP! A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do! matts working overtime when They let them also!! We are just soooo determined to get our home ya know!!! And its sneaking up on us!! 
BUT~ I'm doing great! Feel great, Have been working out, eating good... and great love toooo ....lol!!! 

THANKS For asking


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

ohh yes.. And The main point--- we don't want charge cards...other wise..we would be fine..lol!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

You two sound very determined - I think that's great you're building a house!!  Putting the money you make at the fitness place is a good idea.  You're used to living without it, so if you never see it, you won't miss it.  Saving is pretty hard.  We will start ourselves, but that will mean our party weekends will have to take a back seat.    As well as our travelling ...  

We'd like to build as big as we can afford and not move from house to house gradually moving up in size.  Since there is only 3 of us and no more to come, we can build for us as we are now.  And in 9 years our daughter will be 18 and she will probably move out - HOLY!!  Does time fly ... when I typed that and think about it, 9 years really isn't that long.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks!! We are very very determined! I actually enjoy apartment life..wierd huh... but I really really want a back yard, and A big home, and room for all my wedding gifts, etc..!  AND A GARAGE!  

WOW 9 yrs actually will fly by!! No more kids for you??? 
Thats cool
Thats good to build a home that you want to stay in for a long time!! Thats what we are thinking. BUT We know we want a lot of land one day... sooo we are not spending TOOOO Much!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

we found out that my wife carries a 'bug' that can cause male children to possibly go blind.  With all of today's craziness, we think it's best that if we have children that they're given the best chance then can to survive and grow up.  We found out midway thru my wife's pregnancy ... so we crossed our fingers and hoped everything would turn out ok.  With that knowledge, we decided we won't have anymore children.     I believe they have found a possible cure, but I have some issues with trying to fix things like that before/at birth.  To me, it's almost like playing god.  I'd prefer to leave child brith as natural as can be.  

What do you think about having the knowledge to change a defect of an unborn baby?  Would you decide to have a baby knowing that if it was a boy that you could change his eyesight?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

ohh gosh NT! I am very with you on that subject! You shouldn't "Mess with God"! I wouldn't have more children either if I were in you and your wifes shoes!!! That would not be fair at all to the child!! I don't think I would want to Change the defect of an unborn baby! Although, If I were pregnant already...and The dr. said my child would be blind unless I took this drug..or whatever..than maybe..but PROBABLY not! 
Sorry to hear your wife carries that "Bug"! You guys are blessed with a beautiful smart daughter though.. I would stop there to!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

When we found out about the 'bug', it was during the pregnancy and we at that  point did not know the sex of the baby.  We decided to just go with what happened.  If the baby was a boy and if he was blind, we'd deal with it at that point.  With the grace of god, we have a healthy baby girl ... well, little girl now.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

WoW NT!! Thats sooooooo awesome!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 30, 2002)

How touching NT.   I agree with you about not wanting to pick the sex or choose anything genetically.    
However, knowing how bad I want another baby, if my doctor said there was something they could do to block the gene or bug or whatever it is from passing on to my unborn child, I'd definitely do whatever I could to give my child a chance.

I straddle the fence here a little because I also believe that God doesn't give you anything that you're not strong enough to handle.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

Wednesday nights workout 10-30-02

35 minutes run/walk/ sprint with Cody (my pup)
60 lunges w/ 15lb dbbells
30 squats holding weights
30 pile' squats holding 15lb. db in the middle of legs
step ups (on stairs outside) w/ 10lb weights in each hand

bicep curls w/ 15lb db
Shoulder workout...
abs.. & calves

ALL Done at my aparment while watching TV!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

Happy Halloween everyone!!!!!!! 

10-31-02

Todays meals.. (SLIGHT CHEATING WILL GO ON TODAY) - todays Bosses Bday..And OF course.. HALLOWEEN! 

M1: 1/2 cup of oats w/ Splenda, 5 eggwhites
M2:  5 slices of turkey breast, 1 cup of lettuce, 1/2 cucumber, 5 peanuts
~ snack~ small small peice of bday cake! 
M3:  Eas lo carb shake
M4:  chicken/ 3 eggwhites/ 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb
M5:  SOME KIND of chocolate..lol!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Happy Halloween everyone!!!!!!!
> 
> 10-31-02
> ...



Oh yeeeeaahhhh!!!   I so am going to adopt that statement into my journal for today.


KiK


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

KiK!! go ahead girl... steal it!! We can share!! kik!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

They are having a **HUGE** Halloween party in the conference room today at noon... they are setting up right now..the conference room is across from MY office..and I Can see alllll of the yummy food they are putting in there..and can smell it to!!!!

NOT FAIR AT ALL!! I am going to sit here and eat my turkey salad...while they much on chips/ cheese dip, cookies, more chips..someones homemade chilli (thank god I don't like chilli)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

FG ... my wife and I talked extensively about whether or not to have a doctor block the gene (thanks ... I was at a loss of what it was called yesterday) and didn't want to chance it.  If it was successful, great.  If not, we would feel that we had given birth to a child that now has to make an extra effort just to live a 'normal' life.  We weren't ready to live with that.  It is a tough call to make ... 

Happy Halloween P!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

HEY NT!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN To you toooooo sweetie!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

thanks ... you're a dear!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

Sooo whats your daugher for Halloween?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

she's dressing up as Spider Rella ... a witch who's into spiders.  She is painting her hair black with sparkles, a black dress with spiderweb looking lace on the top and glow-in-the-dark green sandles with spiders on them.  A spider pendant.  I will post pictures once we get them developed.  : )

And what are you going to dressup as?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

OHHH HOW CUTE!! Shes gonna look awesome!! have fun!
Oh I am not dressing up!!  I'm just going to hang at my moms house.. and help her pass out candy! I did think about putting on my wedding dress for fun though..and being a "bride"!!!  hey..its not like I can ever dress up in it..ya know!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

I hear ya ... I've tried to get my wife to do the same, but the wedding dress has become somewhat of a DO NOT TOUCH OR SPEAK of item in our house -  - so the better-ment of a happy household, I don't.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2002)

Why can't you speak of her wedding dress???


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey sweets!
I don't have much time on my hands, just wanted to wish you a LOVELY WEEKEND!!  Hope you have a good one!

psst, check out my journal, wrote you some there.. 

Take care,
J


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2002)

because I think that anyone spending that much money on a clothing item should wear it more than once, but my wife says that it is now a keepsake.  I'm not to talk about it anymore, because I always try and goad her into wearing it again.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2002)

Good morning Princess.

Good morning NT.  NT, can't wait to see the pics from last night.....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2002)

My wife took quite a few pics at our daughter's halloween party at school.  I'm quite excited to see them as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2002)

here is a pic of the pumpkins we made.
from left to right, is my wife's, mine and our daughters.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 1, 2002)

I like your Garfield!!
Your daughter's looks like someone took a hatchet to it's head....KiK


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

Cool Pumpkins NT!!
I didnt carve any this year  Been too busy.....No wonder it didnt "feel" like Halloween!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2002)

Oh, and hey Princess

Didi you apply for that job yet?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2002)

FG ... she didn't quite go to the pattern ... close, but not exactly.     It was supposed to be an evil jester with his teeth showing ... instead, he has a mouth ... 

Leslie ... thanks.  It was fun doing it as a family.  Although I'm not the holiday type, carving the pumpkins was fun.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey JEN!!! THANK YOU HONEY!! You have a wonderful weekend tooooo!! Kay~ I am going to go peek in your journal now!~


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

cooool pumpkins NT!!!!  Did you guys have fun!!???

Hi Leslie! Actually I am applying tonight!!  I have been so busy I haven't had a chance..but tonights the night!
How are you sweetie?? 

HEY FG!!! WAZ UP HONEY! I wish we were meeting tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2002)

it was fun doing the pumpkins


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

COOOOL! I BET IT WAS!!!

How are ya today?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 1, 2002)

excellent ... and yourself?

I'm gone in about half hour ... yeah ... to get my current tattoo finished up.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 1, 2002)

ohh cool!!! Have fun! I am leaving at 3:30!!! 
after work I am going to apply at 24hr~ Then grab my dog and head out to my Grannys farm (an hour away) and stay w/ her for the night!! Tomorrow around 4 or 5 I have to go to my bosses bayhouse party! (Its an hour from my house, the opposite way of my grannys!
Don't know what else though! 
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

NT-
sweet pumpkins!
did those take long?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey P! I hope you had a fab weekend! How did the job interview go? Any luck!? 
And oh, how was your bosses party?

Take care sweets! 
NG


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2002)

burner ... my wife was done in about an hour, my daughter and I were done in about an hour and half ... 

They are fun to do.  I started with a spectre, but found the picture was too small to actually carve, so I went over it with Garfield.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2002)

morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey everyone!! Morning NT!
Jen~ Hey girl..yes I had a great weekend, thanks for asking. The party was Borging, and W E T! I didn't drink..I guess thats why it was borging! LoL!
But I did go see My granny yesterday at her farm, and we had a wonderful visit!! MY hubby worked till 2am friday night, and saturday night, and 11pm last night..so we didn't get to see much of each other! 

I did apply FINALLY friday! They didn't have any managers there, (I applied late that night) so I just turened in the app..and Today When I go I will ask if they got it! 

Hope everyone has a great day! Its nasty & rainy here!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

gmorning P.  good luck with the app. I'm going and applying there today to.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Wow You are!!! COOL D! Good luck to you to!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Meals today~ I cheated bad yesterday..sooo Gotta get back on the band wagon!

Meal one..luna bar
meal two.. 5 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans
Meal 3....  Eas low Carb (2 carbs, 110 cals, 15 pro) shake
Meal 4 .... 5 oz. chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb


Cardio tonight, plus leg day! 

I am training one of my friends at my apartment gym starting tomorrow!! We are really excited!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Meal 3....  Eas low Carb (2 carbs, 110 cals, 15 pro) shake


I like those, too.  I've been having trouble finding them though   I checked both Randalls and all 3 Krogers in my area and they haven't had any in stock in weeks 

I finally decided to go to the EAS website and order some... they were on sale!!!  I got them last Friday, YEAH!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey B!!!!! 
I get mine at Wal-Mart for $5.00!!!!  I will have to check out that site!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

Wal-Mart, uh???

Didn't even think to look there


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

ya girl.. they have them in the Vitamin aile!!  Check it out!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2002)

I have only had 26grams of carbs today! WooHoo! 
And plan on not going over 35!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2002)

Cool P!

I knew I'd be drinking Sat. night so I only had 10g carbs all day that day


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

Wow That was smart B!!
I ended up with 45 grams yesterday (due to veggies- & pb)


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

11-05-02
Tuesday....waiting on friday!
Only did cardio last night..30 minutes on incline treadmill..walking/jogging. & abs, cleaned apartment..vacuuming, dusting, windex, etc..

Meals today:
one:  8:30am  Luna bar (in a rush)
two:  10 am    2 cartons of eggbeaters (24g. of pro)
three: 1pm     5 oz. baked chicken, 1/2 cup of greenbeans, 1 tiny green pepper
Four:  4pm      EAS Low carb strawberry shake
five:    6:30pm      5 oz. of chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 cup of lettuce, 20 saltfree peanuts

after workout...probably 2 tbsp of pb


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

How'd your app at 24hr go?  Mine turned into all BS but I'm still thinking about not giving up since I just have to study for a stupid test and pass that to get an interview to be a trainer.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

HEY D! Sorry yours turned out to be BS!! I am just applying to be a front desk girl!  I didn't go there last night..we had horrible weather, and I didn't want to drive..sooo I went to my apt. gym! 
Hope you have a good day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 5, 2002)

It's cool, and good idea, not driving in crappy weather.

It just makes no sense to me to make somebody go through taking a test and all that stuff, before they even get an interview. I mean to me it makes no sense wasting all that time if in the end I don't get the job because he doesn't think he'd like to hire me after the interview.

Part of me think I should just give up and get a tech job again even though with the market how it is right now I really truely don't want to.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 5, 2002)

Ya! It was HORRIBLE!!!!!!! But~ Its sunnnnny today 

Your right..that doesn't make any sense!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey P!
I'm glad you had a nice weekend! That sucks BIG TIME, that Matt works so much! I would be so frustrated! I felt kinda abandomed this weekend too, with Rob gone.. He's in Hong Kong again now and will be travelling to China again tomorrow.. Living at 5 stars hotels everywhere.. And he is complaining..  No, seriously, all that travelling takes its toll on him.. I just want him to come home!!! 

I'm glad you applied for that job on friday! I hope you get it! It would be so perfect for you!!  Ms Social girl herself! 
I'm sorry the party was boring.. I was at a boring party myself friday.. Everyone was getting drunk exept me, didn't feel like drinking at all.. So I went home early.. 

I hope you have a great wednesday! 

Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey Jen!!  How are ya? Thanks for visting me! 
Matts hours do sucK! Its starting to wear on us, and hes looking for another job! Wish us luck!!!!  I bet Rob does get sick of living in hotels all the time, even if they are nice, that gets old!!! I know you miss him!! 
I hope I get that job to! They said they do interviews on Friday from 1-3pm... sooo I don't know what I am going to do! I may have to take a long lunch...b/c that gym is about 30 minutes from my work! (2 minutes from my house)...soooo we will see!! 
I think it would be fun though!
Girl, I know what ya mean about not wanting to drink!! Thats probably why my party was borging!! I didn't want to drink, lol!
Well take care girlie..talk to you soon!
~~HUGS~~ Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

Had a great workout last night:
11-5-02

35 mintues of running/ walking w/ incline going up & down.. on treadmill

Leg extention-  80lbs 4 sets / 12 reps.. then 85lbs.. 6 reps
Leg curls-   75lbs.. 3 sets/ 10 reps
Lying leg curl- 75lbs.. 3 sets of 12 reps
Thigh roller machine (your laying on your back rowing up and down)
100lbs.. 3 sets of 15.. then 110lbs.. 10reps
lunges w/ 15lb db  15 steps on each leg, repeated 3 times

Shoulder press..50lbs.. 3 reps of 15

Abs.. 50 on incline bench
obliques.. 50 on each side
leg in air push up (name?) 35 reps

50 calf raises w/ 110lbs.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey P!
Where's yer squats at?

How are ya today?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

Meals today (mod. carb day)

I never put my vitamins on here: 1 womens multi, 1 vitamin C, 1 folic acid, and then also 1 exenadrine today! 

Meal one:  1/2 cup of oats, 4 eggwhites
Meal two:  Low carb shake Eas
Meal three: 6oz. of chicken, 1 cup of green beans
Meal four:  sf yogurt, 1 tbsp of pb, 2 eggwhites
Meal five:   5 oz. of chicken, 1/2 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

I did a zillion squats alll day yesterday at work (in the bathroom) at home, while playing w/ my puppy! And while getting ready for work..sooo  I didn't feel like doing them! PLUS.. people were hogging the machine!

How are U?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> leg in air push up (name?) 35 reps



are these those hip thrust things where your legs are straight up in the air and you use your hips to drive your heels up lifting your lower body up in the air?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm good, trying to get over this danged cold. I was off on Monday, and pretty much slept all day, read, watched movies....didn't go outside....
did I mention eat??? yeah...need to monitor that one better....


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Sunshine!

How are things?  Did you get that second job finally?

Who wouldn't hire a cute, friendly, smiley girl like you!!!!

Looks like you are doing great!  

How old is your pup now? Is he house broken?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

YA D! I Guess your right.. your holding yourself up w/ um? Your hips I guess, And Push them up straight for a lot of reps!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

that must be as dangerous for a guy as a woman on the butt blaster.....
Hot chick..butt all up in the air....
have I mentioned...I always get caught looking at the girl o the butt blaster????


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

Burner, you are hilarious! Sorry you had a cold! I'm glad its going away!!! Stop eating bad food too mister!!   

Hi Lina~ How are ya babe?? Nope~ haven't gotten the job yet.. still waiting for an interview!   THANKS For all the compliments thought....your sooo sweet !!!!
I am doing really good girl!! Good w/ food/ and my workouts..acutally super proud of myself!  My puppy is doing GREAT!! THANKS FOR ASKING! He will be 7 months tomorrow!  AND yep hes house trained, finally!!! Hes really good..he runs to the door when he has to go and whines, barks, whatever,...depends on how bad he has to go..lol!!
How are your kids doing?? I never have enough time anymore to read your journal!!! I'm so swamped at work! I hope your great hon..take care!!! SMILES TO YOU!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

um..if I actually ate 100% correct...I'd lean out...then what would I have to biatch about?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 6, 2002)

LMAO!!! YOUR SOooooo FUNNNY!!!!
Thanks for making me laugh today honey!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

that's my job...board jester!


----------



## lina (Nov 6, 2002)

Princess, well good luck getting da job! I'm fine! I spend the afternoon helping out in my daughter's class since the lead teacher was sick!  A lot of croup and flu going around the school now.  I had fun and even thought about becoming a teacher since the hours are good and coincide with kids' school time and summer vaca!  I'm going to go in Friday again to teach a science class....

How long did it take to housetrain your pup? Our pup 'pongo' is so cute but he still is not easily housetrained! I came home yesterday and he was all smothered in poop!!!! I was so upset!!!! ARrrrggHHhh!!! Luckily he stays in his cage when we go out so he's not all over the place....phew! 

Yeah, Burner is the board jester!!! You definitely are that!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

pongo? From 101 dalmations?

I know my place...want info..go to w8, Tp, DP...wanna laugh...me, ok kuso's always a riot.....and the rest of us!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey P, where are you today!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah...haven't heard from her OR Lina....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey guys! Sorry I was swamped at work.. and NOW I am getting ready to leave!  

Last nights workout..

Pull down machine ? Its for your lats..but you put your hand on two hand things, and your sitting on a small seat, (BIG MACHINE, You put whatever weight you can pull down)... its cool!! I can only do 110 pounds though!

Then.
Bicep curls, tricep extentions, tricep push down machine, E-Z bar curls, this lat machine, lateral raises, etc..etc.. long workout, took me 50 minutes to do all the weight stuff, then My bro and I did 15 minutes on precor machine, and abs. (we did do a 7 minute warmup on the treadmill to)

MEALS ARE GREAT & CLEAN!!!! Go me!

Tonight my I start training my friend shes meeting me at my apartment in an hour. She has a hip problem though.. sooo we gotta be careful!!!!! 

HI NIKEGIRL!!! HI POST WHORE BURNER!!! HI LINA!!!  

Lina~ I could see you as a teacher.. that would be a perfect job, and your soooo good with your own kids~ And your creative!! I have a lot of family members that are teachers - and they love it!!
Take care!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey P!
Glad tosee you FIANNLY made it...even if tho just for a minute...
I loved the technical term: "two hand things"


Have a great weekend! talk to you Monday!
mike


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

Heya Mike~ Man I am sooo bad with names of all the big machines my brother has me doing!

LoL! I know I wasn't around here yesterday...Today I will be though!! 

Thanks Burner..u have a great weekend TOOOOOO!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

Morning sweetie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Gooood Moorrrnnninnggg Princess????

How are you today?  How was the workout with your friend last night?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

Good morning NT! How are U??

Heya FG! How are you!??? I'm great! Our workout was pretty good! I had to go easy on her for the first day.. sooo all we did was cardio. We walked for 35 minutes with my dog! We talked forever!! It was nice having her there!!  Thanks for asking!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm good except I think I'm gonna have to call my doctor.   It's starting to hurt a little.  On the inside (right side of the boob) and on the bottom.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm great ... it's Friday and a long weekend ... wee hoo!

How are you this fine fine Friday?

Hey FG ... is your pain related to your BA?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey NT....how are you sweetie?  I'm forced to talk to you here since YOU NEVER COME TO MY SIDE OF THE WORLD   



just jokeing babe....yeah, it is related.  I have another rupture.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

NT~ No kidding!! YEAH ITS FRIDAY FINALLY!! I'm glad your great babe!!! I am so great~ Thank you for asking!!!
Are you off for Vererans Day?
I WISH I was!!! 

FG~ Honey call your doctor!! I'm sorry your hurting girl!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

Veterans day?  Is that the same as rememberance day?  If so, yep!!

What's on the weekend agenda?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

FG ... posted in your journal.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

I think its the same thing! 
Well lucky you to be off! Have fun!
I don't know yet what all I am doing this weekend..but I do know that My hubby works 6am -2pm TODAY! I get to be a normal couple tonight and go out to eat with my husband..on a friday night..I'm SO Excited!! & Hes off all weekend! YEAH!

What are u doing NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2002)

We're not doing too much.  We're going over to the grandparents houses to give them this years school pictures of Jaquelyn.  And this year, we got little key chains ... they are very nice.  Wow ... what a difference in how she looks when compared to last years pic.  It's sad and exciting at the same time. 

We might go out and create trouble Sunday ...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

Kids grow up tooo fast huh!!!

Have fun w/ the grandparents!!  They will love that visit!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Have a great weekend babe!  I hope you get to spend some quality time with Mr Princess! 

Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Nov 8, 2002)

awww thanks sooo much JENNY!!!
Mr. Princess...lol..I'm going to tell him you said that! 

I Hope you have a wonderful weekend to sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 10, 2002)

Saturdays meals & workout: 11-9-02

woke up at 9am..made me a protein shake, washed clothes, etc.

My dog and I went on a NICE run (in the windy weather) for 35 minutes..felt Great!..climbed everyones stairs in the apt. too..
Then came home and did 100 crunches, 50 obliques each side, 40 leg in air push up thing, more regular crunches! MY ABS LOOK AWESOME! Wooo hooo..I showed them off to hubby!

We went to the mall ..ate in food court..HE had Taco bell..I had a grilled chicken salad from this Awesome health food place!!  Yum yum..But all it had in it was the grilled chicken, tons of lettuce, and some cucumbers..oh well

Then shopped..
then At home had 3 pieces of baked chicken (while he muched on chips...) and I had an apple, and some green beans

Later.. we drank together, But I only had 2 budlights!

TODAY~ WOKE UP Starving!!!!!!!!!!!

I had 5 eggwhites, and 1/2 cup of oats, and 1 tbsp of pb
Also made him Choc. chip cookies... I had 2!  (todays my cheat meal day)

Now hes watching the fuqing football game, and I just got done cleaning apt...and taking a shower...

Waiting for 3pm..sooo we can go to Pappasittos Mexican Rest.!! 

Hope everyones great


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

wow, sounds like a good day for you two, I'm glad you got to spend time together. 

Hope your sunday goes awesome.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks Dvlmn!! Yea, its really weird having him with me 24-7!!! LoL!!
But I like it..and no fights either!! Thats goooood! Sometimes if we are up each others buts for a LONG time, we will get pissy!LoL!

About to go chow on some mexican Chicken fajitas now!! 
Have a wonderful sunday to you tooooo!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 10, 2002)

sounds yummy, enjoy and have fun today. 

Chat with ya more tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey P!
So...hubby has fast metablosim? He gets to eat anything he wants?
He's a lucky guy in SO many ways!


how was the fajitas?
( my favorite food)

Budlight? I forget you area TEXAN.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Heya Burner~
Yes, the hubby is very lucky! He can eat whatever he wants and not gain a single pound!~  Oh well..
Oh the Fajitas were okay.. I've had better! lol!
YES SIR~ I am a TEXAN! Usually I drink way more bud lights than that, But I just could'nt that night! 
How was your weekend Babe? Hopefully great!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

My weekend was pretty good. I got a 'new' washer and dryer forma  friend tis weekend. They moved into a house where the previous owners left them. My friend's have anew ones and let me have the others. (I am using an older set now..and the drer is shot..it tkaes at least two to three runthroughs to dry clothes..so this will be nice.
Quick run down from weekend events at the club:
4 compliments
1 fight break up
2 puke cleanups...(ewww)
1 new email ady (girl moved to Greenland next day)
3 gropings
0 girls taken home....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

HI PRINCESS!!!!
How are you today?  HOpe you had a great weekend.
Kinda busy this morning, but not too bad.  Here and there.

Hope you are not too busy this morning.....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Good morning P & FG


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey B...how are ya honey???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

hey B!
Yuo working today as well?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey B!
> Yuo working today as well?


Yeah  

The civil servants have the day off and alot of the contractors (like fade) but my little group is here, working our tails off 

The up side is that it's soooo quiet I can get a lot done.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm about to stick my nose into my books.....

So...lil upset tat you ahd to roll oUT of bed..and all fade had to do was just roll over???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

HEYA FG!! I'm okay today..little busy! No big deal! I did have a wonderful weekend w/ my hubby!   I'm about to go get me lunch somewhere! 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

WOW BURNER~ LoL!!! SOUNDS Like you had a wonderful weekend dude!! 

HI BUTTERFLY!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey B...how are ya honey???


I'm doing good!  Nice quiet uneventful weekend!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm about to stick my nose into my books.....
> 
> So...lil upset tat you ahd to roll oUT of bed..and all fade had to do was just roll over???


Yeah... that sucked!  I did snuggle a bit before getting dressed though, that was nice


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

looks like I'll be getting  alittle snuggle time with my girl this wednesday....first time in about three weeks I've ben able to see her..


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

That's tough, not getting to see her very often.

I dated a guy in college that went to a University 4 hrs North of where I was... really sucked!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey when do we get to see a pic of her???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

can't say as she would want her pic posted.....not my call.
I did ask her is she wanted to go to Mexico with..but she cannot.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Yeah... that sucked!  I did snuggle a bit before getting dressed though, that was nice



 I have to do that every morning w/ my hubby...it sooo sucks!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

snugling with your hubby sucks?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Nononono! lol! OOOPS! I meant it sucks that I have to get up, and he gets to just roll over and take my spot!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

oohh...the 'cozy' spot. like when the alarm goes off..you hit the snooze button and go back into the cozy spot....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

YES!! I DO THAT EVERY MORNING!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

DITTO!

That's why I didn't get to work today until 10:30


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

ohhh lucky you Butterfly!!!!  

I wish I could do that!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Todays meals...
not that great..need to go to the grocery store

1. luna bar, 1 tbsp of pb
2. grilled chicken salad
3. protein shake (w/ my yucky powder)
4. 8 pm or soooo:  baked chicken (will make after grocery store trip) and green beans!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

..that's whyu I have THREE alarm clocks.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

I have TWO!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

hmmmm, I'm thinking I need to go buy some peanut butter. Every time I anybody having some I get a craving for it. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Lmao @ ya D!!

Its gooood stuff..just get the all natural kind


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 11, 2002)

yeah I know, I know, I'll have to go to the store today I think.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

I hate going to the store!

HEY!~ Just read about your test!! 8 outta 70 is not bad!! I AM SURE YOU DID GREAT!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I need to actually make liosts before I go..I think I ended up going to the strore three times yesterday...am now am about to run out of milk....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

ohh lordy..don't you hate that Burner!!!!!!

I am definalty going tonight..I hate not having my meals packed!

Guess theres no gym tonight! My pup ate my hubbys BRAND NEW glasses this morning..he was PISSED! Really just a lense fell out... the frames are fine..but I am going after work to get them fixed! He has to have them by Wednes. cause Hes leaving for 11 days on his hunting trip! THEN I gotta go to the grocery store! I'm sure I will do abs/ and my w8's at home though!~


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes, burner... make a list!!!

You'll find that if you make a list and stick to it you'll be taking less trips to the store and spending less money!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

oh..that's how that works.....


see? I need a wife.....
let's see..how 'bout..nope. She's married..nad so is she..and her..and her....damn...any of y'all single????


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Just Leslie... but she does have a boyfriend.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

they live together..she might as well be married..
ooh! I just thought of someone! but she lies a ways away.....and I only missed the lottery by 7 numbers Saturday....so jumping on my own personal jet to go see her isn't yet an option.....hmm..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

you poor thing burner!!!

Hmmm? Are u talking about MISS NIKEGIRL??? LoL shes a cutie!

But shes like had a boyfriend, Rob, for like, um .. ever..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

nope. 
ha..got ya guessing now..don't I?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

ya you do!! HMMMMM?????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

you'll NEVER guess teh primary one...I haven't seen her here in a couple months..come to think og it, I have't gotten a mail form her in while, either....
I'll be right back..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

YESTERDAYS WORKOUT: 11-11-02

ALL I had time for was a 20 minute run/ and up apartment stairs with my dog. We run around the park at my apartment..they have a trail..and every set of apartment stairs we run up them, then down! MAKES A GREAT WORKOUT!!!!!!!!!!  SWEATY!

Also did abs:  100 regular crunches, 30 feet in air push up, 35 oblique- each side, STRETCH!
Vacuumed apartment, windexed, dusted, cleaned out a cabinet, mopped bathroom!  

I ran a tON of errands after work..thats why I didn't make it to the gym! I did make it to the grocery store though! YEAH!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

Today~ 11-12-02 TUESDAY


Todays meals~
  Meal ONE:   1/2 cup of oats, 5 eggwhites, 15 saltfree peanuts
  Meal two:    5 slices of turkey breast (JUST A SNACK)
  Meal Three:   6oz of baked chicken, 1 cup of green lettuce, 1/2 a cucumber, 15 saltfree peanuts
  Meal (SNACK) 4: yogurt..sugarfree
  Meal Five:  6 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of greenbeans (AFTER WORKOUT)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

morning P!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey P!
Make suire those two 'tough guys' are there to show them how to lift real weights!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

gmorning P.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

Afternoon NT and Dvlmn and Burner! 

Burner~ your crazyyyyyyy!!! I will show them how, don't u worry!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

that's my girl!
Don't forget to grit your teeth and grunt in their direction....own them! dominate them!
Girl power!

Just had myself lunch, a 93% fat free lean burger on wheat buns, and a banana.
I'd do well in Texas..most of my food comes off the grill!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

HELL YA!! GIRL POWER!!!! WOOOHOOOOOO~!! 

wow sounds yummy honey..but that sure is a lot of carbs!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

waht...from the buns or the 'nana?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

BOTH MISTER!!!    
and the breakfast tooooooooo!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

breakfast does't count...I'm calling that a 'mulligan'.
I can't have 'nanas? I'e got five more on my kitchen counter....ripening up!
puh-lease? Can I, can I, can I?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

Honey honey...they have a ton of carbs??? Of course they are good for you..just loaded w/ carbs! ARE you trying to lose or cut or what?

EVERYTHING YOU PUT IN YOUR MOUTH COUNTS!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

geez, that sounds kinda pornal, young lady...I'm surprised....even...a little aroused!
(psst..that's why you are onmy list of incredible women to be cloned!)


and, um..no comment on your first question....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Mmmm, Mmmm, Mmmm.....    

What am I going to do with you Burner??  You've already eaten all of your carbs with that stupid, insipid sausage, egg and cheese that you had this morning.

You should've had the lean beef and banana only and left off the bread.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

..does this mean I am getting 'teamed' up on by two hot women?? I oughtta eat more carbs more often....


I would say that I will have no more carbs today, bt I forgot my 4th meal...has some in there....oops.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

hahahhahahaahhaha!! Fitgirl yelled at you!! HAHAHAAHA!!!

ME pornal???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

whats your fourth meal?? A big mac??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

...you know I mean that with only the deepest of respect tou you...


Nope. Two chkn breasts, peas with some garlic mashed potatoes, no gravy or butter.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

LMAO AT YA!! Why thanks soooo much for flickin' me off!!! 

HEY THIS IS MY 4000 POST! WoooHOOO! I am such a whore!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

and yet a lady....

hey..if you can't flip your friends off.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

hey thank you!!! HOW Sweet!!  (after I was such a meanie tooo you, your still a sweetie pie to me..awwww)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I am terminally nice.....
meanie? It's all in good fun.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

Yes you are!! 

I know, I was just teasin' with you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

Fg dropped off the radar again.....

That's what everybody tells me..and I am still single? Damn..being fugly is such a curse!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

That girl leaves me all the time 

HMMM? Maybe your looking in the wrong places!??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I just met my future betrothed the other night! of course...she pcs'd (military term meaning 'move') to Thule, Greenland the next day...
What can I say..I have a way with the ladies.....I meet 'em..that book  aflight to the ends of the earth.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't mean to leave either one of you....you know that!!!

I'm just getting bombarded by this dumbass that wants to take his dispute to mediation and I really wanna tell him to put a sock in it!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 12, 2002)

hiya FG.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I don't mean to leave either one of you....you know that!!!
> 
> I'm just getting bombarded by this dumbass that wants to take his dispute to mediation and I really wanna tell him to put a sock in it!!!



...sooo..ms office manager..how do you correctly tell someone to go and put a sock in it??
I wanna hear this!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't really know.  I haven't tried it yet.  It's not my job to tell them what they can and can not do.   I only facilitate the plan. 

Actually -- that's exactly what I tell them, "Sir, we only facilitate this plan, I can not ask any questions or give you advice."


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

well, that sounded official!
vague, but official!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

It's not vague.  It's true!   

I'm not allowed to give these people any information.  Even if I do know the law, I can't tell them what the violations are or that their company did or not violate any of the laws.  

All I'm here to do is help their employer solve the disputes that arise and prevent them employee's from taking the dispute to court.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

sorry I'm taking up your journal with this mumbo jumbo Princess.....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

c'mon...you know she just luvs having people in her journal!
You sounds like you've got a pretty cool job!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

I really do.....I really like my job.   I just wish it wasn't so slow right now.   I"m sure we'll pick back up at the end of the year.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

well, we get your presence this way more!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

What??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

if it is slow...you get to post more?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh yes......sorry

I'm a little distracted WITH ALL THIS DAMN HEARTBURN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

tums? rolaids? mylanta?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 12, 2002)

yes...all three please!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

that...sounds like a nasty cocktail!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> sorry I'm taking up your journal with this mumbo jumbo Princess.....



NO PROBLEM~ I love reading about you honey!!! Keep it coming!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

UPDATE: (sooo busy at work..but need to put in my hard workout last night)

11-12-02 TUESDAY!
25 minutes speed walk w/ my friend at 6pm...then she left at 7pm
met my Brother at the gym at 8:30pm...~ LEG DAY!

10 minute warm up on bike w/ bro...
strettttttttch

Leg extentions:       85lbs  3 sets of 14
                                90lbs  1 set of 6
Leg Curls (lying down):  80lbs 3 sets of 12
Leg curls (where your sitting on the machine, tilted back a bit)?   75lbs.  3 sets of 12, 85lbs.. 5 reps

Abductor machine.. 75lbs.  2 sets of 30
Adductor machine.. 80lbs.  2 sets of 35

Leg press:  125lbs.. 3 sets of 8 reps
                   100 lbs.. 1 set of 12reps
Step ups on a weightbench w/ 12lb weights in each hand (BIG STEP UP) ~  I would do 10 reps ..rest..15 reps..rest..15 reps..rest..15 reps~~~ Talk to brother for 5 mintues w/ one of his friends..went back and did about 30 more reps (with a break in between)

WHILE doing those stepups..my bro was about 15 ft. away from me doing the shoulder pull down thing.. and he was talking to some guy he went to school with (REAL Hot..I kept watching while doing My "step-ups"... I was wondering why they  kept looking at me... Well I walked over there..sweaty.. and the guy introduced himself to me.. chatted a bit.. Kinda reconized him from school.. TOTALLY Concetied guy..  
Anyway..then My brother and I went and did the precor machine for 10 minutes.. And My bro said.. "when that guy And I were talking he goes~ The dude goes... Hey man, check out that chick in the corner over there...(ME).. shes Hot!! AND I GO (my bro said:  DUDE THATS MY SISTER!!!! He was sooooooooo embarrased...lol

I was wondering why my brother had this "I'm gonna kick your ass face" lol!!!!
What a RETARD~ 
I thought it was funny~ I even told my hubby that I got checked out at the gym by some guy who was talking to my brother..he was CRACKING UP!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

ALMOST FORGOT:

ABS~ 150 regular crunches
            50 obliques (where hips are on the side, and crunch up to one side, 50 more on other side
            40 legs in air push up
            30 V-crunches


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

Meals today: 11-12-02

(my hubby leaves at 3am for Missouri today! )

Meal one:  5 eggwhites, 2 slices of turkey breast, 15 sf peanuts
Meal two:  3 slices of turkey, 1 orange
Meal three: 6 oz of chicken breast, 1 cup of lettuce, 1/2 cucumber, 3 bitesize carrots
Meal four:  30grams of pro powder, mixed w/ water.. 3 more carrots
Meal Five:  5 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans, 20sf Peanuts

Lots and Lots of water~ 189.6 oz or more..


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> ... I was wondering why my brother had this "I'm gonna kick your ass face" lol!!!!



Bro's gotta chill ... he has a hottie for a sister and should learn to deal with it!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

hehehehe Thanks NT!!

He was COOOL about it actually~ he thought it was funny!! 

He told me he told the guy this: "man, I can't believe you didn't know I have a sister, your only a grade above her..and all I heard our senior year, was dude..your sisters hot- hook me up"

I was a junior when He was a senior..poor guy, THEN he wanted to kill every guy that said that...very protective..but after I graduated..he got cool!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2002)

for me having a hottie for a wife, I find it quite a compliment.  Guys in bars always say how lucky I am to have her as a wife - the guys in the strip club would kill to have her as a wife, especially when i say that she dragged me there!  Not sure how many drinks we've had bought for us because she took me there.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi P! I just want to say that you are moving some serious wieght with those leg curls, leg press, and leg extension! That is awesome! And how funny about the guy...but it must have been flattering, right?  I told hubby about an employee at Publix looking at me and saying "you have the most beautiful face". and he laughed! So funny...but sweet.  As long as your hubby doesn't forget to compliment you!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

EVERYONE WELCOME MY TRAINING BUD~ STEPHANIE!! Shes on here checking the place out!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

Heya Miss Ledix!!! How are you girl?? Are u all healed up?
HOPE SO!
Thanks for the compliments!!  I'm trying!!  I think what that guy said would have been flattering if it came from someone else..lol..he was annnnnnoying!!!  
Ya, hubby thought it was funny!!!! HE WAS A LOT MORE HAPPY THOUGH when I told him I had my ring on!!  (wear it there only on leg days! Don't ask)

Take care Miss L!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

Fuq!! Must add..handful of cashews (thank you to my boss)
And about 3 ittybitty Honeyroasted peanuts..YUM!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

HEY Has anyone seen the new M & F Hers -- this months--??

There a Sad  article in there about a woman who had breast cancer..always wanted to be in M&F..and she died in August..its an inspiring story.. on page?? 13-14 or soooo!! She always wanted to be in the mag as a success story~ and they were going to publish her article, then found out she passed away. So they called her husband to ask if they could, and He said YES! She would be soooo happy!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

My hubbys gone...he's on his way to Missouri right now.. 
They left at early this morning~ 11 days to go! I already miss him, and could not sleep last night without him~ Every noise freaked me and my pup out!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

Didn't workout last night..My Legs are KILLIN' Me~ Plus I hung out with Matt (he got off at 6pm last night) and we went to his parents and the guys loaded up the truck and trailer!  (took forever)!! 

Soooo far today I have ate: 
  2 fatfree eggo waffles, (26 carbs, 6 protein, 110 cal), with 3 eggwhites!   & 15 saltfree peanuts!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

you're too cute ... noises freakin you out without hubby.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

I swear!! I heard EVERYTHING last night..hey even the ice machine freaked me and my baby cody out!!!

How are you doing NT???!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 14, 2002)

Aww P, I'm so sorry you'll be alone for some time!! I do know how it feels to have your love far away..  But since I still live at home it doesn't affect me that much.. I'm freaked out too when I sleep alone.. Every sound is a suspected burglar.. lol.. I hope you feel better tonight! Otherwise you should go sleep at your parent's place! 

How's your day so far? And oh yeah, how did the 24hr fitness thing go?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi honey!! I knew of all people YOU would totally understand!! 
LoL~ "Suspected Burglar" your sooo right!! I had my hubbys gone right by my bed!!  You are lucky you live at home still!!! I think I will go stay at my parents friday night!!  Sounds like a good idea~ Cody will have fun with her dogs!

UMM~ Actually I am suppose to go to 24hr tomorrow between 1-3pm...but I don't know If I will be able to leave work..

WORK IS HELL TODAY!!!!!!
Have a good one Jen!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm excellent today, yesterday and probably tomorrow.    thanks for asking!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

just had a bite size reces peanut butter cup!! Fuq!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

WOW NT~~ THATS AWESOME TO HEAR!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> just had a bite size reces peanut butter cup!! Fuq!




you've combined the confessional thread and the FUQ thread!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 14, 2002)

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY Has anyone seen the new M & F Hers -- this months--??
> 
> There a Sad  article in there about a woman who had breast cancer..always wanted to be in M&F..and she died in August..its an inspiring story.. on page?? 13-14 or soooo!! She always wanted to be in the mag as a success story~ and they were going to publish her article, then found out she passed away. So they called her husband to ask if they could, and He said YES! She would be soooo happy!!



What cover is it P?  I'm gonna have to go get the new issue.   I haven't had a new issue of anything lately!!!   I don't know what my prob is.

I'm so sorry Matt is gone for so long.  I remember back in April when Brad went to Chicago on a business trip and was gone for 6 days.   I wanted to DIE!!   I cried the first two nights that I came home and just knew he would not be coming in the door.  Sorry, don't mean to add to your sadness.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

good morning to the princess of IM! 

How is your fine looking self doing today?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

HEYA FG~ I just got that mag in the mail on tuesday! Its the december issue!! 
Whats your problem?? You haven't gotten a magazine lately...girl..your sooo slippin' ..LMAO!

OMG~ bring on the sadness..lol..cannot sleep at night!! I remember when Brad went to Chicago.. its HELL Huh! I cried a little last night.. 
Matt called me though at 6pm.. they had just gotten there!  Hes hunting Right now!! I love knowing what hes doing though at that exact time.. LIKE I know he got up at 5~ got in his deerblind at 6am..and he will sit his goofy but there till noon or sooooo! Then go to his grandpas and warmup..eat..and go back out!  My baby!! I MISS HIM~ sooo does Cody (our puppy)~~9 MORE DAYS!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

GOOD MORNING NT~ your tooo kind!!!! I am Great~ My friend, Stephanie and I worked out this morning!! I feel really good!!  
HOW ARE U???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

Excellent of course!  ... I have a little Motown paying this morning ... ahhh, nothing like a little Motown to start a Friday off.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

OHHH LORDY NT!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

Princess.....what's on the cover of that M&F H??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey P!
Looki! Two of my favorite Texans are here!
ye-haw!

Morning NT


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

Hi Burner!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OHHH LORDY NT!!!



I've shifted to a collection of rock tunes --> currently playing, Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal

Hey Burner!! Morning


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Princess.....what's on the cover of that M&F H??



I don't know girl.. its a HOT PINK color though! Its at home sorry!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

MORNING BURNER!~~~ How are Ya?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

Yep~ Just checked~ Hot pink color w/ Monica Brant on the front in a hot pink swim suit!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

11-15-02  ~TGIF! workout this morning on an empty tummy..kinda felt sick at one point!!! 

stretch
12 minutes on treadmill - (then steph did 5 min. on bike--gooo steph  )
Bicep curls, shoulder press, lat pull down, tricep extentions, UMM? Whatever else we did! 
Wrist curls too.
walked w/ Cody

meals: 

1. 8:30am  2 cartons of eggbeaters (24pro), 1/2 cup of oats w/ splenda


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

lmao great detail on that one there girlie. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

THANKS~ LMFAO!! Sorrry~~~ just didn't feel like typing it all out..and busy at work.. 

excuses, excuses, excuses!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

hey girls!
Damn, I JUST finished wading through all my replies to the forums...and I have to start all over again!
So...what's your plans for the weekend?
I'll...be here....working the 2nd job Saturday night as well.
Who's going to the new Harry Potter movie tonight? I think I will check it out Monday morning..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

I'll have to stop by somewhere and see if I can find that magazine then because I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

I want to check out 8 Mile, yes I said it, I actually want to see it. roflmao 

Movie looks kinda cool, still don't like the person eminem is but have gotten more laid back on my hatred twards him. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

your so funny Burner!! 
I'm shopping w/ mom..spending time w/ my friend Stephanie, UMMM? don't know what else..working out for sure one day!  
Cheat meal..sunday..woohoo! 
How are u burner?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

HEY D~ I WANT TO SEE 8 MILE TOOOOO


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

so wanna go on sunday?  heehhehe


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

I WISH WE COULD~!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

hmmm....8 mile...a story about a guy who wants to be a rapper...kind of like a bio on his life....whata stretch for him....


I've heard both good and bad for it. I'm not sure I will go and see it. I think it will make a nice rental..

Hey P-
what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 15, 2002)

it would be fun, but I don't think I could drive that far. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

c'mon, d-an..it's only a mere 1500 mile trip EACH WAY to get there....


----------



## Jenny (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey P!  Have a GREAT weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

lol~ Ohh darn!!! 

Burner~ I have a rat terrier mixed w/ a ? FUQ I TOTALLY JUST WENT BLANK~ OMG!! Mixed w/ a ?? Another terrier.. but he looks like a MINI Lab to me!!! Hes 13lbs..full grown boy!!
MY BABY BOY CODY!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

HEY JEN!! THANKS HON~~ YOUUUU TOOO!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 15, 2002)

P, I picked up the M&F Hers and that story almost made me cry.   

I know that studies have been done to fund the information that having breast implants does not cause breast cancer.  However; I'm very thankful, having read that, to know that no matter what I end up with -- I was happy, healthy and still had the time and desire to be in the gym.   If not for my health and my physique, but just for the fact that it has given me an opportunity to be one of the lucky ones that comes through surgeries with relative ease.

This is going to be my 3rd surgery and how lucky I am that I have the love of my friends and family to support me through these times.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

FG~ Oh good, you got the mag! Isn't that story sad!!!!  

I am very glad that you have your family and friends (That would be ME included ) to support you through all your tough times w/ your implants, and everything else your body is going through!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 15, 2002)

TIME TO GO HOME~ Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

G'night, P!

Hope yours is a great one!
Talk at ya next week!


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi Princess,

How come no visitor in the most popular IM journal?

What's up hon? How was your weekend? Hubby still away? Hope you are able to catch some zzzzzzz's!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

HEY There Lina! How are you hon'??

I have been busy at work!! Going nuts today! My weekend was pretty good, got a lot of rest (in bed by midnight friday and sat.)and I shopped  a lot w/ my mom!  We had fun.. both of us blew our diets.. but We had a blast together!~ My hubby is still gone.. he will be back in 6 days! I MISS HIM SOO MUCH!! I talked to him saturday night..he got The biggest deer he's ever shot, so excited..and we are going to have it mounted! Thats 3 HUGE deer now for my New home...oh boy!
Anyway.. gotta get back to work

HERES MY MEALs So far today:

1.  Luna bar
2.  grilled chicken salad


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

I MISS MY HUSBAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sad song on radio right now, damnit)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 18, 2002)

That sucks, he'll be back soon though


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

I Know.. thanks D!


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2002)

Yes, P! He'll be back soon!

Wow you will have 3 deers? That would freak me out if I'm walking downstairs in the middle of the night to get a glass of water to see 3 pairs of eyes staring at me!!!

When are you moving to your new house?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

6 days will fly by ... 

I know Mrs.NT is the same when I go away.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

LoL @ Lina~ I am sooo use to all that!!! Grew up w/ deer on my Grannys walls.. and my brother has them in his room!! 

We Should start building in March!! HOPEFULLY!!!

HI NT~ I hope it flys..sooo far this time its going by SLOW!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

New House ... excellent!!

i wish i could convince Mrs. NT that a house would be such a great idea ... still working on it though.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 18, 2002)

I know.. I cannot wait!!! We should be moved in by July 2003! UNLESS Something comes up!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

Good morning!!
I'm excited for you!!   What kind of house are you building?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

UH? good question.. THANKS NT!  Hopefully it will happen at the time we want.. but WHO knows!

We are looking at this one model..its cute/ not tooo pricey!  one story... Ryland home!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

Have been staying w/ my parents since Last Friday..meals kinda cooky!  But I went to the grocery store at lunch today..and Now they will be A LOT better! 

Meal One:   Luna bar
Meal Two:   6 slices of Freash cut deli turkey meat (99%ff) YUM! , 1 cup of lettuce, 20 sf peanuts, 10 redgrapes! (yea I was hungry)
Meal Three: 3 slices of turkey breast, 3 more grapes 
Meal four:    5 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans, 5-6 little pecans

WORKOUT W/ BRO tonight!! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 19, 2002)

Oooooooh, new house, new house, new house.........

Woo Hoo!!!!!!

Can't wait to see it P!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

Me toooo....lol!!!
BUT Hold your horses dear, it won't be until JULY ~ When We move in! 

how r ya?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

Ryland is the home builder?  Not too pricey is the key ... that way hopefully you won't be mortgage strapped.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

Yes Sir~ Ryland is the homebuilder!   Thats what we are hoping.. not a HUGE housepayment! yuk!!!!  We are trying sooooooooooooo hard to save.. plus by July, we will have our income tax back..and ALL of its going towards the down payment!
Plus  whatever else we have saved by then!!!  BUT we are keeping Some in our savings..don't want to be dry!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

hiya P. how are ya today?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!
how are U D?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

alright, going to buy a new cd in a few. Trying to keep calm about the intereview tomorrow since I'm anxious and just want it over and to have an answer. lol

Glad to hear your doin better than yesterday.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 19, 2002)

Huh? What interview?

OHHH DUH!! The 2nd interview!! GOOOOD LUCK HONEY!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey girl! It's taken me forever to say thanks but thanks  for the post in my "other" journal when my uncle died. I appreciate it 

Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

Hiya P!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

psssttt ... good morning sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

Hammerlynn..HEY! You are soo welcome girl!! I know exactly where your coming from, and I know its very very very hard! My uncle whom I was SUPER close to died 2 wks after my wedding~ AND I miss him soooo much!!!!!!!!!! I have a picture of him on my mantle, and when I walk by it.. I usually kiss it!  And Always remember..hes your angel now, and is watching over you, and taking care of you!!! Your in my thoughts!!! 
Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

Heya Nt and Burner, and FG, and Dvlmn..and NG and Everyone else!! HOPE ALL OF YOU ARE GREAT~ I am!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

you sound your chipper, happy self!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

last nights workout 11-19-02 (got to drive to the gym w/ my brother..stopped by my apt. on the way to get my workclothes for today tooo! )

5 minute warmup on bike, stretch..
leg extentions, leg curls, lying leg curls, thigh rowing machine, leg press, hip abductor (75lbs.. 3setsX 15r), Lunges w/ 15lb weights.. 40 on each leg
Shoulder Press machine (45lbs 3setsx15reps),
Bicep curls 17lbs.  3sX 15reps
Wrist curls,
Abs on incline bench.. 75reps
More abs at home
calf raises at home against wall
Stairmaster 10 minutes

I skipped around at the gym a lot b/c there were A TON Of people there..soo instead of waiting for machines, I just did other stuff!  PLUS did not workout Monday- or sunday.. sooo felt good!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

Heya B- ya I am... I am sooo sleepy though.. don't know why..had 7hours of sleep last night!
How are u???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

I am sooo!  thanks


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

um...where were the squats, young lady?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

cooool NT!!!! AWESOME TO HEAR! Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

BURNER~! I DID DO Squat.. I do them ALLL Day.. at my desk..getting ready for work, at night, etc!  SORRY! I hate doing them w/ weight...and probaly do it every 2 wks! Makes my bootie WAYYY BIG!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> BURNER~! I DID DO Squat.. I do them ALLL Day.. at my desk..getting ready for work, at night, etc!  SORRY! I hate doing them w/ weight...and probaly do it every 2 wks! Makes my bootie WAYYY BIG!



WAYYY BIG, eh? prove it. take some shots of said big bum and post. we will critique them with our trained eyes.
You are a slender woman...dare I say it is probably impossible tfor you to have a big bum?

What? Are you squatting 405 or something? W8lifter's doing them...135lbs as well...she doesn't have a big bum....do get to it!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm not w8


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

ha! Not a god enough answer...you are BOTH lean women! But hey, if ya don't want to do them, don't....

tell ya what...I won't harrass you about your squats..you do not harrass me about my once kin a while stop off at teh drive thru...deal?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

Burner~ I do squats, just every other wk. I have seen what happens to my ass when I do them weekly, and when I use to the twice a wk..because I was obsessed w/ them! I do other but exercises that help me out..BUT I do do them every other wk. I don't like not being able to sit on the toilet, every week!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

that's funny...about the sitting down part....
I think we all go thru that....
oh, ooh...ahh...OUCH! Oh GAWD! 
I really like the whole 'frankenstein' walk you get a day or so after leg day, when your legs get all tightened up.
I might go and do legs tonight after work. I am supposed to do my back, but I am working the club all  weekend...do not want to be walking up and down stairs with cans of trash with wobbly legs...good stuff..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

hehe...my legs are soreeeeeeee now!! I worked them last night! 

My friend and I are working out in the morning to, and friday morning... FRIDAY~ Man I wish it were friday!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

aw, its just the day after tomorrow!

What's so grand that you want it to be Friday for???


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

UMM FRIDAY= PAYCHECK= one more day till HUBBYS BACK= Sex!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

oh...well in that case...I can see your point....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 20, 2002)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

did he fly, drive?
Are you going to be home when gets there?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Burner! He drove.. w/ his dad, and Uncles! They had to take I think 15 Ice chest, 2 4 wheelers..and A lot of other crap!   He will be home LATE LATE Saturday night..Don't know exact time..but of course I'll be waiting for him, maybe asleep..but I will be there!  CAN'T WAIT!! I MISSSSSSSS HIM!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

they went hunting, then?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2002)

ohhh ya hon.. I said that a long time ago..helllllo where have u beeeeeN??

Ya, He got A BIG DEER TOO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

silly young grasshopper...you REALIZE how many people post in here? I leave for a couiple days..and I come back and there are two to three more pages added...sorry, I do not read all....
I deserve to be punished. I NEED to be punished. A good flogging is in order....


Do y'all keep the meat or sell it off?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2002)

your a GOOOOBER!!!!
OH MY GOSH~ Heck ya we keep the meat!! I will be good to go for like a year.. with his deer, my bros deer, and My father in laws, and my brother in laws!!
I LOVE DEER MEAT! We need to eat up whats in our freezer now!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

I haven't had deer meat in a while. I don't get the whole 'gamey taste'...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

not a big fan of steaks, but the sausage is great. But deer jerkey is totally awesome.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> your a GOOOOBER!!!!
> OH MY GOSH~ Heck ya we keep the meat!! I will be good to go for like a year.. with his deer, my bros deer, and My father in laws, and my brother in laws!!
> I LOVE DEER MEAT! We need to eat up whats in our freezer now!



sounds like a party @ Stacey's house! Either the moving out of old place...(no funiture to bust up, or moving in party....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2002)

oh my gosh Burner..you are sooo missing out!  But some peeps don't like it!
I don't like the steaks either DVLMN~ that much~ BUT LOVE THE SAUSAGE~~ AND OH gosh...the jerky is tooo die for! YUM!! AND NOW I have another deer for the game room! 

Dvlmn~ how are ya babe?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

well.....when you have your moving in/out party...I can have some!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

can ya send me some deer jerkey? heeheheh

Doin alright waiting for a call from the other place now.  But they seemed really cool, and said they would call today for sure.  

How are you doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm great! Thnx for asking....oh, you were asking P?
Oops..sorry..


----------



## Stacey (Nov 21, 2002)

I hope they call Dvlmn~ 
hey if the hubby would let me.. I would love to send u guys some! 
I hope they call 
I hope they call
I hope they call!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

I am sore! I need a massage and a soak in a hot tub...just thought I'd share that little tid bit of info....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 21, 2002)

thanks P. I'm still hoping lol.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2002)

after catching up ... all I got was a party with the Princess ... count us in!  

Morning P!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2002)

Burner your sore? Or your tummy is sore??  (kiddin' w/ ya babe)

Hi D~ Heard anything yet??? 

NT~ Your toooo funny~ WISH We could party together..lol!
How are you today..TGIF!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2002)

11-22-02 FRIDAY!   1 MORE DAY!!!!!! 

Woke up at 5:25am.. wowza.. and My WONDERFUL friend Stephanie got there at 5:40 and we went to the apartment gym!
GREAT WORKOUT!! We started w/ 15 minutes on the treadmill, then walked outside for 5 or 10 minutes. (a kitty was following us, it was SOOO Cute.. Steph wanted to keep her!)
Then went back to the gym.. and we did Lying leg curls, leg extentions, Lunges, I did the shoulder press while steph did more leg extentions.
Did my calves on the leg press (sucky machine they have there)
Steph did about 5 or 7 minutes on the bike, while I did my abs.  
it was really good!!! 
SOOO PROUD OF HER! 

I am soooo excited~!!! Stephanie gave me a gift this morning.. SHANIA Twain's new CD "UP!" I WAS SOOO HAPPY!~  Shes sooo cool!!! SOO I AM JAMMIN' ~ I LUV SHANIA!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2002)

and why did you get a gift??  

don't ever ever count out the fact that WE won't party ... lol ... you never know where the NT party crowd will show up.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2002)

ohhh your sooo right NT!

I don't know why she got it for me.. shes just wanted to! Shes like that.. very sweet, and always making people happy! LUV HER!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

hahah, glad you had a great morning.

Hope your weekend goes awesome as well.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2002)

HEY Dvlmn! Thanks!!! I hope you have a wonderful weekend! Got any plans?

I DOOO!! My sis is coming to town in about an 2 hrs..and we are going to hang out..don't know what we are going to do!?!Tomorrow my friend and I are working out at 24hr...(shes using my guest pass).. then we are going to look at the model home I want.. want to show her.. then to get Matts bday present (his birthday is on the 27th)~ And saturday night..late sometime.. after midnight..Matt will be home!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!

HOPE YOU have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

Plans?  Nope, just gonna do whatever my friends I'm staying with want to do. 

hmmmm well maybe that and check out a few clubs to maybe try to get a part time job as security.  it's worth a shot and I'd meet a lot of people.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 22, 2002)

oh yeah, have fun and get him something cool. lol


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks D~~ I will have fun!   Have fun w/ your friends you live with!
That sounds like a really good idea.. to apply at some clubs. You would meet some great people!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 22, 2002)

11-22-02 MEALS

1. half a ww bagel and 1 tbsp of pb
2. 7 ounces turkey, (or more), 1 1/2 red grapes, and 20 sf peanuts
3.   will be full for awhile hopefully- don't have a snack...grrrrr.
4. ????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey kids! Happy Monday!
Hey Stace!
How was hanging out w/ your sis? Whadya do? Get your hubby a nice present?

Hey Dvlmn-
You'll like the doorman job @ a club if yu get one...butt....be preparred to work every weekend if you get it, if that'd not a bad thing...I do meet alot of people at mine, and I am sure IT does as well...ok, maybe not him...I think he probably scares people..but that's ok too....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

lmao thanks burner I found a few that I'm going to check out this week, but I'd probably scare a quite a few people as well. lmao

hiya P, how's it going this morning?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2002)

hey burner and D! How are you guys? I am really really busy today! Hey I have an interview at Bath and Body works tonight!  Woohoo.. 

Gotta get back to work.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

what kind of interview?

how to sell soap?

"Yes ma'am, this is soap. You use it to wash, see how pretty it smells? How about some matching towels?"


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey its national Farm week! 

(I'm on a cattle website)


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2002)

BURNER SHUT UP!!~ As a sales girl.. ya know.. helping w/ lotion/ stocking it/ cash register...etc...etc...!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

doing...what?
what's the link?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

I thought it was funny....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2002)

anyway~ meals today TOTALLY SUCK! But At least I am not completely Inhaling food like I did yesterday..then damn penut m&m's  

sooooo 11-25-02

I really don't wanna post this crap:
1. 15 sf peanuts, luna bar 
2. 20 red grapes, 6 slices of turkeybreast *YUM*, half a cucumber
3. ANOTHER LUNA BAR~ (slap my hand) damnit TARGET.. I went there for makeup~ And came out with a new luna bar- Texas Pecan pie.. OMG! YUM!
4. ya like I need more food..
 BUT at 5pm.. I'm having an EAS Shake (2 carbs)
Maybe I'll starve the rest of the night..
WHOM I kidding:

Meal 5 : Will be something good/ and low carb..I promise!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2002)

Burner.. its a place that sells lotions/ body sprays.. smell good stuff! My fave. store!  and they have makeup..and other stuff to! candles, etc.. etc.. 
A fun store!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

hey!
I was doing gooood...up to about 15 minutes ago....
I had oatmeal with a protein shake for breakfast....two ckn breastsw/ peas and white rice for mid morning, anopther protein shake for lunch....and then an hour later...I was starving....so...I had to go aross the street....damm


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

so...they sell that ltion that smells like a fuit salad, mainly watermelon? KNow what I am talkig about? It drivers me nutz!
need some for my girl...


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2002)

sooooo Burner.. what was across the street?? finish your story~! 

Ya they sell that stuff!  all kinds of different smells
APPLE, CUCUMBER, vanilla, sweat pea (my fave..smells real light/ and girly..no not like peas), pear, etc etc etc etc etc etc,


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

you know where....that annoying clown is there....


cucumber? I do not want my girl to smell likea salad.....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2002)

YOUR HORRIBLE BURNER!!!


Sooo not proud of you.

hahaha it actually smells pretty good!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

no, BK smells good....the other...just is within a two minute drive....
ok, in another 1.5 hours, I will be eating my other two ckx breasts and peas...am I good again?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

11-26-02 TUESDAY
Worked out this morning with my friend Stephanie!! 
She got on the scale this morning.. SHES LOST 3.5 Lbs.. YEAH!! I'm soooo PROUD OF HER!! Really made me feel awesome. GO STEPH!   

this morning we did 12 minutes on the treadmill, then walked outside for another 5 minutes or longer. Then we did Bicep curls, tricep extentions, then Stephanie.. did 10 minutes on the bike, while I did Shoulder Press, more bicep curls, lat raises, ?? Umm? And a lot of other things.. can't remember! SORRY! Also did my abs.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

morning!
Sounds like you are having a blast having your friend going along with you!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2002)

morning P!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

Morning Burner and Nt!
I am having a lot of fun with her!!!  Its great!!! 

How are u guys doing today?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Morning Burner and Nt!
> I am having a lot of fun with her!!!  Its great!!!
> 
> How are u guys doing today?



..now..that just sounds pornal, doesn't it? Luckily, we know you to be the lil angel you are....


I'm fine. IN'm about to go to the bank to get my traveler's checks for the trip!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 26, 2002)

gmorning P. congrats on your friend's weight loss.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 26, 2002)

morning P!! 

Doing excellent as always .. you're sounding in a great mood.  How was hubby's hunting trip?  He's back, correct?

it does sound pornal, excellent pick Burner!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

oh lordy.. guys!!! I swear! Yeah~ that did sound pornal huh?? LoL.. ya Goobers!!!!!

Burner: when do ya leave? I read about your trip in Butterflys journal..didn't know you were going! THATS COOOOL! HAVE FUN HON~ wish I could goooooo!!

Dvlmn~ isn't it WONDERFUL! I'm sooo proud! 

NT~ well hey you.. of course I am in a wonderful mood! i just have one more day of work.. then OFFFFF For 5 days wooohoo!
YES MY HUBBY IS BACK  YEAH!! He had a wonderful time~ and got 1 HUGE buck and 3 dow!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey P!
I leave this Sunday and will be back the following Sunday. When I do get back, I will be on mids, so it wil lbe another two months before I get to chat wit ya 'real time'.

So, um...what is a 'dow'? Is that liek a cow? I can get those at the supermarket all day long...sheesh!
 
oh, did you mean, a 'doe'? a Deer? a female deer?
Care to chime in and sing a little tune?
(I think my cold meds are kicking in!)

Is hubby gonna be home for all five days too? That would be great for ya!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

Burner..  U crack me up!! I DID Meant to type "doe" sorry about that.. Ya a female deer..he got 3..and one totally HUGE BUCK!  It was the biggest one they had when We took it to the Taxadermist sunday! GO HUBBY!!!! 
YEP! MY hubby is off all 5 days ~~ I AM SOOO HAPPY!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2002)

I guess that means y'all are going to have the head mounted?
Poor, dead, Bambi is going to be placed upon the wall staring with lifeless eyes for all eternity????

Cool....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 26, 2002)

Hehehehe 

yes sir.. this one is defiantly getting mounted!~!! its spread was 27inches! Do you know anything about that? THATS Pretty damn big! AND the deer In Missouri are not like the deer in Texas.. they almost look like Cows there, they are sooo huge and healthy!  AND VERY PRETTY!
THIS MAKES 3 for our wall!  (I don't have any on the walls right now. His 2 are at his moms right now.. but when we get out new home..they will be moving in w/ us)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

hey Princess....good morning sveetie pie!!  
How are ya?  Are you working today?  How long, do you get off early?

I'm working too.  I don't think we're getting off early.  Would be nice, but I don't think we are.   I have a ton of things to do today.
Just thought I'd drop by and say hello.......
Have a great day


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

11-27-02~ MY HUBBBBBYS BIRTHDAY!  

Last night My brother gave me a hard time about not going w/ him to the gym.. lol...cause I have been working out in the morning.. well I told him "whatever goober" and he was only teasing with me, but when I hung up the phone with him.. I felt so damn guilty that I suprised him at the gym.. SOOOO We did 18 minutes on the precor machine.. and I did more bicep curls, tricep extentions, wrist curls, shoulder press, and this machine for your back~(u sit on the bench, grab the bars, and pull down... ? ) WORKS AWESOME! Ohhh It said "Lat" something!

And did more abs.. 



TODAY~ Steph met me at my apartment at 5:40  and we went to the apartment gym! We TRIED to do the treadmill..lol.. are legs felt like they were going to fall off.. I think we lasted 10 minutes OR Less on that damn thing.. then we got off and did our legs~ 

Lunges - w/ weights (steph..5lbs..me 10lbs), WE DID A LOT! 
fricken leg curl machine wouldn't work right.. we got pissed at it..did more lunges
Leg press machine: 3 sets of 10
Then we did "the grapevine" with squats at the end of each.. we repeated that 15 or more times..it was fun.. we looked cool in the mirror! 
Then She did the bike for about 8-10minutes and I did squats holding a 20lbs. and pile' squats (25reps)
Then I did my abs.. 
 We had a great workout!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

HEY FITGIRL!!!!!!   HOW ARE YOU HON??

I'm great.. sooo happy you popped in my journal tooooo. 
I don't know if we are getting off early or not, I am sure we will..but it may just be an hour or two early!  Fine By me! I have to make a shitload of Chocolate chip- oatmeal - cookies tonight!!   And this other dessert toooo! 

I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING GIRL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

ALSO GOTTA ADD THIS~~ 

I GOTTA A JOB!!! WOOHOO! I'm sooo excited! I applied at bath&body works monday..and they hired me yesterday..AND STEPHANIE TOOO!! We both start next monday!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah ... I can see the bills disappearing and the house fund growing 

Morning!

Why are you guys talking about getting off early today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

Princess!!!!!  That is so funny that today is Matt's Birthday.  Today is Brad's birthday too!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

It's the day before Thanksgiving NT........

Hello....


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

hell ya NT! AND DUHHHH Its almost thanksgiving GOOBER!

T~ ARE U SERIOUS???TODAYS BRADS BIRTHDAY!! OMG!! NOW how crazy is that!???? WOW!!!!! 
COOOOOL!!!!!!!!! we are WAYYYYYYYYY TOOOOOOOOO MUCH ALIKE! No wonder them 2 guys are alike!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2002)

so you get to get off work early?  I really gotta move ... the only day we can leave early for a holiday is Christmas if it's in the middle of the week, otherwise, it's work 

do you have to work Friday?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

I know, isn't that crazy???

They are alike and we are too......

Wow, ya know next year, their birthdays are on Thanksgiving day!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't work Friday!!!!!  Woo Hoooooooo!!!!

_OR_

Yeee Hawwwww


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 27, 2002)

he he ... I have FG on board, so I thought I'd try here as well .. you can never have enough options.  A Canadian family of 3 are looking for a Texan family to adopt them


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

I KNOW FG! THAT IS sooooooooo wild!!!!! Really freaky!!!
hey I am off friday tooooo. AND THEY Just told us we get to leave at 3pm today!  YEAH!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

FOOD TODAY:
11/27/02

1. luna bar, w/ handful of peanuts
2. 2 slices of turkey breast..big slices..(just a snack)
3. Low carb eas shake

4. WILL be~ lettuce, and Grilled chicken, and half a cucumber..? Maybe!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

well have an awesome thanksgiving P since I go fill out paperwork in a few minutes I probably won't be back before you leave.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 27, 2002)

awww thank you Dvlmn!! I hope you have a wonderful thankgiving Honey!! TAKE CARE!!!  

EVERYONE ELSE~ FG~NT~ NG~ Burner~~LES~Lina~Butterfly~ Fade~AND Everybody else here at IM!~ HAVE A WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING!! !!! 

I'm leaving work now..wooohoo...its 2:25~
BYE GUYS!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 27, 2002)

Bye Stacey.....have a great Turkey day and tell Matt Happy B-day from me, okay?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey Stacey!
Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!

Congrats on the new job!

By the time you read this(Monday?) I'll be in Mexico...so have a great week and will talk with ya when I get back!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey everyone!
I hope everybody had a great thanksgiving!
I did~ and ate too much! But back on track today! 

I start my new job tonight..  .. soo no workout tonight! 

But eating suppppper clean!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

12-02-02
Can't believe its December!!
Well.. my meals are FINALLY back on track.. I hate it when I can't control them! I didn't overdo it though on Thanksgiving like I used to do! Thank god!!!  I did have a lot of cookies..but that was my only down fall.. and there was a lot I could have stuffed my face with! 

TODAYS MEALS:

MEAL ONE: 8:30am
    1/2 c oatmeal
    10 sf peanuts
    2 slices of turkey breast

MEAL TWO: 1:00pm
    4 chicken tenders (110 calories, .5 fat, 27 protein, 0 carb)
     1 c of green beans
     15 sf peanuts

MEAL THREE   4:30pm
     Protein shake (2 carbs)

Meal (snack) 4:
    Packing a eas protein bar (2 carbs) for work tonight.. and will eat some chicken when I get home at 10:30pm if I'm not to tired!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

hiya P. Glad to hear you had a great thanksgiving.  I think it's a given cheat day no matter what. 

Good luck at the new job.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

HEY Dvlmn!!! Thanks sweetie! Ya it was a GOOOD cheat day!  MY homemade oatmeal choco. chip cookies.. they were YUMMY~ and Grannys Awesome dressing! YUM! Perfecto day!
HOW WAS YOUR THANKSGIVING?? 

Thanks.. I hope its not that busy there tonight so I can learn a lot!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 2, 2002)

hahah, well good luck. 

hmmm oatmeal chocolate chip cookies sound so yummy.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 2, 2002)

THANKS 

sooo have YOU heard anything about any jobs yet??

ohhh man, they were.. yum... I'm glad we don't have anymore!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 3, 2002)

12-03-02
Traffic going home yesterday was not bad at all.. when I got home I had an 40 minutes to kill before leaving for my Part time job! Sooo my dog and I went for a Run/ walk for 20 minutes..then I went home and got ready for other job! It wasn't bad~ We had to watch 4 videos, and fill out all the paper work. We got to leave at 9pm.. so that was great.. but that was just for last night.. most nights we won't get out till 10pm.  Anyway.. Everyone there is pretty cool!  
When I got home, Cody (my dog) and I went for another short run for 10 minutes around the park! Then I ate 2 pieces of baked chicken. 

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 3, 2002)

Todays Meals 12-03-02

MEAL ONE:  
   Luna bar,
   8 sf peanuts

SNACK:  SF yogurt

MEAL TWO:
    5 oz. of baked chicken
    1 cup of green beans
    10 sf Peanuts

MEAL THREE:
    Eas Lo Carb protein shake

MEAL FOUR:
     5 oz. of baked chicken
     1/2 a green pepper, 
     1/2 c of green beans

Post w/o :  TBD

WORKING OUT W/ BROTHER TONIGHT


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey girlie!!!  Been missing ya!

What's this about a part-time job???


----------



## Stacey (Dec 3, 2002)

Heya Butterfly~~ I MISSS YOU TOOOOOO!!!  

ya~ I got a part time job at bath & body works! (not in the mall though, its in a stip center by the mall)
We are having trouble saving for that new home..we want to put so much $$ down...soo this will help! 

How have u been?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 3, 2002)

That's good you guys are trying to save for a house!  

I've been busy lately with that business trip, then Thanksgiving and now both boys b-days!!!  I can't believe my baby is 15 tomorrow!!! 

Things are starting to slow down again though.  I got all my shopping done except for one present this weekend!!!  I'm so happy.  Course then I had to wrap everything.  We got our tree this weekend too and decorated it and the front yard... see another good reason to buy a house... you get to decorate it for Christmas 

What are you guys doing for Christmas?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2002)

ohhhh girl~ My apartment Is DECKED out with Christmas stuff!! I got our tree 2 wks ago.. its cute, and we decortated it last saturday! We have our stockings tooo..and Cody~ OUR PUP~ has one too!!  

Thats great you have all your shopping done girl~ I sooo need to do that!!! FUN! I am taking off work on monday the 16th to go shopping! 

WOW your boy is 15 already!!! I hope he has a great birthday!!! 
Take care honey


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2002)

ohhh I don't know what we are doing for Christmas~ The same thing we always doooo!  My family on Christmas day.. and his is always the weekend before christmas..and then we go to his moms on Christmas eve for a dinner!  Don't know what else though.. I'll be working & He will be too! 
What are u guys doing Butterfly?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 4, 2002)

workout last night
30 minute run/ and walk/ and up and down everyones sets of apt. stairs..fun fun!! 

Then did my biceps/ triceps/ shoulders and abs
MY ABS AND LEGS ARE SORRRRE


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

wow, it's quiet in there


----------



## Stacey (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey D~ whats up? I know I am swamped at work.. and everything else! LIFE!

I have been eating chicken /green beans every day.. and am sooo sick of it.. sooo ready for a good chocolate cookie. I have lost 5 lbs. since last monday~ AND I don't need to!! I am just running around way to much!  (and working out a lot)
Soooo I am gonna have a great cheat day tomorrow! LoL!

Hope everyone has a greatweekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

not much, but had to save your journal from being at the bottom of the list.  

Have an awesome weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 6, 2002)

awwwwwwwww Your The greatest!!!!   THANKS HONEY!  
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 6, 2002)

Yesterdays meals 12-05-02

Meal One:  Luna bar, 2 slices of deli turkeybreast
Meal Two:  5 oz. baked chicken breast, one cup greenbeans
snack:  12 sf peanuts..BUSY, 2 lslices of deli turkey
Meal Three: 5 oz. baked chicken, 1 cup of green beans
after workout: 2 tbsp of nat. penut butter

LOTS & LOTS of water!  2 gallons


WORKOUT:
5 minute warmup on lifecycle bike

bis/tris day

Bicep curls w/ dumbbells.. 
   20lbs 2 sets of 12
   25lbs 1 set of 8 

EZ Curl bar - 40lbs. bicep curls
   2 sets  of 8,  rest, 10 more slow reps

Wrist curls w/ 12lb. 30 reps (with a break in middle)
backward wrist curls.. 30 reps

tricep rope pull down.. 55lbs. 
   3 sets of 12

tricep extention
   3 sets of 12 w/ 15 lb db
   1 set of 15 w/ 12lbs db

overarm extention w/ 20lb db
   15 reps, rest, 17 more reps

lateral raise.. (I know.. shouldn't have done, waiting on machine)
   15lbs weight db in one hand / slightly bended back..
       12 reps - 2 sets

UMM?? 
abs~ incline bench=  100 reps
on floor legs to each side~ 50 reps

CARDIO:
Ran 1.5 mile on treadmill with Incline on 4.0 most of time


----------



## Stacey (Dec 6, 2002)

Today~ 

12-06-02

Meal one:   2 fatfree waffles, 1 tbsp of pb
Meal two:   5 oz. chicken/ 1 cup green beans, 10 sf peanuts
Meal three: Yogurt- Sugarfree-well..made w/ spleda
Meal four:   2 oz. chicken/ luna bar- off to NEXT JOB~ ate on the go
get home at 11pm from 2ndjob~ eating 4 oz. baked chick.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 6, 2002)

ppssssssssssttt ... hi P, hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 6, 2002)

psssssst Hey NT~ Hope you have a wonderful weekend tooooo!!! 
Stay warm!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

12-9-02  Very tired~ but had a good weekend! 
I worked Friday night till 10:20pm~ then saturday shopped alllll day with my friend, Steph, then we went out to eat that night! 
Sunday I worked 2- 7:15pm! (Hubby worked both days 2-10pm)
 Very tired b/c Matt and I stayed up till 1:30am last night~

I Love working at this place~ it just screws up my meals/ and water!!! I am used to going to the restroom every hour, and hear I barley do once!  OH wellll~ making money! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2002)

We've had a very mild winter so far ... so mild that I even ventured out to try some snowboarding.  It was ok, but not something I could get into ... 


Work, work, shop and spend time with hubby, sounds like a busy weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2002)

Stacey......hey girl how is ya?  Hope all is well and I'm glad you're having fun.   Yesterday me and my friend went to Bath and Body works and I thought about you.   Send me a discount okay....KiK

Are you done with shopping yet?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

Heya Nt~ YA it was a real busy weekend!! How are ya?

HEY FG! How are YOU BABE!!?? Really ya thought about me? Cool~ I was working my bootie off there yesterday! I wish I could send ya a discount! kik Kik!!  
Whats new with you girlie? 
Nope I am not done shopping!! I WISH! Are you?? I think I am taking off friday to shop!  Fun!!! I have NO CLUE what to get my hubbbby!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 9, 2002)

I know what I'm getting my hubby!!!   He's getting a new flat panel monitor for his computer at home.    I'm really excited about it too.   
Last year, he'd been looking at getting an accoustic electric guitar.   So with the help of his best friend, I found a Fender for him and he absolutely was floored.   He could not believe it.  He was running around at his mom's playing and asking her if she recognized this song or that song.    It was so much fun.

This year, he's really going to be excited to get home and hook it up.    

Yes, I am almost done shopping.  I think I only have two more gifts to buy.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2002)

an accoustic electric? Is that an amplified accoustic guitar?

You guys must have separate bank accounts.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

OH wow FG! Hes a lucky guy! Hes going to be sooo happy! Your lucky you have most of your shopping done! I wish I did! I'm taking off work on friday to shop though!  YEAH!
Matt and I set a budget for each other since we want to save so much money!~ soo not over $100!
and he doen'ts want anything!!! I have NO clue what to buy him! I already bought him two CDS, a cool pair of boxers, (for his stocking) and I am getting him Polo underwear, But I want A good Big gift, ya know?! HMMM?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

Meals today.. (going to grocery store tonight) 

12-9-02

Meal One:   luna bar
Meal two:    7  oz of grilled chicken, with two bites of tortilla
Meal three:  ? Probably ground turkey meat, w/ green beans.
Meal four:    protein shake


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey P!  
Hope you're having a great monday!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey there Ng! How are you doing??
I am having a good monday~ thanks~ just working on loans..lol!

Take care doll!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hoya P!
Just wanted to be the first one to wish you a happy Tuesday!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

well hello Burner!! Thanks for being the first to wish me a happy tuesday! Goober!
HOW WAS YOUR TRIP! details please!! I hope you had a blast!!!!!! Was it nice and sunny??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 9, 2002)

P. what are you doing on so late?

how have you been?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

yep, had a great time! Will post juicy details, factual or other wise later.

It was sunny except for the last day..then monsoon type rain. Not too shabby!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2002)

HeyD! I GOT THE INTERNET AT HOME FINALLY! YEAH ME!! I'm soo excited!!!  I have been messing w/ this computer all night! My friend stephanie fixed it, and we installed a free internet thing I had gotten in the mail, for now.. I need to get a service. But this is free for 45 days! woohoo! how are you? things are great w/ me, thanks! I am about to sign off..hubby just got done eating dinner, (he just got home fromwork) and I gotta go chilll w/ him on the couch..but hes watching some backetball game right now! WAY into it..lol! That goober!!  
Whats new w/ you??

HEY Burner!! I'm glad you had a wonderful time~ I want to hear alllll about it!!! 

U guys have a wonderful night..I sooo need to go to bed, but probably won't for another hour!! 
later! 
OHHH CODY IS (My pup) was sitting in my lap through all that typing above, now hes by me... hes such a cutiepie!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

you got that free aol stuff?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

oh no, are you going to turn into a Kuso/DJD type - spending all your time on here?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey burner~ yea I got the free AOL thing in the mail..and it didn't want a credit card number!!

NT! I WISH I HAD that much free time to just play on the computer! Usually at night, I'm cleaning or cooking, or at the gym or at my new job!  BUTTT I did play on here a lot last night..hopefully I don't get addicted! lol!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

How are things today?  Have you thought of *THE* present for Matt?

I was going to buy a corsett for Mrs. NT but I guess they have to measure this, that and the other thing, so now she will get it for her bday on the 2nd of January and it won't be a surprise.  Gotta think of something else to surprise her with.  I bought a pj top from Playboy and thought it came with the matching bottoms, but when it arrived here, it was only the top.   I tried ordering the matching bottoms but they don't have them in stock ...


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

Heya Nt! Nope ~ I have no idea what to get Matt!!!   

OMG! THAT sucks they didn't send you the matching bottoms, how weird! I love playboy nightware!! Tooo cute! She will like the top!!!  A corset is a wonderful present..you maybe able to tell the girls at Victoria's Secret what her size is, etc.. (look at her bras), and they might be able to help ya out with that! 
Good Luck~ Otherwise..it will be a great bday present toooo!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

have you bought a corset before?

the store I went to ask about one is one of those offbeat stores that sells offbeat items.  The lady suggested they would need 3 different measurements.  When my wife told me about it, she gave me a size and said that should work.  We don't have a victoria secret store here, but we have something comparable.  I will do some phoning today.  Let me ask you, is a corsett nowadays something you wear as a top or under a jacket?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

Heya Nt~ Yes I bought one for my wedding ~ I bought it out of the VS magazine..Just by telling them my measurements!
OMG~? A corset w/ a jacket? I don't think That style has hit Houston yet, good lord!

Good Luck hon


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

MEALS 12-10-02

1. luna bar (need to get rid of these)

one hour, 30 min. later~ 1 cup of red grapes

2. 6 oz. of turkey ground meat, 1 cup of green beans, 5 little sfpeanuts
1 bite of dark chocolate truffle~ threw out the rest!

3. 5 oz. of chicken, 1/2 c green beans, 20 sf peanuts

4. protein shake

6 liters of water


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> OMG~? A corset w/ a jacket? I don't think That style has hit Houston yet, good lord!
> 
> Good Luck hon



this is why I wear jeans and tshirts ... much much easier to stay  out of fashion that way.  

How is a corset worn?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

by a woman?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

Burner~ u crack me up!! 
ya, by a woman! Good answer!! LMAO!
Umm? A corset is a very sexy underpiece NT!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

awww didn't workout tonight~ but ate perfect all day!  I have bad bad cramps.. and I am cooking for my hubby, and had to run some errands after work!  

I can smell my baked chicken right now, and next will be his fattening chicken crispers in the oven..lol.... 

kinda bored~  SOOO READY For bed tooo, but I gotta cook~ and the hubby will be home in one hour! THEN I AM GOING TO BED!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

man, he's gotta have it made....chicken for dinner, the priness ala bedside for desert...
I've just got chicken...and a clocolate protein shake...I think I've got the worse side..


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2002)

LoL ~ your a nut Burner! Yes, hes lucky..he gets to eat fattening crap..and not gain a pound! I am stirring some mac & Cheese right now, YUM~ I took one BIG bite toooo! Had to tastetest..loL!!

You have got it good..u just don't see it!

Okay~ I'm off for my bath, before he gets home!!  
Have a great evening!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

great..thanx for that visual...
make sure to wash behind your.....ears..

G'nite!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2002)

LoL @ Burner! I hope you enjoyed that visual..just kidding babe!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Rain
Rain
Go Away
Don't bother coming back for awhile


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

LoL@ Butterfly!!!

No kidding woman!! WHERE IS THIS CRAP coming from!! Horrible horrible thunder over here, how about there!?? (and of course...RAIN)


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

bad... yukky... rain... wind

The news mentioned hail but we haven't had any of that thank goodness!

Cory had the tent set up in the backyard and the wind blew it over the fence into the neighbor's yard!  Fade went home at lunch and it wasn't there!!!  No telling where it blew off to now


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

oh my gosh B! I wonder where the tent went!??? Its really bad here right now, the rain IS HORRIBLE- HEAVY!!!
Be careful out there!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm so excited ~ today is my friday!! I'm off work tomorrow! Going to SLEEEEEP LATE (like 10pm.. thats my goal..) and go to lunch with the hubby~ then my friend and I are going Christmas shopping!!
I need the break..last night I worked till 10:15pm.. fun! I was in HIGH heels from 7:15am to 10:30pm ~~ My feet still hurt!!

yesterday was a horrible food day.. I barely ate anything.. I had a luna bar for bfast, and 6 oz. of chicken w/ green beans for lunch.. and thats it!!!! I had like 10 peanuts before going to my 2nd job, and when I got home ~ I was too tired to eat..and went to bed!!

TODAY ITS POURING~ all I have had is red grapes (1 1/2c),  & 5 oz. chicken!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 12, 2002)

oh man, that sucks P. glad you get tomorrow off though.  enjoy it. 

Damn want me to bring ya over some food?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

LoL HI D!
Thanks!! YES PLEASE SEND FOOOOD!  

I will eat a good clean dinner tonight.. and will be good tomorrow too!!!!  Yesterday was really bad.. I was WAY too busy for my own good! 

How are ya?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

High heels ALL day  I remember those days and so feel for you honey!!!  Maybe Matt will rub your feet for you 

I've got almost all my shopping done.  I still have to get my sister-in-law something and my boss something... we drew names at work and I got his... think I'll get him a tie!

Hope you enjoy your day off!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey, I posted a pic for the ladies in open chat...


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 12, 2002)

Good afternoon ladies!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

Heya B~ Girl I know, thats a killer being in high heels that long~ ouchie! I wish He would rub my feet.. but not gonna happen! LoL~ hes like me.. HATES FEET! lol

Ohhh cool your almost done shopping~ lucky you! I want to be all done tomorrow!!! 
I will enjoy my day, THANKS sooo much!!!

OHHH~ I'll go check out openchat now!

GOOD Afternoon NT! How are you today?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey NT


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey P!  I bought a corsett today at lunch.  It's black and the fabric has a suede look/feel to it.  Hopefully I've done good .. giggle

Hey B ... long time no chat.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

wooohoooo
 SOUNDS LIKE YOU DID GREAT NT!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!   IT sounds VERY sexy!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

TODAYS MEALS: 12-12-02

Meal One: Just some red grapes ( I explained Why above)

Meal two: 5 oz. of baked chicken, small mixed salad (only lettuce/cucumbers) from next door.

Meal three:  20 sf peanuts

had one truffle today (VERY TINY--as big as nickel..we have a huge box at work.. glad I won't be there tomorrow)

Meal four:  6 oz. of roasted chicken, 1 cup of green beans, and one tiny KFC roll ( I KNOW! STFU! Mom had them, and they are the BOMB!


Steph and I walked around the park a few times, and did bis/tris/ today


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> wooohoooo
> SOUNDS LIKE YOU DID GREAT NT!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!   IT sounds VERY sexy!



I was supposed to buy something for her friend because she and her fiance were coming over for a surprise visit (we weren't expecting to see them till Sunday).  I wasn't sure about what she would like.  I was given a colour and a medium size.  I was in La Senza and saw this corset inbehind some other items and I knew that I needed to buy it.  

I'm getting ready for buying those outfits that will accentuate her future body enhancements!  Being she's not a shy girl, I get to test exactly how non-shy she really is.  I'm thinking as long as she actually like the tops I choose, then I won't find much she won't wear.  he he ...


----------



## Stacey (Dec 13, 2002)

Nt! babe your toooo cute!!!! Shes going to love all of the sexy outfits your going to buy her!!!!! 

Have a great day doll!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey P and NT!!!

Did you hear about the 3 roads that collapesed this morning?  1 was downtown off Franklin, 1 was somewhere on Gessner and the other was down here Bay Area Blvd and Texas Ave.

I couldn't believe it!  Maybe Houston is breaking off and going to slide into the ocean like California was supposed to do


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

hi Princess! Long time no see or talk! Just to pop in your journal and see how you are doing! You must be busy with 2 jobs!

Hey NT!!! What body enhancements is Mrs NT getting? Santa is bringer her 2 watermelons??????? A corset huh? You bought that for YOURself!!!!! For YOUR pleasure!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey P your hotmail is full... I can't send you any email 

BTW... I've seen that pic before and I'm definitely posting it soon!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

Lina darlin' ... the corset was on her list!  I don't shop unless I know the store, size & colour.  I'm not a happy mall guy.  I do my shopping in minutes.  Although, I can't say that I won't be excited to see her in it. 

Yep ... enhancements will be the size of .. hhhhhhhhhmmmmm, watermelons   more like cantalopes.    Those will be for viewing/playing pleasure.  There have been other enhancements that are for private viewing and pleasure ... he he


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> There have been other enhancements that are for private viewing and pleasure ... he he



You brought it up so you MUST tell...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

hey...what pics?????How is the second job going, P?
Remember..don't spend all your checks there...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 16, 2002)

What is the pic in Open Chat B?  What is the thread called?

Hey, how are you BTW?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You brought it up so you MUST tell...



ppssst, B, she got a piercing downunder ... and is thinking of adding another one.  he he he


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi P!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey NT!! BURNER!! BUTTERFLY!! & FG!! How are you guys doing? Sorry I haven't been around much! I don't think My life has been this busy in a Long time!! OR ever! 
I worked 1-9 at The 2nd job saturday.. & 2-8:45pm on sunday! ALL WEEK I work 6-11Pm (except tonight its 7-11pm) I AM GONNA BE SOOOO Pooped by Saturday! AND saturday is my hubbys family christmas! 

ANYway.. diet has been healthy..JUST not enough meals at all friday, saturday or sunday.. They don't let u eat there.. and ITS really PISSING me off.. Yesterday I went to smoothie King and got me a BIG GIANT protein shake.. yummmy tooo.. soo I would be good to go, and had peanuts in my purse~ well SOMEONE threw my shake away!   AND I NEVER had time to eat my peanuts!! We were soooooooo busy!! Its nuts! Just nuts!!!!! 

Todays meals:
One: luna bar
two: subway turkey sub.. w/ extra turkey *and threw out half the bread) and some bake lays.. I HAVE NOT HAD Time to go to the grocery store!
three: DINNER will be 5 oz. of chicken breast (THAT MY HUBBY MADE ME TODAY before he went to work--sooo sweet!!!

And I am taking a locarb Labrada Lean body for her bar to work!

MY FRIEND STEPH and I worked out this morning!~ 
Got up at 5:30
worked out from 5:50 to 6:45!!

17 minutes on treadmill (running/ walking with incline)
6 minutes on stairmaster

abs (75 crunches on incline)
leg curls w/ 60lbs

lat pull down, bicep curls, tricep extentions... and can't remember what else~


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow P, you are such a Superwoman!  Keep up the great (and hard) work! 

Really sucks that you don't get to eat while working? Don't you have any breaks? 8 hours and no break would be breaking the law.. At least in Sweden..

I hope you'll have a great monday sweetie!Talk to you soon!

Jenny


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 16, 2002)

Superwoman is an understatement!

P ... how long do you think you'll be able to keep up that pace?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2002)

heya guys~ NT & NG!!
Jen~ Your right, it is breaking the law!! I am going to say something to them tooo!  Thanks for the compliment girl.. your right it is hard work!!! I give any one who works 2 jobs a TON OF THUMBS UP Because this crap is HARD!~! ITs for the birds thats for sure!!!!
Jen u take care dollface~ and whens the big test? I need to check out your journal!!  
SMILE FOR ME!

HEY NT! man, I don't know how long I can keep up at the pace!! Plus I didn't get any sleep last night b/c of my dog, he was fidgety and I think I got an hour!!  Oh welL!! I am gonna try and hang in there until the end of january or february! But Who Knows!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey girl! I've always worked two jobs.....since I've been in Vegas for 2.5 years I've only worked one and I am totally bored!

Hang in there! I promise it will get easier  and just remember those extra checks and your awesome new house


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Hammer!! WOW REALLY!! I don't know how you did it!!  BUT I will hang in there! I am sure my body will get use to after this week! Yesterday I worked 12.5 hours, today is 13.5 same w/ tomorrow, thursday is 12.5, And Friday is 13.5 Hours!! 

Thats what I keep thinking about..(my house) every time I want to say "forget this"!!!!! 
Take care girl!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

Meals today 12-17-02

Meal One: 3 bites (that were left over from last night) of My lean body for her Low carb, 1 gram of sugar, bar! (YUM) and A Luna bar! 

Snack: 25 peanuts

Lunch: Grilled chicken salad (2 cups of lettuce, 1/2 cucumber, 5 oz. chicken)
10 more peanuts

Meal 3 (at 4:30)~ 4 oz. chicken breast

Meal 4 (around 7) Lean body for her pro. bar (lo carb)
Heres the breakdown:
Calories:  290
Fat:      8 g.
Carbs:  2g
Sugar:  1g
Protein: 30 grams


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey busy bee... where are you working at for this 2nd job???

Go out for lunch today and enjoy the beautiful day!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

HEY B! How are ya honey?? I'm working at Bath & Body works! Its not IN the mall though..its a bigger store, in a shopping center!! 
I'm TAKING A LONG LUNCH!!! (lol~ well an hour! But thats longer than normal!!!!) 
 Take care honey!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 17, 2002)

Your salad is kinda like mine today P.   I'm having salad with tuna though and about 7 almonds crushed up in it.

I had a Luna Bar this morning at about 10:30.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

ohh cool! WE ARE TWINKIES today huH!! I Love Luna Bars!!  I figure they are better than having a bagel in the morning huh! lol!! My fave. is NUTZ OVER CHOCOLATE! Whats your favorite one??


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

Morning Princess of IM!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

Morning Nt! How are you today?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

Excellent!  Today is our daughter's school concert.  She got her clothes from Lasenza Girls and she is so excited to be sporting her new duds!  She is growing up TOO fast.  She now does not like short skirts.  She prefers long skirts, but couldn't find one that she liked, so she picked out some black pants with a star design by the cuffs with a cute white sweater.  She takes after her mom when it comes to buying clothes.  he he

How goes the double job duty?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

Wednesday (IS IT FRIDAY YET??) 
12-18-02

worked from 6pm to 11:50 last night.... horrible night..
went to bed at 12:40am~ got up at 6:50am 

Bfast was a whole wheat bagel w/ 1tbsp of pb.
I was very lightheaded this morning..needed FOOD bad.. and didn't want a protein bar.. or oatmeal.. I feel real "wimpy" 
Not enough food lately/ and not enough workouts.. I hate feeling like a sissy!  I lost 3 lbs. this wk. not good.
Yesterday our accountant told me (here at my normal Day job) that I look like I am "melting away" 
ALso got called "anerexic" by my SISTER last night!!! She came in the store to give me something, and borrow my gym card SINCE I can't use it right now

and hubby and I fighting..
all in all...

I am feeling like this today:


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

WOW NT~ sounds like a REALLY Cute outfit ( I LOVE CLOTHES)
I hope you guys have fun at her School concert!! Take lots of pictures!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

I sure will take pics!

Sorry to hear about the fight ... it will pass.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

COOL!

I know~~ Thanks babe


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

Must have been a full moon last night or something P... fade and I were fighting, too   I hate it when we do 

Maybe it's all the stress we are under.  Just remember the he loves you!

P.S. I'm sent you an email.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

funny you should say that B, we had a full moon


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

Really!!!  Weird!!!

BTW P, my mtg just got cancelled


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

Heya B!  Really ya'll had a fight too? Thats weird! I hate fighting tooo~ Ours lasted all afternoon yestereday- and when I got home at Midnight.. we didn't talk at all~ And I went to bed!

HOPE You have a great day! Thats cool your meeting got cancelled!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

I wouldn't feel as bad about arguing but Cory was in the room when it started and I absolutely HATE fighting in front of the kids 

One good thing about when we fight though is that we NEVER go to bed mad... I've even tried before but he won't let me.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

that's excellent B!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

That is great B!! I hate it that we do! Usually everything always fine before bed...
But last night was probably the 4th or 5th time I have gone to bed mad!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

so ... last night at pool, I saw a lady I played with last year.  After we winning a game, she came over and gave me a little tap in the stomach only to find it rock hard.  She said 'Wow!  Can I see, hehe'  So I showed her the 6 pack.  Then she wanted her mom and the entire team of ladies to see.  They said I should be on a calendar.    I said ......... Of course I should.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

WOWWW NT!! Thats sooooo awesome!! I WANNA SEEE TOOO


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 18, 2002)

he he .. I'll see if the abs are in photography shape this weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

YEAH!!! I'll be waiting!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

12-18-02
Meals today:

One: 3/4 whole wheat bagel w/ 1 tbsp of nat. pb on it.
two:  15 peanuts-- salt free
three: grilled chicken salad from chickfila (kinda TOO small), and 25 more sf peanuts
four:  Luna bar
Five:  5 oz. of baked chicken, W/ ?? some kind of veggie
soooo far 4 1/2 liters of water.. will try and drink 2-3 more!

work tonight ~ 6:30 to 11 something pm??


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> he he .. I'll see if the abs are in photography shape this weekend.



Cool!!!  New pics of NT


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

So ... the concert was very good last night.  My only thought was this, we've done very well in teaching our daughter to listen, but ...    I group the children in 3 catagories: a) those that don't listen or care to be there, b) those that want to be there, listen and look like they are having fun (smiling), c) those that want to be there, listen and are too determined to do good that they forget about having fun.  Guess which catagory our daughter fell into.    C!  She listens and tries to hard she forgets it's supposed to be fun and smile.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

Thats sooo cute NT!! SHES TRYING SOOO HARD To do her best!!!! How sweet of her!! I am sure you guys are VERY VERY proud of her!! Hope to see some Pictures soon!!!!!  

Have a great day sweetiepie!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

I'll try and take another 7 pictures this weekend to empty the current roll.  She tries very hard but forgets to have fun.  lol


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

Thats sooo cute!!!!!!!
at least shes trying ya know!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

sent ya a PM!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 19, 2002)

I sent you en email!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

Mrs. Popular!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey girl! I'm sorry that your hub is being a boob! Hope things are better soon and that you get the whole weekend off


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

WOW! SORRY GUYS!!!! I need to check my pms!! LoL!!!!!  

Brb~ 
Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!

Heya hammer~ ya my hubby was being a "boob" as u say it..lol
WE ARE GOOD NOW! THANKS GUYS FOR EVERYTHING!! I would be a mess without my friends here!! 
~~ Blowing ya'll some big Kisses~~~


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 23, 2002)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

HEY YOU!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU! How are you???? 
have a wonderful holiday hon


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 23, 2002)

pssst, sent you another pm ..


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

Heya Nt~ I know thanks babe!!!! Thats sooo neat what ya'll do for your daugher!! How awesome!! I hope I can do the same thing when I have a child~! You guys are such great parents!! I really admire you two!
Have a wonderful Christmas sweetie!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!

 I hope you all have a wonderful holiday!!!! Take care!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

Hey P!
And a Merry Christmas to you and yours too!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

hey Burner!! how are ya?
Well thank you very much dear! Merry Christmas to you!!! Have a great & safe holiday!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

fine. THanks for asking.
Shh...don't tell my bosses I am on this site..at work....


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

I won't tell anyone!!!

You won't get in trouble will ya???!! BE careful!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

ummm...no?

I'll be fine. Just won't stay on all night long


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Merry Christmas Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks Heather!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TO SWEETIE!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 24, 2002)

thanks ... you have a great Christmas as well.  I'm off around noon today and then head to the gym     Jacquelyn is hanging around with me at work today.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2002)

Hello! How was everyones Christmas?? Hopefully great~!
I got a lot of cool stuff, and had a wonderful christmas with my hubby and family! 
It went by way to fast!

I'm sick~ Matt and I both, have a fever, sore throat, bad sinus headache, runny nose, blah blah blah! Just feel crappy! I have to get some shit done here at work, and may leave early! 

Not totally Back on track w/ diet..yet..but I will be come the first of the year.. I'm not eating crappy or bad/fried.. just not eating extremly clean.. & totally not counting calories!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

uggg still super sick!  

How is everyone today??


----------



## Jenny (Dec 27, 2002)

Oh, you're working??  Poor you! And you're sick! that sucks!
Most people here have some weeks off during christmas.. We don't need to apply for vacation, everyone just have time off!  
My dad's company closed the 20th of Dec, and will open 2nd of January.. And Rob doesn't have to come back until the 7th! 

I'm glad you had a nice Christmas! so did I!

Feel better soon sweetie! and if you're ill, go HOME!! 

hugs,
Jen


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2002)

P, how are ya honey?  I'm sorry you're sick -- 'tis the season.
Been there, done that!!
Start drinking the green and black teas girl.   They've been a wonder of help for me and the hubby.  He's sick with a sinus infection right now!  ICK!!!
I'm glad you had a good Christmas.   I had a wonderful Christmas.   And guess what I got?  My mother in law gave me another Louis handbag.  She gave one to me and both of my sisters in law.   I think I may take it back and get some accessories though, it's too much like the one that my hubby gave me for my birthday. 

Luvs honey -- hope you get to feeling better!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

hey Jen! Thats cool that your dads office is closed for that long!! I wish we were here! But then people couldn't get into their new homes, lol! I'm glad you had a great christmas!! I know, I should go home, yesterday I left here at 2pm and slept all afternoon. I'm gonna try and stay a while today~ Mostly have computer work.. soo it shouldn't be to bad! 

Take care woman!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey FG! How are you honey! I thought about you last night.. I was looking for green tea in my cabinets, cause I knew you were drinking them when you were sick! I didn't have any..but I'm going to get some today! SOO They work real good huh? I have a horrible cough now, and my sinuses are bad, headache, body feels super weak.. yuk yuk..My head feels like it ways 200 pounds..lol! I slept forever yesterday! 
WOW THATS awesome you got another Louis~~ Your sooo lucky!!!!!! I would do the same though, since its almost like your other one!!!  Congrats.. I should call ya Mrs. Louis!!! I'm glad you had a great christmas!!! You get your boys today, right??
Take care doll!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2002)

Definitely get the green tea P.  And Black too if you can find it.   If you can find a blend of green, black and oolong -- that's even better.

Yeah, I should be called Ms. Louis, huh??? KiK

I'm so sorry you aren't feeling good.   I'm sending ya feel good vibes okay?

Yep, I go get the boys later this afternoon.  I'm excited because they get to have Christmas at my house tonight.   It's going to be so much fun watching them open all of their gifts.   
Take care of yourself honey.   Hope you get better before New Year's


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

thanks honey!! I am definalty getting some at lunch today! Does it taste real bad? I hope not!!  I have had it Once, and can't remember!! 
Thank you for the feel good vibes!!! I hope this stuff goes away fast!!!!!
Thats awesome you get to have christmas with the boys tonight! I'm sure your excited!! What are you cooking for them? Or going out to eat?? I bet they are looking forward to coming home to you!!  Have a wonderful night with them!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2002)

The teas don't taste bad at all.   I really love the green tea, and the black is good too.   You can put a half of a Splenda or a SweetNLow in it if you want too.   Just no sugar.

I think I'm just going to pick up something to eat.   I don't know, whatever they want to have probably.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

Thats cool woman! I will have to get some tonight --they didn't have any at smoothie king! 

I hope you guys have a great night


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2002)

Are you going home Princess?  I'm about to in about 15 or 20 minutes.   We get to close up shop early today.  Then I'm off on Monday and of course Tuesday and Wednesday.   I don't come back to work until Thursday....


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

Ohh my your soooooooooooooo lucky!!!!! I WISH I was going home, we are kinda busy here.. people wanting to close loans by the end of the year..   I'll probably leave at 4:30
GIRL U Won't be back till THURSDAY!   YOUR SOOO LUCKY! I work Monday, and Half a day on tuesday, then off wednesday! 

WELL~ HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YA DEAR!!! HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME OFF!!! ENJOY YOUR BOYS & HUBBY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

Meals so far today.. (not eating to much.. don't have an appetite)

1. luna bar, 15 salt free peanuts
2. Lean body for her shake w/ strawberries added in! (35g. protein)


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

HI Dvlmn~ I SEE YOU ON HERE HON!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 27, 2002)

I'll definitely be enjoying those last two...............
especially the last one........................
it's O time at the hacienda!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'll definitely be enjoying those last two...............
> especially the last one........................
> it's O time at the hacienda!!!


    HuH???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey P!
Happy after Chistmas!
Sorry you do not feel well. Hope you get better fast!
You wanna laugh/shock...you oughta seen what I have consumed in the past few weeks...damn, four months of god work down the drain...gotta bet back at it!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 28, 2002)

Heya Burner~ Thanks for the well wishes. I feel like crap today still, and now have a HORRIBLE earache! Don't feel bad dude.. Ihave been eating bad/ and not working out b/c I am sick..or working all day! Can't wait to quit this job and have my life back! I miss the gym!!!!!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

12-30-02 
WOW~ Can't believe theres 2 days left of 2002! Crazy! I'm thinking of starting a new journal.. I want to get super serious with my working out this year, and My diet!!!!! 

Ever since Christmas my meals have been bad...not fried .. just not clean.. and I was just gonna wait till the 1st to clean it up. But I hate how I feel after eating a lot of shit. SOO Starting today!  I'm soo excited!  AND I'm finally feeling better..soo I'm going to the gym tonight!

MY NEW YEARS Resolutions are:

1.  to eat very clean, and have more protein in my diet. 
2.  BUILD MUSCLE
3.  Be a better wife..lol.. meaning (cook more, and be nicer to Matt, not get mad at him when hes wanting to do stuff w/o me, etc.)
4.  SAVE OUR MONEY... We start building our home in March or April!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

Todays meals: (I cooked last night, and packed my food for the day)

MEAL ONE: 7:30am
   4 Eggwhites, 1/2 cup of oatmeal w/ splenda. And 1 tbsp of nat  PB

Snack at 10am:
   1 huge orange, with saltfree peanuts (like 15)
   (wanted the orange, for vit. C..since I have been sick)

MEAL 2:  12:00pm
   5 oz. of baked lemon pepper chicken
   1 cup of green beans
   10 sf Peanuts

MEAL 3:  3pm
   DETOUR Bar

MEAL 4: 6pm
   before workout
   4 oz. of chicken

AFTER WORKOUT: 9pm
   5 oz. of chicken, 1/2 cup of green beans. 
   1 tbsp of pb


----------



## Jenny (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Stace!

I hope you're feeling better hon! 
I like you're new years resolutions.. Except the "be a better wife" one.. Cause I'm sure you're a wonderful wife already! Really.. Who would work around the clock like you do to get that family home of your dreams? I don't think I could do it!

If I don't talk to you later, have a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 
Hugs,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

THANKS JEN~ a BUNCH!! Your soooo sweet!!! But I do need to work on it.. lol!!  
It is hard working that much, and not having any "me" time. I'm glad I don't work there this wk. FINALLY! 

YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL NEW YEARS TOOOOO SWEETIE! Got any big plans?

Take care cutie!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Did you guys pick out a floor plan?  Who's the builder?  Can you email me info?  I LOVE looking at houses!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

well we are going to spend around 130,000...kay..
and the apartment place where we are at now~ we EARN EQUITY while we Rent... BUT it only goes toward a RYLAND, KB HOME, or A BEAZER HOME.  And since we will only be in this home for 5-6 years (We want land In the country).. we are not gonna get a huge home. AND This is all we can afford right now.. first time home buyers ya know..lol!~!  
SOOO OUTTA The 3 RYLAND is the best. My boss told me I would be safest with the Ryland one, that the other are not good.  
Anyway.. we have been looking at the Ryland models forever. The one we want is the actual model home, BUT I think its tooooo small.. BUT MATTS In love with it! Sooo not sure if its the floorplan we will get.. 
BUT IT IS ADORABLE~ AND NO WASTED SPACE at all 
its the "avon"

its 122,900 but we are doing a ton of upgrades.. tile throughout the living, dining, kitchen, halls.. and a big juccuzi tub in the master, a porch on the back, alarm, ceramic backsplash in the kitchen, I want the Island too. Soo Its gonna be around 130,00!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

we will get around 4,000 back from our apartment place and can use it towards closing, or upgrades! Cool huh!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Sounds perfect for you guys!!!  I'm going to go find the floorplan!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

What's the community name?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Darn... they don't have the floorplans online  but I did see the elevation... I like the first one with the columns... which one are you guys looking at?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

ya they do girl

The community is Cypress Mills Park ~~ they have the floorplan!
I don't know which elevation we like!???!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

I ALSO LIKE THE "KINGSBURY" floorplan!! That ones new.. I GOTTA SHOW MATT! AND of course.. all of the options!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Found it!

Oh I'd definitely get a shower in the master bath and the two sinks... men are so messy!

And it looks like if you get the study option you'll have a bigger master closet!  Can't go wrong with a bigger closet girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

ohh YOUR RIGHT!!! BIGGER CLOSET!! 

YES WE are for sure getting the shower, and the big tub!! We want Every option they offer (almost)!! LoL! Did ya see the Kingbury...I LIKE IT!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

I also like Cypress Mill Estates...and The "Kennedy" in that one..
but I don't think Matt will go for that price!  
We could afford it.. but would be sitting at home DOING NOTHING every day..lol!!!!

** WE Do not want our paychecks to go straight to our mortgage payment**


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think I like the Kingsbury better, too.

The Avon has the breakfast room right in front so all the neighbors can watch you eat every meal... better keep your clothes on 

The Kingsbury has a nice bay window in the master bedroom, lots of closet space, and it already comes with the garden tub and double sinks.  It doesn't look like there is a linen closet in there so you'll need the extra closet space for your linens.

Also, I like that the garage opens into the kitchen... our old house was like this but the new ones isn't and I miss it... it's a pain in the butt having to carry groceries thru the living room!

Not sure I'd go with the living room option of putting the door next to the fireplace... I like having a dining room area and you don't want people tracking mud and stuff thru your living room.

I like the utility room being so close to the kitchen, too.  Very handy when you're cooking.  Nice size pantry too!  Don't overlook the importance of that pantry!

With the study option the computer can be close to you guys while still keeping the guest room private.

There... hope that gives you more amo to get the house YOU want coming from an experienced home owner and all


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh yeah... I like elevation D for the Kingsbury... nice windows and arches!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I also like Cypress Mill Estates...and The "Kennedy" in that one..
> but I don't think Matt will go for that price!
> We could afford it.. but would be sitting at home DOING NOTHING every day..lol!!!!
> ...



Oh yeah... that would be my choice of the 3, too!

But I totally understand what you mean about your whole paycheck going to your mortgage!!!  By the time you got your upgrades you'd be looking at $170K easy!

Besides, the Kennedy is more for a small family, you guys don't need all those bedrooms... yet 

The other two are perfect starter homes for you guys!  Get one of those and stay there until your first born is a year away from kindergarten... then pick a neighborhood (& school) you want to finish raising him/her and move then.

Good Luck!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

Ann, You are just FABULOUS DARLING!!!! THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR ADVICE! WoW I needed to know a lot of that. You have awesome tips, infact the best I HAVE HEARD!! YOUR THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!   
Okay.. great idea about the pantry.. We do need a big one. I hate the tiny one we have here..sooo annoying. In the "avon" model, its a double door pantry..but not a walk in.. I really would like a walk in! 
I wish you could SEE the avon model.. it really is awesome When You look at IN PERSON~ I hate it online, and wouldn't buy it.. same w/ my mom..but when you walk in it..its really great. 

Now I have never been in the Kingsbury! Just found that one tonight, soo maybe they will be building one, and I can walk through it!!  I wouldn't have to upgrade much in that one either. I Love the bay window in the master. Thanks for pointing out that it doesn't have a linen closet. Good eyes!
I like how the garage door goes through the kitchen also!
I will have to point that out to Matt. 

I'm thinking we will be in this home from 5-10 years. We SAY 5 years, but I know it will be a little more!! lol!
Your sooo sweet for helping with this!! I really appreciate it Ann!!!!
THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

12/30
Just got done at the gym~ have HORRIBLE cramps. I came home and layed in bed for 2 hours after work. Then met my brother at the gym at 8:45pm 
I really think my cysts are coming back & its pissing me off!! I am still very cut, but I use to have a lot more muscle to me, and its slowly going away I'm USE to being the Most muscular girl at the gym, seriously, most cut and all. AND NOW for the past 6 months.. I have been like say the 4th or 5th.. really pissing me offffffff~ I'm frustrated with my body.. I'm not fat, and have not gained fat by all means. I JUST KNOW what I did look like, and from Cysts, to all my other female problems I have had.. Its set me back.
FRUSTRATING. I really (didn't tell ya'll this) want to compete in the fitness comp. here in august!!!!!!!! I sooo should have last year. Oh well.

Okay sooo tonight at the gym:

25 minutes on the elliptical machine.
THEN Horrible foot cramp..right in the middle.. every time I go there? Whats the deal? Anyone know? When I go to my apt. gym I never get it. I even started taking Potassisum pills yesterday. 

THEN: 
Leg Extention:  20 reps (warmup) w/ 50lbs
                         12 reps at 75 lbs X 3 sets.

Lying leg curl:   80lbs  12 repsX 2 sets.
                         90lbs.. 8 reps

sitting leg curl:  75lbs.. 12 r X 3

another machine (where u sit, and legs go out to the side, they open ya know, GUYS like watching u do..lol)
    35 reps at 65lbs

Leg press machine
     100 lbs  20 reps
      125 lbs 10repsX2 sets

then went home, bad cramps, and hadn't ate since my Detour bar at 3pm. Was hungry

just finished my chicken, and 1/2 cup brown rice (changed it up a tad)


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm leaving work at 11am.. don't know why we came in.. its dead here! 

I HOPE EVERYONE has a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! 

Be safe!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2003)

12-31-02 Workout 
Cardio:  Cody (dog) and I ran every set of stairs in the apartment(took forever..hard & sweaty wo), and jogged for 10 more minutes on the jog path, then I let him run around and Play with the kids.

LUNGES w/ My 15lbs weights in each hand~ I did 60 sets.. (with rest) 
SQUATS holding weights at my shoulders (the 2 15lbs)  did 3 sets of 15.
CALF RAISES holding the weights, 40 reps..(standing on one leg at a time)
PILE' SQUATS  w/ 15lb. weight in the middle going down.
   30 reps

My legs were super sore NYE night, and they are still sore today


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2003)

Tonights workout will be cardio (20min.) & BICEP/TRICEPS

MEALS TODAY SOOO FAR:

MEAL ONE:  2 scoops of protein powder w/ water.. (35g. protein)

MEAL TWO:  5 eggwhites, 1/2cup of oats

MEAL THREE: 6 oz. of baked chicken, greenbeans, broccoli stems, 1 tbsp of pb

WORKOUT HERE

MEAL FOUR:  1 tbsp of pb.. 2 scoops of protein powder w/ water.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2003)

Husband and I are officially HOUSE SHOPPING now. We have 3 months to choose the one we want. 

(butterfly.. I don't think we are going w/ Ryland anymore..or that neighborhood... we want a masterplanned community now...it will either be FAIRFIELD, or Gleannloch Farms. (Check it out: GLEANNLOCHFARMS.COM) homes go up to 1.5 million in it..and theres an elementary in IT!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

I love the master planned communities!!!

My older brother lives in Cincho Ranch and Cory loves to go stay with them so he can go to the lake & beach & parks.

Both of the two communities you mentioned are great!!!  I'll go exploring their websites and see what plans I come up with.

Let me know when you guys start narrowing it down!

I love house shopping!  Almost makes me want to move again


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 2, 2003)

Congrats P.   Happy, happy, happy for you.  
Our neighborhood has an elementary in it also.  Can't wait to be able to utilize it!!!!!!

Good job on the new year resolutions.....your meals look great!  But then again, they always do.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2003)

HEY FG!! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YA! How are you? Thanks sooo much~ ITS SOOO Exciting!!!
Ohhh woman my meals have been crap lately~ I had to do something..lol!

 but thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2003)

Butterfly~
I will let ya know! Thanks girl!!! I really like Fairfield! I like them both! In Fairfield we will get a Perry, or A lennar home (the Raleigh).. 
And In the other it would have to be the avon from Ryland homes! 

I'll let ya know... we are going on sunday to compare everything.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2003)

House shopping is a lot of fun ... we might do just that this year as well.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

Lennar bought Village Builders who is who built our home.  They are a really good builder!

They didn't offer some of the new plans in my neighborhood but if they had I would have picked the Van Gogh.

I like the Raleigh!!!  Nice flow and I love the big patio!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 2, 2003)

The Yorktown is nice with that front porch and covered patio!  Our friends that live down the street have a Valencia which has a covered porch and I'm so jealous


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2003)

WOW NT~ thats awesome!! Yes..house shopping is a TON OF FUN!! I can't wait for sunday!~ 

Butterfly~ I love village builders! I know your happy with your home too, so that makes me feel good. 
Also, they come with everything included.. washer/dryer, Refridgerator, MINI BLINDS, fans in all the rooms, ceramic tile, and ceramic tile backsplash in the kitchen, (then we will up grade for the tile in living room & halls), they come with jucuzzi garden bath, double sinks, alarm system, garage door opener, UMM? And a lot more!!! I think we should go that route (w/ lennar) I like the Raliegh...its cute, and a good size for us. I like the yorktown too.. that covered patio is great!  Fairfield is great.. and a lot of our friends live there!!! (we were there on new years eve..and it really made me want to move there)!!! 

I'll keep ya updated!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2003)

1-2-03 WORKOUT:

Just got back from the gym...heres what I did..

Cardio on treadmill. 15 minutes Run/walk..incline stayed between 4.0 and 6.5

BICEP CURLS:  15 lbs db.. 20 reps each arm.. then
                         20lbs db.. 15 reps X 3 sets.
ARM EXTENTION (db..behind head thing)  20lbs..15repsX 2
TRICEP ROPE PULLDOWN:  55lbs. 3 sets X 15 r
BICEP CURLS W/ Bar.. 45lbs.. 3 sets of 10r
LATERAL PULL DOWN Machine:  70lbs 3 sets of 15rp
THE Next thing...don't know the name, your holding dumbbells in each hand, and u bring them up to shoulder height (elbows extend to side)  .. ?? NAME?? 3 sets of 15 with 15 db in each hand

WRIST CURLS: 10lbs (palms facing up) 2 sets of 20
WRIST CURLS: 8lbs (MY VEINS WERE POPPING OUT ) ~ palms facing down~ 2 sets of 20..

ABS ON INCLINE BENCH~ 100reps holding 20lb plate
on floor Oblique crunch ~ 50 on each side
V-Crunch~ 50 sets.

Gotta go make Matts Enchiladas..shithead.. they are sooo cheesy too!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

Workout is looking good girl! Mine will be pretty restricted until I get moved and settled but I'm trying to keep the diet in check so it wont kill me!

Good luck with the house! I'm probably going to buy in a few years and just get geeked thinking about it 

TGIF


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Name is Upright Rows, P......

Good girl on the workout.   The upright rows is one of my favs for shoulders.

Good job!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey P! 

Looks like you'll do some major house shopping this weekend! Good luck! And Have FUN! 

Am soon leaving work.. It's snowing here today.. I haven't decided if it's a good thing or not yet.. 

Workout and meals look good! But I think you are lacking som good fat in meal one and two.. And that doesn't look like much food.. you better not be startving yourself girlie! 

Have a wonderful weekend!!
Hugs,
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

Heya Heather~~ Thanks a bunch  I'm on a mission!

FG! THANK YOU! DUHHHH!!!  I was brainfried last night!! I LUV Doing those!! 
How are ya babe?

NG~ Hi! I know, we are going to have fun on sunday~ I can't wait! WOW SNOW~ LUCKY YOU!!!! I love the snow--and never get to see it! 
Ya I know, I should have had fat.. I made up for it at dinner though..lol.. had a lot of sf peanuts!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Snow... what's that 

Do you know of a website for Fairfield???  I was looking at the Lennar/VB website but I don't know the names of the subdivisions in Fairfield.

Good job on the workout!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

I found it yesterday.. and now I can't remember. I think its Visitfairfield.com

~ try that~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

hey you two -- Lee Priest is holding his first annual Lee Priest Classic in April in Austin.

I'm saving now so I can take the hubby on a little weekend getaway and we can go to the show.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

hey ... if the bunch of you Texans go, we can meet you all in one go!  Yeah!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks FG!  Our wedding anniversary is in April... may be a good excuse for us to take a little trip   Got a website addy?

So you guys are going for sure NT???  That would be too cool to meet you guys in person!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I found it yesterday.. and now I can't remember. I think its Visitfairfield.com
> 
> ~ try that~



That's it!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't say for sure ... it has to go thru the discussion process first.    Since meeting IT though, I think it would be a great time meeting more IM'ers!  IT and I had a great time. 

We could talk gyms & exercising ... watch the BB show and then head out for a night on the town!  It would be a great day!  

I believe the last time we flew to Texas, it was about $700 (Cad)/person.  It would be great to get away for a bit seeing as how there are no major vacations planned for this year.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh yeah, that would be great NT.   I don't know if we're going to call it a vacation....more like a little weekend getaway since it's driving distance for us.   Would be for P and B too.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah and I'd get to see my baby brother, too!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW!! Hey ya'll!! This sounds neat!!!   What weekend is it in ApriL????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm going to have to check the mag to confirm, but I want to say the 19th.   I have the magazine in the truck, I'll run out in just a bit and grab it.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

OKAY!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

party ... party ... party ....


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey... the 19th is our Anniversary!  Cool!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

You guys deserve a night out then!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

MY ARMS ARE GETTING SORE!!!!  Especially my forearms~~

TODAYS MEALS~ 1-03-02

Meal One: 8am   2 scoops protein powder w/ water (35g.) and some sf peanuts
Meal two:  a few animal crackers, (I KNOW~ Bad-- I had like 10) &I 15 peanuts ..lol.. I was HUNGRY~~ it was 10:30am
Meal Three:1pm  5 oz. of chicken, 1 cup of green beans
Meal four:5pm     EAS CARB CONROL Bar (25 protein)
Meal five: TBD


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Ohhhh, alright -- that would be  a cool anniversary for you guys.   Maybe you could splurge and stay in The Driskill Hotel for your anniversary?   That's where Brad and I stayed.   What an awesome hotel.   We love that place.
Check it out at www.driskillhotel.com


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

OMG that hotel is BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I want to stay in the Renaissance Bridal Suite!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

That's the room that Brad and I had on our wedding night and the night after


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

And in that room......and that room only, they put out Bulgari bath items for the occupants.    Oh my gosh, that whole room smelled of Bulgari the whole two days/nights we were there.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh I bet you had a wonderful time!  Not sure I know what Bulgari is 

I can't find a price for that room... do you remember how much it was?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow ... I think we found our home away from home!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

yep, it's expensive.   I want to say it's something like 600 a night or something like that.....


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

WOW!  That is too much for an occasion other than a wedding night.

That Traditional Guest Room is looking really nice


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, those are a little more appropriately priced....well, for that hotel it is.   I think those are about anywhere from 215 to like 300.   You just gotta kinda ask.

I will tell you this though -- you can't go wrong with ANY of the rooms there.  They're all gorgeous!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

Mrs.NT just said the same thing B said, she wants to stay in the Bridal suite!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

Rate Plans - Rates are per night/per room (tax not included) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACK RATE PREMIER OVERSIZED ROOM WITH 1 KING BED Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 340.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACK RATE PREMIER SUITE W 1 KING BED W LIVING ROOM Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 400.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACK RATE EXECUTIVE OVERSIZED ROOM W 1 KING BED Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 300.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACK RATE DELUXE ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 290.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACK RATE DELUXE ROOM WITH 1 QUEEN BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 290.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACK RATE DELUXE ROOM WITH 2 QUEEN BEDS W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 290.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACK RATE STANDARD ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 270.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RACK RATE STANDARD ROOM WITH 1 QUEEN BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 270.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-PKG-BED AND BREAKFAST STANDARD ROOM WITH 1 QUEEN BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 240.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-PKG-BED AND BREAKFAST DELUXE ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 260.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-PKG-BED AND BREAKFAST DELUXE ROOM WITH 1 QUEEN BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 260.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-PKG-BED AND BREAKFAST STANDARD ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 240.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-PKG- ROMANCE PACKAGE DELUXE ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 305.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-PKG- ROMANCE PACKAGE DELUXE ROOM WITH 1 QUEEN BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 305.00 -convert currency


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-PKG- ROMANCE PACKAGE STANDARD ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W SITTING AREA Rate Plan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USD 285.00 -convert currency


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah, those are right.   I thought I saw one on there that was as low as $215 too.

If you guys are interested B, you should call.   I think we'll be staying at the OMNI.  Which by the way is right across the street from The Driskill Hotel.   We always go over to the Driskill when we stay at the Omni for drinks and dinner.   They have a  great bar area.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

I found these which are a little cheaper...

Room Description: DELUXE ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W/SITTING AREA DESK/19 FT CEILINGS/T1 COMPUTER CONNECTIVITY  

Rate Description: -PKG-BED AND BREAKFAST GRILL BREAKFAST FOR TWO  

260.00 United States Dollars 

--------------------------------------------------
Room Description: STANDARD ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W/SITTING AREA DESK / IN ROOM T1 COMPUTER CONNECTIVITY  

Rate Description: -PKG-BED AND BREAKFAST GRILL BREAKFAST FOR TWO  

240.00 United States Dollars  

--------------------------------------------------
Room Description: DELUXE ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W/SITTING AREA DESK/19 FT CEILINGS/T1 COMPUTER CONNECTIVITY  

Rate Description: -PRO- BEST AVAILABLE RATE 2 ROOM ONLY  

235.00 United States Dollars

--------------------------------------------------
Room Description: STANDARD ROOM WITH 1 KING BED W/SITTING AREA DESK / IN ROOM T1 COMPUTER CONNECTIVITY  

Rate Description: -PRO- BEST AVAILABLE RATE 2 ROOM ONLY  

215.00 United States Dollars


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it the Omni Downtown on 700 San Jacinto at 8th Street?

I'll check out that one too.

Are you sure about the dates?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

can i burn songs off the internet for free???? HELP


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

If you find a song you like and can download it to your computer then yes, you can burn it.

BUT, pay attention to the file type.

Why do you want to burn the song?  Do you want to play it on a stereo?  That makes a difference.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

if you have a newer DVD player, most will play burnt CDs


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

THANKS B! ~~ I just wanted to burn that cool eminem song.. to play in my car!~  
I have a cd player in my computer?!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

True... depending on the file type.  If it's a mp3 you are good to go.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

hmm? I don't know, IT IN My dell computer??!! LoL!

My sis is always on something and burning songs off the internet!!!???! Hmmm??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> THANKS B! ~~ I just wanted to burn that cool eminem song.. to play in my car!~
> I have a cd player in my computer?!



Some of the newer car radio/CD players will play mp3's but none of the older ones will.

Your computer may already have software on it that will play mp3s and other song formats.

You can just download a song, double click it and see if something opens to play it.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

I know..but I need a website to go to..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, that's the one on San Jacinto B.  I really like that hotel too.   They have a new workout facility in that hotel.......


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 3, 2003)

Our s/w allows us to create a stereo/car stereo compatible cds.  Are you using s/w to create the cds?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hmm? I don't know, IT IN My dell computer??!! LoL!
> 
> My sis is always on something and burning songs off the internet!!!???! Hmmm??



Yeah... we have software that let's you rip and burn CDs.  It gets the track titles from the CDDB.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

WELL CRAP~ I have NO IDEA


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmmm?? I'll have to ask my sis what she does! I wanted to burn some songs for my cd player for car/ and the gym... 
I'll get her to do it!! LoL!!  

THANKS FOR THE FAST REPLYS AND HELP! You guys rock!
Hope ya'll have an awesome weekend!!!!!~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 3, 2003)

Try Kazaa P.   I think it's free


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks girl~ I will check it out!! 
Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 3, 2003)

Have fun house shopping!!!

You should have great weather for it!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 4, 2003)

THANK YOU BUTTERFLY!! I know~ Its going to be beautiful!! I'll let ya know everything on Monday!!! Have a great weekend honey!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 4, 2003)

Today was my last day (WOOHOO) at bath & body..thank god. The managers there were OH SOO Bitchy and treaded me & all the other associates like we were 5 yrs old! Freaks! The only cool manager quit b/c she couldn't stand making 39,000 and deal with the other bitchy managers!! I couldn't believe she only made that..working her ass off and being the head manager.. I make WAY More than that! Good God! I'm sooo happy for her..she found an awesome new job, paying what she deserves..shes a great lady..we exchanged #'s and are gonna meet for lunch soon!!  ANYWAY~~ blah blah blah~~

SOOO Woke up and ran 4 miles this morning ..outside..felt awesome! (cardio only day) my arms are really sore still! 
Also did my abs.
MEALS:

11:AM  SLEPT LATE~ bfast~ 1/2 c of oats, with 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb
1:45pm ~ large protein shake for lunch 
8pm~6 oz of chicken, 2 bites of brown rice, and 1/2 cup of greenbeans~ and a diet coke right now.. will have peanuts later

I got new makeup today.. it looks soo natural and like I have Nothing on..  Matts going to like it! He always wants me to stop wearing so much! I got it from MAC! I really like it! Cost a lot though!!  But it looks good, and fresh face!

TOMORROWS THE BIG HOUSE SHOPPING DAY~ I'm sooo excited!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2003)

> TOMORROWS THE BIG HOUSE SHOPPING DAY~ I'm sooo excited!



Have fun!  I remember when I was buying my first home, I felt like a kid in a candy store.  Don't let the realtors talk you into anything.  They are only looking for a sale and a fast one.  Make sure you get exactly what your looking for.  Good Luck!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

So how was the house hunting???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks Mochy~ Your sooo right, we did feel like kids in a candy store!!

SOOO~ heres what happend on sunday~ 
We went to about 4 neighborhoods (since we have been looking for over a yr or more, we knew which areas we liked in Houston, and Cypress (small town on the outskirts of houston). 
SOO We ended up in Fairfield, a neighborhood We both love, and have friends in!!
WE put $1000 down on a lot last night, and are sooo excited! We got a Perry home!  We pick out our brick on THURSDAY!! Crazy huh! they are wanting to finish this section... and thats why its going fast! Building starts in 2 wks, and will be done in MAY!  (good thing.. May is our last month at the apt toooo)

SOOO Thats my great news! Matt and I are SOOO HAPPY! And can't wait!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2003)

besides all that I am super busy at work! Totally SWAMPED~ SUCKS b/c I have my cold again... decided to come back last night~ FEVER, COLD/ then hot, Can't stop sneezing, bad headache..blah blah blah~~~

I am also doing my friends loan..sooo thats keeping me busy(usually I just process them..but i am the loan officer on it to).. and will get $$ from it..


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow ... and I thought you were just going to look!     You _look_ exactly how my mom and stepfather _look_.  One time, my mom went looking for a K car, and came home that same day with a TransAm.

Congraduations on the new home!!  Yeah ... we'll be looking for our housewarming invite in the mail soon!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 8, 2003)

holy shiat that was quick. Congrats on the house, that sounds totally awesome.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey Nt~ I know it was quick ~ But really we had our minds made up on the neighborhood, and what we wanted to spend, and all that.. And We have been looking for over a year!!  SOoo Actually~ Its about time! LoL!~~
HEY I DID THE SAME THING YOUR mom did w/ her car.. I went looking at  Transam too...and ending up coming home w/ the showroom floor Transam! (2 yrs ago..lol)

HEY D~ Thanks babe!  WE ARE VERY HAPPY! 
How are you doing??????   Hopefully great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2003)

OMG, that really was quick P.    

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE HOUSE!!!!    That is so wonderful.
I'm so happy for you both.  Man, looking at neighborhoods and houses is so much fun.

Congrats on the house again babe......


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks honey!!
How are you???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm actually hard at work looking for a job.   I think from yesterday and today, I've sent out about 70 resumes.....

Hopefully someone will think I'm at least worth interviewing.

I'm so proud of you and Matt with the home......isn't it fun and exciting?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Nt~ I know it was quick ~ But really we had our minds made up on the neighborhood, and what we wanted to spend, and all that.. And We have been looking for over a year!!  SOoo Actually~ Its about time! LoL!~~
> HEY I DID THE SAME THING YOUR mom did w/ her car.. I went looking at  Transam too...and ending up coming home w/ the showroom floor Transam! (2 yrs ago..lol)



almost the same ... she went looking for a k car!  Not a transam ...  ... a k car and came home with a tranam.  Only about 20G difference in price ...

Oh ... I thought this was a spur of the moment thing.  Congrats!  How big is the lot?  How big is the house?  When can we expect our house warming invite to come?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2003)

HOLY COW~ Ya girl.. I think you have been working VERY hard at those applications~ you rock! I Know you will get a lot of call backs!! I'm praying for you! 

Thank you for saying your proud of Matt and I!! YES THIS IS fun and Very very exciting!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2003)

your too funny Nt!! LoL!
what the heck is a "k" car???

UMM The house is 1765 sq. feet,(very open..looks bigger than my friends 1950sq. ft. home!! FOR REAL! SHE told me that.. (shes a block away..same builder.) and the lot..umm? I don't know~ But its big. A lot of the other neighborhoods lots were horrible. I swear you would like walk out the backdoor, and walk 10 feet and theres the FENCE! NO WAY!!! I think We walk about 50feet or more.. I don't know? Its a good size though! 
3 bedroom/ 2 baths A BIG KITCHEN (that was my thing)..and huge living room (14x19) master is 14x19 also!!  
and it has a really big front porch!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 8, 2003)

a k car ... check out this link
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...odel_brand_query=model=Aries&tree=Dodge Aries  it's a far cry from a TransAm.  

That is a great size.  When we look, we might take an older house because the lots are much bigger.  With the new lots, you can almost reach out and touch your neighbours hand for the upstairs window.  My parents bought a lot an extra big corner lot to avoid that.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes, we had to pay a little more for this lot also!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 8, 2003)

can't wait for my invite!  he he


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2003)

haha!! IF ya come to Texas this summer come on over!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 8, 2003)

yeah for us!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2003)

Tomorrow morning we pick our brick color out!!! YEAH!
I think we may go with a white/ or grey color.. ???!!!???!!!?? I use to love red, still do.. but I like being different!

I am still sick.. soo I have not worked out since Saturday.. oh well!! I'm eating clean though.. and drinking lots of water.. about 2 gallons a day. Or more. And staying drugged up!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

Girl that's awesome! Congrats on the house and I hope you start feeling better soon! I think my fever is gone finally! Yay!

Take care!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2003)

CONGRATS Honey! 

Sounds like a great house!! I hope you're feeling better today!!

Hugs,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey Heather~ I am glad your fever is finally gone!! Don't ya leave tomorrow?? or am I wrong? Are you all packed up?
My fever is gone, and my Body feels better, I just am all "stopped up" and keep sneezing! Other than that..I'm getting better! Thanks!

JEN~ Hey how are you girl?? Whats new in your world? Thanks for the congrats~ We are sooo excited!!! 

We picked our brick out this morning, and they start on the 23rd building!!   YEAH


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2003)

1-10-03--- my 10 month wedding anniversary! 

Meals~
1.  1/2 c of oats, 4 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb
2.  4 oz. of chicken breast, 1/2c of greenbeans (Saltfree), 15sf peanuts
3. leanbody for her (Small size--180 cals) bar
4.  6 oz. chicken breast, 1/2c of brown rice, 15sf peanuts

Working out  tonight! Will report later what I do!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 9, 2003)

Congrats on the house!!! 

Fade went to school with one of the Perry boys...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 9, 2003)

Is this the right house?

1765 

elevation


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2003)

THANK YOU BUTTERFLY!!!

Really Fade did??!!! THATS COOL!!!  
How are ya girl??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey B~ yes thats my house! Except that we are not doing the dining room thing...Its going to be one big living room. AND I am having a bay window put in the kitchen!  We are getting the 2nd elevation..IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON~ The first one looks better on paper..but the other looks soo cool! 
Ya I think that house will be perfect for us!! 
For now.. we will stay in it for 5-10 yrs, then move to something bigger and better..one day!!! Houses are sooo damn expensive!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2003)

Meals today:

1. 5 eggwhites, 1 egg, 10 saltfree peanuts
2.  6 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans
3.  Detour protein bar
4.  5 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

workout last night was LEGS~ Did squats, lunges, and Pile' squats, (all I could do at home) and ran 2 miles outside.

TONIGHT Will be in the gym, I am doing leg extentions..then going to do my bis/ tris! 

tomorrow is my moms bday! I am going to be hangin' w/ her all day, shopping & going to the movies To see MAID IN MANHATTAN~~ then at night we (matt, my bro, and My sister) are all taking her out to eat.

SUNDAY~ Matt and I have to go to perry homes, and look at some option choices.. don't have to decide anything yet.. just looking!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 10, 2003)

That home is a bungalow, right?  No upstairs and as we "living under a rock Canadians" found out our last trip to Texas, not many have basements.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 10, 2003)

Basements???  What's a basement 

Only basement I've been in was my great-grandfather's bunker


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 10, 2003)

... the folks we were visiting thought we were quite strange when we asked about a basement!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Nt~ What in the world is a bungalow?? Explain please?! Now I know what A basement is!! Is that another word for it? Matts relatives in Missouri all have basements! But no..we don't need them here!!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 10, 2003)

princess or butterfly, how much you weight if you dont mind telling me (or how much you lost from your nutrition diets)? and workout


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Nt~ What in the world is a bungalow?? Explain please?! Now I know what A basement is!! Is that another word for it? Matts relatives in Missouri all have basements! But no..we don't need them here!!





> _*Originally posted by Butterfly *_
> 
> Basements??? What's a basement



Sorry to intrude on your journal but.......

and this may sound as weird to you as ya'll not knowing what basements and bungalow's are does to me, but....how do you build a house w/o a basement?  Does it just "sit" on the ground? 

A bungalow is a house that is all one level.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 11, 2003)

You have choices of foundation

Slabs..like your abs
Piers
Stem Walls
etc


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You have choices of foundation
> 
> Slabs..like your abs
> ...




So it just sits on top of it? Is that safe?  

Where do you put all your stuff if you don't have a basement? lol


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey W8 & DP
Yes in Houston, Tx and pretty much all of Texas you do not need a basement. (I know what those are w8..lol..Just never heard of a bungalow)... 

Yes its very safe. Every home in our state is pretty much built without them. 
We will have a "slab" foundation, over the ground (its very thick-- & made of concrete)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So it just sits on top of it? Is that safe?
> 
> Where do you put all your stuff if you don't have a basement? lol



It's called an attic 


P's right... It's rare to have a basemaent in Southern Texas because the water table isn't very deep underground... same for most coastal towns.

Areas that are prone to flooding the houses usually sit on piers or stilts or even blocks and because of the hurricanes we are prone to they have to be VERY strong.  

Areas like mine and P's usually don't flood but the houses still have to be strong enough to undergo 170 mph hurricane force winds.  So the concrete slab foundations are always reinforced with steel rebar.

I'm glad we don't have basements... that Amitiville Horror movie scared the begeebees outta me when I was a kid


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> princess or butterfly, how much you weight if you dont mind telling me (or how much you lost from your nutrition diets)? and workout



My goodness OC... even in a BB forum it isn't polite to ask a lady her w8 

Go read my post in your journal


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 12, 2003)

she told me she didnt mind telling me!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's called an attic



....Oh! See....we don't really use our attics like that


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks B for explaining! 

w8~ some people even by small storage buildings to put in their backyard!! I store a lot of my extra stuff (clothes & Furniture) at my Grandmothers farmhouse!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

1-13-03
Okay today I'm starting something different w/ my exercises. I NEED something Different! 
I use to do step classes a 2 yrs ago, and loved them..they worked great for me.. now I'm going to try them again. My gym offers them at night - at 6pm.. soo we will see what they are like. 

First class tonight!  (they are 60 minutes)
I will see if I like it. .. and go from there.

Meals Today

1.  1/2 cup of oats, 15 saltfree peanuts, 1 scoop of protein powder in water
2.  1 scoop of protein powder in water (17.5 protein)
3.  5 oz. of baked chicken, 1/2 cup of green beans, 15sf. peanuts
4.  5 oz. of turkey
~ STEP CLASS~

5.  5 oz. of chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

3 gallons of water or more


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks for ansering that question W8!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi NT!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> she told me she didnt mind telling me!



WHO Said? Who is "She"???


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi Princess!  how goes the battle today?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

Heya hon!
I'm great, work is good, cold/flu is gone, and I'm back to being ME! lol! 
How are You?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2003)

excellent!  Recouping from taking the missus out for her bday.

Today if her official 'become the hottest hottie" day.  She starts with a personal trainer.  Should prove to be interesting.

Glad to hear you're no longer sick!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

oh cool~ did she have a good birthday?!
I hope she has a great "become the hottest hottie day" lol!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2003)

she did so have a great bday!

She's looking forward to it today, but I guess the proof will be when she wakes up tomorrow!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm glad she had a great day!!! 
I bet shes real excited about her new personal trainer!!  Congrats to her!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2003)

She is very excited and hopefully this lady will be able to keep her motivated.  Once she gets into the groove of eating properly, everthing else will fall into place.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

yep your right! That was the hardest thing for me to do at first..learn how to eat right!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2003)

like most here say, diet is the biggest part.  This weekend she ate fairly well ... not many _bad_ things at all - except for those shooters Saturday evening!  

She really doesn't have far to go with the eating either ... just more often.  Once she ges into a routine, she's pretty good about it.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 13, 2003)

lol~~ thats good Nt!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

Where are you P???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm here hon! How are ya today??? 
 ~ just busy at work for me today~


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

Meals today: 1/14/03

1. 2 scoops of protein powder w/ 2tbsp of heavy whipping cream
    & 5 frozen strawberries.
2. 2 c. dark green lettuce, 5 oz. of chicken, 20sf peanuts
3. half a detour bar (snack..its all I had here at work)
4. 1 cup of greenbeans, 5oz. of chicken, 1 tbsp of nat. pb
WORKOUT here
Post workout:
5.  2 scoops of protein powder, 2 tbsp of hw cream, 3 frozen stawberries..or 5?!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

John totalled his car yesterday 

We've got $11,000 in property taxes due by 1/31

AND

My uncle had another stroke and is back in the hospital...

When it rains it pours 

How are you?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2003)

OMG ANN!!!   
Is John okay??? Thats horrible!
Ouch on the property taxes!! Damn! Is that just for your neighborhood??
Is your uncle going to be okay girl? I'm sorry about him! Thats sad!!! I hope he gets well!!
Your right~ When it rains it pours!
Well your family is in my prayers!!
Take care hon.

I'm good, thanks for asking!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2003)

Morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

Good Morning Darlin'


Meals today: 

1. 7:30am  (getting ready to leave..tummy growling..1/3c of oats, 
    8:00am  2 scoops of protein powder.~drank the shake on my way to work~  mixed w/ heavycream, and 3 strawberries

2. 11:00am   4 oz. Splenda made Yogurt (80cal.)

3. 1:00pm     6 oz. chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 20 peanuts

Before workout:   4:30pm     2 scoops of P mixed w/ hc, and 3 strawberries

After workout:
7:30  5 oz. of chicken, 1 c. green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

I KNOW ME~ & each night before bed --usually this is around 11pm, I go to my salt free peanut jar..and prob. eat around 10/15 peanuts..lol... is that okay/ I Know I should stop it huh?! LoL


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

just got done w/ 60 min of step aerobics class.. VERY HARD tooo..high impact (not for beginners..lol) I haven't done a step class in a YEAR..but I caught on quick! Great Workout.
Then we did abs for 10 min. at the end...Ouch!!! Will feel that tomorrow.. 
Then went home... poooped out... but did my bis/tris after I ate dinner..
also did bicep curls w/ 15lbs db  (its all I got at home..& my10lb ones)
Also did other crap..and I Will post later..gotta run!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 15, 2003)

hiya P. looks like ya had a good workout tonight. 

B... sorry to hear about all that, hope things get better quick.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 16, 2003)

heya D! I did, thanks. My legs are sore today!
How have you been?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey P ... put some pics in the members forum


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey P!
Yeah! pics! pics!
Hey, my legs are sore too....I need a house...so I can get a hot tub!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 16, 2003)

sore is good (your muscles are working!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 17, 2003)

My calves, but, front of my legs, everything is soooo sore, and My abs..OMG~ SORE SORE SORE!!! but its a good thing!

I'm going to that step class again today at 6pm.. gonna kill my legs..

Heya NT~ Thanks for letting me know~ I'll go check them out!!WOOHOO

Hi burner~ how are u?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 17, 2003)

NT:
Your Little girl is soooo precious & beautiful!!! She's adorable!!!!!! All her outfits are sooo cute to! I love the picture of your wife and daugher, thats too cute! They are both stunnnnning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 17, 2003)

1/16/03 meals (forgot to post)

1. Leanbody for her protein bar (yum..and low carb)
2. 6 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans, 20 salt free peanuts
3. protein shake, tbsp of pb
4. 5 oz. of turkey breast, 1 BITE of mac & cheese, (oops), and 1 cup of lettuce, pecans

at my moms house last night I had 2 Oreos


----------



## Stacey (Jan 18, 2003)

Workout Friday 1-17-03

65 minutes of DOUBLE STEP Aerobics (freakin' hard, but a lot of fun)!!! We had a step on risers in front of us, and one 3 ft. behind us and would go back & forth, it was great, lots of sweat. MY Calves Are extremly sore, so sore, I'm limping!!! lol
Today, I walked over a zillion carsale lots looking with my mom (for 3 hours) Then went shopping with her for 2 hours..No joke..On my feet & my poooooor calves alllll dayyy! OUCH! 
Meals were okay:

1. 1/2c of oatmeal w/ splena (2 packets), 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb
snacked on about 20 peanuts 2 hrs later..
2. Detour Protein bar 
3.  6 oz. of chicken breast, 1/2 brown rice, 1 tbsp of pb
4.  6 oz. of chicken breast, 15 pecans
Then watched a movie w/ Matt at home & just drank a ton of water.. (while he pigged out on Greasy nachos..lol & coors light)


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey P!

Meals look fab! And that workout sounds like such fun!  Though being sore is not that bad, is it? I have a love-hate realation to it actually.. It's like "F*ck it hurts!" and "Damn, I've been good, I'm growing" at the same time.. 

Hope you had a wonderful weekend!

Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Jen! Thanks girl!! How have you been?? Everything going okay? Your right, although being sore sucks, its also wonderful at the same time...lol!  I feel the same way you do about it. My calves are still a tad sore Today! But I love it!!
Hope your doing much better girl! 
Take care


----------



## lina (Jan 20, 2003)

Hiya P! 

Sounds like you are well!

Still have that second job?

I love the Double Step class too! My old gym had that class but now my new gym  . . You definitely work up a sweat with that class 

How are things?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Lina! Things are great over here! how about you?? Whats up? Where have u been??
No, I don't have my second job anymore! Thank god!!
I love that double step class!! Its great!!!!
Hope your great~ Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2003)

TODAYS MEALS:  1-20-03

meal one:  luna bar~ WOKE UP SOOOODAMN LATE!!!!!!! 
meal two:  5 oz. of chicken breast (32 g. of protein), 1/2 cup of brown rice, 20 sf. peanuts, 1/2 a cucumber
snacked on oranges
Meal three: 6 oz. of chicken breast, greenpeppers, 1 1/2 c. of lettuce, 1 tbsp of pb -or a tad more
after workout: 2 scoops of protein powder, heavy cream, 3 frozen strawberries


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2003)

It's been kind of lonely here without FG, huh 

Do you know if she's had any luck finding another job?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2003)

Omg Butterfly I was thinking that all day today!! I miss her sooo much!! I haven't heard from her, I will email her hotmail tomorow! I hope she's okay, maybe she found a job, and can't get online!! 

FG~~ We miss you!!!

B~ hows your uncle?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey P!
Hoped I was able to get ahold of you on-line. Oh well. I go back to day shift the begining of next month!
All is well on your end? You'll see what I am up to in Butterfly's journal. (call me lazy...do not feel like typing all that schiznit twice!)

Where does NT have pics?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Burner! how are you? I am great, thank you for asking!! I'll check out B's journal to see what your up to! (lazy lazy boy, )
I'm glad your going back to days, can talk to you more! Yeah!~
Take care honey!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2003)

1-21-03

stupid joe millionaire kept me from working out last night  and then had to cook for my husband, that took FOREVER! SO tonight I am busting my bootie in the gym!!

MEAL ONE:
Lean body for her low-carb vanilla, add strawberries Protein shake & 1 tbsp of nat. pb

MEAL TWO:

6 oz. of baked chicken, 1/2 c of brown rice, 1/2 green pepper, 3 bites of cucumber, 20 saltfree peanuts!  & Diet coke


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

I missed the show. Was it good? I was at school. Damn more important things to get in the way...


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2003)

Burner ... the pics are in the members section under 'Meet the Nts'

Send me a pm sometime - let me know what's up in Burner's world.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 22, 2003)

How rude of me ... not even saying good morning to the Princess of IM - morning sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

wellll gooood afternoon NT! WAZZZZZ UP HON??? HEY I'm Starting a new journal!! I had a horrible night at the gym, wore shorts, realized I have lots some muscle in my legs, bro noticed tooo.. sooo On to a Leg Challege.. what Should I call this??


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

Okay I reallllly want a new journal! LAST night at the gym, I promised myself I would have some killerrrrrrrr' legs by april! Not gonna be tooo hard to do..I just have to really lean them out, the muscle is there! I have thick legs, (not fat)~ And I got it from my Granny, (thanks Granny , my aunts all have them too..but I KNOW I can make them leaner then this..right?? SOOO I'm gonna try..everytime I say this, I don't~ BUT I AM! No more excuses! I workout alll the time, but I need to be MUCH harder on myself!!! For real dog..lol!!!!!


I take Multivitamin, Vit. C, and a potassium pill every day.. 
& have been off exendrine for 1 wk now, having withdrawls, but I had chest pains, and already have a weak heart, soo I got off that crap!!!!

MEALS TODAY (my new day) AND PLEASE PEOPLE COMMENT
8:30am  Meal One: 1 1/2 scoop protein powder (26.25protein)  8
                               1/4 c of oats
                               1 tbsp of pb

12:30 MEAL TWO:  5 oz. of baked chicken, 
                              1/3c of brown rice,
                               1 cup of green beans
                               20 sf peanuts

one hour later I had an Orange 

3:30pm   MEAL THREE

LEAN Body for her Low Carb protein bar (1g. of sugar) 

6:45/7pm  MEAL FOUR:
                 5 oz. of chicken
                 1 cup of lettuce
                 1 cup of green beans
                 1 tbsp of pb

workout (bis/ tris/ step class also)

MEAL FIVE:  2 scoops of pro powder, w/ water
                    1 tbsp of heavy cream

SOOO FAR TODAY
WATER:  118.5oz of water (will have..a little over 70 more oz. today)
and one diet coke. I never allow myself to drink more than one!


----------



## lina (Jan 22, 2003)

hiya P!

Good luck with your goals! YEAH you CAN do it!!!!

I went off Xenadrine too but luckily no withdrawals though but I hadn't been on them so long and was taking 1/2 dosage only...

Your meals look very good! You will get to your goal in NO time since you are a tinsy winsy Southern Belle already!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

HEY LINA!! Your soooo sweet! Thank you sooo much~ and you crack me up calling me an "tinsy winsy southern belle" LoL!! 
Thanks doll!! I appreciate it!! your lucky you didn't have withdrawls from Xenadrine!! Lordy~ I have been on it off and on since 1999 and I miss it already!!!! But I can do this!!

I am gonna kick major but!!!  I do wanna start a new journal..just trying to think of a new goal..and I need to get new protein pwd. this weekend, so maybe I will start it next monday??HmM? Or tommorrow!! 
Take care hon!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

Forgot to post Tuesdays workout:

30 minutes on the treadmill.. upping/ lowering incline..
walked for 3 ran for 3, jogged for 3, etc.. when walking I always walk on a 5.0 to 6.0 incline, at 4.3mph..
when running its at 2.5 incline and going 6.0 and 6.2 mph
jogging for me is 5.5 w/ 2.5 incline and raise it to 3.5
It felt GREAT!!

Leg extentions, leg curls, more leg extentions (cause I was mad..soo went back and did 3 more sets..at 80lbs.)
leg press at 120lbs (must have been cause I was pissy..lol) 3 sets of 10 then 1 set of 110, 12 reps
Did another type of leg curls (laying down) 12repsX 3 at 80lbs

And did my abs


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2003)

Wednesday workout: 1/22/03

Jogging/ sprint/ walk (with dog outside)  for 25 mintues.
Ran apartment stairs.. 5 different sets.

LUNGES (yes I did my legs again) .. 45 reps (rest inbetween) lunging all over apartment, w/ 10lb weights.

PILE' Squats.. 4 sets of 12reps, with 15lb. db
Squats holding 2 10 lb db at shoulders.. 3 sets of 12
More lunges during BACHOLORETTE commercial.. prob. 20 more

ALSO did bicep curls w/ 15lb db.. 2 sets of 15, (had a 20 rep warmup with my 10lb)
Upright rows w/ 15lb db's  3 sets of 15 ( I LOVE doing these)
Overhead kickback w/ 15lb. DB 3 sets of 15 reps
shoulder press.. w/ 15lbs db's  3 sets of 12

abs~ 50 regular cruches
          30 side obliques (each side)
          40 V-Crunches          
30 Knees-to - chest crunch (for the lower)
then this weird thing I learned in ab class.. where your postioned like a normal push up..but you never go down, u hold there, w/ your back straight as a board ..for real it works awesome..

Also did a few Yoga holds.. (always do these, just never post)
and I stretched

NOTE to self~~ Buy 20lb dumbbells before I move in april!!


----------



## lina (Jan 23, 2003)

What made you so angry on Tues that you went back to do more legs?




> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> then this weird thing I learned in ab class.. where your postioned like a normal push up..but you never go down, u hold there, w/ your back straight as a board ..for real it works awesome..



Are you talking bout this?  http://www.the-tonic.com/bulletin_e03.htm

So you are not going to the gym anymore? 

Good job on going up to 20 lbs weights!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey Lina!!
I just got pissy that night b/c my legs didn't look the way they did a few months ago, and I just realized it.. also I was super white compared to a lot of people there, sooo I'm gonna start tanning again!! 

YES! Thats the exercise I'm talking about!! In Ab class they make you hold that pose forever!! I'm still going to the gym.. alot more now! Last night I didn't b/c I wanted to watch the bachlorette, and a friend was having problems, and stopped by when I got home from work, soooo ya know.. Just did a ton of crap at home!!

Lina~ also, when I'm at the gym I do a lot more weight, (then 20lbs) I just need 20lb weights AT Home! 
Take care girl!!


----------



## lina (Jan 23, 2003)

I watched the Bachelorette last night too!  I think she made good choices and picked right! I had them all down except I thought she would pick Bob instead of that aggressive writer guy..can't remember his name!  

So on tonight for 2 hours of Joe Millionaire! I will have to remeber to tell hubby to record it since I will be at dance class for the first hour! I'm glad they are doing reruns on Thur since I missed it Monday! 

Hey it is good to be able to work at home... I can not get the motivation up to do it at home... too many distractions!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey there Lina!! I know I think she made great choices to, although I liked Bob too!!  Wow~ Have fun watching 2 hours of Joe Millionaire! Them girls are very sassy!!

I love working out at home, I think Sometimes I push myself more!! B/C at this new gym people stare at each other way too much, and that bugs me!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

Meals today:

1.  leanbody for her protein shake from Smoothie King...added strawberries, 1 tbsp of pb (before I left my house for work)
(12carbs)(32protein)

2. 6oz. of chicken, 2 tbsp of brown rice, 2 cups of lettuce, 20 saltfree peanuts

3. Eas Carb control protein bar (3 carbs, 29 protein) YUM TOOO! 

4.  6 oz. of chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

workout here~~ (2 hrs after I eat)
Then will prob. have a protein shake afterwards...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

Nice meals!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

THANKS DOLL!! 
HOW ARE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU?????????


----------



## Britney (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Meals today:
> 
> 1.  leanbody for her protein shake from Smoothie King...added strawberries, 1 tbsp of pb (before I left my house for work)
> (12carbs)(32protein)


Did you remember to ask for the EQ?  LOL
Just kidding doll


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm doing ok.  Check out my journal for an update.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

LMAO @ Britney!!
Omg..when I was in the drivetru I Was CRACKING up thinking about that!! lol!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2003)

Gotta post tonights workout:  1-23-03

20 min on treadmill High intensity...felt great. Ran and walked w/ incline at 5.5 during walk, and running @ 2.5

BICEP CURLS:   20 lb.db  3 x 12  then 8 more (ouch)
Tricep dip machine: 80lbs.. 3 sets of 15, then 85lbs, 7 reps
tricep extention: 35lbs (the machine way) 3 sets of 15
tricep extention w/ weights: 12lbs 2 sets  of 10
Preacher Curls:  3 sets of 10 (w/ 25lb bar) OUCH! 
Press Down:  85lbs 3 sets of 12  90lbs 8 reps
Dumbbell Lat. raise  12 reps X 3
INCLINE dumbbell Press: w/ 15lbs db in each hand: 3 sets of 12
DB hammer curl w/ 20lbs.. 3 sets of 12r


Crossover crunches (50 on each side)
regular crunches (50 reps )
Incline bench crunches (50reps)


STRETCHED


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 23, 2003)

hey guys!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 23, 2003)

hiya P. what are you doing on so late?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

Heya Oceangurl! How are ya?

HI DVLMN!! I MISS YOU!! I was on late huh..lol! Had to record my workout or I would forget..lol!!
How are you sweetie???  Hope all is well!!!


----------



## lina (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Gotta post tonights workout:  1-23-03
> 
> 20 min on treadmill High intensity...felt great. Ran and walked w/ incline at 5.5 during walk, and running @ 2.5
> ...



Awesome workout P! You are strong!!! I feel like a wimp looking at your workouts!

How come you have 1 chest exercise (Incline db press) and 1 shoulder exercise (lat raise) together with your bicep/tricep workout? I would save those for shoulder and chest days... but then again, you may not work chest?

What are your weights for your lat raise?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey P ... how are ya sweetie?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

HEY LINA!!   Thanks sooo much!!! Girl your not a wimp!!!! I see your workouts! Your very strong!! I think I lift a lot b/c of my brother, and I have always had strong arms?!! Hmm? (from raising animals (cows, pigs) and having to lift 75lb. feed bags all the time, and hay bails..?

Anyway.. the reason I did 1 set of shoulders is b/c I was bored, and waiting on a machine  I tend to do that when bored
Also, I DOnot work my chest ever, I like the girly look there, and Since I had my breast implants done, I donot do it, it feels weird to me, and I don't want to hurt them. 

when doing lats w/ dumbbells in each had I use a 12lb weight, or 15lb weight, but can't do a lot of reps w/ that one..lol!!

Hope your great doll, have a great day!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey Nt! I'm great~ how are u??


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2003)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

AWESOME TO HEAR!!! Got any big plans for the weekend??

I'm sooo excited!! My hubby and friends are going to a club tomorow!!! I haven't drank since New years eve, and then I only had 2 or 3 small no big deal drinks!! WOOHOO!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2003)

We're going out on a date tonight - just the two of us.  But since the missus has taken this training thing pretty seriously, our party time will be limited.  And that isn't necessarily a bad thing - in fact, the end result will be spectacular!!

You're going clubbing - yeah!!  Do you know where?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

Ohh how romantic!! A date with your wife!! HAVE FUN!! I'm glad shes taking all the working out seriously!! Your right babe, the end result will Be AWESOME!! I know your proud!!  Have fun!

Ya, I think we are going to a really cool club by us!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2003)

How many partiers do you have on board?

Proud ... I'm extremely and pleasantly surprised how serious she is getting.  A friend here who has worked out with her present trainer says that within 12 weeks, the missus will see a major improvement in her body.  He had nothing but good things to say about her and how she trains.  That made me feel good about the decision to go with her.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

Ohh wow Nt!! I bet that was great to hear from that personal trainer!! Very, Very, coooool!!!!!   Awesome!!

UMMM? I think prob. 10 people..but we will Know A LOT Of people at the club also when we get there!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

MEALS TODAY: 1/24/03 


MEAL ONE: Pure protein bar 
 

Meal Two:  5 oz. of chicken breast, half a tortilla , 1 cup of brown rice, 15 sf peanuts

Meal three:  ? TBD ? prob. 5 oz. of chicken $ nat. pb, and green beans

Meal Four:  WILL be~ 2 scoops whey, with water


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2003)

hiya P!
Had to pop in and see how one of my favorite texans is doing!
Dang, NT! You sir, are THE MAN! Biy, I hope..if I ever do get married..that I will be as fortunate as you!
How does PB and green beans taste????


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

HI BURNER!!! How are you?? Thanks for checking on me! Your sooo sweet!!! 
Ooh ya baby~ Green beans  & Pb! What a great combo huh! LoL ~ yeah right!! Just had to get my fat in!! 
Hope your great! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 24, 2003)

my legs & bis/ and tris are SOO SORE!! Yeah!!

I went and checked on my lot today, and they have the plumbing done, and the outer frame! OMG!!! Soooo exciting. They are pouring the cement tomorrow!! holy cow!! Movin right along!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2003)

wahoo!
So...when should the house be done?
I had a decent night working the club. I did get in a bit of trouble though...I guess I was talking too long to some girl...and 'allegedly'...not paying enough attention to the floor...
Hey, I CAN multi-task! 
Did I get her number? No. I can honestly say I wasn't even trying. She is quite the attraqctive woman even! I was just talking with her, gave her a few compliments (that she said she needed to hear that day..I'm such a nice guy!)
And killed some time...until her danged boyfriend showed up. My job was complete. Another satisfied customer. I'm ALL about customer care!
I have to study for my first big exam on Monday, so it is allwork, work, WORK! the rest of the weekend....Hope your weekend was great!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey P!

I'm so excited about your home too!!! It's so amazing, I know how bad you've wanted this, and how hard you've worked for it! 

Hope you're having a great weekend sweetie!

Jenny


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Burner~~ Our house is suppose to be ready end of march/ beginning april...Who knows though! lol!! 
Wow! Your such a nice guy!! I bet you did make that pretty girls night, how sweet of you!! I love hearing your stories about your club nights! Good Luck on your exam, I KNOW you will do great!!  Study hard!!!

Hi Jenny!!! Thanks honey, your soo cool! We have wanted this house for a long time!! I'm having a lot of fun shopping/ browsing at stores figuring out how I want it to "look"  Lots of fun!!!  
Hope your doing great girl!!!
Talk to ya soon!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2003)

GOooOOOO Tampa Bay!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

hola, most attractive friend of mine! Happy Sunday!
What can I say, I am an up and coming semi-professional flirt.


Wow...how about that game??? I thought Oakland was finally waking up and getting into it, but that last interception...just was...wow...
some good commercials though..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 27, 2003)

..and just to be the first to wish you a: HAPPY MONDAY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2003)

LoL @ Burner..wow you got around the journals last night, huh..you little whore   Just kiddin!!! Thanks for the happy monday wishes babe, same toooo you! 

The commercials were hilarious huh!!  Made me wanna a budlight, but I didn't! 

Ohhh and thanks for making me blush w/ your comment on me "most attractive friend of mine" YOUR TOOOO SWEET!!  Thanks babe!!
Take care & have a wonderful day!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2003)

Morning P!  How was the weekend?  

Sounds like the house is coming along great! 

We ended up at the 'exotic dancers' Friday - what were the chances!  We had a great time.  We are starting our house hunt this year ... should be an interesting year.  I think the house we'd like is a bi - level (As you walk in the front door, you can walk upstairs to the main livingroom/diningroom and bedrooms or downstairs to the play/party room!)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2003)

HEYA NT!!!!  My weekend was great!  Thanks! Yes, that house is moving right along!!! Yeah!

WOW Sounds like you and Mrs. Nt had a wonderful Night!! Thats soo neat!!
Congrats on starting to house look!!  I know thats a lot of fun! My friend  has a split level house just like you described and She hates it...she told me she would never buy a house like that again..luggin groceries up stairs, etc..etc.. it gets old.. but she thinks its a cool house! Just some advice for ya!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2003)

True ... it wouldn't be any different than it is now.  We lug our groceries up a flight of stairs and down a flight (to get to our apartment).  The beauty of the bi level, in my opinion, is once you're upstairs, you're done with stairs.  The only reason to go downstairs would be because that is where the party room will reside!  

Here ... to have a bungalow (everything on one level) costs a lot more because of the additional square footage.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2003)

OHHH Okay! Well your use to it then!! I think I would be fine with it to, since Like you, I already lug groceries, etc.. up stairs!  Thats coooool then!!! 
Wow really, bungalows cost more! Thats crazy!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 27, 2003)

It makes sense ... for instance, a 1500 sq ft bungalow is all on one level.  A 2 story can break up that 1500 to maybe 900 on the main level and 600 on the upper leve - thus you're paying for 600 less aq ft on the main level.  I know it's not that easy, but it's generally why.  I would love to have bungalow.   We've seen some really nice ones, but they also come with a really nice price tag.     Yours is a bungalow, correct?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2003)

I gotcha ya NT!!

Ya, I guess you guys would call mine a bungalow~? lol! Its all on one level!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2003)

Todays meals

1. 1 peice of whole wheat bread w/ nat. pb on it.. (1 tbsp) -- I wasn't hungry

2.  EAS Precision Protein drink.. (42g. of protein, 170 calories, 0fat, 1 carb, 0sugar) 

3.  Zone protein bar

4.   6 oz. chicken, 1 cup of green beans, 20 sf peanuts


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

yesterdays workout: 1-27-03 
kinda a full body workout.. I had a ton of energy..too much time on my hands..and just felt like doing a lot. 

15 minutes on bike, then 5 min. cool down

Lying Leg curls:  (light weight, more reps)
   12reps @70lbs
    15rX 60lbs, rest~ 20 reps @ 60lbs, then 20 more.
Leg Extention:  
    15repsX2 at 55lbs
     20reps @ 60lbs
Leg Press:  (light)
    3sets of 20reps Weight at 100lbs

Bicep curls: 15lbs dumbbells 3 sets of 15
Standing EZ bar curls w/ 35lbs. 2 sets of 12, 1 set using 40lb bar
Tricep Push down machine: 75lbs  2sets of 20reps
    65lbs.. 1 set of 20
Tricep extention Machine: 30lbs 3 sets of 15
    35lbs. 1 set of 20
Lat raises w/ 12lb db.  3 sets of 12
Lat machine raise: 35lbs.. 2 sets of 20

UPRIGHT Rows  30lb Ez Bar (like better w/ db's)
   3 sets of 12
Shoulder press:  3 sets~ 40lbs.. 12reps

Back thing~ where u pull the handles back & forth..
   3 sets of 15 @ 50lbs

Calves: 
  Seated calf extention machine (? name) 
100lbs 3 sets of 15
110lb. 1 set of 20 (brother pushing me)
Abs at home~ 100 crunches
V -crunch - 50 reps 
& more...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

Meals today 1-28-03

1.  ZONE Bar.. (only choice--needed something fast)
2.  6 oz. of chicken, 20peanuts (saltfree), 1 cup of greenbeans
3.  6 oz of chicken, 1 cup of greenbeans, 1 tbsp of nat. pb
4.  Isopure protein shake, w/ strawberries (4) added
    - 1 tbsp of pb


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2003)

Just ordered OPTIMUM Nutrition 100% Whey Protein, strawberry, 5lb Off of DPSnutritions Site!!   
Yeah!!

Needed something different..this nasty vanilla pro powder I have is going in the trash!!!!! I hATE drinking it. Hope this stuff is better!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2003)

Hungry!! 
Waiting to leave for lunch..didn't pack food.. going to get me steamed chicken/ brocoli from chinese place next door! Or a grilled chic.salad??! Hmm?

My arms, shoulder, and bootie are all soooooooooo SORE! 

today is rest day..but I may do some cardio?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey P,
I'm making the rounds while I'm on for a short time.   Just wanted to catch up in my journal and say hey to my buddies.
I've missed all of your smiling faces.

Hope all is well with you.   I'll try to check back later this afternoon.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2003)

HEYYYYYYYYYYYY I Missed you!!! DAMNIT! 

well Hi honey, I'm glad you checked in!! We were all very worried about you!! I read your journal and will be praying for you that your preggo!! Good luck! And Good luck on the job interview tomorrow too! That sounds neat!! 

MISS YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 29, 2003)

hiya P. how's life treating you?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2003)

HI Dvlmn~~I'm gonna post my food today..even though its not great.. cause I have been busy.. then after I get my  protein powder in ~ we can really shake this diet up!! THANK YOU For helping me 


9am  Meal one sucked.. luna bar

snack was 20 salt free peanuts

1:45pm  Meal two was 7 oz. of chicken breat, 1 cup of green beans (Need a fat here, but have nothing)

6pm  Meal Three will be 6 oz. of chicken, 1 c green beans, 1 tbsp of pb

and will have a EAS shake (2 carbs) around 9pm

LOTS OF WATER THOUGH!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2003)

Last nights workout: 1-28-03

ran for 15 minutes on treadmill w/ incline at 3.0
then cool down: 5 min. 

Legs~4 sets of 20 dumbbell lunges -w/12lbs
          backward lunges~ 2 sets of 15
          Seated Leg Curl- 4 sets of 18.. 60lbs
          4 sets of 12 squats- holding db's (15lb)
          Leg extention- 4 sets of 15- 60lbs


SHOULDERS:
     4 sets of 12  upright rows w/ Ezbar-35lbs
     3 sets of 12  Lying lateral raises 15lbs in each hand
     Lateral machine- 3 sets of 10 35lbs
    Bent over lat. raise   3 sets of 12-- 15lbs
    Shoulder press 40lbs  3 sets of 15

abs.~~ lots of them
calf pulley machine.. 4 sets of 20 @100lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LoL @ Burner..wow you got around the journals last night, huh..you little whore   Just kiddin!!! Thanks for the happy monday wishes babe, same toooo you!
> 
> The commercials were hilarious huh!!  Made me wanna a budlight, but I didn't!
> ...



what?!?!? You implying that I 'get around...'?!?!?!
Oh the shame of it all! 
(ok it may be true, butt...shh, don't tell anyone, ok?)



I made you blush with that simple, friendly compliment??? Wow, I dare to say what would happen if I were to see you in my club....

Oh, I took my first exam from my classes on Monday...I got a 92! I have a lot of friggin reading to do..and the math part of it sux! I haven't computed decimals and percentages in ages! I will be busy this weekend!
Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2003)

LoL@ Burner!! Ya little whore!  kiddin!!

Ya I know..I blush VERY Easy!! 
Congrats on the test!! You rock!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey there, sorry I got here late. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey!
That would be huge world class man-whore, thank you..


I am off the next three days..thenI will be back on day shift on Monday!
Have agreat weekend and I will talk with ya mOnday!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey Dvlmn & Burner~ 

Hope ya'll have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 31, 2003)

It should be fun, gonna try to relax a bit.

You have any plans?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey D~ 
Sorry I missed ya on Aim!! I'm swamped at work today~ End of the month crap!! 

Anyway.. Don't know what I am doing this weekend..probably just working out and resting 
Have a great one D!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jan 31, 2003)

well the resting should be fun.  

Yuck, the end of the month stuff is one of the few things I don't miss about doing the accounting stuff at the company that failed.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 31, 2003)

Sorry I missed ya, THANKS FOR Everything Dvlmn!!!!!
HAVE FUN ROLLERBLADING!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey sweetie, sorry I didn't get to talk to you today!

Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh yeah... we are going to go look at some new homes this weekend!!!  I'll give you the scoop Mon!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 31, 2003)

HEY BUTTERFLY!! Girl, you don't have to apologize for not talking to me today..goober!! LoL!  I did miss ya though 
WOW House shopping.... THATS FUN!! I hope you guys find some you like, GOOD LUCK!!!!  I want the full scoop on monday! I can't wait!!
I hope you guys have a wonderful weekend too, its finally going to be sunny! YEAH! 
Take care doll!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 31, 2003)

I wish you guys didn't have to sell your awesome house!!! Its sooo beautiful!! But your doing the right thing! I know Thats what Matt and I would do to!! Sorry honey, I know you will miss it! Its Beautiful!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

Hiya Princess!
Happy Monday!
How was your weekend? Mine...pretty ddamn good. I got to work the 'good' part of the club. (it is a 6-in-1 club) much flirting went on...

I feel kind of bad though...I have met som many fgirls that come in on a regular basis, (I usually get my hugs and maybe a peck on the cheek by most) that I have a hard time remembering names...
I ma trying though...
Did you have a nice, uneventful weekend?
I've got SO much friggin reading to do today before I go to class tonight!

Have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2003)

morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

Morning everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

had to wait until your lunch hour to log in?
Busy Monday for you?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

Heya Burner!!
Yes, I'm very busy today!!! 
how are you doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2003)

friggin TIRED!
I didn't get my sleeping schedule readjusted back to day time hours this past weekend. I am dying now...and have to go to class for three hours after I leave here in 5 1/2 hours...I do not think I will be making it to the gym tonight...

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

ya I had an okay weekend! Nothing special! Faught w/ husband yesterday..he even left for about 11hrs...
Having a horrible day today!!   I went to the gyno... bad news..
  Lots of girl problems are wrong w/ me.my cervix is very messed up (butterfly remember when I had it frozen ??) and now its shrivled up, and not much left to it. The Dr.  said I have to have a baby now..or never..(well not never...just that I will have a horrible time getting pregnant in a year, and will have to be on a lot of expensive meds..he said it cost thousands of dollarshusband still says hes not ready.. asshole...and he wants to wait another 2 yrs.. which by then..Iwill need drugs..and as money tight as he is.. he will DIE when he finds out theres no way we could afford all that!! (since he won't have a charge card-)
 just don't feel like doing much today..plus started my friend today= HORRIBLE FUQQIN cramps..and I'm being super lazy tonight..oh and ate clean all day..then saw my m&m's I forgot to eat for my cheat yesterday..soo I am having them now! Oh well. 
Sooo thats whats up with me..plus I got a HUGE raise at work, and I have a lot more work now on me..and I have been bringing work home everynight!!!  But its sooo worth the $$$ extra 600 a month raise I got..or more, depending on loans)

sorry to be soo down, w/ the shuttle explosion, Matt & I fighting, and now more fighting..just don't want to be cheery!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

hmmmm M&M's 

Hey, i'm sooo sorry to hear about all the problems. Want me to come and kick your hubby's a$$?  

Just relax tonight, sounds like today was super stressful, wish we could help ya.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

wow that was fast D
GO back and reread..I was editing it, when u posted that!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

But thank you Dvlmn, that means a lot to me!! Yes, these M&M's are yummmy!!  Chocolate & cramps go great..FYI for your future wife 

HEY~ u know what, I still haven't gotten my protein pwd??! I ordered it last thursday, normal cheap shipment..
Is that normal??

HOW ARE YOU???? How was your weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

oh ya... Please come kick his a$$ for me!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

lmao, Guess I'm just to quick for ya?  

That totally sucks cutie. But the offer still stands if ya want me to come kick his a$$ for you. 

Your stressin right now and with everything going on I'm sure the fight was worse than it should have been. Well that or he was a jerk and deserved it!!

You deserved the raise, sorry to hear your stuck with major work though.  

oh yeah by the way your cuter when you smile.  




that better have at least gotten a smirk by the way.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> But thank you Dvlmn, that means a lot to me!! Yes, these M&M's are yummmy!!  Chocolate & cramps go great..FYI for your future wife
> 
> HEY~ u know what, I still haven't gotten my protein pwd??! I ordered it last thursday, normal cheap shipment..
> ...



roflmao now your the quick one. lol

Yeah I heard about the chocolate and cramps thing before. Well women and chocolate normally where there down go awesome together. 

Were did you order it from?  I've had a few of the ground shipments take 5-7 business days.  If they did UPS Ground you can ask them for a tracking number and then look it up and see were it's at. 


My weekend was alright, did some bowling and rollerbladed downon Mission Beach. The rollerblading was totally awesome.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh ya... Please come kick his a$$ for me!




wohoooo, hmmm Now I gotta get a plane ticket.

oh yeah I put new pix in my journal


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

LMAO@ You, yea you got a big smile from this face! Thanks dear, I really appreciate your friendship!! 
No he was being a big jerk, and still is.. and I am glad he left..I told him too..nothing was getting any better..and I told him to please leave me alone..and didn't think he would..but he slammed the door, and was gone from 12:30pm to 11:15 last night! I was shocked...But it was a horrible fight, and its not resolved at all.. 
All about fuqin money, and babies.. 
then I had to tell him what the dr. said..and that was more arguing.. why why why does he have to be mean, when I am soo upset & really just need him for me. Ya know.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

your soo funny!
Awesome, I will go check out the pics..
ohh that rollerblading sounds awesome!!! I bet that was so much fun!!

Ya I will track it~ good idea. I ordered it from that place everyone talks about on here, Dps..or something like that?!

I'm glad you had a good weekend!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

that's how some guys are.   But the dufus needs to realize that money is just money, and no matter what it'll be around. At least you both have jobs and are building a house. 

He has to just get his head on straight and think about what he's saying instead of being a bull headed snot.

Wish I could help ya out. I hate cheap jackasses. It's one thing to be frugal it's another to be cheap and end up hurting people and relationships over it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah they should have sent you a confirmation with a tracking number on it.  They were the one's who took 7 days to get to me as well.

Wanna come blading next time?  It's really awesome and right on the beach.

  I made ya smile, I made ya smile


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

Your very right Dvlmn! Thank you! 
I'm going to remember that word for him ~ A "Bull headed Snot" you nailed it right on the money.. Hes soo stubborn, he really doen't see how hes actually hurting us!! 

Hey Thank you sooo much for listeing to me sweetie. I'm not feeling well, and I'm gonna go take a warm bath and go to bed!! thanks again!!!! It means a lot to me!

have a great night..take care!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 3, 2003)

gnight, enjoy your bath and try to relax. 

sleep good, and talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks sweetie!! I will try to relax! Your the best!!

Good night


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

wow....holy take up a whole page, kids!
Hey P-
Sorry to hear about that extra stress you are going through. I think dvlmn pretty much covered up the points I was going to make as well..butt..he just to them first. 
If it makes you feel any beter, an old girlfriend of mine is sort of having the same problems you are, except her husband isn't hardly working, has no education and no ambition. She makes even less than I do. At least you got that awesome raise! WAHOO! CONGRATULATIONS! You are the total schiznit!
Don'tforget that y'all are both young, a new bride, new house being built AND the prospect of becoming a father almost by necessity has got to be a lot for him to deal with? Do not forget, we men are simple creatures of nature. I'm sure he will come around, just let him soak all of this in and process it in his own way. The light will come and he will realize what a true gift he has.
have a great day!
I just found out last night that I have my frigin FINAL tonight..
  
It is on the ten chaptes of this whole first book...400 + pages. There are still two chapters I haven't even read yet...uh...no problem??? I'm about to jump into..I'm here for twelve hours..hopefully, it will not be too busy so I can knock it out! I was so dead to hte world yesterday.....that I didn't get nuthin' done. Nothing like a little last minute cramming, eh?
Have a great day!
be back on Friday!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow ... that's quite a raise ... 600 a month take home! 

I'm not going to choose sides, but I'm sure things will work out.  dvlmn said it all ... newlyweds, new house coming, talk of a new baby ... that is a lot of stress.  Now you add on work that you're taking home.  That's a lot for anyone to deal with.  

Money always seems to be an issue in relationships.  We've been where you are (minus the new house that is coming )  I''ve been probably how you see Matt being.  Now, I'm happy if we have our bills all paid.  Once that's done, all is good. 

I know the argument was more than what we know, but at least Matt is concerned about bringing a child into this world!  Give him that.  Regardless of whether his 2 year argument is valid, he's thinking about your guys' future.  He'll come around.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2003)

Thank you Burner & Nt for your advice

Although I think ya'll may have it wrong...
I HAVE to have a baby in the next few months.. or I can't by myself. I will have to spend a ton of money (one couple I know spent way over 50,000 trying to get pregnant).. sooo Matt needs to think about this..especially since hes soo damn tight w/ his money

Your right it is a lot for a young couple to think about! sucks!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

hey you!
Hope you are doing better.
I think we got it right. maybe go out to a nice dinner with him...(soon) and tell him in your feminine way that if he wants his baby boy( work to his side..get him to thinking of futire fotball and baseball games) that y'all are going to need to start the family sooner than planned.
Your money situation is getting better, and I have no doubt that it will increase again! You seem like a rising youg 'star' over there and will most likely be managing theoffice in a manner of time.
Besides...when Princess.....SELLS her hot Z-28 for the required mommy-mobile...a.k.a a mini-van...your payments will probably go daown...as will your insurance...more money. All will be right i the world.
Just remind him that he will have unlimited access to your hot self for y'all to conceive.....(massive sex...all the time..) that should perk him up!


keep a smile upon that pretty face of yours!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2003)

Burner..your sooo sweet!!! Thank you so much for making me smile!! I really needed that! Thanks!  I'm having such a hard time over here, and I'm soo busy, thats not helping because my minds in the gutter!
Dude! I pretty much do run this office..just kidding~  they say I do..but hello.. they are the bosses! My boss told me that if I stick w/ the mortgage business I will be making a LOT of money fast!!  Soo thats great to hear!

LOL~ your right, I am definatley trading in my Z-28 for a mazda tribute, or a trailblazer after I have a baby!! 

I just don't know how to convince my husband anymore. He just don't get it! Hes soo stuck on the fact that hes just 23 yrs old... and soo not ready..well I know that, but can't help it.. He hasn't once hugged me, or asked me How I wad doing.. its all yelling and me balling my eyes out at home!

can we talk about something else??!   

Didn't you take a test last night?? How did you do???

I never go to starbucks right..maybe once a month.. and I needed some energy today. (my eyes are swollen from crying like someone died for hours) and need a pick me up!! SOO I Got a nonfat white mocha! YUM!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2003)

yesterdays meals: 2/3/03

Meal one:
 3 protein pancakes, 1 tbsp of nat pb

Meal two:
 5 oz. of baked chicken, 1 cup green beans, 15 sf. peanuts

Meal three:
  6 oz. of chicken, 1/2 c brown rice, 1/2 c green beans, 15sf peanuts

Meal four:
M & M's  (tooo many )


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2003)

Todays Meals: 2-4-03

Meal One:
  3 protein pancakes, 1 tbsp of pb
  (also had 3 bites of a ghram cracker, gave the rest to my dog)

Meal two:
  5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 20sf peanuts

  Starbucks tall nonfat white chocolate mocha 

Meal Three:
   5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 1tbsp of pb

workout probably
  (if I don't bring home a lot of work)

Meal four: 
 1/2c of oats
  5 eggwhites, 1 yolk


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2003)

just one more point ... although you're now in a big rush, rushing Matt may not be the best thing.  As a couple, you have to respect his wishes as well.  It may seem impossible now with all the arguing, but it will come to past shortly.  -  NT's rant done ... 

How is the house coming?  Last we heard, they were pouring the foundation ... do you have walls now? he he


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

I went to starbucks before that horrible day yesterday. I too had a white mocha...I didn't do the non-fat though...
I even...had....whipped...cream. Yes, it is true! I admit it! and..it..was...GOOOOOOD!
(And I wonder why I look like shiat...)
 

there you go with that green bean and PB concoction again...you sure you aren't ALREADY preggers????


Nope. the test is tonight. I've got a couple chapters knocked out, a few more to go then back and review...

wahoo! A hot and wealthy woman! 
now see...if you weren't already spoken for...this is the part where I wuold just simply remind you taht I am...ahem...single!

damn my bad location and timing!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

I do crack myself up sometimes..I'm workig on 'negotiating' with teh ex for some occasional booty calls....
our main problem was lack of time and distance....we seem to still have feelings for each other...
I told her I just ordered a new 'how to' bok on something we do for / to women....maybe pick up a new trick or two. Told her I'd be needing a willing participant.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 4, 2003)

hiya P. sorry to hear ya had a rough night. **hugs**


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

hey dvl!
how's things in SD? It's friggin COLD here!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 4, 2003)

Cooled off today, but has been really nice and hot the last week or so. 

Went blading on Mission Beach over the weekend. If your ever out this way definately hit that beach. It's a blast. 

Do ya ski?  I don't but I know most people over there in CO do.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

snow board, actually. I have given up skiing. 'Boarding is so much better.

I haven't been this season yet. It doesen't look like I am missing much this season though. There has been very little snow so far. 
This does have me worried about the upcoming summer..with drought and fire and such.

I'll be out there someday.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 4, 2003)

yeah, I grew up in North Dakota and my parents are still back there and they said the same thing about there being no snow.

Well hopefully we'll see some rain this spring at least to try to counteract the lack of snow.

I've never tried boarding, but hears it's awesome


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 4, 2003)

it's amazing. if it's cold, and snow on teh ground..can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing in it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2003)

Burner.. You crack me up!!! 
Thanks for all that! Your sooo sweet!!  
boy, next time get the nonfat white mocha..ITS YUMMMMY! (psst..and no whip) 

hahaha NO I'm not preggers..I wish..LoL
I always have that PB after I'm done w/ my meal..like a snack! Its YUMMY!  does sound weird though!!

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR TEST!!!!!!!!
And I hope ya get a bootie call from the ex


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2003)

NT! Thanks soo much for your advice. I think I'm not even going to MENTION the word Baby for a LONG Time until he does..

The house! Thanks for asking! they are doing the frame now.. I have see through walls everywhere.. But I can Tell whats what! They prob have more now, that was sunday!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2003)

2-4-03 workout

Just got back from the gym..I feel good, relieved lots of stressssss! 

15 minutes on treadmill..incline at 5.0...to 6.0..walked backwards last 2 minutes
6 minutes on stairstepper..that things evil..
5 minutes on bike

Leg curls:  4 sets..  at 60lbs (going light)
                  15reps, 15 reps, 25 reps
Leg Extentions: 4 sets..at 65lbs. 
                  16reps, 17reps, 20reps
Seated leg curl: 4sets at 65lbs
                  15reps, 15 reps, 22 reps
Pile' squats w/ 15lb db  20reps, rest, 30more reps

Standing calf machine: 110lbs  15reps, 20r, 30r
seated calf machine:  100lbs... 20reps, 22r, 30r
angled calf- 25 reps, 30 reps

about to do lunges w/ 12lb db's (prefer doing them at home, the gym is toooo packed.. will do 25repsX 3 sets 

Gotta do my abs to before bed


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2003)

Yahooo I just got my Ups shipment in from DPS nutrition!! 
5lbs of Whey optimum protein powder!! (Strawberry)
I was full from bfast but I tasted it (little over half a scoop w/ water ) AND IT WAS GOOD. I can't wait to try it w/ my strawberries and Heavy cream!!  YEAH!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2003)

Meals today: 2-05-03

Meal one:  Zone bar (runnin late)
  snack:     1/2 scoop of my protein pwd. w/ water
Meal two:  6 oz. of chicken breast, 1 c green beans, 1/2tsp of pb
  Snack:   1 orange
Meal three: 6 oz. chickenbreast, 1 c greenbeans, 1/2 apple, pb
   workout

Post shake: 2 scoops protein powder, 5 frozen strawberries
~~ Need Heavy whipping cream!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> The house! Thanks for asking! they are doing the frame now.. I have see through walls everywhere.. But I can Tell whats what! They prob have more now, that was sunday!



See-through walls ... excellent!  Have you guys done the appliance shopping?  Are you buying new furniture?  Will it have a guest room for weary friends travelling from the likes of Canada to rest?  he he


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2003)

HEYA NT!!  How are you!??

ya right now, the frames all up...don't know what else, I need to drive out there!! Actually with this homebuilder, EVERYTHINGS Included (perry homes) Our house will come with Mini blinds on every operatable window, washer/dryer, upgraded sink, refridgerator, microwave, dishwasher, etc...   SOOO COOL! We just have to pick the color..black or white.. I think they may be white?? 
I am buying a new bedroom set. We just got a brand new awesome breakfast table a few months ago, I have a new black leather couch, I NEED to get a recliner though! My granny is giving me this BEAUTIFUL rocking chair..its sooo PRETTY!! And We have a bedroom set for the guest bedroom too already (matts old stuff- but looks great). SOO YES your welcome at our house 
My guest room will be done in leopard! (only because I had my old apt. done in that..and have EVERYTHING you can imagine, and a cool bedspread tooo )  Then the 3rd bedroom is my office, and workout room!  My boss is suppose to give me his treadmill tooo..we will see!

OH I did buy a beautiful Entry Table w/ matching mirror above it  3 weeks ago.. and I'm looking for wrought iron/ wood/ with a star on it BARSTOOLS (country looking) 
I also bought a huge mirror that has white leather, and wrought iron around it, and its lovely..and at the top has wrought iron, then goes into a circle and it has a big star in between! Very Texas Looking~ Thats the theme..kinda..for the living room..since Matt will Have 3 HUGE deer in there. So the mirror is going between 2 deer!  
My kitchen is going to be done in sunflowers, and I have bought a lot for it already!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow ... you've been busy!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2003)

hehe!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2003)

The sunflower kitchen will be bright and cheerful!!!  Make sure you take pics when you get settled and as you decorate each room!

I love that kind of stuff!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Butterfly!!
Thanks, I'm glad you like what I'm doing!  I'm having fun decorating.. I won't Over do it on sunflowers..just a few cute things.  I have a huge reef my mom bought me for christmas from a craft show w/ sunflowers all down one side, and on the other side it has 4 iron stars..it looks neat!  

How are you honey?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm sure it'll be beautiful!!!

I could be better... thanks for asking!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2003)

THANKS Hon! 

You know I'm hear for you if you need to talk, kay?!! Just pm me if you want!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 6, 2003)

hiya P. how are ya today?

This is my last day here til next week when I get back from vegas.

The sunflowers will be cute, just have fun and don't finish decorating it right away, otherwise you won't have anything left to do. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2003)

hahahahah I KNOW Dvlmn your right!! I will be a lonely little house wife..  Just kidding!!!

OH MAN, I'm gonna miss ya!!! BUT HAVE FUN IN VEGAS!! I want full details when ya get back  Good luck..and Have a blast!!!

OHH GUESS WHAT GOOBER
I got my protein pwd yesterday here!! I'm sooo excited! I made a shake today..will try it out in 1 hour! 

How are u? When are ya leaving? Your driving right? Be careful!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 6, 2003)

hahah, well enjoy your shake.   Did ya get the heavy whipping cream to add into it?

I fly tomorrow at 11:00. Driving is to much of a pain in the but when I'm traveling there by myself. 

It'll be fun, I can't wait. It'll be a nice vacation as well and then when I get back I start my job to.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2003)

TOTALS FOR TODAY 2-6-03

according to Fitday:

Calories:   1346
Fat:             36    25%
Carbs:         76    20%
Protein:      181   55%
Fiber:          10  (need to up it..)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

Happy Friday P!

I dod ok on my test....I still need a LOT of help with the friggin math....they had a class last weekend, but it was my transistion weekend from nights to days and I accidentally slept through it...I ma going to have to fina another way to figure that out. We are going into contract stuff now. So far so good! I will be going back and re-reading my previous book as some things aer still a bit vague...

We finally got some friggin snow here! And...to celebrate it in it's glory...I friggin bounced my friggin car off a friggin curb and caused 700 + friggin dollers (I DIDN"T HAVE) to said friggin car! (there goes my bragging rights as an ancredible and worlds most talented all season driver)
my friggin deductable is friggin 500 friggin dollars...so it didn't make any friggin sense to involve my friggin stupid friggin insurance company....


On the bright side, I am getting my own high speed cable modem installed on Monday...which means I will be able to surf porn at the same rate as Crashman now....

(I'm hoping I will be able to write this <internet> off as a business expense next year...)

What kind of range are you going to get? The one where it is an easy wipe off? no elements to clean around? I have a hard enough time keeping my stuff clean as is...one of those new, range tops would be awesome...I made SO much food last night for this weekend!
I baked chicken (my bbq grill is under 4" of snow right now, made pasta....and a couple other little things....)
I need to make some girl happy as her he-biatch! someday!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey P!!  How are things on the home front?  Hopefully better!  Big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

Burner~ hi!! 
Don't give up hon, your gonna do great when your all done!! SORRY ABOUT Your car!! OMG! Thats horrible!! Are you okay?? That really really sucks!!! Hope everythings alright!!
Our range (stove) is some new kind of thing.. I don't know how to describe it..but very similar to what you were talking about.

WOW! You are going to make some girl very very lucky, and happy one day!!! 

Hi Nt! How are you??
Everythings okay I guess at home..we are just not even mentioning the word baby...or anything close..we haven't talked about any of that since monday.. but its better this way for now..just got to let everything Chill right now, ya know!! And I know we are young.. I am just putting my baby problems all in Gods hands.. he has a plan for us, I know! 

Thanks so much for asking sweetie! Any big plans this weekend? I don't have much..tonight my mom and brother are going out to eat (I will eat healthy).. Matt works till 11 ..then we may rent a dvd! Tomorrow, just cleaning & chilling with him. We are going to go look at our house!!!  Just taking it easy! Can't spend too much b/c we have to pay 4,000 to our homebuilder next weekend!~


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

Workout last night: 2-6-03

6 minutes on stairstepper
15 minutes on bike

(did legs w/ light weight, high reps)
Leg extentions, leg curls, hip abductor, 50 lunges (w/rest), Pile' squats w/ 15lb db.., seated leg curl, chest pull machine?, tricep rope pull down, tricep cable machine (Badass), pulldowns, calves, and abs on incline bench, and other moves from my m&F hers magazine this month 

don't have time to go into detail!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

Today: cardio Only.. (woke up at 6am to run)
30 minutes run this morning

MEALS Today:

   1.  1/4c. oats, 1 tbsp of pb, 5 eggwhites
   2.  5 oz. chicken, 1c greenbeans 
   3.  2 scoops whey, 5 frozen strawberries (and I added a tbsp of  pb to it, then blended...don't know how it will taste.. needed fat..and have no heavywhipping cream)
   4.  Grilled chicken salad (out to eat)

unmentionables:  2 hershey kisses


----------



## butterfly (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey girlie!!!

Did you hear that Mr. Playboy himself is coming to Houston!!!  He's looking for hot babes to pose for his mag.

You'd be PERFECT!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey!
No, I'm fine...my wallet is in pain though...
I WAS going to go and get a new computer...


only six minutes on the stair stepper? That would be MY cardio session...I hate the stair stepper....(plus it burns me out too quick..)

Hef is coming to Texas? Think he'd loan me one of his girlfriends??? He's got more than enough...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

BUTTERFLY ARE YOU NUTSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!  

MATT would KILL Me... psssstttt...

BUT IT WOULD BE SOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 When is he coming??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

Burner.. I'm soo sorry about the damage to your car..and your wallet!!!

Ya I know.. I suck on the stairstepper!! I use to do it for 30 minutes ever day..3 yrs ago. But now that I run/jog.. going back to that thing is hard!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm not sure when he's coming... it's supposed to be on their website but I dare not go there while I'm at work 

Also, did you hear about the Girls Gone Wild people coming to a club here in Houston this month???  That, I would never do!  Flash my boobies for nothing???  Crazy!!!

I know Matt would kill ya... but it sure would pay for some nice upgrades


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Also, did you hear about the Girls Gone Wild people coming to a club here in Houston this month???  That, I would never do!  Flash my boobies for nothing???  Crazy!!!


don't be silly. Flashing said boobies wouldnt be for nothing! YOU'D get a free t-shirt...and we'd..of course get to see......


----------



## Stacey (Feb 7, 2003)

Butterfly~~ Sure would pay for some upgrades  ..hmmmmmm???????? LMAO!! 
Nope, I don't think you should pull up that website at work! haha! That would be fun.. but I just couldn't do it..ya know..

I'm w/ ya on flashing my boobs for nothing...don't think so...sorrrrrrrrry Burner..  (your a tad horny these days dude..you need to get ya some~~~~ quick


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

um..hello..I'm a man...and single...it is ingrained into my DNA to be horny. 
I need to get some? How 'bout telling these silly girls here to hook a brotha up! 

What?!?!? A 100% cotton t-shirt, which is completely comfy wouldn't be payment enough?


(so...as they say on TV: SHOW US YOUR BOOBS!!!!!!!)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 8, 2003)

LMAO@ BURNER!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2003)

WORKOUT YESTERDAY--2-09-03  no cardio..just trained legs w/ what I had at home.. And I am SORE today!  

   Lunges w/ 10lb dumbbells. 15R x 4 Sets
   Backward Lunges w/ 10#db.  12R X 3
   Pile' Squats w/ 15#db    15R X 3
   Squats holding 2 15lb dumbbells  12R X 4

(saw this in Glamour magazine..just wanted to try it..)
You lean some facing kitchen counter..kick left leg back as high as you can and squeeze... 25reps, switch leg..repeat.. repeat.. 3 times! Felt real good.. (you bring your knee up to the counter also)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2003)

Meals yesterday (my 11month ann. w/ Husband toooo  )

Meal One    1/2 c of oatmeal, 4 eggwhites, 2 yolks

Meal Two    5 oz. chicken, 1c greenbeans, 1 tbsp of pb

Meal Three  2 scoops whey, 1 tbsp of heavy whipping cream, 5 frozen strawberries

Meal Four (w/ hubby)  1 tortilla.. 6 oz. of chicken breast, 1/2 cup of mexican rice..
at home afterwards..10saltfree peanuts

 that was sundays meals...Cleaned a lot also, and washed a crapload of clothes!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2003)

2/10/03 Meals

   MEAL ONE: 
         1/4c oatmeal, 1 tbsp of pb, 4 eggwhites

   Meal Two:
          2 scoops of whey, 6 strawberries, 1 tbsp of heavycream
          APPLE 

   Meal Three: 
           5oz. ground turkey meat
            1c greenbeans
            1 tbsp pb

   Meal four:
           4 oz ground turkey
            apple
             12 saltfree peanuts

   Meal five:
            1 1/2 scoops of whey, 4 strawberries, 1/2tbsp of hwc

TONIGHT Training abs, calves, bis/tris


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> (so...as they say on TV: SHOW US YOUR BOOBS!!!!!!!)



Colorado is only a 3/4 hour flight from here ... 

P ... how is the house looking now?

I think the Missus would make a great playmate ... although she's getting a tad bit older than most, but not out of the question.  She has lost 4.5 pounds in the last 4 weeks!  Woo Hoo!  I can see another interesting photoshoot coming this spring.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2003)

Good Morning Nt! How are you hon??!

Thats awesome about Mrs. NT! Congrats to her!! 

Our house is coming along sooo dang quick.. them freaks need to slow down!   
this past sat. they had the hardiplank on the back of the house, and the Wood all on the roof..I think shingles are last! And my bathtub was in the guest bathroom, the inside is all framed and insulation was being done when we were there!! I took some pics.. but the roll is not done yet! 
Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2003)

Right now, I'm living thru your house building experience.  We're hopefully going to go thru the same thing late summer.  I'm already checking out pool tables for the party room and a hottub!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2003)

ohh well cool!!! 
The house looks neat right now! 
OH lord..Matt wants a pool table!! But his parents just got one..soo He can go there whenever..(they will be 15min. from us)
I told him when We get our bigger house in a few years..it will have a gameroom..and he can get it then..hes still thinking of putting it in the Living Room..LMAO....umm?! I think NOT! lol!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2003)

we had the same conversation!    So I decidee to give into being broke with mortgage payments idea if we could buy a house big enough to put a pool table in.   My mom has one, but who wants to invite the boys over to mom's house ... 

Our gameroom will be the ultimate party room.  We went shopping for LCD 'picture frame' TV - the ones you can hang on the wall.  They are only a mere $8000.  And that's not even a large screen ... he he.  We'll also have to buy a bar because you can't play pool without a few drinks.  

You'll have to post the progression of your house.  We had friends who took pictures as it was being built and then made the pictures a focal point in their den.  It was really neat.


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi P!

Sounds like you are having fun with your house!  Soo exciting!

Don't you'all have a basement to put that pool table in?  

Hi NT! Your gameroom does sound like THE PARTAY room!!! I could only imagine the wild parties  !


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2003)

HEYA NT~ Well Thats awesome you guys will have a gameroom. Your right..who would want to bring the boys over to The moms house..lol.. thats what Matt does now though...its not so bad...But I KNOW What ya mean!  Wow thats a lot of money for those LCD' pictures! But wow, how cool will that look!!! 

I have been taking weekly pictures of the house..thats an awesome idea your friends did w/ their pics! Hmm?!

HI LINA~ Yes, I'm having a blast!!  
In Texas we do not have basements!  Covered this topic..lol.. few pages back! But we don't need them! We do have "attics" to store junk in..but thats all!
how have ya been girl?


----------



## lina (Feb 10, 2003)

Oh I see! I am a few pages too late!!!

I am fine.  Busy and trying to get back on track....it's so hard when it's so cold outside and all you can think about is warmth and comfor foods 

Well since there isn't that extra basement room for Matt will an Xbox or Playstation pool game do?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2003)

LoL @ Lina!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2003)

workout last night was Legs, abs, calves!
cardio- 10 minutes on stairstepper

MY LEGS ARE SOOOO SOOO SORE, AND MY BUT!! OUCH OUCH OUCH..Hurts to sit on the toilet!!

GOTTA POST FAST~
Meals today:

   MEAL ONE: 8:30 AM  1/2c oatmeal, 1 tbsp of pb, 5 eggwhites

   Meal Two:  12:30 PM  Apple, 2 scoops whey, 1 tbsp of Heavy cream, 5 small frozen strawberries

   Meal Three: 6pm Pm  6 oz. of turkey ground meat, 2 tbsp picante sauce, 1 cup green beans, 1 tbsp of nat. pb, 2 small peaches YUM!

  Meal Four:   9:30pm  1 1/2 scoops of whey, mixed w/ water

11:30 pm~ (snack) 1 tbsp of nat. pb

I SHOULD Have Had  A little More calories today..will fix that tomorrow...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2003)

Just got home from gym...my legs are sooo sore, and so are my biceps! 

Drinking my whey (1.5 scoops, 1tbsp of heavy cream) right now.
(its 9:40pm)

Workout:
  25 minutes precor elliptical machine, 5 min. on bike, chattin with brother

CHEST, Shoulders, and 1 calf machine workout
also did abs on incline bench (50reps) and will do my obliques soon! 
I feel soo MUSCULAR today...all my veins are poppin outta ME!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

Morning , Stace!
Happy Hump Day!

Your legs too? Mine are killing me!
I got a little silly and tried a new weight with my squats! I set the safety bars high, so I can only get a partial out of it...but I did two 'sets' of 5 reps....@....405!
The next time I do that, I will set the bars a little lower, and so forth until I can safely get all the way down....
by the way...that's a LOT of weight!

...so....when I .....move to Texas...you and I are going to a 'team', right??? I buy/sell the houses...you finance them?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2003)

Heya Burner~ Good Morning!  Happy Hump day to u to honey!
Wow Very impressive weight you did on your squats!! Good Job! I bet you are SORE!!! My legs really hurt! But I like it!!! 
Ya, when you move down here..that would be really really cool!!!

So when ya movin'??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2003)

MY BEST FRIEND IS PREGNANT!!!! (Stephanie, the one I use to work out w/ in the mornings)      

I'm SOOO Excited for her!!! This is gonna be funnnn!! She wants me to help her decorate the nursery (husband don't care what she picks) YEAH!!  

They have been trying for a year..soo this is SOOO WONdERFUL!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

Morning P!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

I dunno when / if I am moving. No mountians.....big cockroaches....
I don't look good in wranglers...cowboy hats or big belt buckles...

Butt...the girls are amazing there!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG! Burner your nuts!! Trust me not a lot of men where wranglers anymore here in texas (damn..snif, snif) & You don't need a belt buckle..although I have a ton you can borrow!!

But thanks about us being amazing..


HIYA NT! Whats going on in your world today?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

gee....I cold wear women's clothing....great..I'll be right down...yehaw..


Did I tell you my buddy from the Air Force is moving to Houston when he gets out of his US Customs tech. training? He and I were cops in the AF together. He got out and has been in teh Border Patrol in Brownsvill for some time and just moved over to customs. Sounds as if he is going to have a good time.
So...when are y'all going to get a boat or jetskis? Ol Mike needs some dort of water recreation!

I'm a levis kind of guy. Wranglers...aka butt huggers.....
 I do not have the skinny, bowlegged bony butt that is required to wear such jeans. 

So...either tell your friends..or warn them....Burner's coming!
Something about a girl that says y'all in her every day vocabulary..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

so....when / if I move down there..and I do well here first and get to afford to buy my new Lexus...am I going to be required to put on the standard bull's horns as a hood ornament?
  
I crack myself up, sometimes....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 U have watched WAY to many movies my dear...
I don't think anyone here has that..although I have seen it once before a few hours from houston!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

are you sure? I mean I've seen movies where there are steer horns on the cars! DO all guys drive caddilacs there too???


no, nah...Texans aren't stereotyped or anything....

Do all guys drive beat up FOrd trucks with gun racks?
I just want to be sure to fit in.
I was even told to NOT listen to Garth Brooks there...as he isn't a real country singer...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

..am I going to have to get some rattle snake boots? I really do not much like boots...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

Have you seen the movie Serving Sarah, with Luke Perry  and Elizabeth Hurley?
I had to buy it. IT was hilarious! The scene where he had to 'milk' the bull? I was rolling!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL!! NO I haven't seen that movie!

THANK YOU FOR MAKING ME SMILE THIS AFTERNOON BURNER!~ I needed that! Ya..Texas is SOOO STerotyped!!

But country guys -- who actually live on a farm here--have BIG 4 door 4wd trucks.. brand new.. not old and cluncky..we don't have gun racks...we have trailer hitches  (to pull the cows..and horses.. ) lol

My husband drives a big 4 door truck..my brother has a badass extended cab 4wd truck!  We love our NEW trucks here!! 

I'll get one sooooon~~~~~~

Oh Ya GARTH BROOKS SUCKS! We LOVE GEORGE STRAIGT


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

I am so here to make you smile!
I am doing a take home test...I am having problems with a questojn. Too bad u r not here in Colorado..it is a colorado based question...

It isn't in the lession I am studying now, either..damnit. I am looking through three books....acckk!
(no, I am not actually saying 'acckk!!')
I'd get 'the look' then probably my security clearance removed as I'd look too unstable to work in this secure environment...


I almost bought a Ford F-150 quad cab this past Springs, but all things that were supposed to happen, fell through and I was unable to afford it.
Garth sux? But I have three of his cd's and his greatest hits cd...
how acn you not love that moon pie faced good ol boy? He's the reason I like country in the first place...
I still can't two step too well...and I REFUSE to line dance...


----------



## Britney (Feb 12, 2003)

I tried to watch Serving Sara last night, but turned it off. I thought it was stupid. Did I miss a good movie I turned it off after they tried to chase down Sara Moore???s husband in the airport??????.Should I watch the rest tonight?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

well, it is stupid...hence a comedy..

I liked it. Of course I have an odd sense of humor...AND Elizabeth Hurly is in a short mini-skirt..
that would make up for her lack of acting skills...
I also think Luke Perry is funny.
I give it a two thumbs up.

You didn't like the begining where luke was at the door calling out:
Excuse me, thug?
Like I said, the vet, scene was the best!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

My world is great!  We're makng plans for a couples night out this Friday - no friends, just the two of us.  It will be a nice change. We've been good parents for a while ... time to let loose - again!    Although, we're in unchartered territory.  Being evil while drinking water might require a bit more effort, but I think we're up for the task.  

Any plans for Valentives day?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

Valentives? Is that a Yiddish holiday?

Ah, shiat...Friday is Valentines Day? I'll be working the club...evidentally..looking for luv....


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 12, 2003)

he he ... we'll be going to a club as well!   Not looking for love, but always curious as to why the other ladies are there ... he he


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

they will be looking for me....unfortunately, I cannot be in two places at the same time...there's only so much Burner to go around.....

(And I haven't had cafene in a while..)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2003)

nope no plans for valentines day..   Hubby works till 10:30 pm!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

late night bubble bath w/ champaigne, chocolate covered strawberries works...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

That does sound good.. but since we both hate champaine I think I will make it budlight  ~~
I think I'm going to go by me some sexy lingerie..(my friend gave me a gift certificate for Victoria's secret @ christmas and I haven't used it!) soo heres my plan..
He gets home at 10:25pm...
 Have hershey kisses leading to the bedroom, (beer iced down in fridge) and me on the bed in my New Lingerie?? 
Then have beer w/ him afterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   

~~ What do you think?? ~~ Even though things have been Rocky w/ us.. should I try to be super sweet to him, when I don't like him that much right now???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> That does sound good.. but since we both hate champaine I think I will make it budlight



yep...definatey a Texan...

 

Just joshin!
I just watched in a movie, 10 things I hate about you' if I remember right, that if you wear black panties, you are wanting sex...

So....when do I get my cloned version of you????
Either that, or you need a slightly older sister...single...you know the drill..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

Burner!!! YOU CRACK ME UP!! Yep I am a Texan For sure huh!! I love my budlight!! But hey At least I only drink it like once or twice a month now!

SORRY no older Sister!  You want to clone Me??? Trust me, ya don't!! LoL~!! 
I do have a younger sis though... she will be 20 In ONE Month!! (geez I'm gettin' old)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

20?? she IS legal.....

I wouldn't want to clone you? Well, I would have to make a couple changes....beer preference. Not a Bud fan. That would have to be amended. 
(get it? Amend? Real estate talk??)
Ha! I am using the lingo now!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

hahahaha LMAO@ ya burner!!!
You have been studying wayyyy toooo much honey!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

feels like not enough...

What are yall doing this weekend?
(Aside from Friday night)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> He gets home at 10:25pm...
> Have hershey kisses leading to the bedroom, (beer iced down in fridge) and me on the bed in my New Lingerie??


*yummy* .... eerrrr, ummm, yes, that would a very nice surprise. 


> ~~ What do you think?? ~~ Even though things have been Rocky w/ us.. should I try to be super sweet to him, when I don't like him that much right now???



YES ... it's all part of making marriage.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

definately what NT said. That whole ying yang thing. Hopefully, when he sees the effort you put into this and well you treat him....(lucky SOB) he will come around?
Besides, when having doubts about 'liking mhim very much right now' just remember what it is abotu him that attracts you and embrace that.
Make sense?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks Guys!! Your very very right..both of you! I am trying so hard! I bought him 2 Cards..a funny/sexy one..and a really serious/ mushy one! And I got him this awesome animal figurine..its a coyote..HE LOVES Coyotes.. its really cool too.. and will great in our living room (doing it western)! And I got him a heart tin shape filled w/ his fave candy..snickers. And I'm gonna go to the store and get the hershey kisses soon, and maybe a plastic single red rose?! LoL! 

  Thanks for helping me guys! 
What are your plans NT?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

..and you say I wouldn't want to have you cloned...you are awesome!
I wish I had someone to do those kinds of things for me!

That's what friends do.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2003)

We're taking Jacquelyn to grandma's first.  Then we're going to make dinner.  After that, we're going out somewhere, not sure.  
I bought them matching teddy bears and balloons.  They're purple bears ... a big one for the Mrs. and a smaller one for the daughter.  I will also get roses for both ... then I'll be super dad and husband for a day - at least.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

dude, it sounds as if you are super dad / husband every day...


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> We're taking Jacquelyn to grandma's first.  Then we're going to make dinner.  After that, we're going out somewhere, not sure.
> I bought them matching teddy bears and balloons.  They're purple bears ... a big one for the Mrs. and a smaller one for the daughter.  I will also get roses for both ... then I'll be super dad and husband for a day - at least.



You are sooo thoughtful!!!  Those lucky, lucky girls!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2003)

Burner ... not super dad/husband everyday.  On those days where the missus and I quarrel, I'm neither.  

B ... holidays are important to both of them, so I do what I need to do to get by that day.    The house we buy will need a room just for all of the 'stuffies' the two of them have.  I think we have a box of them at the inlaws.  baby Nt has a bunk bed where the bottom is a sofa when not a bed - it is filled with teddy bears.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

NT YOUR SOOO SWEET!!! Thats awesome of you!!! They will both love it!!!! I loved stuffed animals too!! I STILL Collect teddy bears!!! 

Burner, THANKS sooo much honey! I hope he likes it all to! 

HI BUTTERFLY~!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

so, what is for lunch?
I think I am going to the shopette (military 7-11) and get a sub @ the sub sho.....hmmm, food.....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

Boy..thats some carbs!

I had 2 scoops of whey protein, mixed w/ 1 tbsp of Heavy whipping cream, & 4 strawberries, and I had a red apple!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

I need carbs for energy, young lady. Excessive carbs? Nope. But just right!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

Meals Today 

ONE:
  1/2c oats, 
  4 eggwhites
  1 tbsp of PB

TWO: 
  2 scoops of whey
  1 tbsp of heavy whipping cream
  4 frozen strawberries

Three:
  5 eggwhites, 2 yolk
  1 cup of green beans 

FOUR:
  6 oz. of deer sausage (extremly lean meat--best ever)
  15 saltfree peanuts
  1 cup of green beans

FIVE:
  1 1/2 scoops of whey
  1/2 tbsp of pb

 

WORKOUT WILL BE 20 min. Cardio~ Elliptical &Calves, abs,  LEGS.. (lots of lunges tonight..will be sore AGAIN tomorrow..)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

are y'all going to get a hot tub for the new house? High;y recommended!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> NT YOUR SOOO SWEET!!! Thats awesome of you!!! They will both love it!!!! I loved stuffed animals too!! I STILL Collect teddy bears!!!



I was writing in B's journal that my daughter has a box of teddie bears at the inlaws house as well as a bottom bunk bed full.  I think she has a dozen on the top bunk as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

I wanted a stuffed tiger WAY back when....my mother, bless her heart.,...didn't go and get the really nice, designer ones I wanted...butt...got one of those hellen keller stitched together types bought on the side of the road...

That thing was FUGLY!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

gotcha burner!! 
I need my oats for energy!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

BTW...just got back from getting sammich...hmm...good! TUrkey on wheat!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

yuuummmy!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah, baby..ye-ahh!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

Austin Powers forever!

You nkow, it's a sad fact, that I can recall and recite lines from movies....(unimportant stuff in oveall life)
butt cannot remember what goes on in the seven layers of the OSI model any longer.
(computer stuff, if you didn't know) (aka; important stuff to know in my present career field)


----------



## Stacey (Feb 14, 2003)

Happy Valentines Day Everyone!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2003)

So ... how did your weekend go?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2003)

WoooHOOO I'm at home!!~ About to go shopping, just had lunch with the hubby! I only had to work 3 1/2 hours today!  Yeah!!

My Valentines turned out PERFECT!! just the way I planned!! Matt was sooo suprised, it was wonderful!!!   Now I gotta get rid of all these hershey kisses I have..lol!!!  I have 2 huge bags full, and since FRIDAY I have only had ONE! I can't believe it..especially since I LUV my chocolate!!

Anyway..Nt~ how was your valentines?!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2003)

Ours was good.  Went out for dinner with the family, then dropped our daughter off and enjoyed an evening out.  It was nice. 

Glad to hear that your day went well seeing as how Matt wasn't really in your good books prior to Valentines.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey P!
I'm glad you and Matt had a nice Valentine's day! 

how's the house going?

,
Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey!
So...V-Day was good for you?
Me...
Well...I definately got fuqqed...but by taxes...not the preferred way....
I got about 1/3 of what I was hoping to get....
Other than that...uneventful weekend...
Hope yours was awesome!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

Burner... I FEEL Your pain w/ the taxes!! I thought we were getting a lot more back, but I thought wrong..still getting a lot! But 2,000 less than what I was expecting.. Oh well.. I'm lucky we didn't have to pay in!! 

NT~ Ya honey~ your right..being that Matt was in my badbook, we had A WONDERFUL night, and A great weekend!!!! 

I'm glad you had A great night to hon!!

Heya JEN! How are you doll??
I'm good, just busy at work! Yea, our house is moving a long super fast!!! They are doing the sheetrock on wedneday, the shingles on the roof are on, and its all closed in!!! 
Take care girlie!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

hey!
I'm curious...do you and Butterfly coordinate when the two of you get on-line???
I look up and I see that you and her have posted closely together...
Something about great minds?

Glad that y'all had a great weekend! Everything is okie dokie then?
So...are you sure I am not going to have to fit a pair of steer horns to the hod of my maxima when I come to visit?
My friend just got to Austin and is wondering when I will be headed down.
Isn't that where NG is? I know you and B are about whet, 3 hours away? Definate;y have to swing by and see y'all when I do get there!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey P  beautiful day huh?!?

Hey Burner!  P and I live on opposite sides of Houston about an hour apart.  Houston is maybe 3 hours from Austin... my baby bro lives there, he's a grad/PhD student at UT.  Definitely let us know when you are swinging by!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

absoloutely! Couldnt miss up the chance to meet some of my favorite IM peoples!

I think it is trying to snow here...maybe a whoping 1 - 3 inches....wish we could have gotten some of that dumpage that NY and East Coast are getting hammered with...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

Heya Butterfly!! YES ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY!!! I actually took a 1 hour lunch and enjoyed it!  How are you?? Are you feeling better?

Burner..Yea, let us know when your coming down here!!  B and I do get on at the same time a lot huh!?! LoL!!! Freaky!  

ohhh and yes Burner..everythings peachy  Thanks for caring doll!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

at least one of us shold be in a happy great relationship!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

awww thanks honey!!!!    

I wouldn'nt call it "Great" but we are working on it, not giving up on each other, and One day it will be FABULOUS!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

That's the right attitude!!!

True love will prevail


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Butterfly!!!
I would Never give up on him~ We just got some twitches to work on


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

you still have the 2nd job?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

Nope, I quit in January~ like the 2nd week I think?!  I hated it soooo much, managers were way too bitchy!!!!!!!!  Plus, now that I got a raise..Thankfully I don't need to work another job..and I'm too dang busy for one!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

oh yeah..sorry..forgot.
I know about busy!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

No problem hon


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

I didn't know you got a raise!!!  That's great!!!

You work so hard I know you deserve it!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

Party at P's new house!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

That's what I was thinking


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

she is a 'bud' girl though...better bring my own...

Y'all getting a pool installed?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

Thank you Butterfly!!!!!  Yeah, I think it was 2 wks ago!! And then this past friday I got another promotion... freaky!!! But I'm making around 650 or more a month now!!!  Just Nuts I tell ya!!

I WISH We were getting a pool installed!!! But We need our backyard for our dogs!! (getting a lab when we move in) Theres a pool down the road from us though!  
Yep~ I'm A BUD Girl!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2003)

oh, 'cause..you know...labs ARE water dogs...they'd luv you that much more to have a nice cool pool to do laps in during those LONG, HOT Texan summers!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

He's right P!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

LMAO!!!!! You guys are gooooooofy!   Okay~ MAYBE I can convince my hubby into a pool... That would be soooo awesome!!!!!!!! I'll use what burner said on Matt...sounds sooo good, and convincing!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2003)

Just got home from the gym...I am sooo sweaty & nasty..about to take a shower!

20 minutes on treadmill, running and walking w/ incline
10 minutes on precor elliptical machine, where the arms move to..ouch! 

Trained biceps and triceps, and some lateral raise work toooo..

Bicep curls: 20lb db. 3 sets of 12, 1 set of 7
Ez Bar bicep curls: 40lbs.. 3 sets of 10, 1 set of 6 (with 50lb. KILLER)
Tricep rope extention: 3 sets of 12 @ 55lbs
Tricep dumbell extention using 12lbs db.  3 sets of 12
Lat raises  2 sets of 12 using 15lb db
lat sitting machine Set at 30lbs. 3 sets of 12
?? I CAN'T REMEMBER The other bicep thing I did..w/ my brother..?

Also did some light leg extentions, and lying leg curls too..
and the hip machine
will do abs before bed.

MEALS TODAY:

   Protein shake for bfast (2 scoops whey, 1tbsp of HC)

   5oz. chicken, 1/2 c green beans, 12 little green grapes for lunch

   1/2 c oatmeal, 6 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb  for dinner

    2 scoops of whey, w/ water now, and about 5 grapes...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 18, 2003)

only 4 meals?????  You can do better than that. 

hehe long time no see. sounds like things are going good for you though.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Dvlmn! Whats up babe? 
I KNOW, My meals SUCKED yesterday..(shaking head in shame    I was sooo busy all day...and Didn't feel like eating, I know, bad..bad! I PROMISE To do better today!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2003)

morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

MEALS FOR TODAY (well sooo far..but I got a plan man!)
02-19-03

8:00am For Breakfast I had lottts of water, vitamins, one exenadrine and 1/2c oatmeal, 5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp of pb Yum! 

11:00am  2 scoops of whey, 1tbsp of heavy cream
& 5 grapes (to get rid of that taste)

1:45- or 2pm..  5 oz. of chicken, 1c Green Beans, 10 grapes

6:00pm-  5 oz. chicken, 2c lettuce w/ 1 tbsp of honey mustard (full fat, not reduced), and probably 1/2c greenbeans

AFTER THE Bacholorette   2 scoops of whey, 3 frozen strawberries, with water! 


I am lowering my Fat intake. I have had too many salt free peanuts, and penut butter in my diet...and I am going to a moderate fat diet... it was pretty high..around 60grams a day..or more.  Just trying something.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

Morning Nt!~


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2003)

and how are you this fine morning?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm wonderful, thanks for asking!!  I have a cute new outfit on!!! Feels great! (size 2 pants, and the waist is big!- i can pull it out like 3 inches, but everywhere else they fit awesome!!! I need to take in the waist..my mom can for me tonight, she does on a lot of my pants)

HOW ARE YOU NT?
THEY ARE BRICKING My house RIGHT Now (mom just called and said she drove out there, and all the workers were bricking it) !!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm in the middle of a heated squabble with the missus ...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

ohh no!! I'm sorrry!! Wannna talk?? Whats it about?? U okay?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

I'M HUNGRY!!!!!! AND ITS NOT TIME TO EAT!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks ... but I'll get thru it.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2003)

Okay!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Hey Dvlmn! Whats up babe?
> I KNOW, My meals SUCKED yesterday..(shaking head in shame    I was sooo busy all day...and Didn't feel like eating, I know, bad..bad! I PROMISE To do better today!




I'm doin alright, started working now. It sucks I'm giving alot of free time just to get clients. But they also said I was one of the few who they can remember who sold a training session on the second day, without them training me at all on the BS you need to say. lol

Other than that, started my new 6 week bulk, and then after that I'm gonna cut and see how much size I actually gained since last Nov. 

and yes you better to better today.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks Dvlmn!!

WOW! Thats awesome about selling a training session on the Second day! Congrats babe!!!

Oh wow a Bulk eh??! Have fun.. Wish I could eat all that good stufffffff!! 

I'll be good though..don't worry


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

Last night was step class- 45 minutes, 15 min. abs.. OUCH
then the Bachalorette!!  YEAH RYAN! 


MEALS TODAY~ 2/20/03

Meal One:
   4 eggwhites
   1 yolk
   2 bites of oatmeal (was cookin)
   6 grapes
 Vitamin C, multi vitamin, 1 exenadrine

Meal Two:
   1/2c oats
   1tbsp pb
   5 egghwhites
   1/2 apple

Meal three:
   2 scoops whey
   3 strawberries

Meal four:
   5 oz. chicken
   1 cup green beans
  1 cup lettuce
   3 slices of cucumber

Meal five

   2 scoops whey
   1/2 tbsp of hc
   1 strawberry

Tonights leg night & 20 min. cardio

Hopefully I won't be working all night again! Last night I worked while watching the bachalorette, then I worked straight from 9:30pm to 12:30am... and went to sleep at 12:45 then got up at 6:45am!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

rain rain go away
come again another day


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

Is It raining there??? Its not here yet...but it looks like its about to POOOOOOR!!!!!! 

Yuck Yuck


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

It's slowing down here... guess I should keep singing


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

Ya No kidding!! Wow it hasn't started here yet!! But My sis is in college station and Its HORRIBLE there..poor girl she drives a Eclipse Spyder (the convertiable) and its sooo LOW to the ground, she said its hard, hard, hard driving!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

KEEP SINGING SOOO IT SKIPS OVER ME!! lol ..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Thanks Dvlmn!!
> 
> WOW! Thats awesome about selling a training session on the Second day! Congrats babe!!!
> ...



Nope not much good stuff, It's a clean bulk (a few cheats of course though), I gained to much over christmas, but still need some more size before I cut again. 

I'm already the second biggest trainer there, and have been spotting and giving free advice to a few people who we all know can't afford training but are nice guys. lol The one wants me to start working out there, and wants to be my training partner. Maybe when I stop my EDT program I'll consider that. 

I'm doin my best, i hate selling though. I wish the sales guy would sell it, and then I'd train the people. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Ya No kidding!! Wow it hasn't started here yet!! But My sis is in college station and Its HORRIBLE there..poor girl she drives a Eclipse Spyder (the convertiable) and its sooo LOW to the ground, she said its hard, hard, hard driving!!



Your sister has a sweeeeet car.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey BIG D!~ I know I would hate the selling part to!! WOW Your the 2nd biggest guy at the gym!! AWESOME~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your sooo sweet giving people free advice! Don't that make you feel great!!! I love helping people!! 

I know, she has a AWESOME CAR!!!!!!! Its Silver too..black top! I love it!!  Shes paying for it though. Our parents made all of us buy our own cars!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 20, 2003)

That sucks she has to do that, but it's a good lesson to kids. I see it to much now days, the kids get a free car and beat the hell our of it and don't take care of it. But when you pay for it you take damn good care of it. 

I'm not the biggest at the gym, but second biggest of the trainers and the other guy I never see around so not sure if he works there anymore.  We have a few interesting people who work out there, you can tell they have worked hard for a long time, but at the same time a few are a bit enhanced as well. lol

Yeah it's fun helping the people out, but having the boss there all the time sucks because he always asks if I've sold anything lately and crap like that. But oh well I'm gonna do this my way and if i have to I'll transfer to another one since there are 2 about 5 miles aprart from me.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

My mom said she might buy my son a Hummer for his 16th b-day... of course she was joking, but you should have seen his face!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

oh my gosh B!! I BET HE WAS SOOO EXCITED ~ For those short fe minutes!!!!! lol

Ya Dvlmn~ Your right.. we took much better care of our cars, then a lot of students at school!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2003)

DVLMN~ I am sure they think your doing a wonderful job there!! do you work every day?? 

awwww FINALLY MEAL 4!! I AM SOOO HUNGRY...AND THIS CHICKEN IS TAKING FOREVER! I AM GOING TO GET GREY HAIR BEFORE ITS READY! geez louise!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

ALright~ NO GYM Last night~   
I got home at 6pm...ate finally..then started working at 7:45pm until 1 AM! (with a 30 min. break at 10pm for a bath!!) I am sooo sleepy today! AND HOPE I do not have to take work home this weekend! Although for doing that the past 2 nights in a row, I got $150 cash for it!!!  Soo it was worth it, just very tiring!

I am going to the gym tonight, tomorrow, and sunday..Since Matts working this weekend... I will have PLENTY of time on my hands!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

150! Wahoo! Stace-is going shopping!


You should go and visit your friend'y neighborhood...starbucks....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

heck ya burner!! I'm going to look for things for my house this weekend!!!! 

I think I will be visting starbucks at lunch time, no doubt!! Just I don't like coffee...sooo when I go.. I get the nonfat white choc. drink~ SUGAR!! SOO I may go by some more Exendrine at lunch... ?? 

I'm sleep, and Busy! And I want My bed~ now!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

I had a cinamin mocha thing the other night. Very much good....

If you have a surplus of $$...whilest shopping for home stuff...I could use a new washer / dryer, garbage disposal, all heck, all new appliances wold ber great, thanks!


You don't like coffee??? Shush your mouth, child! What else woul;d you be able to wrap your hand around while working? I mean, you can wrap your petite little hand around a mug of beer AFTER work, but...you can wrap same said hand around a nice, steamy hot cup of joe while AT work. See how this works?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

awwww MAYBE If I have enough I can get ya some appliances toooo~ Would you like stainless steel???? LoL

LMAO @ YOU!! nope, I don't like coffee, it has to have a different flavor to it.. can't drink just black coffee~ Ummm at work I always have my Water bottle right by my computer!! GOOBER!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

yeah....stainless steele would do very nice..thanks!



I cannot drink black cofee either. I just had a mug, myself. I put fat free/sugar free cocoa in it for flavor.

I keep my aquafina 1 litre bottle next to me aswell. I was going toget a 1 gallon jug...but was told it didn't look too professional, so couldn't go that big..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

LoL~ A gallon jug on your desk.. ya that wouldn't fly here either!! 

Hmmm? Your the mixture w/ cocoa sounds yummy.. they do have some sugar free/fat free mocha mixture in our kitchen I saw earlier... wonder how that would taste!??


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2003)

afternoon P.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

afternoon Nt


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> LoL~ A gallon jug on your desk.. ya that wouldn't fly here either!!
> 
> Hmmm? Your the mixture w/ cocoa sounds yummy.. they do have some sugar free/fat free mocha mixture in our kitchen I saw earlier... wonder how that would taste!??



guess there is only one way to find out, eh sleepy head??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

LMAO~ Ya, your right?? Hmm? And I think they are out of coffee!! I don't wanna be a bitch and tell the recep to make some damn coffee for me either!!!!!!! I have been in her shoes...I was always like c'mon peeps..is 2 in the afternoon...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2003)

peeps? you use thwe word 'peeps' at work? is that a Texan thing?


Besides, that last few hours can be brutal! IF yuo want, you could just whoop up a new batch yourself. Or....just ask HOW to make coffee...then look inept at the pot, you know, chew on your lip, do that 'thing' with one foot, lazy circly moves, looking colmpletely lost...the receptionist will take pity upon you and make it for you...
works for me all the time!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

LMAO!!! JUST KEEP ME LAUGHING BURNER AND I won't need to go TRY and make coffee!!! LoL

They have A WEIRD Machine here! Very very confusing.. I use to make it all the time a few yrs ago.. but now~  

They fired our old recep. and now the bosses "prissy" wife is filling in... shes like HALF His age.. soo lame... and I don't wanna ask


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 21, 2003)

lmao, P. she'd think your trying to be her friend. hhahah and come and chat with you every time after that. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh my gosh D your sooooooooo right!! uh.. nevermind
think I'll just take a nap when I get home...lol!   

how are you Dvlmn??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Feb 21, 2003)

hahaha, I'm alright. Going into work for a few hours to try to drum up some more clients. 

This selling is the part I totally hate. Wanna be my sales person, and then I'll do the training please. 

Hope you have an awesome weekend, I'm taking off, but may be back later.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

Geez uzzz A loan officer is walking around mEEEE w/ GIRLSCOUT cookies..going~~~
" here try one..c'mon..they are good..especially when you put this piece of milk chocolate in your mouth first..then put the shortbread cookie in...taste like Twix.. I swear"

GO AWAY       

I HAVEN'T HAD ANY~ That would make my tummmmmy hurt even more... IT hurts bad right now!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey D~ 

Sure.. I can sell.. and you train..well wait.. I think I wanna train.. hmmm???

LoL! 
YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND TOOOO DVLMN

We are having horrible horrible thunderstorms here!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2003)

we just have snow here ...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 21, 2003)

awww your sooo lucky NT!! ENJOY!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2003)

no workout this weekend..but I did do a ton of walking in furniture stores , cleaned the apt. real good, washed a lot of clothes, and slept a lot..does that count?  

I also busted out (not completely) my back tooth while eating a chicken salad at a rest. sat. night!    sooo eating soft food. I am going to the dentist on wedn. 

I am working out tonight..

Meals for today: 
 Bfast: eas protein shake 8:30am

 lunch: 1/2c oatmeal, 1/2 tbs. pb, 1 orange, 1 scoop of whey

 Snack:  Eas shake

  Dinner: green beans, whey shake

I have to eat soft stuff..


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2003)

so ... I had cornrows put in ... and baby Nt's first reaction was, 'Wow, what a cool dad I have'


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2003)

Ohhh my gosh thats hilarious Nt!! I bet you look great with them!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2003)

I have had nothing but positive comments.     It's a shame that most people are too scared to be different or try anything out of the norm ...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2003)

Nooo I love that kind of hairstyle.. different, but awesome different!! A loan officer here has it..looks great!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2003)

I've become a mini celebrity here at work ... you'd think that someone here watches basketball or watch TV shows where the bad guys always have cornrows ...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2003)

Lmao @ Nt


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2003)

I HAVE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE Cramps!   

and I really really wanna workout tonight.... my crappy ovaries, I swear!!!!!!!!
what should I do if I still have cramps this bad in 4 hours when I need to meet my brother at the gym???


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2003)

Last nights workout:
2-24-03

Went and tanned..which took forever b/c they were busy..soo only had 40 minutes to train at the gym! (my cramps were pretty much gone too)

LUNGES:    w/ 12lb dumbbells. 15reps X 5 (felt great)

Leg Press: 120lbs. 3 sets of 12, then switched to 95lbs (easy) and did 25reps

Leg Extentions: 3 sets of 12 @ 75lbs, (slow) then 20 reps @60lb(fast)

Lying Leg Curl:  2 sets of 12 @ 75lbs. (slow) 
                          1 set of 15 @ 80lbs (fast)

Squats holding 15lb. dumbbells at shoulders. 
                          3 sets of 12 (holding/squeezing at bottom)
Some other machine..just found.. where your leaning on a pad horizontal..but in air..and one knee is kneeling, and the other on a pad...and you bring that leg up..like a leg curl...but different?? It was in the free weights.. like kneeling leg curls? lol
  anyway. ..it was cool.. did 4 sets of 10 reps and the weight was lighter at 25lbs. ? it was a hard machine..your sitting real weird, and have to watch for "peekers" looking down your sports bra

 

seated Calf Machine - 100lb 3 sets of 15, then toes out, 2 sets of 15, toes in.. 2 sets of 15 
then did my abs at home.. 50 V-Crunch
                                           30 oblique on each side
                                          50 reg. crunches
                                            30 bicycle crunches

My BOOTIE Is sore today..and so are my calves!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2003)

cool daddy is in the house ... 
Morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2003)

lol @ NT!
hey hon!
How are you this morning??


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2003)

I am doing great!  I'm enjoyed my 15 minutes of being an office celebrity yesterday.     Another black coworker here said he'd love to do cornrows but he thinks his manager wouldn't go for it.  I said what?  What does it matter what you hair looks like as long as you're neat looking.  And this guy is a monster ... he's a big bigger than Tank ... so I said who is he (and his manager is a short out of shape fellow - _that was a nice way of saying he's almost as wife as he is tall_) to tell you what to look like.  His manager had a bald head last year and I'd sooner see cornrows than a bald head not really suited for being bald.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 25, 2003)

LMAO AT YOU NT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hiya P!
Happy hump day!

Corn rows? I was thinking of doing that...butt...my hair isn't that long..


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2003)

Heya Burner! how are you?

I am very sleepy! I went to a rodeo, and concert last night at our new Huge stadium..reliant stadium! It was a blast! Saw my FAVE. Singer~ GEORGE STRAIT! (my lover) 
I went to sleep at 2am..got up at 6:30am.. this old body of mine is pooped~


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

I WAS going to make a joke about the george strait lover bit, but thought I'd keep from being possibly..ok, most likely rude comments.
Go to starbucks!
I was studying witha  group last night until midnight..then had to be here @ 6am...

We are doing closings right now...man, they SUK!
(purposely spelled incorrectly as my way of small protest)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2003)

Burner ... ever since having my hair cut last June prior to Jamaica I've been thinking of cornrows.  Now ... the time is here and I'm loving it!  I've only had one negative comment ... and that was coming from a balding overweight ... (_ be nice NT! _)

Morning P!
How is the house coming along?  Last I read, the outside was done.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

the outside is done already???? Damn, last time I heard...foundation was being poured????
wow....

I was thinking of going back to a sort of modified 'high-n-tight' military cut. easy maintenance...


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 26, 2003)

nothing is easier than cornrows ... no maintenance.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Burner for keeping your rude comments to yourself..don't mess w/ me..I'm bitchy, sleepy, and also in love cause I saw George last night!    
I do need starbucks!!! Bad!!! But I can't leave now, I have a dentist appt. at 3:30!!

NT!! Hey! 
No new news on the home! I won't know till I go out there this weekend!  Thanks for asking hon


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2003)

I KNOW BURNER THEY ARE MOVING FAST!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Thanks Burner for keeping your rude comments to yourself..don't mess w/ me..I'm bitchy, sleepy, and also in love cause I saw George last night!
> I do need starbucks!!! Bad!!! But I can't leave now, I have a dentist appt. at 3:30!!
> 
> ...



ha!
You do realise...you just opened up yourself to a full assault wiht that comment, don't you?
Fortunately for you...I am to busy to take advantage of this..so I shall leave you in peace..


that's still 3 hours away for the dentist appointment? you have tome to brush your teeth!
double espresso would do you right up!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2003)

AWW I Did?? I am soo bad about leaving myself wide open!! lOl!!!

Yep~ 4 hours till my appt! I am drinking a EAS Shake now.. I NEED REAL FOOD!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

I just had chicken and mashed potatoes and peas...I'm hungry again....


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2003)

I KNOW WHAT YA MEAN- I WAS STARVING..  I DID HAVE  SOME CHICKEN ABOUT AN HOUR AGO..HAD TO EAT IT SUPER SLOW..DO TO MY TOOTH..BUT now I'm Good to Go!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2003)

edit~ my bosses bday~  He gave me a tiny tiny tiny peice of the chocolate cake I Bought him this morning..u should have seen the other peices!! HE MADE ME EAT IT..so I SAID MAKE IT VERY SMALL!  It was good...I want more..but no way man!! I am looking super lean..don't wanna ruin that!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2003)

super lean, eh? I don't believe you. You better post some photos to back this statement up, young lady! 

I'm about to....consume my strawbery MRS. (meal replacement shake..)
The guy next to me just finished off a nice turkey sub samich...I'm getting hungry.....
damn, 3 pm better hurry up...have more chicken and pasta then...

What's wrong with your tooth?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2003)

Yah P, I agree with burner! We want pics!! You never posted any pics except those wedding pics! 

C'mon, we all want to see ya! 

Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah!

Hiay P!
Did ya get yer sleepies last night? Feeling better this morning? Your week is almost over! THe weekend is upon you!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2003)

Yeah ... come P ... give up some pics!!  he he


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

that's three requests, soory, but now you ahve to post pics. I don't make teh rules, they just are....

NG is going to post too...aren't you? MS. Cutting??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

HEY GUYS! 
I would If I had a way tooooo ~ Sorry!!!!!

Yes Burner.. I got a lot of sleep.. I got home from the dentist at 5:15..and crawled in bed till 7pm.. then had to cook for me, eat, then cook again for the hubby...and go get my prescriptions from The store filled, then go back to bed at 11 till 6:15am! 

My tooth broke (The back tooth) the entire thing is gone, I can fill my gums.. 
I Have to have a root canal (YUCK) and get a new tooth..I'm on drugs now.. till Monday.. then I have it at 2pm monday.

They gave me a antibiotic sooo It doesn't get infected, and I have to take them till monday.. Also have to use a special toothpaste he gave me.. and Also they gave me VICODIN!! WOOHOO!

 Hope everyones good!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

I WILL TRY AND GET PICTURES TAKEN ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

get a GOLD tooth! yeah! You'd be straight up pimpin with a gold tooth!

You have to cook twice? What kind of sillyness is this? Why doesn't your hubby eat what you eat?

I haf 4 wisdom teeth pulled at once. Had four holes in my mouth. Very annoying. I do believe I got some cool meds too...


Geez...I have to be at work by 0545....


How'd you break the tooth in the first place?
None of that opening bottles with your teeth tricks again, was it??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I WILL TRY AND GET PICTURES TAKEN ASAP!!!!!!


NOW you're talking!

Don't you have a digital camera? Figured y'all would be taking pics of all the phases of the house being built..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

we were talking about the insane property taxes y'all have there...the houses are relatively cheap, butt..you get yer butt handed to you in taxes...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

Heya Burner~
YA RIGHT A GOLD TOOTH!!! NAHHH I don't think I'm gonna do that! 
I broke it last saturday when I was eating a grilled chicken salad, the chicken was soft too..pretty weird!!!

Yes, I cook twice on nights I have to cook for me & Him! I only cook for him 3 times a wk. But theres no Way he would ever eat what I eat..he nearly gagged last night! I had made Homemade protein bars, and they were cooling on the counter..and that grossed him out! HE EATS VERY Bad!!! And Is super skinny, no muscle, and he don't Care either. I hate it..but I'm use to it! SUX! 

Nope, no digital camera. BUT WE are taking pictures every time we go to our house!!  Just gotta get them developed! 

Yes Our Taxes our HIGH! I will be paying 430 a month just for my taxes!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

C"mon! You'd look good! You'd litterally have an 18 karat smile!


Ok, I have to go along wiht teh gross out home made protein bars...that just doesn't sound right...

I've said it beofre, I'll say it again..you are a wonderful woman! Damn, to go outof your way to cook twice.....
You are tops on my list og getting a woman cloned. MINE..will have a gold tooth....


430???? Damn, my PAYMENT is only 699! (ok, for a small townhouse....but still)
Wanna get peeved? MY property taxes for last year????? 430....for the year!

Go and get a digi cam! They are cheap nowadays!
ebay!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2003)

go burner go!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

BURNER!!!! thank you~ THANK YOU!! Your toooo sweet!! 
I know, I know.. I will get a digi camera sooooon, but priorites first dude..all extra goes to house...  

the bars were kinda nasty..kinda good, I don't know if I like them yet or not..i was experimenting! Trying to get rid of my vanilla protein powder! 

Matt is lucky huh! But I do admit..he goes to fast food places a lot too..its just easier, & cheaper!  

WOW I WISH ~~ I WISH!!!! I had only had to pay 430 A YEAR! YOUR VERY VERY VERY LUCKY!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay..MY LEGS ARE STILLLLL SUPER SORE FROM MY MONDAY NIGHT LEG WORKOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OUCH OUCH!! YESTERDAY WAS WAY WORSE THOUGH!! But DAMNIT They are SORE!  
Sux, but cool tooooo !


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Matt is lucky huh! But I do admit..he goes to fast food places a lot too..its just easier, & cheaper!



how true is that .. it's cheaper to eat the _bad_ foods.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

had my carb up last night (1 cup of oats, 6 eggwhites,  1 tbsp of pb.. it took me forever to eat!!!)


MEALS TODAY  2/27/03

MEAL ONE: 
1/4 oats
5 eggwhites
10 peanuts

SNACK:
  Homemade protein bar 
receipe at bottom

Lunch:
  5oz. grilled chicken
  2 cups of dark green lettuce

SNACK: 
  EAS SHAKE (15pro)

DINNER:
  6 oz. ground turkey breast
  1 cup of green beans,
   1 cup of dark green lettuce
   1 orange

PWO:
  2 scoops WHEY
  1 tbsp of heavy cream
  3 strawberries


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

I KNOW IT IS SOO MUCH CHEAPER!! HE SUCKS!
I SPEND SOO MUCH ON ME at the grocery store, and hes super cheap!!!!!!!! 

But its worth it (for my meals..lol)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

it took you forever to eat that small amount of food?

Ok, I'm sporting a pony keg..and you'e got the 6-pack...

Hmm...protein bars...use protein powerder...mix in with rice crispy treats?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2003)

LoL @ Burner.. 
Yes, I have a tiny tummy..it takes me forever to eat a lot of my meals.. and I'm always so stuffed afterwards!!

Protein powder mixed with rice crispy treats..lol.. thats a lot of SUGAR honey!!! 

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR TEST


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

"Protein powder mixed with rice crispy treats..lol.. thats a lot of SUGAR honey!!! "
I didn't say they were going to be healthy..maybe tasty, butt..not healthy..

Thanx for the luck!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

lol! Your welcome doll!
Okay I am starting a cut diet!!  Going into the new cut journal section..


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2003)

morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

Morning nt!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2003)

and how are you this fine Friday?  Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

HEY THERE! I'M good.. I have a sore throat~ but I'm okay
I started a new journal in the cutting section.. but I want to keep my chatting in here please!

Actually I have a funeral to go to in the morning, in Burton, TX (an hour drive) My grannys sister died. Soo I don't know if I'm going to my grandmas house tonight..or early in the morning!??! Then Matts off all weekend, we were suppose to celebrate our anniversary this weekend..go stay in a nice hotel..
but Now that I have to spend $ 500 on my tooth Monday we are not! 

What are you doing?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2003)

We're going out tonight ... Saturday the Mrs is going to look at wedding dresses with her mom as she didn't have a 'formal' wedding - just a justice of the peace.  Hopefully they'll be able to pull it off financially.  I don't think so, but hopefully.  Sunday, the Mrs. and Grandma are taking baby NT to Disney on Ice.  I'm just hanging out all weekend.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 28, 2003)

COOL! SOUNDS LIKE FUN!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey!
Happy Monday!
Well, my final is tonight.....hopefully, it will not be too busy so I can get in some more studying...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey B! HAPPY Monday to you! GOOD LUCK ON THE FINAL! You will do great, I know!!

I am working just half a day today..going to the dentist to have my Root Canal, and a new tooth! FUN!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

If it matters...I got another PERFCET check up with my dentist on friday...
nya, nya!

Good luck...remember the gold tooth! 'Pimpin P!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2003)

hahaha!!!

Thanks~ I'll need it!
AND GO YOU~ With perfect teeth


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

Why not just have it made with a diamond ... he he ... why settle for just gold


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2003)

HI NT


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hahaha!!!
> 
> Thanks~ I'll need it!
> AND GO YOU~ With perfect teeth




 

"Oh my, what pearly white teeth you have!"
"tis better to smile at you with, my dear.."

Ok, gold tooth wtih a diamond studd...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

ok ... it's a deal Burner!   

I had to use this smiley because I like it  
Morning P!  I'm sure you were busy this weekend trying to figure out how you were going to post some updated lean and mean Princess pics, weren't you?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

yeah...we want pics!
(we want to se this teeny, tiny six pack having belly!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2003)

Huh Burner??
I don't have a belly at all???? Whatcha talkin about hon?

Ha! PICTURES~ Nope, none taken..sorry guys..My husband is not going to take pictures of me in my bikinni..I'll have my mom do them sooooon!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

Go mom go!  he he


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm sorry, tteny, tine, 6-pack having, ripped to shreds, lean stomach.
Better?


Yeah..your mom rules!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> Yeah..your mom rules!



She'll rule when we get pics ...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

So, you're looking at doing some fitness comps or modelling, excellent idea!  Good luck with it.  Out of curiousity, what does Matt think about that?  He seems pretty possessive when it comes to other seeing _his princess_ wearing swim suits and such.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2003)

Ya! GO MOM GO!! I may have her take pics this weekend!!  

YES BURNER~ Much Better..lol!!  

NT~ WELL MATT DOESN'T KNOW, hehe!! I don't know what he will say!! I Will bring it up to him soon! He freaked at the my M&F HERS magazine...on saturday him and his friend were looking at it saying the girs  "were Huge" and I said.. I am going to look like that real soon..
Matt freaked!!
Said he would divorce me if I EVER looked like that!!!~ 
Sooo I may do the modeling thing..but WHO KNOWS
I may get preggo soon
or I may be too busy at work to do extra stuff!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

Does Matt not like the look of women fitness competitors?  I do understand that women bodybuilders are a different breed all together when it comes to physically attraction.  I admire their body and hard work, but I'm not sure I'd be physically attracted to them.  I guess everyone has their personal likes and dislikes.   I personally think fitness women are hot!  

I'd love to see you do some fitness comps ... I think you'd do very well!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

fitness women...hmmm....
oh..ye-ah!

heavy weight, bb women...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

Thank you NT!!!  Well, Matt really likes the look of Fitness women...He doesn't like the bodybuilder girls..neither do I .. They look like men! I already have bigger arm muscles then him, and Hes not to happy about that.. oh well!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

well..if he's not happy about it, either deal with it...or tell him...you need a training partner...
put the ball in his court!

Hiya P!
How are you?
me?.....I seem to be in a need to retake my exam...

something went WAY wrong lastnight. It might have been that the planets were mis-aligned...the tide was low..(of course..that usually doesn't affect men...but work with me..I'm making excuses here!)
So, I have to call the school after a while and get instructions on what to do next. Probably just a retake..

Oh well...my math was pretty much dead on...proratings and all, but I had things in teh wrong f@@@@@@g coloumns, and forgot to enter one eensy, teensy bit of information..and screwed me all up. Luckily, after I get my license...there is SOFTWARE that does this schiznit AUTOMATICALLY!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

If he'd go to the gym, Matt could rectify the arms issue (maybe - ).  Seeing how Mrs. NT has taken to the gym, I'm glad I have a headstart on her because she seems ready to really make a huge statement about fitness in our family.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

Burner~ maybe it was the planets..    Sorry honey! I would ask for a retake also!!
Your right, The software is great, can't screw up much on it!  I KNOW THAT! lol

I know, I wish he would go to the gym.. we even have a FREE one at the apt. but like I always say..hes not into that kind of stuff.. which is fine.. Just don't get mad when I have Way more muscles than you!  
Plus, its in my blood to be muscular!  My brother has big big arms, and I do to!

Burner, stay calm honey, Your gonna do fine babe!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

Your right NT! If he Would ONLY go to the gym!!!! 

Thats Wonderful about MRS. NT!! I bet shes looking wonderful..not that she didn't already, but you know what I mean


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

big arms? See? We want phots! go princess's mom, go!
Does that make her queen?

I wouldn'd see the problem with a muscular partner...make swrassling that much more fun....
nobody like san 'easy pin'....ok, maybe some nights...butt. I do like to 'work' for it a little...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

Burner ... what about a partner who was more muscular than you?  Could you deal with that?

P ... she is looking better and better each day.  This Monday was the first day she's missed since January.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2003)

YEP~ My mom is the queen 

Nt~ WOW You must be proud!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Burner ... what about a partner who was more muscular than you?  Could you deal with that?
> 
> P ... she is looking better and better each day.  This Monday was the first day she's missed since January.




well bud...
the way I have been missing workouts...that doesn't feel like it would be too hard top have a girl being stronger than me right now...

Of course..I am 192 or so pounds...it would take a pretty stout woman to be stronger than me....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 6, 2003)

update:

Yesterday Was the beginning of Lent!! This Year I gave Up Diet coke!! I was too hooked on it!! 
I am Also Going to do some sort of exercise EVERY day..no more skipping on the weekends!!!! 

ALSO Does anyone know how many Ounces are in a Liter????


----------



## Jodi (Mar 6, 2003)

33.8 Fl oz.

You still posting in your other journal too???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 6, 2003)

Thank you Jodi~ thats what I thought it was..but for some reason.. I was thinking I was doing it all wrong..lol!

Yes, this is my chatter journal.. talk about whatever..and workout.. and the other one is just about Fitness


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/volume

hiya P!
Dang, Jodi beat me!

This link should be handy for you though!
Happy Friday!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 7, 2003)

THANKS BURNER!

happy friday to you to! how are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

lonely...broke...broken...
you know ....the same..


I'm good. Just can't wait until I can get started in the new career and make some coin!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 7, 2003)

I'm sorry honey!!

hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

it will be busy! study, study.......study..
I hate studying...I tend to learn shit....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 7, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

that's what I like to see...a 'smile' upon that purty face!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 7, 2003)

your the only one who has made me smile all day..

thank you!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

really? That isn't right. If I had you cloned..she'd be rollig on the floor all the time....ok, I'd be chasing her, causig her to trip and fall rolling to the ground....

You know, I've been fat fingering keys all dam day long...I am tired of going back and fixing them. Forgive the errors...

Havinga long day?
Are they trying to get the most out of you on this Friday?
How's the house coming along?
I was reading an article about bruce willis. He has a pick up line I'd love to use, as I thik it would be funny, What do you think:
"What are you doing for sex tonight?"
I think it is great!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 7, 2003)

Burner, Burner

YOUR HILARIOUS!!! That Bruce line cracked me up!!!  

yes, they are working my ass off here today..
my house is coming along way to fast~they put our ceramic tile all in the living room/kitchen/entry on wednesday, crown molding was done last weekend.. I'll see whats up with it tomorrow.. go aprove everything they have done! 

Enjoy your night!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

I think I'll use that line this weekend....Maybe I'll use MY digi cam to record the red slap marks across my face..


Your day is almost over! Wahoo! It's almost...Bud...light time....
is it mandatory for you to drink bud in Texas? If it is, tyhe deal's off. I cannot move there. I am not a Bud fan...

Isn't fast good? You ARE taking progress pics, aren't you?
My parent's are biying their one last new home.  They do the whole watch from start to finish process. They have gazillions of photos...of the lot, the foundation, the frame.....
When the house was still in it's still just  a plot of ground stage, they asked if I wanted to go and see where it was. I politely declined, as I said I would wait until there was actually a house or something there to see...beyond prairy land...
Go figure, they couldn't see how I couldn't be excited to see where their house was GOING to be....
I am going to miss one aspect of thier present house...the hot tub....I've entertained in that hot tub.....
damn.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

Burner!!! Your parents sound just like Matt & I! We have taken a TON of pictures.. of every stage of the house..yep..even the lot~~
And like you..nobody wanted to go look at our "lot" either~! LoL! We were excited about it though! 

Ohhh yes.. you can drink anything here honey~ It doesn't have to be budlight..
My husband Only drinks COORS LIGHT~ And mixed drinks.. like crown/coke!

I'm just a bud girl! (speaking of.. I didn't even have One this weekend!!!! damn)


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2003)

No bud light for the 6 pack ... that's ok!  

Burner ... do not forget about pics ... we have to keep reminding her otherwise more important things (house, husband, family, work, lifting, cardio, eating, sleeping, etc) will take precident!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi NT


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2003)

how are ya my dear?
How was the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

Yesterday was My One Year Anniversary!! We had a great day together..took cody (the pup) to our house, hung out there, went and walked around the park and lake, played w/ cody..then we went out to eat at a awesome mexican rest. and had drinks/food! Yum!

How are you???


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2003)

I am excellent!  I'm at home sitting with our daughter.  She came home from skiing with a fever and mean cough.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

awww poor baby!!! Hope she feels better sooooooon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Get her some soup!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2003)

Working on it ... right now she's having plenty of liquid to help with the cough.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

your such a good daddy!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2003)

it's easy when I have such a great daughter!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

I bet!!

man.. its sooo pretty here!! I don't want to be inside!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2003)

you certainly wouldn't want to be here ... it's snowing and cold!  
When is your possession date for the house?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2003)

awwww sorry.. snowy and cold!~ Nope don't wanna be there.. SPRING TIME IN TEXAS IS my Fave. Season~~ its sooo pretty... not to hot, not to cold..perfect Laying out weather!!

I Think we are closing the 3rd wk in april.. around the 18th??! MAYBE!
It looks sooo cool!! They have our countertops in... all of our ceramic tile everywhere.. done soo pretty.. we have it diagonal in some spots, and they have ceramic tile around the fireplace... (a greyish color) it just looks awesome!!! 

Our kitchen is really awesome too! We are Getting very excited! I'm glad all of our colors we chose look so good together!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2003)

it sounds like so much fun!!  I hope we go thru the same exciting process this fall.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm so glad you house is turning out so pretty!  I'm so excited for you guys!

BTW, what are you doing online so late???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

Hiya P!
I just closed on my refinance yesterday!
Saves me a couple bucks....

It was nice yesterday and suposed to be nice today and tomorow to...and my battery on my sport bike is dead...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey guys!!!
CONGRATS Burner On your Refi~ Saving moneys a good thing!

I know, its been beautiful here, I have been doing all of my cardio outside!!! 

Butterfly~ I have no life.. I'm on the computer all the time, just kidding!! I like to report my workouts after I do them at night..or I will forget!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey!
I see you went and got your name changed....

I haven't been outside yet...butt..I did look out the window of the stair well, adn saw that one of the guys who drives a black Corvete convertable has his top down...so it must be nice....BTW...I WANT that car!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2003)

ohhhh I WANT THAT CAR TOOOO!!!!  

Ya I changed my name.."Princess" is sooooooo 2001


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

My name ain't baby...it's Princess, Ms. Stacey if you're nasty!

(janet jackson lyric..molded to fit)
What?!? You aren't happy with your 'commode'? er, Camaro? Besides, MS. Future Mom..here's what you have in your future...
http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...h_type=used&advanced=n&start_year=1983&color=


----------



## Stacey (Mar 13, 2003)

Burner..not funny..you booger! I AM NOT Gonna drive that!!! Besides.. you could have at least put a newer model Van up.. like ya know 2003.. now those are cool! But I prefer a Yukon! 

YOUR TOOOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

soccer mom! soccer mom!


c'mon..I am TOO funny!
admit it! You were smiling as you typed that!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

ok, how 'bout this:
http://www.cadillac.com/cadillacjsp/models/escalade/index.html

you can even put your bull horns on the hood!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 13, 2003)

YOU ARE VERY FUNNY! AnD YeS I cRaCk uP eVeRy TiMe I rEaD a PoSt FrOm YoU mY DeAr!! 


HELL YA MUCH BETTER!! I LUV THAT SUV! WAHOO! Ya Buying it for me??? c'mon!! I'll even put the horns on the front for ya!!    deal??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

really? Thanx! You ought to see me in peson! TO see me is to laugh at me!
...wait a minute....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2003)

Burner ... you have let the issue of pictures from Stacey slide .. he he


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

I wasn't even talking about her pictures....

Now..that is rare..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2003)

yep that is rare!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

Morning, Stace!
How was your weekend? Do anything exciting? Beyond work the club, I finally got the battery in my sport bike charged, so I went for a little ride around town. Supposedly, we are in for a mojor snow storm this week! Wahoo! 
Maybe I will congratulate myeself next week AFTER I pass my exam (this Saturday) by going snow boarding...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2003)

Morning Burner!!  I had a pretty good weekend, Thanks.. I rested a LOT!! 
Thats awesome you got your battery fixed and you were able to take a ride around town! COOL! I bet that was fun!!
GOOD LUCK On your exam this saturday~~ Your gonna do great, I know!! 
Have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

Morning Mrs. Stacey!  
How was the weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

thnx!
Iam still a bit worried about those stupid closing sheets...but have all weekend to work them out!
I am so close on them...but need to hone it in just a bit. One of the gilrs in our study group passed her exam this past weekend. She also did kind fo bad on her practice exams..and passed her real one...so that is comforting...


'morning, NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

whad up Burner!  Are you ready for the exam?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

iffy right now...have to go to bank in about 10 minutes...then hit the books!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2003)

here's for luck


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2003)

thnx, bro!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Okay I think I am going to start logging my food back in here.. I hate having two journals!

UPDATE:

Saturday 3-15 workout was 35 minutes cardio, running/walk/sprint OUTSIDE 
Lunges, Pile squats, backward lunges, calf raises, More lunges, Abs

Sunday~ no workout.. too sore!

Monday~ horrible cramps~ worked from 8am - 6:30 pm.. then got home at 7pm.. ate some chicken, & half c. charro beans, then off to the grocery store For EVERYTHING!
came home and cooked chicken, and a big hamburger for Matt & mac and cheese For MATT~ not me! 

Todays a new day thank god.. had one hell of a horrible day yesterday..stressed at work real bad, and My dog I have had for 16 Years had to be put asleep!     She was so old, and needed her peace, but I still cry! 
I miss her so much. She was my jogging buddy when  I was in high school... we would run miles everyday..she slept with me every night.. She was My Bud! When I would go visit my mom, as old as she is..my dog.. she would get all excited (when Mom said she would just be lying there all day!!) Anyway..feels like I lost my sister!!!!!  I cried myself to sleep last night, and I know it will be like that for awhile.. BUT I KNOW SHES much better off.. she had cancer, had surgery twice, and she was infected in the inside, could barely walk/ or see.. and was pottying everywhere, and MORE!!! 

I'll MISS MY FREAKLES!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your dog.  As hard as it is to let them go, when they are in pain more than they are not, it's time to think about letting them go.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Okay I wasn't going to write this in my journal because its extremely personal.. but I am.. because I need to keep track of what my bodys doing day by day.. soo If Blood/ and periods discust you..stop reading NOW! This is for me to keep track of things.. and my journal is the only thing where I take time to write whats going on in my life~~~

 I am having ovary/cervix trouble.. since Last wednesday~ I have been back and forth to the doctor several times~ Okay~ Heres my deal:

Wed. March 12th.. later that evening I started bleeding severe blood clots when Urinating.. and only then. Very Bad Cramping.

Thursday, March 13th.. Severe Cramping, Horrible back pain, Bleeding blood clots, now its A LOT MORE! Doctor had me come in asap, got there at 3pm~ they thought I was Miscarrying..b/c I was on an Antibiotic 2 wks prior to this..that made my birth control pills not work! Took Blood..& wanted me to stay w/ mom all night and monitor my blood.. if it got bad they said to go to the emergency room, but it stayed the same.
layed on couch all night

Friday March 14th: Blood clotting still, bad, and now its all the time, not just when urinating. SEVERE Cramps.
Back to the doctor.. lab broke my blood tube..But After doing the pregnancy test..which came back fine.. I wasn't! Now we are waiting on the other results, they took more blood on friday.

Saturday.. no blood, BAD CRAMPS
SUNDAY..NO blood, okay mild cramps
MONDAY~ Back to bleeding.... started around 3pm.. HORRIBLE CRAMPS!
Tuesday, March 18th.. cramps, (mild) still blood!
WTF IS WRONG WITH ME!!!!
And No, this is not My period..even the dr. said!
Now my dr. is on vacation all week
The nurses think that I had a cyst rupture.. seems right, but still waiting on results, and I need to have an ultrasound done!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Thank you Nt! It is very hard to see her gone! Sunday night we said our goodbyes, and she gave me kisses!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Stae!
I too, am sorry to hear about your dog. I remember when we had to put the family dog down way back when. It was hard not having her around, and seeing her dish there that night knowing she wouldn't be back....

Are you feeling better? It looks like your doing a little better. Hope it sin't serious! Good luck with your results!
mike


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Hey Mike, Thank you so much for listening to me whine! I do miss my dog so much!! I don't think I can go to my moms this week, it will be way to hard!!!!  She was my princess!

I am feeling yucky today, but when I try and BE HAPPY, I feel a little better.~~ Soo I'm a faker today! 
( I have cramps though)

Thanks B~ I am waiting on my resluts!~
I'll keep ya updated!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

you are my friend, and I do what I can.
If it makes you feel any better...I just had some of my REALLY  good grilled chicken (I'm getting pretty good at it) and rice with peas and carrots...

ok, it at least made me happy...hmm...food.....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Thank you so much Burner~ That means a lot to me!

YUMMMY THAT SOUNDS SOOOO GOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

Oh Stacey that's terrible about your dog!  I know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet!!!

And girl... I totally empathize with you on those cramps!  Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thank you so much Burner~ That means a lot to me!



What that I can BBQ? See? I'd fit in almost like a native Texan....I am not a Bud drinker though...


..and I am hungry again..nothing to eat except my protein shake in about 1/2 hour...
My co-worker just went to McShitholes....I almost caved in....but I was strong! I said NO!
You dark and sinister man, have at thee! I am a rock! I am stronger than your cheesy big mac. I can pass up the super sized fries...
You know, those fruit parfaits are actually pretty good...and not too bad for you...considering....
And I said NO!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

what did you have for lunch?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

Way to be strong burner!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Thank you Butterfly!!! IT does Suck~ I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL TO! ITS PURE HELL!!!!!!

I will keep ya'll updated!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Good Job Burner!!!

I just ate my lunch.. 1 cup of green beans, and 5 oz. of chicken, w/ 1 tbsp of barbeque sauce on it!!  YUM!  (wish I had more barbeque sauce though )
Oh ya And some pineapple toooo.. (precut up in little peices!)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

what??? NO PB to go with your green beans? How dare you? That's like breaking form norm, isn't it??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

LMAO!!!! I KNOW!! (Total Monica On Friends) I WANT MY PB! (its at home burner)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

not even  an emergency jar there? That's not clear thinking....what if something broke out..and you needednthat pb???
Think woman..THINK!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

LMAO!!!
BURNER~~~ IF I HAD PB IN MY DESK~ Or NEAR My Desk..I WOULD GO NUTS!! I Can't Control Myself W/ it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE STOP SAYING PB! I Want Some Now!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

does saying jiffy and jelly samdwiches are awesome?


Don't you have a little break room kitchen where you work? Keep it there...and have someone monitor it...
I just htought of the perfect little gift for you....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

LMAO! Ya we hav e a Kitchen.. but if I put it in there.. all the FREAKS would eat it!!! 

And no jiffy sounds nasty! I only eat the all natural kind...made By..well Mines made my RANDALL'S the grocery store!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

well, my gift would work out then.....
I was thinking of YOUR favorite version of Jiff. (MS. Picky)
place it in a glass container witha  lock on it with a small hammer and chain, with teh instructions to break only in case of emergency!
Not bad, eh?

You actually think they would mess with with your jiffy if you made it clear that you told them it was yours and you'd kill any jiffy violators???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

OMG!!!! YOUR FREAKIN HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ya I think they would mess with it..stop calling it JIFFY.. ITS PB ~ Plain PB YA GOOBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Rain Rain Go Away~ Come again another Day! 

pretty pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

you said to stop saying PB! Now you are telling me TO say pb! Make up your mind...how's your sugar levels???
  

That's funny, you are wishing away the moisture..and I want as much of it as possible...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

geez louize HOMIE! waz up.. don't talk about pb for another 2 HOURS, Kay?? Then its all game, I'll be home, and I can have a heaping tablespoon of my fave. stuff!!  

Ya WELL I WASHED MY CARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

well my sugar level is okay I think.. ?? I just had ONE hershey Kiss..hehe


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

I DO NOT WANT TO WORK~ I DO NOT WANT TO WORK~ I DO NOT WANT TO WORK~~ I WANNNNNA GOOO HOMMMMME    

So I can eat my PB and Take a Killer long Nap!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

me too...and it is supposed to be snowing all glorius week!
That is the way it goes: I can drive around with my cart filthy for weeks and hating it. As soon as I wash it...bingo, weather.

you know what happens when you cross your pb with your chocolaty hershey kiss? That's right...a tiny reces <ommited> cup....
hmmm...
;p


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I DO NOT WANT TO WORK~ I DO NOT WANT TO WORK~ I DO NOT WANT TO WORK~~ I WANNNNNA GOOO HOMMMMME
> 
> So I can eat my PB and Take a Killer long Nap!


I don't wanna work either....I just can't seem to win the friggin power ball...

hmm..sleep...another favorite thing to do...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> me too...and it is supposed to be snowing all glorius week!
> That is the way it goes: I can drive around with my cart filthy for weeks and hating it. As soon as I wash it...bingo, weather.
> 
> ;p



OMG!!! ME TOO BURNER!!! PISSES ME OFF I SWEAR!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

oh How I love to sleep!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

at least my car is tan / gold...hides dirt a bit...what color is that pretty camaro of yours???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

speaking of which, your car does have t-tops, right? You get honked at alot?
I figured you would...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

me too...seeings as right now...I have no other use for my bed...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

my camaro is Midnight Blue! I hate that color..shows EVERYTHING! I miss My Maroonish color trans am!!!!!!

LoL
I don't have anything else to use my bed for EITHER RIGHT NOW BURNER!!!  

Ya! My car has T-TOPS! ALL MY CARS HAVE! I love T-Tops! (this is my 3rd car w/ them) 
Ya, when they are off, I do get honked at!!! C~R~A~Z~Y


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

really? I luv that color!
I forget, did you get the Z-28, or did you get the ss package as well!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

wait a damn minute...you have need for that bed as well...maybe not every night..but you do not always sleep alone...
(and the puppy doens't count)

Does the camaro have 6 speed?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2003)

Its automatic! U kidding me ~ in this houston traffic..no way would I get a standard!!!

I meant..right now, I'm with ya on the not 'getting any' ~thought thats what ya mean!!
Nope my pup is always sleeping with me, and the hubby crawls in bed around 1am or 2am!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I meant..right now, I'm with ya on the not 'getting any'



at work? You vixen! Be kind of hard to explain the hubby underneath the desk, eh?

Your day would go by pretty quickly though!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2003)

I step out for a bit and I come back to read about hubby's underneath desks!    And here I thought you were a princess Stacey with Matt being the prince.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh My gosh Burner & NT! 
THANKS FOR MAKING ME SMILE!!!

I had a crazy afternoon/evening at work yesterday & ITS NUTS HERE already.. I'm about to break a sweat damnit..
had to check in here real fast

Feeling okay today/ still crampy..but not Nearly as bad as last night!!

Hope everyones doing great!
hugs~


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

MEALS FOR 3/18/03 - TUESDAY!

Meal ONE: 8:30am
1/4c oats
1/2  tbsp nat. pb
5 slices turkey breast

Meal Two: 12:30pm
5 oz. chicken breast
1tbsp of barbeque sauce
1c green beans
5 little pineapple peices

Meal Three: 5:40pm
5 oz. chicken breast
1 cup green beans
1 tbsp Nat. PB

Grabbed some peanuts around 8pm.. (prob. 15 bites)
then went walking for 25 min. with my dog/ fast fast pace.. but had cramps when ran..

Trained BICEPS/TRICEPS & MY ABS~ 
Meal Four: 9:30pm
1/3c. 
1.5 scoop whey
4 frozen strawberries


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

It's so pretty again today!  What was up with that freak wind storm yesterday???

It's a bit cooler today but still warm enough to lay out by the pool, huh?  Can't wait til we get into that new house!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

I KNOW B! ITS BEAUTIFUL!! I wish I wasn't so busy So I could take a lunch! 
Yes, Perfect laying out weather.. When Do you think ya'll are closing??
We close on april 25th!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2003)

laying outside weather ... we'd better get our stuff and head south then!  Well, here, it's not laying outside weather, but it's not winter jacket weather ... just a spring coat will work.  It's 35F.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

WOW 35!! Thats COLLLLLLD! BRRRRRRRRR!
Its probably in the 70's here, windy..but not TOO windy..VERY SUNNY~ no clouds.. almost like Mexico Weather! 
I can pretend huh!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

Like I said B... come on down and enjoy the skinny dippin weather with us 

We close on April 24th!!!  Too funny!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey, tell me which of all those fees I can tell the title company that we won't pay???

Give me the inside scoop lady


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

OMG! Butterfly thats nuts~ we close on almost the same day!!!!!

Okay what are you talking about - the closing on your new home? Or your old home to the new buyer???

You can have the Old OWNERS of Your NEW home to pay for the TITLE Policy..& The Survey (around $350)!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

Good idea having them pay for the survey!!!  That'll help, thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2003)

No Prob~~ I'll try and get more info for ya doll!! 

I LOVE YOUR AVITAR!!! SOOO CUTE!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2003)

Thanks for the help!!!

Just wanted to show my support for the U.S.!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WOW 35!! Thats COLLLLLLD! BRRRRRRRRR!
> Its probably in the 70's here, windy..but not TOO windy..VERY SUNNY~ no clouds.. almost like Mexico Weather!
> I can pretend huh!



I always get a kick out of how people down south think it's cold ... much the same way that when we come down that way that I think it's too hot when for you, it's probably a normal summer temp.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Like I said B... come on down and enjoy the skinny dippin weather with us
> 
> We close on April 24th!!!  Too funny!!!



B my dear ... careful what kind of offer you giving out, you never know when us crazy Canucks might take you up on it.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

Ya you are right Nt! 

It Seems like Spring is here, my fave. season!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

I hope this war is over fast, it really has me a nervous reck.. just worried about our men & women there, I pray that not to many have to die!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

You and everyone else hopes there is a quick resolution.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

I know 

Meals today:

One:
LUNA BAR (ON THE GO) 1 TBSP PB

TWO: Subway salad (green pepper, lettuce, 1 tbsp honey mustard, cucumbers, few pickles, Turkey, and I always pay for "extra turkey" (like those 3 little peices have much protein in them..pa lease)

Three:
1.25 scoop Whey
1 tbsp heavy cream

Four:
6 eggwhites
15 salt free peanuts,
1 orange

Workout
(walking only, and leg day, lunges..etc.)

Meal 5
5 oz. chicken
1 c green beans
8 red grapes


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2003)

UPDATE:  Like I said before.. if girl stuff/ gyno stuff/ blood stuff grosses u out.. Don'T Read.. I Need To keep up with my info.. soo This is where I report! 

3/20/03

Still Blood ( alot ) when I go to the bathroom, and when I'm busy at work and walking all over the office, I have blood when Walking around, so frustrating!!!
My nurse Just called to check in on me...I told her about the HORRIBLE pain during sex, and  then about my bleeding still..

SHE HAS ME FITTED In for an Ultrasound next wednesday..(it would have taken me a month to get an appt..) but mines an emergency.. or earlier if I need one bad.. and problems change to a lot worse.
She said no WORKING OUT, NO CARDIO, NO WEIGHTS Until they know what the hell is wrong w/ me!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 20, 2003)

Sounds like good advice... NO WORKING OUT, NO CARDIO, NO WEIGHTS until the doc says it's OK... OK?!?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh Stace, I'm so sorry! 
I really hope they can figure out what's happening.. And that they can fix it! How's Matt handeling it all? Showing his support I hope! 
Honey, listen to the nurse and STAY UNACTIVE!!! 
I really hope things get better soon, women problems like this are just plain terrible.. 

Thinkin' of ya,
Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

Hiya Stace!
Happy Friday!
Just a quickie..I have today..and tomorrow morning to get in whatever studying I am going to get...Tomorrow @ 1pm....it's truth time....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Butterfly!! I know honey, I won't workout..but I can take my dog for short walks~ 
How are you?

JEN~ Thanks girl!!! Yes Matt is being So Cool about all this.. I'm glad, b/c thats the last thing I need is him being a shithead! LoL
Hopefully they find out whats wrong with me.. I just wish I could stop the bleeding!
How are you today?

BURNER~ GOOOOOD LUCK!! YOUR GONNA KICK SOME A$$ DARLIN'!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanx!
Now all I need is someone to celebrate my impending victory with....damn details...
 

oh...wait...I work in a night club.....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2003)

nowhere did the nurse say "No shopping"  

take care of yourself!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

OMG! NT YOUR SO RIGHT! Thats what I was thinking last night..sooo I went and walked the mall, I mean I shopped the mall...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

BUrner....go find you a hottie in that club & celebrate!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey....I like your way of thinking, Stace!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok then... since it's SOOO pretty out you can take a short walk with the dog


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

Awesome Thanks butterfly!!!
I may go home and rest though, don't feel good!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

oh, you poor thing...feel better!
Are you watching Fox or CNN? Holy schiznit!


...i'm hungry...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

Nope I don't have a tv!! 

I just ate 3/4c of Mixed nuts!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

don't worry..it will all be an the news all day and all night long...

Mixed nuts? Like PECANS??? Fattening stuff???
Oh you naughty naughty girl you...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

I know, I am renting a dvd tonight! I can watch that cnn stuff for hours, but I need to see something else to. 

Yep, I had some pecans, and Cashews.. thats all!  YUMYUMMMMMY


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

I think I'm Going to Rent 8 MILE! Has anyone seen it?!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

umm...no. Maybe..in the future....if nothing else is on...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

Really .. why? Do u not like Eminem?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

not especially. A little...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 21, 2003)

he's cool for the reason that he isn't afraid to speak his mind   He has what I think are a couple a great tunes and I make sure they are played prior to us terrorizing the city 

Stacey, be free from the News.  People are dying ... the bad guys are hopefully getting theirs and it will hopefully all be over soon.  Not much more you need to know - well, I don't anyways.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2003)

Fade and I saw 8 mile... he did a good job for his first acting gig... got kind of slow in places... there's a couple of hot sex scenes... the music rocked... overall I liked it...

I'm listening to the theme song right now!  How ironic is that!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks for the update NT! I have watched it on CNN everynight for hours, I just want to see other stuff tonight! My hubby keeps me posted at work, he loves this shit!  I'm glad we are kicking some major but! 

Anywhoo.. butterfly thats soo nuts you were listening to that song! I really like Eminem, I think hes cool!!  

You guys have a wonderful weekend!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

now I can picture it...
There is our little princess..driving down the road in her Z-28....tops off...seat up close (so she can reach the pedals) but seat back reclined so she can cruise...shades on, and the sound of:
"I'm slim shady, the real slim shady....please stand up...please stand up"...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

OMG! You hit me dead on Burner!! YOUR HILARIOUS!! And I do jam to that song!! LoL!!!!  
You must think I'm super short though..lol.. I'm 5'5 hon, so my seats not up That close


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

okay, I ate enough this weekend to make any bodybuilder have a heart attack~ LoL~ Now I feel totally bloated/ nasty/ look 5 months preggo~ Sooo I am so pissed at myself right now, but getting back on track today..before I look 9 months pregnant!    

Todays meals will be real light.. I'm obviously not hungry..but I'm eating.

Meal one:

 1.5scoops whey
 3 strawberries
blended w/ water

Meal two:
 2 scoops whey
 4 strawberries
 1.5 tbsp heavy cream

snack- 6 oz. sugar free yogurt (made w/ splenda)

Meal 3
 1/3c oats
  6 eggwhites
 1/2 tbsp NPB

WORKOUT Will Be walking w/ cody.. Not to much/ not to fast (per dr.)


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

Morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

Morning nt!
How was your weekend??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

It was quite entertaining, yours?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

lol..okkkay

Mine was good! I shopped a lot for things for my new home, slept a lot, ate a lot, and I was at my house for a lonnnnng time yesterday!! 
They are doing our fence now!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

It must be close to being complete then, yeah?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

ya! They have a lot of cosmetic things to do on the inside, and 2 more rounds of paint, cabinets need touching up, We found some small things wrong w/ them..they are getting it fixed. Carpet in the bedrooms goes in this week (theres ceramic tile everywhere else) ~ And they have to put doorknobs on, shit like that..then the yard has to be done (grass and landscaped in front & backyard!!)

it looks soooo pretty!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

HI DVLMN~ I SEE YOU LURKING BABE!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

not lurking, lmao

just chilling. 

sounds like your house is coming along quick, when's your move in date?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

HEY D~ I lost ya on The thing.. But I gotta work anyway  this is easier.. I can sneak it better! 

My move in date ..or the beginning of moving is April 25th! 

Yahoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

I had to


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2003)

ahahah roflmao, sounds pretty awesome, can't wait to see pix. you need to get a digital camera


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

I know I know, I'm "sooooo 1990" (per my friend steph!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2003)

Hiya P!
glad thqt your weekend was a god one!

Your house is coming along nicely!
Wow...just another month..and y'all be in there!
WAHOO!

..oh....I met a little  ibt of 'resistance' with my exam...


I have to go back this Friday and retake another section....
Saturday wasn't a good day...oh well, rally and knock it out, right?
I'm going to be getting another study book this afternoon...
Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2003)

sorrrry about saturday honey!!!! 
Right, just study, and do better next time dear!
GO GET THAT BOOK!


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Stacey!  I wanted to see how your running did for your legs!  I really want to lean out my legs and started running yesterday!  I am not a runner, so this will be a big feat for me, but I believe it is the quickest way to lose it on the legs!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello!! Welcome to my journal!! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE to run! And I believe it works the best for my legs!  I have my grannys thick legs~ but when I run a lot they look real good! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Last nights workout - 3/24/03

fast walking/jogging with my dog for 16 minutes,
Lots of stretching
Then went and tanned, and to the gym

16 minutes on treadmill, running/walking with incline at 4.5-5.5  FELT AWESOME TO SWEAT!!!

Leg extentions: 75lbs. 4X 12reps
                          80lbs. 8 reps
Lying leg curls:  75lbs  2 sets of 10
                         65lbs.  1 set of 17
Seated leg curl:  75lbs. 3 sets of 12

Hip abduction:        55lbs  3 sets of 15
& the other way~   60lbs 3 sets of 12

Tricep extention (machine) 35lbs. 3 sets of 12
                                           40lbs  6reps (ouch)
Rope tricep extention:    45lbs  2 sets of 8
                                       35lbs  12reps
I did more... But can't remember what?

ABS:  25X2 Bicycle
         50 crunches on incline
         25x2 obliques (right leg on left. knee)
         50 Regular Crunches
         30 knees to chest 
         35 V-crunch

This morning I did more of the Bicycle  - 30 reps, and 50 V-Crunches, and some yoga moves


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

How often do you run and how long and far? Do you run outside or on the treadmill? 

Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Well.. I USE to run 4-5 times a week for a 30 minutes, or as long as I could period. (mostly outside) 
But I don't know if you read about my health problems...(with my ovaries, etc..) I have been on a rest, Per Dr. Not suppose to be working out.. Last night was my first night since last tuesday! 

But Normally I run outside, (the weather here is great) and I seem to go longer outside. Now On the treadmill, I get bored, and can never go over 25 minutes! 

OH one more thing~ I don't run Straight 30 minutes.. I always run for 3-4 min...then walk for 3 mintues, then Sprint for 2 mintues, etc...


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks!! Sorry to hear about your ovary situation! I hope everything is okay! 

Since I am just starting to run, I am doing the intervals too, hoping to build up to running for 30 solid minutes.  

Did you notice a change in your legs once you started to run?

Btw.. I noticed you like the Luna bars too! I absolutely love them and am eating a Cherry Covered Chocolate one as I type!!  The Chocolate Peppermint Stick is my fav though!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi!
Yes, When I run a few times a wk, for a few weeks straight (with out resting... cramping..etc.) I can always notice a major change in my legs. I am working on getting them lean again! They are- just not as good as they were last year. Before I got married last year, I trained every day for 1 year straight.. (taking sundays off) and My legs looked Very lean! (and that was Doing the treadmill most nights, for just 20 Minutes) 

This works for me, But everybodys different!

Ohhh and I do LOVE Luna bars.. but I try not to eat them all the time, I usually have 3 a week. The sugar is not the best in them.. but they are great for my On the go mornings!  I Actually just finished one toooo!! My fave is "nutz over chocolate"  YUM! But I always have a tablespoon of Nat. Pb with them!


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Sounds like you have a good plan going!!  I don't want to hog your diary!  I feel bad asking so many questions!! Don't want to be like you know who!! 

I also read that you are closing on a new house..is it being built?? We just moved into a brand new house in December! It is awesome!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh by all means please ask away!!  I LOVE Vistors in my journal!! Don't be shy! & Trust me, you could NEVER be like YOU KNOW WHO! 

Yes we are building our first home right now, closing next month!! SOOO EXCITING!!! Sooooo You know what I'm going through huh! Congrats on your new home!


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Nothing like a brand new house with everything YOU Picked out!!  I love my kitchen!  What is your favorite room?  Did you guys get corian or granite countertops?  We did corian and I love them!  

Are they on schedule on yours? Do you drive by and look at it every weekend??   I do know where you are coming from!  

The only downfall of us moving in during winter is that we did not get our lawn sodded..so we are still looking at a yard full of straw!! They should be laying the grass by the end of the month! Can't wait!  The straw is not pretty!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi! Yes I love it that the house is all designed by my husband and I! Ummmm? I think I love my Kitchen the best too, or maybe the living room, or maybe my huge closet..??? I don't know! lol! We have Corian countertops to! Our kitchen looks awesome!!!  I bet you can't wait for your grass!!! Our front & back yards come landscaped!
YEP~ I go out there every weekend & dream, If I'm not shopping for things to put in it  They are doing good, timewise.. We were suppose to be in at the end of March..and we didn't want that.. we wanted end of april (do to our lease at the apt.) so I'm glad they are taking their Time!


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Have you taken any pictures?  How big is the house?

We have spent SOOOOOOOOOO much money since we moved in there! Of course we had to have all new furniture! Ouch!! We are getting a deck built in the next few weeks.. we still need a fence to hold our dog in!  Money, money, money!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Our house is 1800 square feet! Very OPEN! Our neighbors house is 2000sq. ft. and Ours looks WAY bigger than theirs! (first home~ & we are 23 yrs. old) we will be building our DREAM home in 6-10 yrs!
Your house didn't come w/ a fence?  We are in a very big neighborhood.. a "master planned community" its very strict, and has a 3 inch book that consists of all the deed restrictions!!! Its Crazy! But keeps the place looking nice. The homes range from the 120's to 1.5 Million in the neighborhood.. it will be over 6,000 acres when complete!  We are not in the city limits either..I love that, about 35 miles from downtown houston! (I think..could be more)
I have a ton of pictures, just they are not developed yet..I suk!


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Ours is 2900 sq. feet. (including our finished basement) We are in a Golf Course Community.. planned, very strict, but nope.. no fences!!!    Sounds like our neighborhoods are alike.. ours start in the 250s to houses in the millions....!!  Scary!!

Here is a link to our community: http://www.piedmont-club.com/aboutcom.htm

You will have to let me know when you get your pics and we can exchange them!!  I took tons when the house was being built, but haven't taken many since!!!  I did take some of the snow we had last month!! Ugh!  I attached one!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

WoW Thats a lot of Snow!!! CUTE HOUSE! Its funny how different our houses look!!  Thats a big house, 2900 sq. feet!!

Our neighborhoods do seem a lot a like..we have a golf course too! 

My neighborhoods website:  www.Visitfairfield.com


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Is your house a rancher style??  Ours is actually 3 levels of living space... I think a lot of other areas have longer, more spread out houses.. is that the way yours is?

I am in Northern Virginia.. near DC.


----------



## Jacobsmom (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh my god! I just checked out your neighborhood and those are some nice houses for good prices!!!  I can't believe it!!  We paid close to 300.000 for ours.. . must be the area!!  Can I move where you are??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

LoL!! Homes in Texas are much cheaper!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

ohh ya ours is one story... all one level...in texas we donot have basements.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay.. I am thinking of buying the Pinnacle~ Estrolean

Does anyone know anything about it??? I have seen it in my M&F for her for over a  year now, and its on that 1Fast400's website! 
Hmmm?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

MEALS TODAY 3/25/03  (sooo busy at work   )

MEAL ONE:
 1.5 SCOOPS WHEY
  W/ WATER
  1 TBSP HEAVY CREAM

SNACK~ LUNA BAR, 5 RED GRAPES

MEAL TWO:
2 SCOOPS WHEY
1 TBSP HEAVY CREAM
4 FROZEN STRAWBERRIES

SNACK:  1/2 CUP MIXED NUTS 

MEAL THREE:
5OZ. GROUND TURKEY
1CUP GREEN BEANS
1TBSP NPB

LATE SNACK ~ AN ORANGE


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2003)

I go for my Ultrasound in the morning at 9am

will let ya'll know what happens~


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jacobsmom *_
> Hi Stacey!  I wanted to see how your running did for your legs!  I really want to lean out my legs and started running yesterday!  I am not a runner, so this will be a big feat for me, but I believe it is the quickest way to lose it on the legs!



hiya JM-
nice snow in the pics of the house....nice thing about the snow here in Colorado...it snows..maybr bad...but 3 days after...snow has melted...and people will be out washing their cars..sometimes in shorts!

about the running...you most already know thiws..but you canot spot reduce...
Also, have you tried interval training? (using an outside example)
say you are jogging outside. You jog for a couple minutes, then fing a couple landmarks (maybe phone poles) and sprint the distance between them or to the third. Then either slow to a walk for a distance between another set of poles or jog, depending on what shape you are in. Your distances will not be too far, as you will wear yourself out with the sprints.
Look at the legs of sprinters as opposed to marathon runners. Strong, lean, ripped. 

just my .02 worth!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya P! Happy 'Hump Day!'


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey burner.. thats what I told her to do.. Thats what I do.. RUN/SPRING FOR A SHORT AMOUNT/RUN/WALK/ETC!!!

HEY~ I'm good ~ how are you? Happy Hump day!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm god. I have to go to court to be a witness for a friend. It is WARM out today..I didn't ride the bike 'casue of the court...I think I will swing by the house on my way back and pick it up..a little ride is better than no ride!

As I think I mentioned, I go back to mids next monday....so I will be able to run at night. It is getting warmer here, so that shouldn't be too much of a hinderence. (I am a fair weather runner)
I am going to do mainly sprints a opposed to distance. Not that my distance amounts to much....
I gotta get busy..these past ten weeks of not being able to go to the gym except maybe one a week..and eating crap on the go...things are getting tight..

Gimme a couple months..thingswill be much better in 'camp burner'!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2003)

Burner.. have fun at court~ Yuck!!

You know you can eat healthy on the go sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2003)

Meals today: 3/26/03  WATER GOAL TOdAY: 7 LITERS

10am        Meal one: Zone perfect bar, 1 tbsp NAT PB (On the go to the Dr.)

12:30pm   Meal Two: 2 scoops whey, 3 frozen strawberries, 1 cherry blended w/ water
15 almonds

Going walking/jogging at 5:30pm w/ cody (dog) for 20 minutes

6pm: Meal Three:
5oz. Ground Turkey
1 cup green beans
5 grapes
1 tbsp NPB

9pm Meal Four:
1.5whey
3strawberries
1.5 tbsp heavy cream
1/2 apple

working out at 10Pm Tonight.. The Plan is 2o min. cardio on treadmill w/ incline at 5.5 and up!!
LEG DAY~~~ We will see what my Brother has me doing tonight.. I heard lots of lunges, and swuats! 

Midnight:
5 oz. turkey ground meat (sooo dry) 
1 cup dark lettuce
1 tbsp honeymustard (full fat)
2 green grapes..

Matt works till 2am tonight.. soo this meal plan is good for today..since my meals got a late start! 
WOW I am going to sleep GOOD On a full tummy!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Burner.. have fun at court~ Yuck!!
> 
> You know you can eat healthy on the go sweetie!!!



what?!?! McDonalds has healthy food???


I was jsut being a witness for a couple friends. You gotta love the court system....the other guys..had 'witnesses' who were drunk..and actually wrong'. THe DA listened to their stories, but wouldn't let my friends bring me in, (sober, doorman on the clock who watched the altercation) speak in their defense.)
I even had to take 3 hours of vacation time to go down there. A complete waste on all points...

I am getting hyped that I will be ab;e to get my fat arse back into the gym again soon! Hmm..looking foward to pain....wtf is wrong with us??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

Morning Burner

Yep You can get the grilled chicken sandwhich and throw away the bun..and ask for their 1.00 garden salad! NO Dressing.. And your good to go.. For under $5  

have a good day!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

Need to post last nights workout.. then get busy at work

15 min. walk/run/sprint with Cody (my pooch)

Then went to the gym.. met Scott there (brother)

  17 minutes on Elliptical 

  We did lunges w/ the bar (45lb. bar) and I put 10lbs on each side.. I'm so weak..lol

we did..  4 sets of 12reps
then 20 reps w/ just the bar

SQUATS 100lbs
  4 sets of 10

then did more lunges.. w/ just the bar 10 reps
then did Leg Press
  3 sets of 15 110lbs

straigt leg lift? (name? where your standing, u have the bar and you follow close to your body down to your ankles, hold, come back up) 
4 sets of 15.. with 65lbs.

then leg extentions, leg curls, lying leg curls, seated bicep curls,
EZ Curl Biceps (35lbs) 3 sets of 12

ABS&CALVES

5 min. on bike


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Stacey!

How are you? 

I thought your doc said no workouts?  

Hope things are better


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

oy, young people...no listen....

wha? Throw away the bun???What's going to hold the mayo??
Sheesh? What kind of mess are you trying to create for me?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> I thought your doc said no workouts?



My thoughts exactly!!  STACE!?! WHATCHA DOING!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

HI LINA!  How are you doing??
Yes last week my dr. said no workouts until they saw me... but monday I felt Fine, and was aggrivated & went  to the gym. 
They released me yesterday..allowing me to workout..  yeah!
I am fine..now.. lol. It was A cyst that ruptured, We saw it in the ultrasound yesterday..its deteriating (sp?)slowly~ and  I should be fine.

yeah! Thanks for checking on me girl!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

LMAO @ Burner, gotta do what you gotta do..

HEY JEN~ HeHe.. I Know, I know.. but he said yesterday I CAN workout now, YEAH!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 27, 2003)

that's good news!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

I KNOW!  Yeah!

How r u NT?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

O M G! MY LEGS ARE ALREADY SUPER SORE...


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I KNOW!  Yeah!
> 
> How r u NT?



 I thought you called him ruNT!   Now I get it!

Glad you are feeling better Stacey!

Sore is good! Hit the glutamine!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> O M G! MY LEGS ARE ALREADY SUPER SORE...


ok..this is the part where hubby earns his separte made diiners...tell him you need your legs massaged...if he doens't do this service for you right now..


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

LMFAO @ LINA!!    That would have been funny.. But I wouldn't call NT that.. hehe


I know I SOOOOO Need to buy Glutamine~ I have NEVER taken that stuff!!

Burner.. I would ask for a massage, but hes not so good at them.. he hurts me.. PLUS hes working till 2am tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

well...get him a BOOK! WIth pictures..if needed....

Also, the lady whose house we would go to for our study groups has this awesome magnet massager...
It has three 1" diameter stell magnet balls, that rotate...cost abuot 100.00..
Man, it felt wonderous! I need to find one!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

LMAO ~YA RIGHT~ NO MATTER WHAT.. Hes just ruff... although my little sis is really good.. she was an athetic trainer in high school & college (sooo was I) and shes goooood.. gave all the football/volleyball/basketball masages all the time! I hope she comes home tomorrow!

WoW let me know when u find one of those!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

okie dokie!
Why is she so danged young! She needs to be the two year OLDER sister...single..has this yearning for a guy fomr Colorado...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

hahaha SORRY! Shes only 20!! Shes a cutie patutie though!  with a MEAN additude though


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> hahaha SORRY! Shes only 20!! Shes a cutie patutie though!  with a MEAN additude though


did I tell you about my friend at the gym whose 19 year old dughter works the nught club I do?
Kinda funny. I was working out one night about 6 months ago. (when I had pretty much just started the club) Well, my friend Veronica wlked by so said howdy and shot the breeze for a moment.
I said I was in ahurry as I had to get toi work. I told her where I worked. Really? My daughter works there.
So...me being me...
I asked if she was cute. (guess the answer. Actually, mom isn't none too shabby looking)
So..then I asked if she'd hook us up.
Her response:
"She's only 19! You keep your hands off her!"

I happened to meet her daughter that night..
so..me being me..again.... saw mom that next night. I walked by, and said, 
"Yeah, she is cute. You sure I cannot have her?"
That woman has got the _Look_   down!

So, it is a bit of a running joke now.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 27, 2003)

Thats FUNNNNNY BURNER!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

oh sure...side with the women...mock my love life...


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

Maybe the mom wants you for herself Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

naw, she's got a very large bb b/f....he and I go riding during the summer...he's a crazy mofo on his bike...he is was indirectly responsible for one of my close calls on the sport bike a couple years ago!


----------



## lina (Mar 27, 2003)

Hope you always wear a helmet!

Well, yeah I guess you better stay away from him. ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2003)

I have a sweet helmet!
One of these days...most likely when it is WARMER! I'll get a pic of me all geared up.
My friend says I look like the 'red power ranger'...


Naw, it was my fault..I was trying to show that my 600 could keep up with the 1000's (engine sizes)


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2003)

well.. I just wrote out my entire awesome workout from last night..and it didn't post it.. 

Soo Real brief.. 20 minutes of cardio..runningsprinting outside w/ cody..(my dog)
Trained Biceps/triceps/ & shoulders
Did A ton of calf raises, toes in & Out, and straight w/ 2 15lbs dbs at my shoulders

LOTS OF ABS.. all my lines are coming back.. my abs are really flat, and I can see the muscles!! 

Legs are still super sore!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 28, 2003)

MEALS TODAY: 3/28/03

Meal One:
15 saltfree Peanuts
1/2 or less blueberry bagel
1.5scoops whey mixed with water only

Meal two:
Protein shake from Smoothie King
 (lean body low carb, 12 carbs, 40 protein) 
added Chromium to it! 

Meal three:
Lean body for her low car choc. penut butter bar
1g. sugar, 30 protein, 2 carbs, 290 calories

~~ Workout~~ Cardio/abs/calves

Meal four:
  5 oz. chicken
  1 cup green beans
  1 tbsp pb

Meal Five:
  1.5 whey
  1 tbsp heavy cream


----------



## lina (Mar 28, 2003)

hi Stacey,

Any plans this weekend?

It's going to be nice here...70s!
Probably yard work for us 

Hubby and I were going to go out tonight.  Had a sitter and everything lined up...but my daughter is sick...ah vell!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey honey!

I'm so glad you're feeling better!   And that you're allowed to work out again! Great news honey! 

XOXO,
J


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2003)

Hey Lina~ Hope you have a great weekend, and I hope your daughter gets to feeling better! Enjoy the nice weather!

Hi Jen~ I know its great news..I feel good, and just had a great workout!  How are you doing sweetie??
Take care

Its a pretty weekend here too, in the 60s (we had a tiny coolfront) ITS SUNNY THOUGH! 

I am not doing too much, hanging w/ the hubby and working out! I washed my car by hand this morning! TOOK FOREVER~ and cleaned the inside, then went out to our house, they have our landscaping done! Yeah! One more month!

Just worked out.. 20 minutes on treadmill, running..and walking w/ incline at 5.0! Fun!
And did 55 lunges, and some other junk in the apt. gym... now I gotta go play w/ cody & Matt


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

I didn't cheat this weekend..yeah me! I'm on a mission to get ALL my veins Poppin' out!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2003)

MEALS TODAY: 3/31/03 (CRAZY DAY AT WORK~ END OF THE MONTH)

Meal One: Zone perfect bar (yum), and 10 salt free peanuts

Meal Two: 4 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 4 little peices of cantelope

Meal three: 5 oz. chicken, 1 cup greenbeans, 1 c salad w/ 1 tbsp honeymustard.
1 tbsp pb
1 orange

Meal Four:  1.5whey with water.. 3 frozen strawberries

WORKOUT: 25 min. cardio (hoping I go this long) on treadmill..
LEG DAY


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2003)

Hiya Stace!
Cold front? 60's? Damn, that is a nice day here....
I partook of that Sunday afternoon and took a spin on the sport bike..and nearly killed myself..and regrettabnly adit that it was user error...
I'm ok, but it definately had my undivided attention for a couple seconds..

Tuesday is last class! Will do basic work outs the rest of the week..and cme Sunday...back to full steam ahead!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Burner! WoW sweetie, I'm glad your okay and nothing bad happend to you..I bet you were about to wet your pants.

Actually, It was just a tiny no big deal cool front.. made it feel awesome & soooo beautiful outside!! lts still here, feels great! I wish I would have gone jogging this morning! oh well.

Congrats on getting back in the gym.. I know your happy about that! YEAH!
Have a great day sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

Last nights workout was cardio only.. jogging with my dog.. for 25 min.

I didn't have time to do much.. I had to bake cupcakes for work.. well kinda.. its a APRIL FOOLS JOKE.. and I made them out of a yellow sponge ~ w/ chocolate icing..sprinkles & all..its gonna be funny. We are having a baby shower for someone here..and thats what I brought!!  

Matt didn't fall for it.. I was like "honey can u try this & tell me if they are okay, its a new recipie," and he Looked at it all close, and was like "YEAH RIGHT"  But.. I didn't know I had told him last wk I was doing that! lol

Anyway.. Back in the gym tonight.. Diets on track..and I suprised myself.. I didn't lick ANY ICING! Yeah!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

MEALS TODAY 4/01/03

MEAL ONE:

1.5 cups FRUIT LOOPS with 2% milk, 2 tbsp of PETER PAN PB
1 12oz. Sunny Delight orange juice,
ONE BIG BROWNIE w/ Nuts

MEAL TWO:
1 orange
1 glass soymilk
another BROWNIE..these are great!! 

MEAL THREE:
McDonalds CHEESEBURGER
large Fries
1 coke
Another BROWNIE

MEAL FOUR:
I am really craving Dominos pizza...think I am ordering that for dinner
and 
Another brownie

SNACK After I go walking
another HUGE bowl of fruit loops
and another Brownie..shouldn't have made these


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!      

APRIL FOOLS!!!!!!!!!

Ya Right.. like I would eat that crap!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2003)

My Real MEALS Today~~ April fools day.. My lovely hubby moved my car last night far from my normal spot.. after I had gone to bed.. I got up this morning..and was like Ummmm? where did I park..walked around, looking for it.. And I was like SHIT I AM GOING TO HAVE TO WAKE MATT UP.. OR COOOL.. My cars gone.. I GET A NEW ONE!! hell Ya!! Then I was Like.. Wait a Minute~~ and I started walking and hitting my panic button..then saw a car similar.. then kept walking and there she was..
that damn hubby of mine.. I need to get him back!!!

TODAYS MEALS 4/01/03

Meal one
 lean body low carb protein shake from smoothie King (12 carbs, 1 fat, 40 protein)

Meal Two:
4 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans
( they had lunch catered..but I ATE my Food).. but I did have 3 strawberrys, 3 red grapes, 2 bites of tiny pineapples! )
could have been worse.. they had cupcakes, chips, dip,etc...)

Meal Three:
 Protein shake
1.5whey
1 tbsp heavycream

1 cup green beans

Meal Four: (7:30pm)
5 oz. chicken
1 cup lettuce
1 cup green beans
1/2tbsp NPB

Meal Five: (11:00Pm)
4 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans

Tonights workout will be LEGS.. since I didn't last night.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> My Real MEALS Today~~ April fools day.. My lovely hubby moved my car last night far from my normal spot.. after I had gone to bed.. I got up this morning..and was like Ummmm? where did I park..walked around, looking for it.. And I was like SHIT I AM GOING TO HAVE TO WAKE MATT UP.. OR COOOL.. My cars gone.. I GET A NEW ONE!! hell Ya!! Then I was Like.. Wait a Minute~~ and I started walking and hitting my panic button..then saw a car similar.. then kept walking and there she was..
> that damn hubby of mine.. I need to get him back!!!


Tell him your imaginary friends thought it was a good one!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

well, hold the congrtats 'till Monday night!

Nope, not that scared...just shaken a little..it passed.
You know it sucked, this afternoon...I am sitting at my table reading my study material...sliding glass dor open (faces a major street) and a good 1/2 dozen sport bikes went by in an hours time....and I was stuck studying...
oh well, this time next year..when all is grand and I am riding a NEW bike...it will have been worth it!

When will you be cleared to go back to the gym?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> MEALS TODAY 4/01/03
> 
> MEAL ONE:
> ...



So you started bulking now?  roflmao

Actually thanks alot, even though it was a stinkin joke I'm hungry for Fruit Loops now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Roflmao so i'm gonna have a midnight snack of fruit looks since I'm cuting in 3 weeks


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> MEALS TODAY 4/01/03
> 
> MEAL ONE:
> ...



hey...you following my diet now??


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2003)

Great April Fools joke honey!  I fell for it.. I thought "Oh my, it must be that time of the month!" LMAO  ..
Did anyone taste the muffins?  You are so funny babe! 

Glad you are back in the gym and things are better! 

Take care sweets! 

Jen


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Tell him your imaginary friends thought it was a good one!!!




   

HECK ya!! THANKS GIRL!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

Burner.. yeah Babe I'm on your diet.. Ya right.. LoL I would be huge If I ate that crap! hehe .. I'm Sooo funny huh!

Babe.. what your doing right now~ all this studying.. is going to be so awesome for your career.. Just be patient  

BIG DVLMN! WAZZZZZZZZZZ UP??? WHERE YA BEEN DUDE?? I MISS U!  ... but glad you stopped by 
SORRY I GAVE YOU THE CRAVING FOR FRUIT Loops babe! I know I soooo shouldn't have wrote that.. now I have a craving for it.. and may make it my sunday cheat..hehe

COME VISIT ME AGAIN SOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh Burner.. I have been back in the gym for a week now..dude..where ya been.. MEN I SWEAR.. they just don't LISTEN! kidding honey!

HI JEN! how are you?? Thanks, I had fun yesterday..april fools~ I got sooo many people w/ different stuff.. lol!! Ya, I had 4 People try the cupcakes 

I am glad to be back in the gym.. my additude, spirit, and body feel soooo MUCH better!!!

Take care cutie!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2003)

morning P!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

MORNING HONEY..HOW ARE YOU????


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2003)

excellent, and your fine self?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

workout last night (4-01-03)

12 Minute fast walk with Cody @ home
15 minutes on bike @ Gym

lots of stretching
LEG DAY:
  Lunges w/ barbell .. 
  45# warmup.. 20 reps
  65# 2 sets of 16
  75# 8 reps

Leg Curls:  (inbetween resting from doing lunges
    (this machine is way different.. your laying weird, its harder)
   45# 1 set of 12
   50# 3 sets of 10

Leg Press:  110#
   3 sets of 12

Leg Extentions.. 3 sets of 15
   65#, then 75#

went and did abs on incline bench. 100 reps.. brother & I were racing.

Calf Rotary machine (name?) 90# 3 sets of 16

went and did more leg Extentions:
  3 sets of 10 @ 65#

Barbell (where it slides down w/ You- that machine) SQUATS: 100Lbs.
   2 sets of 10
 110Lbs.  8 Reps

MORE ABS: 30 reps on incline
More abs at home.. Did my obliques .. knees to one side, and crunch up.. 
35reps on each side

V-CRUNCH~   50Reps
Bicycle cruch~ 2 sets of 20


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

HeHE --blushing now.. thanks!

I'm great..feel great, I feel sexy today for some reason...might be I can see my cleavage


----------



## lina (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HeHE --blushing now.. thanks!
> 
> I'm great..feel great, I feel sexy today for some reason...might be I can see my cleavage



Oh oh! Matt watch out!!! 

Happy Humpday!
(Taking over Burner's phrase !  )


----------



## lina (Apr 2, 2003)

Loved your April's fool joke too!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

LMAO AT ya Lina!~ Ya Matt should watch out.. we are trying to go for a record.. hehe.. ohhh toooo much Info huh!!  Sorry!
HAPPY HUMPDAY To you To Lina! 

Thanks too..about my april fools..IT was FUN!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2003)

cleavage ... record ... ??? 
It's never too much info coming from a sweetheart like you ... in fact, do feel free to fill us in on the missing details!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

*APRIL 2, 2003   MEAL PLAN* 

*MEAL ONE:*  w/ Multi-vitamin, vitamin C, Moody pill, & 2 hydroxycuts (efedrine free)
ZONE BAR
10 SALT FREE PEANUTS
3 LITTLE RED GRAPES

*SNACK:* 
3 STRAWBERRYS, 3 SLICES OF PINEAPPLE

*MEAL TWO:*  2 more hydroxycuts
2 SCOOPS WHEY
3 FROZEN STRAWBERRIES
3/4 CUP SKIM LACTOSE FREE MILK

*SNACK:* 
6 OZ. SUGARFREE YOGURT

*MEAL THREE:* 
5 OZ. CHICKEN
1 CUP GREEN BEANS
1 CUP LETTUCE W/ 1 TBSP HONEY MUSTARD..FAT FREE
1 TBSP NAT. PB
8OZ. Diet GREEN TEA (I always have this at dinner..forget to post it)

*Snack/Meal Four:* 
1 scoop whey 
mixed w/ water
4 or 5 red grapes

*WORKOUT TODAY WILL BE:* 
  BIS/TRIS/ABS/CALVES & 30 MINUTES cardio


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

LoL THANKS NT! Okay then.. Sooo far its 5 days straight.. but 2 days of that.. was 3 times-- (sat. & Sun)

There.. WAY TMI!!!

I'll Keep ya updated though


----------



## lina (Apr 2, 2003)

WTG STACEY!!!! WOHOOOO!!!!

You should be like Butterfly and post that in your siggie!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

THANKS LINA!!! 

Hey Thats a great Idea.. 
and you guys all know that in the past, All I ever had was PAIN w/ sex... sooo trust me this Is WONDERFUL!!! No PAIN/ and lOTSA GAIN!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> LoL THANKS NT! Okay then.. Sooo far its 5 days straight.. but 2 days of that.. was 3 times-- (sat. & Sun)
> 
> ...



 ... TMI for some maybe, us, nope!  

Yeah for 5 days straight!    Is that the record or are you looking to break a record?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

We are going to break a record.. Which is 15 days!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2003)

Go team Go!  Go Team Go!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

@ NT!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2003)

*4 liters of water so far today!!  2 More to Go! *


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> *4 liters of water so far today!!  2 More to Go! *



UPDATE:  HAD 6 LITERS OF WATER YESTERDAY.. AND ONE AWESOME WORKOUT!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2003)

*WORKOUT FOR 4-2-03-- WEDNESDAY..* 

FIRST, Went and tanned for 17 minutes.

*BICEP CURLS: * 
  2 sets of 15r w/ 15lb. db.
  1 set of 12 reps w/ 20lb. db.

*EZ BAR CURLS:* 
    warmup w/ 30lb bar
    1 set of 15reps
 40lb bar: 
    2 sets of 12reps
*SEATED BICEP CURLS (MACHINE)* 
  3 sets of 15 @ 40lbs

*Straight Bicep Curls.. (u do not turn your wrist when lifting):* 
 3sets of 15 using 15lb dumbbells 

*TRICEP EXTENTIONS:* 
w/ 12lb dumbbells..  1 set of 12 
  10lb  3 sets of 12


*TRICEP DIP (using body weight)* 
 3 sets of 20

*TRICEP EXTENTIONS -Machine:* 
 30 lbs. - 3 sets of 15

*TRICEP PUSHDOWN MACHINE:* 
75lbs.. 2 sets of 12
80lbs ..16reps

*WALKING LUNGES:* 
w/ 10lbs dumbells
4 sets of 20

*CALVES ON leg press machine:* 
 2 sets of 20 --toes pointed out 90lbs
 1 set of 20 toes straight
 2 sets of 20 toes pointed out

Then Standing calf machine: 110Lbs
  3 sets of 12

*Lateral Pull down:* 
 50lbs  2 sets of 15
 65lbs  1 set of 12


*SHOULDER PRESS W/ Dumbbells:* 
2 15lb. dumbbells
  3 sets of 15

*CARDIO!!:* 
10 minute fast walk with Cody
5 minutes on stairstepper
12 minutes on Treadmill w/ Incline at 5.5 ..speed at 4.3 & 4.4
10 minutes fast walk w/ cody (my dog)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2003)

*MEALS FOR 04/03/03*  Thursday 

*MEAL ONE:* 
Zone bar, 10 peanuts saltfree

*SNACK:* 
1 tbsp pb
3 small peices of pineapple
6 red grapes

*MEAL TWO:* 
ISOPURE 0 CARB Protein shake w/ added strawberries, and  glutamine.. (my legs hurt bad)
50 Protein, 0 carbs.. then the strawberries.. though. but thats no biggie!


*MEAL THREE:* 
5 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
1 cup lettuce
10 salt free peanuts
1 hershey kiss.. 

*CARB UP MEAL FOUR:*  post workout
3/4cup oats
1 tbsp pb
3 strawberries
1 apple
3 oz. chicken

GOAL: 6 Liters of Water


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 3, 2003)

is the record attempt still going?  he he


----------



## Stacey (Apr 3, 2003)

Still going 

AND he didn't get off work till 2am.. he got home at 2:30am ... but he woke me up! :bounce:


----------



## lina (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Still going
> 
> AND he didn't get off work till 2am.. he got home at 2:30am ... but he woke me up! :bounce:



Wowza!  

How many days now?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 3, 2003)

hey beautiful!
Thought you'd like to know...
I PASSED my exam today! I am now a colorado Real Estate Broker Associate!
Wahoo! I will get some interviews set up for next week to pick a firm to work with.
Kinda funny...I went to this little get together from Title America (every hear of them?)
I got to meet some hiring brokers. A couple of them are who I am going tobe interviewing with. They said..that I seem to have the 'gift to gab'..and seem to think I will do great in this business!
Who knew my big mouth would be an asset???

I just got back from Applebees...cajun steak and cjicken dinner..w/ TWO Avalanche beers!
Wahoo! (my buddy and wife picked up my tab as a congratulations too...)


Now..to take a nap..then go to work the club....let's see if I can be a naughty bouncer....top off my night..


Talk to you!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2003)

7 days now Lina 

Hi Burner~I AM SOOOOOOOOOOO PROUD OF YOU SWEETIE!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS WONDERFUL!~!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!
   

Nope I haven't heard of that title co.. but theres a million! 
You do have a gift to gab thats for sure.. I KNOW you will do awesome in the business!! CONGRATS DARLIN'


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2003)

GOT up at 6am to do Cardio this morning.. wow! I forgot how sleepy & hard it is to do it in the morning.. I haven't in prob. 2 months.. (when My friend and I were going- shes preggo now)

20 MINUTE WALK/JOG W/ cody.. even he was like.."mom what the hell"
But I'm on A mission!!  Going to do it cardio twice a day for a month.. to see what happens. I am VERY LEAN NOW! No cheats Sure Does make a big difference in my body! My waist is back at 22 inches , and my VEINS in my muscles are POPPIN' Out everywhere from my low carbin'  I had my carb up last night.. I thought I would look preggo afterwards.. but I didn't! COOOOL!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2003)

go Stacey go!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2003)

hehe thanks Nt

How are u today?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2003)

excellent, and you?

Our building is moving towers, so we get to leave early today!!  Yeah me!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 4, 2003)

How are those cramps???  Did you ever get that ultrasound???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2003)

Ohh cool~ yeah Nt~ have a great afternoon!
I am SWAMPED here! yuk!
But my paycheck next month will be VERY FRAMEABLE! 

Heya Butterfly~ cramps..slim to none this past week  finally.. 
I had them yesterday..but they were Normal cramps..no biggie

I thought I posted about my ultrasound?? SORRY! IT was A Cysts that had ruptured!!! My cysts was huge~ It was still there kinda in the ultrasound.. but going away slowly.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 4, 2003)

*MEALS TODAY- April 4, 2003 FRIDAY!* 

*MEAL ONE:* 
1 slice ww bread
1 tbsp NPB
4 slices of turkey

Snack~ 4 strawberries

*MEAL TWO:* 
Grilled chicken salad (lots of lettuce, cucumbers, & 5oz. Chicken)
10 pecans



*MEAL THREE:* 

Lean Body for her protein bar 
 290 calories
 2g carbs
 30g protein
 8g Fat
 1g sugar

*MEAL FOUR:* 
5 oz.chicken
1 cup green beans
1 tbsp pb

*MEAL FIVE*  Post Workout
5 eggwhites, 2 yolk
3 strawberries

LOTS OF WATER
Lots of walking around at office
20 minutes cardio
and I'm training legs tonight at the gym & MORE cardio tonight!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

thnx!

Sounds as if u r looking awesome!

Hope u have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2003)

Heya Burner~!
Yes, I think my work is paying off..although, I still need to work on my upper legs/thighs..  

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR INTERVIEW TODAY


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2003)

is the record breaking still in tack?  he he


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2003)

no its done!   
We made it 8 days!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 9, 2003)

good effort!

How goes things otherwise?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks Nt!
Everythings great..just staying busy at work... and I'm tired..not enough sleep at night.. oh well

How are you doing??


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 9, 2003)

things are great here.  I'm gearing up for the last bachelor weekend of the ski season.  

I was just talking about sleep in the coffee room.  It seems we're the only people that are in bed and sleep by 9:30/10:00 every night.     I guess we make up for it on the weekends.  It takes us a few days to recoup for the all night/all morning outings on the weekends.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2003)

Heya Nt! Glad things are awesome with you  
WoW 9:30-10 every night.. I WISH!!! What time do you guys wake up in the mornings?

I go to bed around Midnight.. sometimes later.. and wake up inbetween 6:15am and 6:40am...sux. 
This past weekend I didn't get enough sleep either..usually I sleep alot on the weekends..

But man...this saturday morning.. I AM SLEEEEEEEEEEPING!  Then I think I am gonna lay out by the pool for the last time at the apartments!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2003)

UPDATE:

Haven't posted my meals/ workouts in a while..but I'm staying on track.. and actually improving. I have low carbed it REAL low for 3 days now... running low on energy.. 

I'm doing only cardio this week.. (for a few reasons) but mainly to trick my body.. 

Monday.. 25 min. cardio & Abs
Tuesday.. 30 min. cardio & abs & calf raises
Wedn. .. 45 minutes cardio

I feel super LEAN!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 9, 2003)

We're up at around 6:00am.  I can't sleep in on weekends. I feel like I'm wasting the day.  We are usually up no later than 8:00am and have the household chores done by 9:00 ... then we're ready for whatever the weekend will bring.  

When are you going to get some updated pics taken??


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2003)

Thats cool... I know I always feel like I'm wasting the weekend away to!

I don't know about pics.. 
maybe at the end of may-- If I am happy w/ my body!! Just gotta be happy w/ my legs.. 

And If the hubby found out.. I'd be dead meat..
and I also don't have anyone to take pictures of me..
I don't know if My mom will! ?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> When are you going to get some updated pics taken??


Wahoo! And I am not the one requesting them this time!


Hey, you and Butterfly need to meet up and go shopping sometime, right? She can take the pics!

Was'sup, NT! See y'all are doing great! Damn when I am working days..I get to bed between 11 - 12..and back up  @ 4:30.....I usually sleep in my first day of break...then keep normal hours after that..
Can't wait until ai can quit here and go real state full time.....
Sometime this year, depending on how well of a start I get off to!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 10, 2003)

What about your bro?  Won't he take some pics???

What if you wear some cute little gym shorts and a sports bra like top... would Matt think that was over the top?

You could tell him you need the pics for referencing in your progress and to see where you need to improve on for that contest you want to enter.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 10, 2003)

Heya Butterfly~ I don't know.. I'll ask my brother to take them for me.. ???

I think Matt will be fine, as Long as I'm not in a Bikkini!! 

How are you girlie?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2003)

Update:

Meals great..had my carbup last night.. back on low low carb today.. and tomorrow is medium carb day (80carbs) I FEEL GREAT! My jeans are sooooooo baggy today..its nice!  But I know my moms gonna freak when she sees me tonight..I think I dropped 4-5lbs this week..no lie.. from sweating my ass off, and from jogging a LOT!  

WORKOUT Last night was 25 minutes cardio
(15 minutes jogging/sprint/walking fast outside w/ cody..& 10 minutes on treadmill w/ incline at 5.0)

Trained my biceps/triceps/shoulders
and Also did 75 lunges 
100reps of abs on incline bench..
50 oblique crunches on each side
50 regular crunches
50V-Crunches

(I was just thinking how in high school, my sr. year, I would do 1000 crunches every single night..crazy I tell ya..but I had the best abs at school.. no lie.. everyone knew  )


----------



## butterfly (Apr 11, 2003)

I know I asked this awhile back but I don't think I saw your answer...

What did the doc say about all the bleeding... did you get that ultrasound... was it a cyst???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2003)

your a goober~ But thanks for being concerned!!

I had a cyst rupture..a big cyst..and it deteriated on its own! Yeah! He said he can't believe I didn't take myself to ER!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 11, 2003)

No doubt!  I would have gone for sure!!!

At least you are ok now!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks girl.. 

Looking back, I can't believe I didn't go!! I wouldn't wish that pain on my worst enemy! AND The Dr. did tell me that Next time, if hes not in at the office, I should go to the ER ASAP! 
NOW I KNOW!! LoL

I am getting a 2nd opinion though.. on some other crap he told me!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 11, 2003)

Second opinions are ALWAYS a good thing to get


----------



## Stacey (Apr 11, 2003)

Ya!!! MY Neighbor down the street has had these same problems for 16 years..going to the same gyno..specialist.. and I'm going to go see him this summer!!  She Absolutley loves him!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

Hope you had a wonderful weekend! I did, but I'm so friggin' tired now.. I'd need a few days to rest after the weekend.. 

I'm glad your "female problems" are getting better..  Do you have things like that in your family?

Let's make a pact of posting pics in May!!  we'll work our butts off (literally lol) until then, and then we'll show off! 

Jen


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2003)

Heya Jen~ 
Yes I had a wonderful weekend..but now I'm exhausted.. lol.. like you!! 
Nope, these female problems don't run in our family.. guess I'm starting them!! 

Hmm? Pics In May~ I think I can handle that pact'
Take care doll!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

Wahoo!
pics! Finally!

Hey, I committed to a brokerage today! I'm going with Keller Williams. Sound familiar? It is based in Texas!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2003)

HEY BURNER!! 

YES KELLER WILLIAMS IS GREAT!! Very well Known company~~ Good Job honey!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2003)

See now, we have those here burner... guess you're setting yourself up for a future transfer huh


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2003)

could be....I know I have friends there!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey P! 

How are ya? not much posting going on here! No meals eaither!

Honey, are you ok?? *worried*


Jen


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey Jen~ how are you girl??

Everythings fine! Thanks for the concern! We are just extremly swamped at work..never been this busy before.. and I never have time to post anything.

Meals are good, and All I have done this week is cardio.. twice.. monday & Tuesday 30 minutes of running/ jogging.. plus lots of stretching and abs.
I am training my arms tonight..and doing more jogging! 

How are you??? Thanks for being concerned girlie!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2003)

Update:
From Friday The 18th (morning) to late sunday night, April 20th I was with my family at the family farm! I packed my chicken, baked it there, had green beans (Mine..salt free..not theirs w/ bacon) had salads, and  luna bar for a snack while they ate ice cream/cookies!

I jogged in the pastures for my cardio W/ Cody (my dog) for 30 min. friday and 30 minutes saturday morning. 
Also did a lot of push ups both days..
used Grannys steps (she has a 2- step up in her bedroom) and did that ALL the time
And Did a lot of abs!

Yesterday was cheat meal
Had grannys fried chicken (but peeled off most of the skin- fried part- and Threw it away)
I had some dressing though! YUM
and I had a homemade strawberry cupcake..that I MADE~ And a chocolate one!!

BACK ON TRACK TODAY!

I am packing all week.. soo cardio/weight training will be fast & simple! 

Hope everyone had a HAPPY EASTER! I had a great time!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2003)

happy Easter sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2003)

Thank you Nt~ 

Hope you had a wonderful Easter also!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2003)

it was ok ... you know, another holiday with the inlaws ...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2003)

PACKING IS NOT FUN~
Although I am finding a LOT of crap I haven't seen in 2 years! LoL!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2003)

I know what ya mean NT~ Although.. I was with my family for 3 days..and Went to Matts parents late sunday when I got back in town..but only saw his mom, dad, and Grandma! And I was only there for 1 hour!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2003)

Meals today:

M1: 5 eggwhites, 1 yolk,  1 cup green beans

M2: 0 carb protein shake (Isopure), 1 tbsp pb

M3: 1 cup green beans, 4 oz. chicken

M4:  1 cup green beans, 4 oz. chicken

LOTS OF WATER to stay full

cardio & legs today (lunges, LE, LC, Squats, Pile Squats, SKIPPING)


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2003)

if you haven't seen it in 2 years, probably not worth packing.    Sounds like you're a pack rat.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2003)

YES!! I AM A HORRIBLE PACK RAT!! I threw away sooo much though last night..not taking crap to my house!!  But I tell ya~ ITS HARD TO THROW AWAY!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2003)

4-23-03

We had our second walk through this morning.. it went great!! They only have to fix one cracked tile! 
And paint my garage floor...to cover some weird stain.. And we are done

We start moving in on FRIDAY! 

My new bed, new dresser w/ mirror, new nightstand, and HUGE fridge, new leather recliner, new 50 Inch tv will all be delieverd friday!!!!!!!!  WE ARE SOOO EXCITED!

Then on monday its back to working out!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

50 INCH TV!!!  Damn girl, that's a big one!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2003)

I know!! I HATE HATE big screen tvs~ But thats what he really really wanted.. and I really really wanted the new bedroom set.. soo what do I do ~ Ya know!
We go & pick it out on friday morning after closing..and they deliver the same day.. Gallery Furntiture

WE Had our eye on an awesome 43 Inch.. I like that one, its not HUGE.. its Perfect.. soo hopefully we get that one..but Matt was there today, and was pricing the 50 Inch ones! MEN!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

Love Gallery Furntiture!  That's were we got ours and Tyler's bedroom furniture and the sofa for the game room.

Fade likes the parrots there and they like him too!  They always come over to him and then bit the people that work there when they try to take them from John 

He wishes Mac would just give him one of the birds since they like him so much... MEN!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2003)

THATS Hilarious Butterfly!!!!!! I can't believe those Parrots are sooo nice to John!! HOW COOL! I love gallery too!! I got my bedroom set at fingers though.. but I got my leather couch from Gallery a year ago!! 

 How are you girl?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 23, 2003)

wow ... Mr and Mrs. Moneybags!  congrats ... you've been waiting quite a while for this moment!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2003)

Did you do a 30 yr loan?  What interest rate did you get?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 23, 2003)

holy schnikes!
you gotz all kinds of good stuff!
50"!!!!  

Hey Stacey!
Guess what..well..c'mon, guess! ok...
I have my first open houise this Saturday! Wahoo! Might get some leads from it, then who knows....I'm on my way to my real estate tycoon self!

Friday! Congrats!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2003)

Heya Nt!~ Not quite the moneybags any more..LoL.. since we paid cash for everything.. Oh well...
Thanks for the congrats!!

Butterfly~ yes we did a 30 year loan at 5.375! 

Burner~ CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR FIRST OPEN HOUSE~ take snack food.. like a party tray..trust me.. big statement! 
HAVE A GREAT TIME!! And meet EVERYONE! I'm sooo proud of you!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

Thnx! Back at ya! You are moving into your first new home! 
Wow...great rate..I got 5.5...

Did you work out today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2003)

*Hey Stacey*

Stacey,
What has been happening lately?   I know I haven't been around lately, girl.  Things have been so busy, busy, busy lately!!!!   Oh my gosh.   My job has me so busy and I'm doing nothing but running for my boss lately.   But it's okay, I guess....as soon as she leaves for Italy or Colorado or wherever, she is off to these days, my days get really really relaxed and pretty easy.   I get to go work out as many times as twice a day.


Sorry I haven't been around lately.   There has been so much going on!!!   NO baby yet, but we are still trying, you know what they say -- Practice makes perfect!!!

I'll try to check back in later this weekend or later on during the week.

Hope all is well with you and Matt.   How was your anniversary??  I miss you
Tammy


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

heyu!
Look!
It's fitgirl!
Wahoo! Nice to see you back!
So..is she going to Italy or Colorado...slight differences...


keep active here!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 29, 2003)

She is going to Italy on the 22nd of May and then she gets back on the 29th and then she is leaving on the 31st for Colorado!!!


Yeah, slight difference, but I think if she couldn't be in one she'd be in the other -- for sure......anything NOT to be in Dallas!

Wish I had that kind of money.

Gotta go, I'll try to check in again later.

Princess....I hope you are wonderful honey.   I miss you.  I miss all of you.

Tammy


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2003)

HEY WOMAN!!! OMG I MISS YOU SOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have to send this real quick so u see it while your online!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2003)

TAMMY~ HEY HONEY!!!!! WoW you sound really busy!! Your job does sound really interesting. & what a lucky boss you have!!! Don't ya hate super rich people..just kidding!!

Soo no baby yet? Practice does make perfect..your right about that.. I'm sure you and Brad are having FUN  Trying!!!
No baby here..waiting another 2 yrs.

Guess what?? I MOVED~ We started building our house in January, and we moved in this past friday!!! Its great!!! 

Well take care of yourself..I MISS YOU A BUNCH!!!!!!
Email me if you can't get on here!

Love ya girl!
Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2003)

workout last night 4-28-03

Cardio & abs only.
walked 5 MILES and jogged some tooo!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2003)

geez this site took forever to download

Updating meals..

MEAL ONE:  Zone bar & 5 redgrapes

snack: (and hour later? I was hungry..maybe from walking soo much yesterday? )
6 red grapes, 2 strawberries

Meal two:  2 scoops protein powder, 2 strawberries, 5 bites of wheat organic pretzels 

Meal Three: 5 eggwhites, 1/4c oats, 1 tbsp pb

Meal four:  2 scoops protein pwd. mixed w/ water, 1 cup of green beans


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey Stacey!
So, you did alrady get moved in? Still alot of unpacking to do?
How's that big screen doing??
I wanna see that !


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

Heya Princess?

How is the house coming along?

Looks like you are well!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey Burner & Lina! How are you guys?

My house is wonderful!!! I can't believe I'm a homeowner! I already have the entire place decorated (Since I have been shopping since the day the poured the concrete, and I knew where I wanted everything)! 

I just have too many clothes, I have 3 bags in my room that I need to do something w/. Either store them or give it to good will! 

But, I LOVE MY NEW HOUSE! I can finally sleep at night. The first night, last friday, was hard.. being on a brand new bed, mattress, and hearing all the strange noises...we both couldn't sleep... but now I'm good to go!  I am kinda out in the country..soo I have to get up earlier now for work  ~ But thats okay! 

Thanks for asking...

Oh and Burner.. THAT BIG SCREEN IS BADASS! I always hated them, but now, LOVE IT~ Its a 48 inch!
Especially watching it in my new leather recliner, that vibrates!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2003)

Last nights workout~( in my new workout room  )

35 minutes of speed walking/ jogging

then 7 minutes of step work on my aeorbic step!

trained bis/ tris/ shoulders

and did my abs


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey ... it's the new homeowner!!

with all the fixn's I see .... 48 inch TV, vibrating leather recliner ... it's good to be Stacey!

Did we mention our flight arrives in about 4.2 hours.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2003)

hahahaha your funny Nt!!!

I haven't even gotten to enjoy my new chair yet!!  But I will sooooooon!!

How are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2003)

things are great!  We're in a quadry as to where we should take a vacation too ... everywhere we look seems to be very expensive during the summer months.  Might have to go in the fall.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2003)

hey honey! I know~ vacation places are more expensive in the summer! I don't get it.. hotels should charge more on their OFF months when NOT as many people can take trips..ya know..instead of in the booming summer time!  

sooo what are ya'lls options.. where do ya'll want to go???


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2003)

first it was back to Jamaica ... too expensive
then we thought about going with Fade and Butterfly to Vegas ... again, too expensive
Now we're thinking about Cancun or San Francisco for the Erotic Exotic Ball ... how much fun does that sound like!   I think we might end up in Cancun as San Fran I'm assuming will be pretty expensive as we're only there for the one night party


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2003)

WoW!!! Lots to decide from Nt!!

Cancun is ALWAYS A blast!! Every time I go I have a wonderful time!!!

When Are Fade & Butterfly going to Vegas?? That would be fun..but your right..expensive!!!
HMMMMMMMMMMMM???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2003)

Meals Today: 4/30/03

Meal One: 
 4 eggwhites, 1 yolk, 3 strawberries

Meal two:
  7 red  grapes, 4 strawberries, 5 slices of fresh deli turkey breast (they cut up for me- fat free).. and 2 cups of lettuce
 15 salt free peanuts

snacked on.. 3 starbursts

Meal Three:
5 oz. baked lemon chicken, 1 cup green beans, 1 tbsp nat. pb

Meal four:
 2 scoops whey w/ water


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

Wohoo! 

Time to "christen" each room and go for another record breaker!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW!!! Lots to decide from Nt!!
> 
> Cancun is ALWAYS A blast!! Every time I go I have a wonderful time!!!
> ...



Vegas isn't bad if you go during the week. Monday - Thursday they drop there prices by almost half or more. 

hiya congrats on finally moving in.


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> first it was back to Jamaica ... too expensive
> then we thought about going with Fade and Butterfly to Vegas ... again, too expensive
> Now we're thinking about Cancun or San Francisco for the Erotic Exotic Ball ... how much fun does that sound like!   I think we might end up in Cancun as San Fran I'm assuming will be pretty expensive as we're only there for the one night party



NT, can you start a "party journal" ?  

I want to read about all your wild parties...

.. yeah, time to get ideas to spice up the boring suburban life 

I'll start it for ya:

Chapter 1: Erotic Exotic Ball.... (please explain)


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW!!! Lots to decide from Nt!!
> 
> Cancun is ALWAYS A blast!! Every time I go I have a wonderful time!!!
> ...


We aren't going to Vegas unless NT and the Ms go...

I'm such a picky eater and my tummy is so sensitive I'm afraid to go to Mexico


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

HEYA BUTTERFLY!!
Girl, I am a picky eater too, and was soooooo scared of what I was going to eat in Mexico on my honeymoon..but everything was GREAT!! If you choose a really nice 5 or 6 star hotel..with at least 6 restraunts IN IT.. you will be fine..and SAFE!!!  I promise!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

Lina~ YES GIRL I KNOW~ We are going to work on that!!!  

DVLMN~ WAZZZZZZZZ UP babe!! how are you??? Thanks for the congrats!!!  I MISS U! Come visit me more!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

WORKOUT LAST NIGHT~ 

jog/ walk 4 Miles outside around my beautiful new neighborhood..

There are sooo many joggers/ dog walkers/ bikers.. they have Trails EVERYWHERE! ITS BEAUTIFUL OUT THERE!


----------



## naturaltan (May 1, 2003)

Dear Lina ... 
The Exotic Erotic Ball is a huge party in San Fran.  As you can tell by the title, it's a everything goes party.   I think you're required to wear something erotic ... and from there, you let your imagination go wild.   I have no wild stories ...  

dvlm ... we'll look into that for sure!  thanks  We were hoping to go for a big party in August.

Stacey, we were going to go with Fade/Butterfly.  Right now, it's trying to decide when we could afford to go and hope that they'll be able to tag along.  

Oh yeah ... morning Stacey my dear!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

Awesome Nt!!! 
I think you covered everyone there....Lmao!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2003)

hiya stacey.  

I'm doin alright, finally getting back into things here and everything in general. 

EDT was awesome, and I have to update my journal on that, right now I'm doing the carb cycling diet I like to use and it works for me. I'll have pix again soon. 

how have you been?


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

Tanned at lunch at this new place by my work.. fun! Haven't tanned since last tuesday..soo have to play catch up!


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

HEY BIG D! WAZZZZ up.. GLAD Your here!! I am not here much anymore either..but still doing GREAT on my diet... and working out!

Carb cycling works very good for me also!!
I'm glad your doing good!!

I'm doing great.. trying to get adjusted to my new home.. its different!  And My hole life changed.. I  moved 15 minutes from my apt.. (25 w/ traffic) and I'm out in the middle of nowhere.. 
Its  A HUGE neighborhood, in the middle of the country!!  I'm closer to our family farm now!

Last night I heard Coyotes Howling when I walked outside at 10 pm!! Thought for a second I was at the farm..lol!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2003)

haahah your such a farm girl, it's cute. 

sounds like you made an awesome decision about getting your house. 

hey NT, you been to the Exotic Erotic Ball in SF?  I kept wanting to go but never got the chance when I lived up in SJ


----------



## Stacey (May 1, 2003)

Thanks honey!
I am a farm girl!!! 
Speaking of that.. I need to call my brother to see if hes going there w/ me (to the farm) this weekend!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2003)

Here's a work question...

When you are buying a house, can you roll the closing costs into the mortgage loan?


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

dvlm ... we haven't been, but have seen a few vids about it and it looks like an awesome party.  Hopefully before we get to old we'll hit it!  

Morning Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Here's a work question...
> 
> When you are buying a house, can you roll the closing costs into the mortgage loan?



Hey Butterfly~ Sorry I just saw this.. YES on an FHA loan you can roll in closing cost-- they put it on the "sellers side of the settlement statement, they just have to agree to it..most do.. they just add it to your sales price.

You can on a conventional loan also, you just have to follow certain rules..


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

GOOD MORNING NT! HOW ARE YOU TODAY??? Any plans for the weekend???


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

yeah ... Stacey's here! 
I am great, and your fine self?
Nope ... we're pretending to be parents this weekend.  
Any plans for yourselves?


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

Lmao @ you Nt!!! "pretending" Have fun ~ I'm sure it comes naturally to be awesome parents!!

I'm doing good.. I'm in a really great mood..sooo glad its friday!!! 

I don't know what I'm doing this weekend.. RELAXING, working out at my new gym..getting signed up there.... I may lay out in the backyard.. Organize my closet, and I might go to visit my Granny at the farm!!!  (hubbys working..and has a bacholor party sat. night..soo I'm on my own... like ALWAYs! )


----------



## naturaltan (May 2, 2003)

tisk tisk tisk ... that Matt  ... sometimes


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

yep I know.. 
But I'm glad.... we have not been getting along.. and I need this break from him this weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> dvlm ... we haven't been, but have seen a few vids about it and it looks like an awesome party.  Hopefully before we get to old we'll hit it!
> 
> Morning Stacey!



in case anybody wants to know what your talking about. http://www.exoticeroticball.com/

hahaha, it's supposed to be one hell of a party, had some friends who made it and said it's insane. But knowing them I know it'd be totally awesome, it's still one I have to hit one of these days as well.

Gmornign Stacey


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> yep I know..
> But I'm glad.... we have not been getting along.. and I need this break from him this weekend!



oh man, do I have to come and kick some a$$ again?  

moving does cause alot of stress maybe your right about just needing the break for a weekend.


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

Morning Dvlmn! Yea come kick his a$$ for me...lol

Yeah, I think its from all the stress of moving...hope so. I won't see him this weekend much..except for tonight for an hour or so! So that will be good!


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY BIG D! WAZZZZ up.. GLAD Your here!! I am not here much anymore either..but still doing GREAT on my diet... and working out!
> 
> Carb cycling works very good for me also!!
> ...









Hi Stacey............could you tell me what you mean by carb cycling........Thanks


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

UPDATE MEALS (workout last night was run/walk 5 miles, squats, lunges (90 reps w/ 12lb dumbbells) & abs.


May 2, 2003

Meal One
1/4c. oats
1 tbsp nat. pb
5 eggwhites

Meal two
2 scoops whey
ICE
3 frozen strawberries

Meal Three
2 cups lettuce
5 oz. chicken
1/2 c greenbeans
10 red grapes

Meal four
5 redgrapes, 2 strawberries
1.5 scoop whey

Meal five
6 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
1 tbsp Nat. Pb

RUNNING/speed walking 5 miles again tonight
MY LEGS ARE LOOKING WONDERFUL..
VEINS In arms are poppin' out!!!
Abs looking rippes.. YEAH!

Weight this morning~~   119lbs.
(I'm 5'5)


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

Hi Katie!! SOOO GLAD You came to my journal! 

Well carb cycling (my way  at least.. ) goes like this:
Mondays I do LOW LOW carbs -- under 20 (not counting veggies)
tuesday Medium carbs.. around 60
Wed ~ medium carbs again.. 
Thursday~ High carbs.. around 120-140.. with a carbup at last meal.
Friday.. LOW LOW carbs again.. and just repeat it all!!! 

This works really good for me!! And keeps me going!


----------



## katie64 (May 2, 2003)

Oh, thanks so much Princess, I have something personal I want to talk to you about too, but I'm going to PM you about it later...........I had been doing under 20 g until I got tired and then carb up, but I feel exhausted all the time now, so this sounds perfect, I'll give it a try, thanks again, BTW, your really a beautiful woman, there seems to be alot of inspiring women at this forum, which is great for me especially, helps me stay motivated....................


----------



## Stacey (May 2, 2003)

Omg Katie.. Thank you so much for saying that about me, your sooooo SWEET!! I appreciate it. I have more pics of me under weddingprincess or something like that..in the members pic section! 
YOU ARE VERY BEAUTIFUL TOOOOOO!!! 

Your welcome for telling you about my plan
This works really great for me!!
I need carbs, so having that medium, & high carb day for me, and I have fruit every day works great ~ and gives me lots of energy..I wake up at 6am every day, have a heavy workload from 8 to 5 or later at night..then get home, and workout, and I go to bed around midnight!!! Keeps me sane.. Plus I have been a paranoid freak about food, being overweight (145lbs @ 5'2 in 6th, 7th & 8th grade) then gained the freshman 15 OR more in college... sooo I am anal about gaining weight.. and scared of it.. Sooo far I'm doing okay.. But yes.. I am afraid of food! 

PM me anytime girl!!! I would love to give you advice ( I have been working out since I was 14 yrs. old, yet 4 yrs ago I got very into lifting weights.. maybe it was 5 yrs?? LoL!! 

Have a good one hon!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2003)

Hiya Stace!
Glad to hear you are getting settled in! Sounds lioke you are going to be enjoying that back yard!
Back to being the country girl again? So..when ya going to put the steer horns on that Camaro?
(You know it IS required for Texas urban living, right?)

As far as you-n-Matt...as stated above, maybe some time alon will do y'all some good. Get refreshed and get your head straight this weekend!
You be good, lady!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2003)

UPDATE:
Friday.. walked/jogged 4 miles, did my abs

Saturday.. 18 min. on treadmill
 trained biceps/ triceps/ shoulders

Ate clean all day..then had fajitas (only one small tortilla) maybe a handful of chips. 

Sunday Ate perfect all day  yeah!

Monday..TODAY~ 
walk/jog 4 miles, tan, train legs


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2003)

Todays Meals:
May 5, 2003 (there was a HUGE cinco de' mayo Party here in our conference room ...across from my office )
anyway.. I stayed away from there..yeah

MEAL ONE:
 4 eggwhite
 1 yolk
 1/4 oats

Meal two:
2 scoops whey
4 strawberries frozen
1/2cup skim milk

Meal three:
5 oz. chicken breast
1 cup green beans

meal four:
5 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
20 saltfree peanuts

BAD:  4 starburst! 

Meal Five:
1.5 whey
water


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Oh, yes!!! I forgot...today is cinco de Mayo?  Not much hoopla around here since not a big Mexican population here....would be a nice excuse to have a party this week though!

Happy Cinco de Mayo chica!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2003)

LoL
everyone in houston celebrates it!! I don't though! 

How are you Lina?


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

Last nights workout (monday May 5)

jogged/walked 5 miles.. 50 Minutes

Bicep curls  15lb. 1 set of 15... (warmup) 3 sets of 15
Bicep curls w/ 20lb db.  1 set of 9
tricep extentions    12lbs.   3X15reps
overhead extentions w/ 15lb db. 4 r X 15sets
lat raises w/ 12lb db.  3 sets of 10
straight bicep curls   4 sets of 12 w/ 15lb db
Push Ups - 50 reps (GUY STYLE..NOT GIRL)

ABS w/ my ab roller.. 50reps
abs on incline 50 reps
and more..

gotta get back to work


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2003)

MEALS TODAY:  5/6/03

M1:  5 eggwhites, 1 tbsp Nat Pb
        6 red grapes

M2:  2 scoops whey, 3 slices of turkey breast
        12 Oz. water
        5 red grapes

M3:   Balance bar... ITS All I HAD HERE!  AND I am STARVING!
         210 calories
         15p
         20 c

M4:   6 oz. chicken
         1 cup green beans
          15 saltfree peanuts

M5:  1 scoop whey
        mixed w/ water


----------



## Stacey (May 7, 2003)

meals for Wednesday May 7, 2003

Meal one
4 eggwhites, 1 yolk, 1 slice of turkey breast

Meal two
1.5 scoops protein pwd. 
mixed w/ water
5 red grapes
3 slices of turkey (cause I was still hungry)

Meal three
6 oz. chicken breast
1.5 veggies (Green beans/ broccli)
1 tbsp pb

workout~ 

Meal four
2 scoops whey
water


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

No pics of the house yet


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

hiya Stacey!
Dang! I forgot cinco de mayo too...

Hey...good news..I have TWO open houses this weekend! One Sat and another Sun!
I ma working on getting some temp. business cards made up.
The person I was hoping to help me take my pic for my upcoming business cards...are unable to get our schedules to synch up...there goes my personal pics too..of course..y'all arent mising much...


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2003)

I know B.. THEY ARE COMING ~ I PROMISE!


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2003)

Hey Burner..good to hear from ya!!!
Congrats on the open houses, and GOOD LUCK DOLL!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2003)

Howdy!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

thanks!
I have to stop in on one of my favoritist Texans!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2003)

NT~ I love your new avi!!! Thats awesome! What a great pic!
How are you doing this awesome friday???

Burner.. hey babe how are you??? Hope you have a great weekend too~ Thanks!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2003)

*Workout for last night.. thursday, May 8,2003* 

Bicep curls-  2 sets of 12 using 20lb dumbbells
                    2 sets of 14 using 15lbs

Tricep extention machine- 3 sets of 15 reps @35#
Tricep kickback w/ db's-  3 sets of 12 using 10# db

Pulldowns- 4 sets of 12 @ 70lbs

shoulder press- 3 sets of 15 reps @ 70lbs
I did more shoulder stuff?? can't remember.. ?

Also did the seated leg press machine.. 
4 sets of 12 @130lbs
Leg Curls--  3 sets of 15 @ 65# (this machine is much harder at this gym???! Weird

Abs on incline bench.. 100 reps
abs w/ ab roller (obliques) 50 on each side
V-Crunch - 50 reps
Bicycle - 40 reps

Calf raises w/ 2 15# dumbbells at my shoulders
 3 sets of 10 

CARDIO~ Precor machine- 14 minutes HIGH INTESITY

Also tanned at the new tanning place in my new neighborhood


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2003)

*MEALS for Friday, May 9, 2003 (my cousins  bday )* 

*Meal One* 
5 eggwhites
1 yolk
half an orange

*Meal Two* 
2 scoops whey
1 tbsp nat pb
3 frozen strawberries

*Meal three* 
6 oz. chicken breast
1/2 c brown rice
1 cup green beans

*Meal four* 
6 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
1 cup dark green lettuce
1/2 orange


*Meal five* 
1.5 whey
1 green apple


----------



## Jenny (May 9, 2003)

Hey P, err... sorry.. Stacey!  

You seem to like your new home, I'm so happy for you! I agree with Ann, we definately need to see some pics.. Get Matt to take some pics of YOU in the house! 
So, what are your plans for the weekend? Just enjoying the new home?
I'm planning on doing some partying tonight.. But I'm kinda not feeling in the mood for it right now, I might stay home.. Other than that, not much planned. Just catching up with some friends and getting my workouts done.. 

Have a great end of the week babe! 


Jenny


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2003)

Hey Jenny!
Good To hear from you girl! You sound wonderful. I hope you have a good/ relaxing weekend w/ your friends!

I'm really enjoying my house, trying to get into a new routine, ya know.. 
Tried out the neighborhood tanning place thats brand new..it was nice!!!  
This weekend I am shopping (gotta get my mom a gift/ and a new outfit for a wedding I'm going to next weekend, and some curtains for my room.. it  gets sooo BRIGHT in there in the mornings, and we can not sleep late  )

Anyway.. take care girlie!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2003)

I am doing great!!!  Took today off to get my hair done.  The missus thinks I've become high maintenance.


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2003)

LoL At NT!!
Hey theres nothing wrong w/ being high maintenance darlin'  

Good For you... A "ME" Day!! I love those!!... I need one soooon!


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

MEALS OVER THE WEEKEND WERE VERY CLEAN~ 

Took mom out to eat yesterday and I had a grilled chicken salad... she had a great time! 

Went jogging 4 miles saturday morning!~ Then shopped (Walked A LOT)

TODAY IS LEG DAY!! YEAH!


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Meals today:
Bought new Vitamins this weekend.. One-a-day Weight smart! They have green tea in them, and a little bit of chromium! Also bought Dyma-burn Extreme... I have to be careful.. it has efedrine in them.. I will only take one in the afternoon..and MAYBE before I workout.. I Have been having trouble staying awake on my commute home from work EVERYDAY..its scary guys.. I always am sleepy (one hr. drive) and I do everything to stay awake!!!!! U know how in High school u would nod off but wake yourself up in the same second..thats what happens to me.. NOT GOING TO DIE In my car..sorry..sooo I bought those pills!  

MEALS
1.  2 scoops whey, mixed w/ water and 3 strawberries

2.  One Dyma-burn Extreme pill~  5 slices of turkey (25p), w/ 1 cup lettuce, 1 cup green beans

3.  Lean Body for her RTD shake (30 protein, 8 carbs, 200 calories, 6 fat, 3 grams of Sugar.. (FUCK.. I just saw this.. kay, will drink the 4 I bought.. and no more!!! Gotta stick w/ my protein pwd.!) 

4.  6 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 15 saltfree peanuts

5.  4 oz. chicken, 5 grapes


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Kay I have a question..Dvlmn.. I hope ya read this.. 

Should I take a BCAA Pill??? I just went to our Discount Nutrition Center and He said that mostly men take them.. that they help build muscle.. they are amino acids..and something about the protein.. BUT I THOUGHT There were women on here who take them.. Right?? Can I take these??? SHould I take THese?? Can Someone Give me a better description on them.. THANKS AHEAD OF TIME IF ANYONE HELPS!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Kay I have a question..Dvlmn.. I hope ya read this..
> 
> Should I take a BCAA Pill??? I just went to our Discount Nutrition Center and He said that mostly men take them.. that they help build muscle.. they are amino acids..and something about the protein.. BUT I THOUGHT There were women on here who take them.. Right?? Can I take these??? SHould I take THese?? Can Someone Give me a better description on them.. THANKS AHEAD OF TIME IF ANYONE HELPS!!



BCAA's are fine for women. I suggest them to people who are cutting and doing cardio. By supplementing with BCAA's your going to keep your body from burning LBM  while doing cardio as well as if your cutting back on calories in the form of protein as well as carbs and fats.  I also reccomend using them when you know your meals are falling short in the protein department because they will help to bridge that gap from the protein shortage.

Now if you supplement in a high enough volume they will help with making LBM gains but not to a great degree.


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Thank you thank you, thank you soooo much!!!!!  I thought women could take them~ I think I am going to get them! I think I need them, I am doing A LOT of cardio.. and I know I am not getting enough protein in..thats for sure... most of the time I get around 120-130 a day.. some days I don't eat all my meals do to work/ tummy aches/ cysts trouble... 

I do 4-5 mile jogs/Walks 4 times a week.. plus I do the precor machine twice a wk for 15 minutes then I lift weights 4 times a week..sometimes more!!

what do ya think?

THANK YOU FOR ANSWERING ME!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

I'd say take 2 in the morning, then 2 before your workout and 3 after. That should cover it.  Now if you feel your gaining LBM due to it, trim down the amount you take each time. 

And for me if I miss a meal I'll take a couple during that time as well just to be careful. 

Not as good as a protein shake during those times, but gotta do your best to save the LBM.


----------



## Stacey (May 12, 2003)

Okay I have a dumb dumb question that I know I should know..

LBM?? Whats that?? Is it Lean Body Mass?? Or am I a goob?! LoL

Thanks.. SOOO DO U RECOMEND THEM FOR ME???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2003)

Yep, LBM = Lean Body Mass

also yep I do recomend them for you.


----------



## Jenny (May 13, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

I'm buying Bcaa's too! Tank gave me lots of info on it a while back, which really made me want to buy it.. Haven't done it yet, but I'm getting some this week hopefully! 

How's the tummy aches btw? Better?

Take care sugah,
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

Hey Dvlmn~ thanks so much for the help. I am definatley getting them too.. I do want to learn more about them though!!!!
 Have a great day today!

HI JENNY!!!! Really..your getting them too~~ Coool!!! I think I may go get them tonight or tomorrow.. I just want to know a lot more about them.. Is there somewhere I can go & read what Tank said to you about them.. or was it by PM?  
My tummys okay.. it hurts a lot..and I am always cautious with WHEN I eat (can't eat before getting in a car for a long commute, etc..) But I'm really okay!   Thanks for asking girlie
Hows things in your world???
have a great day!
HUGS!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

WORKOUT FOR May 12, 2003 -- Monday!

CARDIO:

 walk / jog 4 Miles (45 minutes)
 12 minutes doing step work ( I have one of those aerobic step things, and Always make up my own routine...since I have been to a zillion Step classes

LEGS:
 65 Lunges (w/ rest at each set of 15) Holding 12lb dumbbells
 3 sets of 20 Pile' squats - Holding 15lb. db in the middle
 3 sets of 12 Squats-- Holding 2 15lb. db's @ my shoulders

SHOULDERS:
  Lat raises holding 12lb db's   - 3 sets of 12, one set of 15 OUCH
  SHOULDER PRESS (but w/ dumbbells..lol) - 3s of 15reps w/ 15lb
  PUSH UPS- 3 sets of 15

another move.. I always forget the name.. lol.. pull ups or something like that.. where u hold 2 weights in each hand by side, then bring up, elbows go out..hold for a 2 sec. and go down.?? 

Shoulder kickback (name?? LoL.. I am forgetful today) 
 3 sets of 15 holding a 15lb. db.

ABS w/ my ab roller
 3 sets of 30 crunches
 3 sets of 25 w/ knee at chest
 2 sets of 20 w/ legs straight up
 3 sets of 10 obliques (w/ roller) on each side


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> SHOULDERS:
> Lat raises holding 12lb db's   - 3 sets of 12, one set of 15 OUCH
> SHOULDER PRESS (but w/ dumbbells..lol) - 3s of 15reps w/ 15lb
> ...



other than those few things, I'm totally impressed. I have some guy clients who can't do that weight in the side laterals. 

I'll get ya some reading on the BCAA's, glad to see you had a great workout with your new supps.  and yes definately both you and jenny should pick up some bcaa's.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

:duh:  UPRIGHT ROWS!!! THANK YOU DVLMN~~ I LOVE DOING THOSE!! 

Oh ya.. push ups are for the chest huh..oops.. 
WOW~ REALLY..Your Impressed!!! YEAH

are you serious.. some guys you train can't do 15lb lat raises??? WoW. I think from now on thats the weight I will be using..it was hard..but I made it through my sets!! 
I tried using the 15lb DB.. but only did 4 reps..lol.. should I post those.. when I experiment w/ my weights??

Thanks for your help!! I NEED YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

Meals Today  May 13, 2003

1 multi-vitamin (one a day weight smart)
1 dymaburn Extreme 

8:00am  M1:  2 scoops PP, 3 frozen berries, 3 red grapes

12 pm  
M2:  5 slices turkey, 5 red grapes, 3 strawberries, 1 cup lettuce,
        15 salt-free peanuts

2 pm  ONE dyma burn Extreme
7pm ( I KNOW..WAY WAY TOOOOO LATE) WORKING LATE!      M3:  5 oz. chicken breast, 1.5 green beans

10:00pm 
M4:  5 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup green beans, 1 tbsp pb


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2003)

Kay I am about to leave work.. I AM STARVING!!!!!     Gotta get gas.. I'm SOOO ON EMPTY!! I got here this morning at 7:50 am.. and Haven't been outside all day long.. not even a window ~ and its 6pm now..... 

Was today A pretty day Butterfly..lol????

I AM LEAVING! WRAPPING UP WORK AND LEAVING!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I got here this morning at 7:50 am.. and Haven't been outside all day long.. not even a window ~ and its 6pm now.....


hey! Welcome to MY world...


Dang, Dvlman! I was going to be the knowledgable person and tell her push ups were for chest adn that exercise was called up right rows...I was hoping to show that I capable of more then just mindless posting...
GRR!


Hey Stacey-
Do you ever do single arm DB side lateral raises? Or lean away lateral raises? really isolates those side delts....
Good job on the weights!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> :duh:  UPRIGHT ROWS!!! THANK YOU DVLMN~~ I LOVE DOING THOSE!!
> 
> Oh ya.. push ups are for the chest huh..oops..
> ...



On the upright rows be sure to bring your elbows up at least level with your shoulders, that'll help isolate the delts the most. 

If your going to experiment like that, I'd reccomend right after that 4th rep, do a drop set and grab the 10's or 12's and do those to failure.  

Actually most of the guys right now are at the 12's, the one is going to move up to the 15's right now. But I also make them do dumbbell shoulder presses first, as well as upright rows. 

Also add bent over laterals as well to hit  your rear delts.  that or reverse pec dec. 

I'll do my best to help.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> Dang, Dvlman! I was going to be the knowledgable person and tell her push ups were for chest adn that exercise was called up right rows...I was hoping to show that I capable of more then just mindless posting...
> GRR!



lol, ok you can help me out, and figure out what those shoulder kickbacks are.


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

I'm guessing tricep kickbacks ...


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

oh yeah, morning sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey! Welcome to MY world...
> 
> LoL.. its not fun!
> ...



YES! I always do the lean over ones (twice a wk), and the side ones also.. Just don't post them..
I NEVER post my full workout..  Not enough time for that.. PLUS I don't want to look like a loser b/c I forget the names of some things!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> On the upright rows be sure to bring your elbows up at least level with your shoulders, that'll help isolate the delts the most.
> 
> That is how I do them!!  (learned from my Muscle & fitness for her magazine)
> ...


 

GRACIAS AMIGO!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

okay can u tell where I posted all my replies?? Its kinda all blended in there..oops


HI NT ~ GOOD MORNING!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

Danada 

ok, that's about all the spanish I know. lmao

Yep got your reply's. And yeah post the whole workouts, maybe we can trim them down so your not working out so long but end up with the same amount of soreness **efg**

hey cool your post count is at 50/50 hahah


----------



## naturaltan (May 14, 2003)

How are you?  How is the home life with Mr. Matt?  Last time I checked in, he was in the dog house, has he gotten out yet?


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2003)

and where are those house pics missy... it's Wed you know


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

DVLMN~~ OMG GUESS WHAT... You know how I ALWAYS complain about my legs... THEY LOOK SOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!   I'm sooo excited.. all this jogging/ powerwalking is really what they needed!!!!!  ( 4 miles or more a day!!) I had to share that with you.. I know You will be sooo proud!  Yeah Me!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

wohooooo congrats.  That's so totally awesome, you were always freaking out about that.        

Kicking A$$ taking names


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

Okay D.. I will start WRITING everything I do Down, so I remember when I get to work!!!!!! 

Cool it was 5050 post.. wow.. I'm such a little whore 

BUTTERFLY~~ WAZZZZZ UP CHICKA!!??? 
I know I know its wednesday..but ..but..but.. actually I'm first dropping the film off Today after work.. They are in my Purse... and picking up later tonight ..or tomorrow.. I have a coupon at my moms to get the photo Cd SUPER Cheap.. And I am getting it today.. thats why we don't have it..... I'm So Sorry. I have been working my ass off...staying late, not taking lunches, etc. And Today I got here at 7am.. yuk.. had to get up at 5:15.. good god~ thats toooo early...

Okay sooo I bet your sitting there saying:  "Booo hoooohooo cry me a damn river..."
Or "would you like some Whine w/ that cheese"    LMAO!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> wohooooo congrats.  That's so totally awesome, you were always freaking out about that.
> 
> Kicking A$$ taking names



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! 
I'M SOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

I do have one question Butterfly..

Since I do not have hotmail access or hardly anything.. I am suprised I can still get on here.. anyway..

I just put that cd in my cd disk.. download.. and what else??  I may do it tonight.. since I am swamped at work!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2003)

After you download the pics from the CD, open each one and resize it to like 400x600 pixels or something close, your computer _should_ have come with some type of pic editing software, then they will be a decent size to post and Prince won't freak b/c you're trying to upload some huge file 

You remember how to post pics here, right?


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

Ya I do.. My sister will be helping me.. I'm going to use her computer! She always messes with pictures!! THANK YOU HONEY!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

Meals Today, May 14, 2003

Meal One: 7:00am
  5 eggwhites
  10 Grapes
  1 tbsp pb

Meal Two: (snack kinda) 10:00am
   NO SUGAR Protein Diet Bar.. (20 p, 180 cal, 19 carbs
 BUT I WAS STARVING!

Meal Three:  12:30pm
   5 oz. chicken breast
   1 cup green beans
   4 large strawberries  

Meal Four:  5pm 
   5 oz. chicken
   1 c green beans
   1 tbsp pb

Meal five:   9pm
   2 scoops pp
   mixed w/ water


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

WORKOUT LAST NIGHT: ( & tanned for 15 minutes @ level 2 beds)

powerwalk/ jog 3.5 miles.. (it was getting dark..not too sure about jogging in the new hood at night yet!)

Aeorbic Steps... 10 Min. (Lots of knee-ups, jumping on and off step, kicks, etc.. etc..

Lunges:     15reps X 4 holding 15lb. db
Calf raises:  4 sets of 20 (squeezing GOOD at top) OUCH! holding 2 15# dumbbells
Pile Squats:  4 sets of 15reps holding a 15 lb. db in the middle.

ABS W/ AB ROLLER (knees @ chest) 4 sets of 20,
regular crunches 50 reps
bicycle - 2 sets of 25
Obliques (each side) 3 sets of 15

My abs ARE SORE! 
(ummm I did more bicep curls tooo.. I know i know I did them the night before, BUT I have a wedding to go to on Saturday that I'm trying To look HOT & LEANNNNNNNN FOR!!! 
 

THIS WAS ALL AT HOME.. WITH MY WEIGHTS-- I will do a better leg workout (leg extentions, leg curls) on friday.. BUT MY LEGS ARE VERY SORE FOR SOME REASON, SOOO ARE MY CALVES!!!!

I think from using the aeorbic step thing..I haven't done that in forever.. and maybe that Change, plus all the walking I have been doing now for the past 3 wks..is whats helping me.. anyway.. I'm having fun.. and the best part, I'm ABLE to workout.. HEALTHWISE (ya'll know what I mean.. from in the past when Cysts kept me from doing much) 

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2003)

It's great to see you so positive about your w/o's and having FUN!!!  That's a BIG part of it 

Are you in this wedding?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> powerwalk/ jog 3.5 miles.. (it was getting dark..not too sure about jogging in the new hood at night yet!)



New reality tv show:

*Stacey in the Hood*  

hahaha, couldn't resist. Glad to see your being creative when you can't make it to the gym. 

Hope you have an awesome time at the wedding, and can't wait to see your house.


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's great to see you so positive about your w/o's and having FUN!!!  That's a BIG part of it
> 
> Are you in this wedding?




Thanks Honey!!!!  I am having a blast~ I feel the way I did 2 yrs ago when I WANTED to work out, not like it has been this past yr..just torture!! Its really nice!!!!

Nope I am not in the wedding. Matt is though..Hes A Groomsmen.. I don't really know the couple at all.. Just met them a yr ago.. Matt was good friends w/ the guy when He was in elementary! And its in Waller, Tx (the church part is) then the reception is in Hempstead. On the Lawrence Marshall Golf Course!!  I can't wait!!!  I will not be drinking, but my husband will be getting smashed of course, I actually don't know ANYBODY that will be there.. just will be fun to dance with Matt~! 

THE GROOM TOLD ALL THE GUYS AT THE BACHOLEOR PARTY LAST WEEKEND..WHEN INTRODUCING MATT, THEY SAID THAT HES MARRIED TO THE HOTTEST CHICK IN CYPRESS!!!!!!!!!!!! BLUSH!!! SOOO I GOTTA LIVE UP TO THAT IMPRESSION THEY HAVE NOW OF "MATT'S WIFE.."   I Know, I am lame, but hey.. gotta look my best!!

Right now my mom is highlighting my hair!!!! We just changed the color to a deep auburn (NOT RED) More a mocha color. I had it this color 2 yrs ago, AND HAVE MISSED IT!!!  and now shes putting light color highlights in it..time to wash!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

LMAO AT DVLMN!!! HAHA "STACEY IN THE HOOD" wazzzzzzzzz up doggggg??? (AS RANDY JACKSON WOULD SAY..LOL)
Can't believe my girl got kicked off.. OH WELL.. GOOOO RUBEN

Oh as you can tell..tonights REST night for workouts.. my ENTIRE BODY IS SORE, and I'm walking like I had REAL goooood SEX!  LMAO..ohhh can I say that on here..

OH AND BUTTERFLY..YOUR GONNA HATE ME... MY FILM IS AT WALGREENS RIGHT NOW, THEY SAID IT WOULD BE 2 hours, and I Need to go pick it up NOW, but I have crap all in my hair        I AM SORRY.. I SUCK HUH!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2003)

but ummm.. I least I have made that step to get it to  the store.. You gotta give me some credit there  hehe
I had them put it on a disk And Regular developed film tooo.. and got doubles soo my granny could have some pictures
MAN Maybe My mom will go get them for me??!! 
be right back! 
WHY Am I talking to myself??

Oh well, you guys will have some entertainment in the morning!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2003)

lmao, at least when I have a conversation with myself, I don't type it. 

roflmao


----------



## Jenny (May 14, 2003)

Hey there, the hottest chick in Cypress!! 

You seem really happy sweety, I'm really glad to hear that! 
And I'm so happy that you actually like your legs right now! Was about time  ..

The info on BCAA's I got from Tank was in a PM, but if you PM him I'm sure he'll send it to you too! 

Oooh, so there are pics coming up! GREAT! 

Have a great day sugah!

Jenny


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> lmao, at least when I have a conversation with myself, I don't type it.
> 
> roflmao



LMAO!!!!!!!! your just soooo funny Dvlmn~~~ I was kinda lame huh last night.. lol.. oh well.. Had fun!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

HEY JENNY!!!! LoL Ya I WISH I was the hottest chick in Cypress.. lol..There are a lot of "pretty" people from my little town.. but ummmmm....its really cool that THE Groom said that to Matt.. now maybe he will pay Closer attention to Me! 

Thanks about saying your glad I'm happy!!  It feels good to not be Negative about my body.. 
My Legs are sooooooooo sore still!!??!  

yes there are pics coming up!! They will be on this weekend.. either Friday or Sunday.. My sister will have to help me post them!

Hope you are wonderful doll!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

*ITS ALMOST FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY JENNY!!!! LoL Ya I WISH I was the hottest chick in Cypress.. lol..There are a lot of "pretty" people from my little town.. but ummmmm....its really cool that THE Groom said that to Matt.. now maybe he will pay Closer attention to Me!
> 
> Thanks about saying your glad I'm happy!!  It feels good to not be Negative about my body..
> ...



'Morning Stace!  (well, err, not morning for me..)

I think you'd beat them all! 
Matt's not paying attention to ya?  I'll get over there and kick his ass for ya!!

Wohoo, I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

LoL.. what time is it there?? ( I know we have been through this before..sorry)

THANKS..But it would be a tuff chore to beat them all..lol!

Nope, hes not a very good husband..but we are still young!  And Still working on the whole marriage thing!


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

It's 4:15 PM here now.. 

He needs to realise what he's got and that he's a VERY lucky man! PM me if you want to talk about it..


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

Ohhh cool I thought you were exactly 12 hrs. ahead of us.. but thats not bad at all....cool.. 

Thanks.. I think he likes his big screen Tv more than me... 
not much to talk about right now, I just really hate being married sometimes!

Thats all..


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

Oh no.. you're not THAT far behind! 

Aww, honey, that doesn't sound good.. Rob and I had some really rough times too, but in our case it was better to leave our relationship behind and start over.. I was so upset a lot of times, when he'd just not have a clue.. I'm so happy that it's over, and I've never felt better about myself and my life..
I know think that you and Matt have a much stronger relationship (duuh, you're married and everything ), and I know you'll work things out!! Just put your foot down honey and tell him how you feel! 
Hey, put on a sexy lil' number and stand in front of that big screen and I'm sure he'll forget aaaall about it.. 

I just want to see you happy honey.. 

,
Jenny


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2003)

Damn still no pics... I'll check back this weekend 

Jenny is right about Matt... put your foot down and let him know that if he doesn't want to spend time with you that there are plenty of men out there that would jump at the chance!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

JENNY~ Thank you for the advice.. think I may use it on him real soon.. (getting in a sexy little something) 
Actually our relationship is not THAT strong.. since we never see each other.. but it will get there one day.. hopefully..
I agree what you did w/ Rob was perfect for you.. I have no clue what I will do.. but I am not giving up.. 

BUTTERFLY.. ya I know no pics  sorry.. I am picking them up today though.. and my sis will help me get them on here this weekend.. hopefully friday night!!!!!
Thanks for the advice too doll!!


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

I just got Kelly Clarksons new cd!! Yeah!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

I got the Maralyn Mason CD. wohooooo        

heheeh, how ya doing today?


----------



## Stacey (May 15, 2003)

awesome!!
I'm okay.. how are u???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

doing alright. Probably gonna get in trouble tonight.    Maybe I'll be lucky and they'll fire me for not selling anything. hahhaah

I love being a trainer, but just suck at selling stuff that's all.

Hope you have a great night


----------



## katie64 (May 16, 2003)

Good Morning Stacey Hope you have a great day, honey........


----------



## Stacey (May 16, 2003)

Morning dvlmn.. how did last night go??? Did you get in trouble?? HOPE NOT!!! 
I know how much you love being a trainer.. I wish you didn't have to sell crap either!! Sux!!!

ARE U READY FOR THE WEEKEND??????? YOUR HONEY will be here soon??? When does she get there??
 have a great day!

MORNING KATIE!!! Thanks girl.. I hope u have a wonderful day too!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2003)

lmao got bitched at today when I stopped in. But yelled back so he finally realized why I never sell stuff. lmao

Yep ready for the weekend, I'll miss coming on here some of the time, but will be back monday night. 

She comes in late tonight, she figured I'd have to work so took a late flight. 

Have a great day and an awesome weekend.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2003)

thank you Dvlmn~! I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND With Your Honeypie!!! TREAT HER WONDERFUL & SEXY!! LoL 
I know ya will!!

 Take care..

ps..sorry you got bitched at..want me to come kick your bosses ass???


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Hey sweety! 

Happy monday!  

How was the weekend?


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

Hi Jenny!!

How are you?? I had a great weekend, thanks!!! Hope you did too!!! 
Saturday we went to a wedding..my hubby was a groomsmen! He looked hot in his tux! 
& we had fun dancing..its what we needed..a night together! 
Sunday I shopped..for stuff for our home. His Relatives from Missouri are all coming down this weekend..from thursday- to sunday..and 2 (a newlywed couple, his cousins) are staying w/ us!   So I want everything perfect! 

Have a great afternoon


----------



## Jenny (May 19, 2003)

Hey! 

I'm fine thanks! Really good! 
I had a nice weekend too!! Friday some friends and me went to a bar.. I didn't drink, I ordered diet Coke! The bartender looked at me funny.. 
Saturday I was at a birthday party for 2 friends of mine. Had a really good time! 

I'm glad it's better between Matt and you! Is his schedule still as bad? He should get another job.. 

The house will look fantastic I'm sure! Don't worry about it honey, they'll love it!! 

Have a great day hon!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

Hey Jen~ 

Sounds like you had a great weekend hon!! Good for you for not drinking..  I only had one beer at that wedding..and the rest of the time drank water!! (I was the Driver)
Glad you had fun at the birthday party!!: )

yeah..Matts schudule is very screwed.. Ya know they told us a month before our wedding that he would only be on it for 2 more months..A YR LATER hes still on it!! Really Bites..
He works 2pm-10pm.. some days goes in at 10am though & works 12 hr. shifts. And he works most weekends to. I work 8am (or earlier) to 5pm or later..depending on work.. usually 6pm..

I know, I am trying not to worry about what they will think of my house!! I did buy a lot of pretty flowers that I am planting tonight!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

My Calves are sooooo sore!!!!! 

Saturdays workout was Biceps/triceps
and I did 20 minutes of step work on my aerobic stepper!!  FUN!

Then we danced all night.
Oh and I didn't cheat at the wedding...
they had fajitias thank god..and Ihad  a LOT of chicken, green pepper, Half of a tortilla..ONLY HALF!! everyone else was piggin out.. and half a cup of rice!  and lots of lettuce!! NO CAKE FOR ME!! *although it looked yummy!!


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2003)

Wow!  Such restraint at a wedding!  Atta-Girl!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

THANK YOU!! IT WAS HARD!!! But what helped me was that I had on a supertight long black skirt..and Did not want that "after you eat belly pooch"  Ya know!!!! LoL


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

MEALS TODAY: (sooo far) May 19, 2003

Meal one - 7:30am
zone bar

Meal Two-  10o am
LEAN BODY FOR HER LOW CARB Protein bar (2carbs, 30 p)

Meal three- subway turkey salad, w/ extra turkey! 
lots of lettuce, lots of cucumbers, and about 2 tbsp of fatfree honey mustard!  YUM!

More to come...


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> THANK YOU!! IT WAS HARD!!! But what helped me was that I had on a supertight long black skirt..and Did not want that "after you eat belly pooch"  Ya know!!!! LoL


LOL I know exactly what you mean!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

I'm sooo ready to go home!!!

for the past 5 days in A ROW I get horrible cramps at about 2 or 3:00 EVERY DAY-- at they last all night..


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2003)

i have BAD crampssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 19, 2003)

I'm bacckkkkk what happened to posting your workout?

sorry to hear about the cramps again


----------



## Jenny (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> i have BAD crampssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



Oh No sweety!!  

Are you feeling better today?


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

Sorry Dvlmn~~ I was swamped at work yesterday...

Last night was cardio.. walk/jog 5 miles & trained abs w/ my ab roller, and regular crunches!!

Jenny~ hey honey!! I know I don't know whats up with my cramps?! SUXS! I was able to make it through my jogging though yesterday..took me a little longer..50 minutes..but I did It! 

DVLMN~ HOW WAS THE WEEKEND W/ Your Girl????


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

Morning Stacey!

Sounds like you had a great time at the wedding - and such restraint ... very impressive!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

Morning Nt!! 

Thank you honey!!! 
How are u??


----------



## naturaltan (May 20, 2003)

things are ok ...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

It was fun, to short and to busy. lol But other than that great. 

sorry to hear your so busy.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

Hi dvlmn.. ohhhh man I need details dude ( of your weekend!) 

Guess I need to go check out your journal 

YEP I am Swamped.. but I need to post my meals today..Its a LOW carb day..and I'm hungry!


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

Meal One:
 2 scoops whey, with water

Meal two:
5 oz. chicken breast, 
1 cup greenbeans
5 saltfree peanuts

Meal three:
RTD shake..30 p, 8carbs, 200 calories, 0 sugar

Meal four:
5 oz. chicken
1.5 greenbeans

Meal five
5 oz. chicken
1 cup lettuce

jogging tonight, and its leg day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

add some heavy whipping cream to the shake in the morning, it'll help you feel full longer. 

and how big is 5oz of chicken?  Is that a full chicken breast?

I put more detail for ya in my journal.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

OHHH Okay...I didn't know if I could on a low low carb day.. THANKS!!! 

Its 32grams of protein.. Thats what it says on the back of my bag..a full chicken breast..It may be 6oz.. ??

YEAH..more details..woohoo!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

oh ok on the chicken  

and yes you can, the heavy whipping cream is fat, and no carb.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

Us ure?? Should I eat a tad more???? Its always around 30-35grams..what I buy!  (boneless skinless)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHH I will add the cream then!! Thanks!!!  I may have that for meal 5 instead of the chicken..(2 scoops is 44 grams of protein, and 4 carbs..) Is that okay?????????


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

You taking Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey aren't you. lol I know those stats on the whey protein to.   and Sure sounds good for meal 5, but real food is always better (but i see your probably sick of chicken by now so I'd do the same thing ).  But if your talking about the carbs, nope on a low carb day that's fine. 

Nope 30-35g is perfect. To me 5oz makes it sound like your eating half a chicken breast or something. That's why you'll notice in mine I just say 1 or 2 chicken breasts.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

LoL @ dlvmn..sometimes I FEEL Like I'm eating a whole chicken!!! 

YEP~ Optimum Nutrition..strawberry..love it..  Okay ya I may have that instead tonight..your right doll..sick of chicken!!!!!!!

But is two scoops to many calories once you add the heavy cream?? 

Thank You dvlmn


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

Not if you don't go overboard on the cream. 1-2 Tbsp should be plenty. As well as it'll help slow down the absorption of the whey so it'll keep more of a sustained protein absorption. 

eheh I'm tired of tuna, I have to cook up some chicken tonight after work. lol

Your welcome.


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2003)

Gracias amigo!!!!
Thats normally what I use -- 1tbsp.. or 1.5 no more! 

Yep, I have to cook chicken after work too, IN ONE HR..think of me..I'll be cooking & Planting my flowers!! 

Thanks for your help!!! 
have a great night!!!
I'm leaving work now!
bye!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2003)

lol@stacey, me have fun at work. yeah right.   

Have fun planting flowers, you still owe us pix of your new house. 

Cook some chicken up for me to please.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

heya babe!!!! 
I know I know...sorry work sucks for ya!! Sux for me too.. I really want to take like a week off in ummm MEXICO.. Lmao.. ya right!! Not w/ this mortgage 

Ummm~ bad cramping this morning..whats up w/ me

Oh and Had a great jog- 5 MILES last night.. we ran way more than power walked..yeah..
cody and I were pooped! 

OH & PICS ARE ON THE WAY!! They will be here by friday. I'm actually mailing them to Butterfly  now.. soo be watching in Member pics for them.. I threw in one of my mom and me too at Easter!! I don't have a tan in them..but I do now..  

I COOKED A LOT OF CHICKEN.. :S lol!!

Have a GREAT DAY


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

oh I did not train my legs last night..I sprinted though a lot!!! I ended up watering my yard forever, and planting flowers took FOREVER!!! (I'm a newbie at it..) I HOPE THEY STAY PRETTY!! The ones on my back patio look coooool!! (they are purple..my color) & the front ones are Pink & white! 

fun fun fun..
And I cleaned a ton, and hung more pictures, put pictures in frames..etc.. went to bed at midnight..got up at 6:30am..


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2003)

you are amazing how you can go on little sleep ... I was in bed at 10 and up at 6


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

Good Morning Nt darlingggggggg!! How are U?

I guess my bodys use to it~ But come friday I am pooped.. TIME just Flies after 10:30 when Matt gets home..and before I know its Midnight or later!!!! I usually get up at 5:45 or 5:50 but my boss is out of town this week, so I have been sleeping till 6:30!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

at 10 pm I was watering my yard!


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2003)

I am good - because I had a enough sleep.  I find that when I go hard at the gym, I can't stay awake for longer than 10'ish.  

Come Friday, we're geared up.  We do not usually sleep in on the weekends which is nice - we get full day in.  Car's washed, cleaning done by 10am and we're ready to enjoy the day.  

How are things with your fine self?


----------



## butterfly (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> at 10 pm I was watering my yard!


Night time is the best time to water your yard in Houston in the summer... if you try to water during the day it's so hot that most of the water will evaporate before it can soak into the ground


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

Butterfly~~ YEP YOUR RIGHT.. My mom taught me that..she was always watering after 8pm (which is still sometimes hot) 
I have been turning on my sprinklers at 8-- going running.. then at 9 I turn them off.. & most nights at 10pm I am watering the landscaping!! 
crazy!!!

Nt-- Your lucky you can go to bed that early!! I WISH!!!! 

I'm Good..thanks.. just swamped/buried  at work.. freakin sucks!!!!!!! And at home I am sooo busy trying to get everything Perfect for my guest that are coming tomorrow night..and staying till sunday..yuck!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

I have horrible pains in my lower side!!!! (like a permanent cramp) Been there since I woke up this morning! When I suck in my lower tummy, it hurts real bad....as if I have done 1000 or MORE crunches.. ????

Meals Today:

M1: didn't feel like eating.. but had a Zone bar

M2: one huge Chicken breast..thinking its more like 6oz... 
       1 cup green beans.

M3:  Rtd Protein shake.. 30 p, 8 carbs

M4:  (will Be) 5 oz. chicken breast, 1 cup green beans
and I'm outta fat.. going to grocery store tomorrow.
Think I can scrap a tablespoon outta my PB! 

M5:  chicken/ green beans ..


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

hey do you like turkey?  Here's a good treat for ya, get ground turkey and a packet of taco seasoning,  Put it on a whole wheat tortilla, and add a little lettuce and green pepper.  tastes awesome. Turkey is good for you and comes in handy to not get so tired of chicken.

hmmmm sure it's a cramp or just really tight?  did you stretch good after all your sprinting?


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

I LOVE TURKEY!!! I buy it a lot.. thanks for that tip.. I Have never put taco seasoning in it.. that sounds YUMMY
My mom found Low carb WHEAT tortillas at HEB! And they are yummy!!!!!!!! 

No I did not stretch last night at ALL!~!
do u think thats it?? Sure does hurt!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

cound be, expecially if your body isn't used to all the sprinting. It may have just tightened up alot, that happens to me sometimes when I actually do cardio. roflmao

Try warming up on the bike tonight and then do some stretching and see if it makes it feel better.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

I don't know...this feels very weird..and very painfull!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2003)

sorry wish I could help more.


----------



## Stacey (May 21, 2003)

its okay doll!! thanks!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

My back is aching me a little bit...but Ithink it was that I went heavy on squats today and tried it w/out my belt on....I think my back didn't like that very much....

Hope you are feeling better, Stacey!

I thought that if  you watered too latein the night, you'd get grass mold or something?


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

Hey Burner.. Sorry about your back doll!!

Nope not in Houston.. u HAVE to water at night! ~ 

I feel horrible..have no idea how long I will make it here today! 

I have this horrible shooting pain on my right side and it goes from like (3 inches to the right of my belly button) all the way down to my ya know.. lol.. and Like if I "suck in" my tummy, ITS SOO PAINFUL.. and just sittin here hurts the hold side... I donno.. hurts to walk fast to!


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Oh no honey!! You're still not better! 

Sweets, please go to the doctor!! Is it the same type of pain you got with your cysts??

Oh no Stace, I feel so bad for you...  

 ,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

I know, I don't know what this is.. IT HURTS!!! Its different pain than my cysts pain...neverfelt this!!!!! I really don't want to go to the dr.!! But I WILL if it don't go away today!

your the best, thanks sooo much for caring so much about me honey!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

Dvlmn & my brother also think that I could have pulled something when doing my sprints on tuesday night..but I didn't Do that many.. and I didn't feel bad afterwards or during..???


----------



## naturaltan (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> I know I know...sorry work sucks for ya!! Sux for me too.. I really want to take like a week off in ummm MEXICO.. Lmao.. ya right!! Not w/ this mortgage



This is my biggest concern about getting a house ...


----------



## naturaltan (May 22, 2003)

Hope you start feeling better Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

ohhh I know Nt.. actually are mortgage is not that bad..we didn't want an outstanding note.. soo we picked a small & comfy home, that we could afford going places/going to clubs, etc..
just w/ decorating it right now, I'm spending a LOT of money...lol

Thanks, I am looking up doctors right now..trying to find this one gyno that my neighbor has gone to for 15 yrs. Shes got problems worse than me..and LOVES him.. I really don't like my dr... soooo I might try a new one!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

I'm glad you're going to the doc sweetheart! 

You have such a positive outlook on things, I love it! A true doll, that's what you are! 

Hope you're starting to feel better soon!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

I just called my dr. And they are going to call me back. The nurse thinks something major is wrong and She needs to go talk to my dr. and shes going to call me back.. I may be going there soon! (its just 5 min. down the road)!~!


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH JENNY!!! Your soooo sweet!!

Kay They want to see me, I am going in at 2:30!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

Hi Stacey  I haven't stopped in here bofore...sure looks good...good info and lots of good friends. Its nice and comfy.

I hope you are feeling better. Did you go to the doctor, yet?......no of course not.......you are in Texas like ME and its only 11:45 am so you still have a little while. 

Let us know dear how it went when you get finished.


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

Hey Buff!! Thanks for coming to my journal land!!  Yes lots of GOOOD Friends in here.. I love all of ya'll!!!

Yep, its 12:18pm now.. just watching the clock go by here at work..trying to stay busy..but I'm in pain... I am leaving at 1:45pm. 

I will let ya'll know, THANK YOUHONEY For checking in on me!!!  Your Tooo Nice!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2003)

good luck. Hate to say it, but hope me and your bro are right. 

**Hugs**


----------



## Stacey (May 22, 2003)

I know d~ I hope ya'll are right too.. 
I'm leaving now babe
THANKS!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2003)

byeeeeee good luck. see you tomorrow.


----------



## Jenny (May 22, 2003)

Good luck honey!!  I'm glad you're going!


----------



## butterfly (May 22, 2003)

I'm sorry you're in pain... let us know what the doc says!!!

Fade got the mail and said we got the pics today!!!  Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

hey Satey! What??? You got an owie? Poor thing...I dinked up my elbow in tyhe gym this afternoon myself...think I trie dto go too heavy on skull crushers....I slammed a couple iburprofrin..and rubbed in some of that asprecreme stuff...so I have that funny, minty, old folks smell...sure I am going to be popular at work tonight...

Yo, NT-
right now..actually is the BEST time to get a house!
It is a buyer's market, rates are low! You can get alot more house for the money...I bet you could find a nice house with enough room for what you are paying for rent? If you do not want to do yard work..go for a town home or one of those housing communities that the home owner's association provides lawn care.

Hiya b!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

How did it go last night? Is the pain gone yet? 

XOXO,
Jen


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2003)

yeah Stacey ... I see you're on now, what's the scoop?  Hope it wasn't as major as the nurse first thought.

take care of yourself sweetie.


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

YEAH Ya'll got the pictures..Awesome!

Well I went to the dr... waited for an hour before he saw me..
He did a Inside Ultrasound..
I have a big cysts in my ovary..the right side! SUX! They also took a blood tests to make sure I'm not pregnant.. and I'll know that result in a few hrs. He doesn't think I am though..they took a regular pregnancy test too..negative. He wants me to try this new pill that you take for 21 days and its suppose to break down the cysts..it worked on another girl. If it doesn't then I have to have surgery! 

no running/jogging he said.. Only light walking..for short times.. or the cysts could rupture.



Thank you guys so much for caring so much about me!!!! I love all of you!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

morning Nt!!! 

Thanks for caring babe!! 

How are u???


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

Stacey, you cant keep all these people in suspense.  Are you okay?


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

OH no honey!!  I'm so sorry!! I really hope those pills are going to work..
I really don't know what to say, this so sucks! 

And no cardio either? I hate hearing that since I know how much you've enjoyed those workouts.. 

Lotsa hugs,
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

HI ESKIMO!!!! THANKS FOR COMING HERE...
  
I just posted about my dr.'s trip above!!!
Have a great one doll!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

Heya Jen!!!
Thank you honey!!! I hope they work too!!!
I know, when he said that the cysts could rupture if i jog..or do hard cardio.. I was so upset!!! I will have to keep my diet perfect..b/c the birth control pills I'm on..if I don't work out..they make u gain weight!! 

I was just starting to see good results to in my legs!! But my health is important.


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Of course, you really have to think about your health silly! 
I have that problem with bc pills too.. It sucks.. I'm thinking of quitting them since I'm not using them much lately..  

Take it real easy sweety and listen to what the Dr is saying..

Is Matt taking good care of you? He better be or I'll  ..


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

Yikes.  That sounds scary.  I wish you the best!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2003)

take care of yourself sweetie!

I"m doing good ... looking forward to seeing a whole auditorium of ripped ladies tomorrow.  We are both pretty excited about it.  I've got the camera ready ... speaking of cameras, you said something about pics??  I better go check that out.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 23, 2003)

God Stacey.....girl, are you okay?

I've been missing talking to you lately.   I'm on, did you get my pm?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> I was just starting to see good results to in my legs!! But my health is important.



 Awesome priorities. 

How you feeling today?  Sorry to hear about he probs again, hopefully the pills work. **crossing fingers for you**


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> Is Matt taking good care of you? He better be or I'll  ..




I'm with Jenny here.


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

You better listen to the doc and take it easy or I'll send fade your way to make sure you do 

LOVE THE PICS you sent!!!  You'll have to send more of the inside of the house next!  I'm going to scan them here at work in a few minutes since it's dead here (it's so pretty outside!) and I'll have them posted before I leave work today


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

THANKS ANN!! I will listen to my Dr!! Promise!! Wouldn't want you to have to send Fade after my bootie!! 

THANKS ABOUT MY PICS!!! I am taking more pics of the inside this weekend!  I WISH it was dead here today..your so lucky!! Cool..your gonna scan them there..YOUR SOOO AWESOME!! THANK YOU SO MUCH SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> God Stacey.....girl, are you okay?
> 
> I've been missing talking to you lately.   I'm on, did you get my pm?



OMG TAMMY!!!! I MISS YOU SOOO MUCH!! YES! I got your PM thanks..I'll send ya one back soon sweets!!!! WOW I miss U!!!!! 
Yep..lots going on w/ my body..lol!! I WILL Be okay..I hope!! LoL!!!! I go and pick up these pills after work that are suppose to reduce the cyst..hopefully they work and I won't need surgery!!

HOW ARE U???? WHATS GOING ON IN YOUR WORLD????
TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF HONEY!!!

LOVE YA


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Of course, you really have to think about your health silly!
> I have that problem with bc pills too.. It sucks.. I'm thinking of quitting them since I'm not using them much lately..
> 
> ...



JENNY~ Hey dear! I know I hate BC Pills but I HAVE to take them..they control my cysts... I guess..they are suppose to..lol!!
I will take it easy~ last night I mopped/cleaned the ENTIRE House for 3.5 hours.. took forever..and I was hurting..but it HAD to be done..we are having guest tonight & all weekend! 
 
NO MATTS NOT TAKING CARE OF ME~ We aren't on speaking terms.. He asked how the appt. went..and that was all. WE had a horrible Fight..worst ever.. Last night at midnight..and I cried in my bathroom for an hour.. w/ him beating on the door... suxs... I don't know what I am going to do.. and I don't want to be w/ his family or Him this weekend.. ALLLLL FREAKING weekend ~ 
 
Sorry to go off..lol


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

Thank you Eskimo!!! Your really cool! 

NT~OMG DUDE.. I TOTALLY AM AN IDIOT..I BET YOUR EXCITED ABOUT THIS WEEKEND!! YOUR SOOO LUCKY!!!!!! GIVE J'BO A HUGE HUG FOR ME PLEASE!!!!!!  TAKE A LOT OF PICS!!! HAVE FUN HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

DVLMN~~ thank you babe.. no I'm in pain.. but I'll be on painkillers soon.. Might make EVERYTHING better..LoL!!!  
How are u today cutie??


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Stacey.. honey! 
Don't stay at the house this weekend.. Go home to your mom's! With all the cysts and everything, you REALLY don't need the stress!! It could make it WORSE! Honey, please do that.. Matt needs to understand that it's NOT ok to treat you like that..
Just leave a note and let him hanlde it.. You can't be Ms sunshine all weekend just to show his family.. Actually, I'm pretty sure you could, but you really should not! You need to rest and have a calm weekend. Let your mom and dad take care of you this weekend instead..

Please..


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

Jenny!!!!  THANK YOU honey!!!  I WISH I could stay at my moms..
But his family is in town from Missouri that we never see for this huge 200 PEOPLE Graduation party for his brother alll day tomorrow (from 2pm-- to LATE..like midnight) I don't think I am staying the hole time!
his parents are having a party tonight to for the missouri family..but I am not going.. I'm going to my moms after work!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

But but.. you CAN! So what if you miss his family this one time, there'll be plenty of others.. You have a medical problem, blame that!

That Matt deserves a can of woop ass!! 
I'm sorry honey, maybe I shouldn't say that.. But you are such a wonderful, sweet and positive person and seeing you with a guy that's not treating you well really sucks..


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Jenny!! I will try and not go!! I promise!!! I see these people once a yr though (not that I am close to them ya know) 

NO U can say that about Matt..he needs a HUGE Can of whoop ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Ok sweety, I hope you will! 

I'm going offline now, take care of yourself! 
I hope the weekend will turn out ok after all!

Luv ya sweety ,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

Thank you Jenny sooo Much!!!! Your soooo Sweet!!!!!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful weekend!! And I promise I will take care of myself 

Love ya darlin'
Stacey


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NO U can say that about Matt..he needs a HUGE Can of whoop ass!!!!!!!!!


I have some whoop ass left over from the last can my wife gave me.  You are free to use it on Matt!


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT~OMG DUDE.. I TOTALLY AM AN IDIOT..I BET YOUR EXCITED ABOUT THIS WEEKEND!! YOUR SOOO LUCKY!!!!!! GIVE J'BO A HUGE HUG FOR ME PLEASE!!!!!!  TAKE A LOT OF PICS!!! HAVE FUN HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ok ... that's one hug for Stacey ... anyone else wish to send along kisses/hugs to JBo?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ok ... that's one hug for Stacey ... anyone else wish to send along kisses/hugs to JBo?




me to, me toooooo


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

LMAO @ ESKIMO~~ THANKS BABE~ Send it my way 

GO check out My pics in Member pics!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2003)

ahhh hope ya get some kick ass pain killers. 

But Jenny is right you really shouldn't be in that environment with the amount of pain your in. Plus it's serious, and he has to deal with that. Otherwise your gonna end up overdoing it and ending up sick or making it worse. 

**looking up tickets on travelocity**


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

> But Jenny is right you really shouldn't be in that environment with the amount of pain your in. Plus it's serious, and he has to deal with that. Otherwise your gonna end up overdoing it and ending up sick or making it worse.



 

No, I know, I didn't leave yet..


----------



## eskimo515 (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ok ... that's one hug for Stacey ... anyone else wish to send along kisses/hugs to JBo?


NT, Give her one for me!!!  And you can pack some of my leftover whoop ass can to give to the judges id she doesnt win.


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> ahhh hope ya get some kick ass pain killers.
> 
> But Jenny is right you really shouldn't be in that environment with the amount of pain your in. Plus it's serious, and he has to deal with that. Otherwise your gonna end up overdoing it and ending up sick or making it worse.
> ...



I know.. but he thinks this is whimpy girlie pains.. He doesn't understand how bad this actually does hurt. ya I can work..cause I'm sitting at my desk..avoiding walking around the office.. ya know.
Jenny is sooo right.. and I will rest!! Don't worry.. screw laundry..screw cleaning.. I have enough clothes to last me 2 months.. he can wash his own damn clothes! 


U guys are wonderful to me, I promise I will take care of myself for ya'll!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> he can wash his own damn clothes!



   

Wimpy girly pains?? I can't believe he said that!!  Matt, this is for you:   


Sorry, got a bit carried away with the smilies..


----------



## Jenny (May 23, 2003)

Oh, btw, love the new avvy..


----------



## butterfly (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> he can wash his own damn clothes!


Hell ya he can!!!   

Love your avi pic!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 23, 2003)

Heya Jenny~ GIRL Your hilarious with thoughs smilies.. THEY ARE EXACTLY what I'm thinking right now..

THANKS about the avi~
Thank YOU BUTTERFLY!~ Without u I would be Lostttttttttttt!!!!!!!

Kay, I'm now at my moms house, just crashed on the couch for 30 min..and I'm thinking about going back to it..LoL

Have a great weekend girls!!!! & guys!


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2003)

Hey honey! 

How did the weekend go? I hope you spent most of it at your moms or Matt REALLY appoligized and made up for his behaviour!

Take care sweets! 

Jen


----------



## butterfly (May 26, 2003)

You have Monday off, too???  I sure hope you are using the day to reast!!!  Did you get your meds???

Later sweetie!


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Oh, you guys have the monday off?  
It will be really slow here at work today..
But we have thursday and friday off here


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Stac.

I am sorry to hear that your not feeling well....i wish i could do something.

Your avi is beautiful...you are a wonderful women who deserves to be happy...so do what ever it takes girl. 

xxxjenny


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

Morning Stacey ... how are things?  How was the long weekend?


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You have Monday off, too???  I sure hope you are using the day to reast!!!  Did you get your meds???
> 
> Later sweetie!



Hey Butterfly~ Yep I had monday off!!! And I did rest yesterday...
I got my medicine on Saturday morning..that shit sucks..it makes me feel like I'm going to puke..makes my tummy hurt.. etc..but thats what its suppose to do!! HOPEFULLY ITS WORKING!!!!!!

How was your day off??


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

Thanks Nt, Butterfly, Jenny, and Jenny (LOL ) for checking on me!!!  Love  you guys!!

Well heres the scoop:
friday night nothing happend..I was in bed when he got home!!
Saturday I got up and was packing to go to my grannys farm (to rest  & get away) and we got in A huge fight..that turned into a GREAT talk.. where we were not aruging.. Matt was crying his eyes out!!! It was like someone had died!! And I told him how I felt.. that I want the guy I married back..the muchy/sensitive guy who called me "his princess" And other names all the time!~~ 
Anyway..make a LONNNNNNNNG story short.. we are dating again..I told him the only thing that we can do is to start over..

So we are boyfriend/girlfriend again! LoL
and all day saturday at the party he was totally catering to ME in front of 150 people..kept making me sit down.. getting me water.. etc.. and kissing me a thousand times...lol.. my mom was like..whats his deal.. 
it was good!!
Then sunday he took me on our first date.. we went to the mall and walked around..and then he took me out to eat at a nice place!
Then yesterday we took Cody to a Park, and we had a picnic! It was really neat, then we hung out at home forever in the yard..something we had never done! It was great!!!!!
I think everythings going to be fine!! 

Thank you all for caring so much about me..


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

Well good for you guys!!   

What did I say before ... being married is damn hard work.


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

Stacey that sounds great...sometimes it takes tough times to make the marriage stronger and happier. There is always light at the end of a fight....and great make up sex too. hehe. 

love yah babe.


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2003)

Aww honey, that's SO GREAT!  I'm so very happy to hear that!!  
I guess he realised what he had and that he wasn't taking very good care of it, it was about friggin time!  

,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

NT~ Your DAMN Right, being married is hard work!! Soooo did you have fun at the competition????

J'BO~~ THANK YOU HONEY!!!  And yep, damn good sex!!!!  but no more now, b/c of my cysts..it was too painful the second go round!!
& Congratulations to you girl!! I AM SOOO PROUD OF YOU 

JENNY~~~ THANKS GIRLIE! Yep, he did realize what he was about to lose!!!! THANK GOD!! my rings too pretty to give up!!   (I am kiddin~ kinda..LoL)


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

the comp was very very cool!  It was our first one, so it was simply amazing to see sooo many beautiful women in one spot ... all fit, lean and mean.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Well good for you guys!!
> 
> What did I say before ... being married is damn hard work.


Being married is the easy part...staying married - now that is the hardest thing I have ever done in my whole life.  But it sure is worth it.


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

NT~ I bet it was totally amazing!!! I have never been to one either..and I am planning on going to one this summer!!  Glad ya'll had a great time!!!
I bet Meeting J'Bo was the best part~ Your sooo lucky.. I just love her, shes sooo SWEET & AWESOME!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

Eskimo~ Your very right!!!!!
This is the hardest thing I have ever done to.. 
I thought it wasn't suppose to be THIS hard...
lol


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

She is a great person and was in sensational shape.  She and Trisha's first personal trainer were the reason we went.  I was actually pretty nervous about meeting her after we saw her.  She is a beautiful lady and quite intimidating that way because of it.  So ... to resolve my shyness, I sent in Trisha first.     Then followed her after she broke the ice.


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

your hilarious Nt!!! Beautiful women are intimidating for some reason..but then you find out that they are SOO easy to talk to ~ And are Normal just like us after talking to them


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

I'm sure I'll be the same if WE meet ... send in the missus first.


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2003)

initimidating? thats silly....i wanta meet everyone....not intimidate  i am just a normal everyday girl....

Stacey  is all i gotta say....

Having a bad day over here


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2003)

Hey Stacey.................Just wanted you to know I hope you get to feeling better very soon! If you can get rid of Matt, I'm willing to take care of you!! j/k!!


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> And yep, damn good sex!!!!


Just think how good it will be after you make him wait awhile!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 27, 2003)

I'm fighting back tears of joy for you girl!  

I'm sooo glad he wised up!  Getting through the tough times will make your marriage stronger for sure!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> initimidating? thats silly....i wanta meet everyone....not intimidate  i am just a normal everyday girl....



I'm like that with any lady as good looking as yourself ... it would be no different than meeting any other lady IM'ers.   I'm actually pretty shy when it comes to meeting women.


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm fighting back tears of joy for you girl!
> 
> I'm sooo glad he wised up!  Getting through the tough times will make your marriage stronger for sure!!!


BF........................must be something about those Texas women! You and Stacey must be the sweetest girls ever. Only both of you are married! Damn!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> initimidating? thats silly....i wanta meet everyone....not intimidate  i am just a normal everyday girl....
> 
> Stacey  is all i gotta say....
> ...



Thanks girl!!! I know your just a normal girl 

I am having one Horrible day also!!!!!!!! Cried in the bathroom...I HATE MY BOSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm fighting back tears of joy for you girl!
> 
> I'm sooo glad he wised up!  Getting through the tough times will make your marriage stronger for sure!!!



awwwww, thank you butterfly sooo much!!!!! You mean the world to me!!  

I hope this makes us much stronger...I know it will take time though!


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey Stacey.................Just wanted you to know I hope you get to feeling better very soon! If you can get rid of Matt, I'm willing to take care of you!! j/k!!



WoW Thank you so much dg806, that means a lot honey~
I hope I get to feeling better real soon to.
Right now, I am just miserable!

lol..I'll remember that now.. that your willing to take care of me if Matt don't...Lmao!! Thank ya babe


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2003)

congrats, and so glad he pulled his head out of his a$$. 

sounds like you ended up having a great weekend.  I'm glad.


----------



## Stacey (May 27, 2003)

Thank you so much Dvlmn  ya I had a good weekend..I was just in a lot of pain!!! I stayed on drugs all weekend..lol!
I did relax..
before I went to the party (after the fight..) I slept for 2 hrs on saturday afternoon..
Then on sunday I got up at 8am..and then went back to sleep at 11:30am..and slept till 3pm!! It was nice..Cody was sleeping right next to me! *Matt was at his parents house cleaning~ then he came home and we went to the mall & went out to eat! 

Anyway..how was your weekend?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2003)

I worked quite a bit this weekend. But alot of it was for the guys up north so was really good money.

wow your all rested up.  And that's sweet what you two went and did, sounds like he's making an effort now. I'm so happy for you. 

Does it feel like your medicine is helping yet?


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

hey stacie!
Dang! How dod I miss all this? I am sorry that you had to go thru all that...but it at least sounds as if your other half is coming around.

How are you feeling? Now I feel like a heel for not reading this journal more often....


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I'm actually pretty shy when it comes to meeting women.



ha! I tell women the same thing, NT....wanna know somethnig??
They do NOT believe me!
 
honest! Now, in front of friends or people I am comfortable with, I am very talkative (can you imagine that??)

but...I am she and intimidated by women..the better looking the worse it is.
That was one of the reasons I took that job as a bouncer, so I can meet people and be more comfortable with people.
I think it is working.
This past weekend, I walked up to some nice, good looking girl and said hello, and then the usual, 'Are you hainga good time tonight, etc..".
then I siad I had to go back to work, I saw her, thought she was someone I had to meet and then walked off..

It works. I am still shy at times, but not nearly as bad as I was..


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2003)

DVLMN~
HEY HONEY! ya, I got a lot of rest.. hmm? Sleeping sounds so good right now! I'm in lots of pain!!! 
I'm glad you had a good weekend..and made some money!  Yeah!!! 

Burner:   
hey you!  How are you? Yes...I think my other half is coming around!!! FINALLY!!!!!!! 
take care :Kiss:


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2003)

I have bad cramps -- sharp pains-- and I wanna go home!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 28, 2003)

hang in there babe....here is a big hug for you....kiss too....just breath and relax you will be better soon


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

are the pills helping at all?  did the dr say when the pain should subside?


----------



## Stacey (May 28, 2003)

thanks J'Bo~I needed that!!! 

Nt~ the medicine is not suppose to make me feel better...its trying to break up my cysts..soo it makes me sick..??! Yuck!
We Will not know if they are helping until he does an ultrasound on me again in 2 wks!


----------



## eskimo515 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> thanks J'Bo~I needed that!!!
> 
> Nt~ the medicine is not suppose to make me feel better...its trying to break up my cysts..soo it makes me sick..??! Yuck!
> We Will not know if they are helping until he does an ultrasound on me again in 2 wks!


Stacey, since you are on the meds, do you have to restrict your diet at all or can you eat whatever you want?


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

I hope you're feeling better today! 

XOXO,
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> Stacey, since you are on the meds, do you have to restrict your diet at all or can you eat whatever you want?



Hi Eskimo! 
Well.. I am just eating what I can w/o puking... I'm not really dieting..but I am not eating bad either.. I can't get to that "I'm Full" feeling..cause that makes my stomach hurt..soo I have just been snacking a lot.

Yesterday this was my diet:

Bfast~ 6oz.Yogurt & 10 grapes
then I Left work at 12:30 in horrible pain and went home..

At home I had 3 slices of turkey breast on HALF a slice of Whole wheat LOW carb Bread (6 carbs) w/ mustard
& had about 5 pretzels..then slept for 3 hours

At 7pm I Had 4 oz. of chicken breast, 1 cup of green beans, 1 cup of lettuce
one tablespoon of pb

then at 9:30 I had 3 bite size snackwells chocolate chip cookies that my mom brought me (She came and took care of me..brought me a  heating pad)..
then I had a handful of chexmix b/c my tummy was growling..
and thats all. 
And ALOT of water!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

Hey Jenny!! Thanks girl..I'm a little better today...since I was on a heating pad all day yesterday!

yesterday as soon as I got to work I was in a lot of pain!! I had a meeting at 11:30AM And throughout I was trying not to cry. 
Then as soon as I got out at 12:15.. my doctors nurse called me..And I just bursted out crying to her telling her I was in pain..and she wanted me to go home and rest and that if it got ANY worse to Go to the ER, call the dr..and have him meet me there...
Then she told me I have to start taking this hormone pill once a week, and she also told me that My throid was low..that normal is between 22-35 and I'm at 20. Not bad.. just they want me to get it checked out!

anyway..soo I got home at 1:30 and ate a tad..then layed on the couch w/ Cody (pup) till 5pm!!! Then mY mom came over and brought me my heating pad! And stayed w/ me till 9pm. 

& I went back to bed at 11 w/ my heating pad! 

I feel rested~ I'm sore from all the cramping..but yesterdays pain was much worse!!!!! I have pain pills now


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Oh honey, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well! 

However, your attitude is amazing! You are such a positive person! I know if I felt like that I would walk around yelling and bitching at everyone!

Are you at work now? I hope not, you'd probably be better off at home resting.

Tyroid is low too? You need to go check that out sweety!

I'm so glad Matt and you are getting along though, I bet that makes all of this a lot easier! 

Keep that positive outlook hon,
Jenny


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh honey, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well!
> 
> However, your attitude is amazing! You are such a positive person! I know if I felt like that I would walk around yelling and bitching at everyone!



I WAS!!! And I got in trouble yesterday for having a "bad additude"
 

Thanks honey~ Its easier to try and be postive then to be all Whiny All the time!! 

I will get my throid checked..asap! 

How are U?????


----------



## Jenny (May 29, 2003)

Well, you have every right to be bitchy honey!  

Me, I'm doing great thanks!  Have the day off today, so I've been out in the sun all day! I'm getting pretty tan actually, was about friggin time!  Came back from spinning a little while ago and I'm beat.. Was supposed to meet some friends tonight, but I think I'll skip it, I'm sooo tired! 

How long is it supposed to take before the pills have broken down the cysts?


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

Hey Jenny~ I know..I thought I had every right to be bitchy too..but I guess not So I'm just being real quiet, & getting my work done! 
SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE DOING GREAT~~~ LUCKY U with the day off!!!! Thats great your getting a tan! I love laying out in the sun!!! My tans fading fast..need to get out in the sun again..or in the tanning beds!
I bet you are beat from spinning..maybe after u rest awhile u will fell like meeting your friends later!! 

ITS SUPPOSE to take this pill about 20 days to break down the cyst.. I go back soon for an ultrasound and we will see whats up with it..!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

Hi there.   Sorry to hear your in so much pain.  Is it better today?  and when is your follow up ultrasound?

Matt better be treating you good now.


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2003)

hiya stacey!
it's not getting any better.....I sorry...but as jenny says, you as such a trooper to bear thru it!
Hey! Ya gotta love your mom! Didn't you say that your house is closer to her now?
I was at a b-day party of a bartender from the club this past Sunday night. One of the waitresses brought her little puppy. Not sure what it was but it was cute!
(heh..I am trying to see if I can sell her and her sons a town home)

hey...hook up your friends, right!
it is nice outside today, but I am showered and look nice...was supposed to be going and shadowing an agent to go to a listing apointment this afternoon..but I think it got cancelled..not sure yet...(would rather be outside getting some sun)
you be good! And may your pains subside and go away!
mike


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hi there.   Sorry to hear your in so much pain.  Is it better today?  and when is your follow up ultrasound?
> 
> Matt better be treating you good now.



Hey honey!!!  I am okay right now Its crampy..but I have a heating pad on it right now
 
My followup is in about 15 days!! I need to set up the appt.!!  It may be sooner since I am hurting! 

Matt is treating much better!! He is working though a lot this week..12 hr. days! 

How are you??


----------



## eskimo515 (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ITS SUPPOSE to take this pill about 20 days to break down the cyst.. I go back soon for an ultrasound and we will see whats up with it..!!


Boy, that's a long time.  Sounds like you're making the best of a crappy situation.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

BURNER: you are so sweet!~ 
Nope acutally my mom is farther now..only by 5 minutes.. it takes her 15 mintues to get to my house now!! Yep Gotta love her!! Shes the best!
Sorry your appt. got cancelled this afternoon  That stinks!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

I know it is a long time  
But last time I only took a pill similar to this one for 3 days..and it did nothing to the cysts..& I had surgery..
So keeping my fingers crossed that it works!!


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

Good God ~ ITS ONLY 2pm


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey honey!!!  I am okay right now Its crampy..but I have a heating pad on it right now
> 
> My followup is in about 15 days!! I need to set up the appt.!!  It may be sooner since I am hurting!
> ...



hehe so are the pain meds helping?  Wow yeah make the appointment and then pull it in if you need to.

Well work he has to do, but other than that I'm happy for you and glad he got smart. 

I'm doing alright not really wanting to go to work today but have to. I'm soooo close to telling my manager to Fuq off. If he'd have pushed or said anything else last night I would have. But I'm sure I won't be working there much longer. My sales suck and won't be getting much better.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

yes! The pain meds are working! as good as they can!
Ya the guy has to work... just sucks that its so much! Hes gotta work saturday from 2pm-10pm also!  We just found out!

anyway..ya know I am about to tell my boss to fuck off toooooo...one of them ( I have 2) has not said a word to me today..b/c hes pissed that I left yesterday..but he has NO heart...doesn't care about health issues or anything..hes just a slave driver!~ hate him..hes going to hell is what my mom says

supposley my two bosses got into it yesterday after I left!! the meanie was bitching about me leaving because of "cramps" & the cool one told him that its serious, that his wife went through all this  and that it is PAINFUL!! THANK GOD One of them understands!!!!

I'm sorry your manager is a dick too dvlmn!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2003)

Tell the asshead boss that he's lucky the doc didn't put you on bedrest!  

Glad you have one boss that is understanding.


----------



## eskimo515 (May 29, 2003)

I cant believe you can work with all that going on inside you (although with a new crib, I guess you have to.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Tell the asshead boss that he's lucky the doc didn't put you on bedrest!
> 
> Glad you have one boss that is understanding.



I KNOW!!!!  
This guy just don't give a shit!!!! 
  
He is VERY lucky I am not on bedrest!!

which I WAS yesterday..he didn't care!!!!!!!! Asssssssss


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2003)

Eskimo..
I know, I can't believe I am here.. but at a mortgage company..at the end of the month..people work on their death beds...which I hate!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2003)

I WANNNNNA WORKOUT!!!      

I really really really am sick of doing nothing!!!  
I want to go walking at least~ ya know.. I'm bored at night..when I'm bored I snack!! not good peeps!!
I was doing sooo damn good.. and Now this totally is a major setback..ya I know its for my health..blah blah blah..but man I was getting ripped!!!! And now I feel like yuck! 

Sorry Just had to vent!!!
I think I may go for a "SHORT WALK" after work.. not powerwalking..just up and down my street... that may make me feel a tad better!!!

Last night I was SO Bored I made HOMEMADE Oatmeal Penut Butter (w/ my natural Penut butter) cookies!!! They are yummy.. and I ate toooo much Dough!! Had a bad tummy ache too..serves me right! 

But Matt liked them!  If he only knew what kind of PB it was..hehe!


----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2003)

Tell Matt you two are going on a getaway October.  Tell him, don't ask, tell him you're Vegas bound!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

you are coming with us babe...you gotta.


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2003)

YA'LL ARE FUNNY~~ I HOPE WE CAN!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2003)

well sure ya can ... 

If everyone who says they're going comes, it will be a huge party!  It will be IM takes on Vegas - what a sight that will be!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

Dr. NT has spoken! now...do what your Doc tells you! The hot DRY air will do you good...


That really sux that that one manager is an ass with you! At least the other one is in your corner! 
I know how much you like that job and how hard you have worked to get to the position you are in..hope that guy doesn't ruin it for you! Is he single? I mean, I am single...but I also can understand when someone has health issues and can help out..but he..wow...
ha! Fade is close..how 'bout have Fade have a little talk with him...I bet he could be convincing...


be great to see the 'gang' in september! and...as one of my most favoritist texans...you HAVE to be there!


----------



## katie64 (May 30, 2003)

Oh Princess, I am so sorry your going through this, I had no idea, I really hope the meds help, I agree with Jenny, your so wonderful all the time, Matt must feel like the luckiest man alive, your such a sweetheart, even while going through all that you are, sorry about one of your bosses too, some people are just destined to hell, I'll be thinking of you honey, take care of yourself...............


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Stacey!  

How was your weekend!? Mine was good! Went to a Spinning Instructor Education day on saturday. We were spinning for a total of about 3.5 hours, it was crazy! I was so beat! One girl actually fainted.. 
Yesteday my kids in my dance classes had their final show with all the other kids in the dance studio. My kids did so well, I got all teary eyed! 

I really hope you are feeling better honey!  I feel your pain for not being able to work out, but please dont panic about it honey. It's not easy, but this is for your health.. 

Honey, you are beautiful, smart and an overall wonderful person, don't forget that!  


Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi little hotty...how are you doing....just making sure you had a great/realxing weekend....thinking of you


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Honey, where are you?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Jenny!! 

I'm here.. just swamped at work!!   

I'll be back in a few minutes..

I won't be allowed on here much anymore...sooo I'm going to get me a new home computer soooon!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Babe! 

I'm just glad you're ok, I was worried that you were home in bed with horrible cramps! Am really glad that you aren't! 

Yep, you need to get a home computer so you can follow! 

Take care hon!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2003)

Jenny you are so sweet & caring.. I just love ya!!!!! THANKS so much for looking out for me, you just don't know how much it means to me..
all of you-- BUTTERFLY, J'BO, NT, DVLMN, BURNER, KATIE, ESKIMO, DERO, ALLLLL OF YOU.. I love ya'll  

Your friendship means SOOO much to me. 

I may not be able to get on here from now on as much as I would like to... I  will try and pop on here once or twice a day... just lots of things are changing with my job.. and how they are running the company now.. and I really really want to IMPRESS the human resources lady, and my bosses of course, but mainly the HR lady who has given me more job duties (that suk) and my boss told me the other day that he wants me to SHINE at my work.. he already thinks I am (this is the cool boss) but with the new job duties..he wants me to show the HR lady that I am awesome!! Soooo here I go (I will be over two other girls.. they haven't hired the second one..and may not.. soo I may just be over one girl.. and teaching her how I do my stuff, etc..since our company is growing sooo much..and hopefully we will soon be doing 80-100 loans a month. Right now our highest month has been 53.
blah blah blah

soooo I AM doing okay... I do have cramps a LoT!! BuT I got a TON of rest this weekend..and I'm ready for this week. I can't workout much..  I am still training my arms though.. just carefully. And of course trying not to eat bad stuff. 

Everyone be good now.. I will be watching...lol..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 2, 2003)

oh and this months SELF (june) IS AWESOME!!!! Check it out if ya'll can.. its just so inspiring..& is helping me out a lot..

ONE more thing--

I have like 10 more days to take these pills.. and then I go for my ultrasound to see whats going on in there..  HOPEFULLY no surgery will be  needed.. 

i know I SHOULDN't say this..and that its tOOOOO MUCH INFO..

HOWEVER U guys know that with my cyst and problems Sex is just OUT of the question when the cyst get that big...well we were able to on saturday..not heavy duty Glamourous take each other to the MOOOON sex.. but it wasn't painfull..and when it got there..we stopped..

THATS A GOOD THING That I could even go the first 5 seconds of the whole act...soooo I THINK that the pills are working   Sooo be happy for me 

sorrrrrry if thats way too much info..but ya'll know me on here.. sooo i felt safe saying it.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

thinking of you.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

Glad to hear you're getting better ... and having sex.  

How is the Vegas trip coming?  BF said she found a deal for $1000 ... that's only $250 a month!  Hope you can make it!

take care of yourself.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh honey, I'm so glad to hear that you are doing ok!  
I'm glad you are a success at work (we already knew that ), but I'll miss you around here ..

Take care sweetie, you're in my thoughts! 

XOXO,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thinking of you.



Hey honey!! Thanks!! I'm thinking about you to!! Hows the diet going for your next comp!! Are ya ready for it??! What date is it?? 

Be good now, and take care of these crazy guys on here


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Glad to hear you're getting better ... and having sex.
> 
> How is the Vegas trip coming?  BF said she found a deal for $1000 ... that's only $250 a month!  Hope you can make it!
> ...



Hey cutie! 
Well..the sex was a one time deal.. can't anymore..lol.. 

Vegas..well I have no clue.. it will just be ME though if I go..b/c Matt will go on a 2 week vacation in November..sooo theres NOWAY he would be able to go! 
But I will totally try and be there..but money is an issue...and we are taking a trip in september..a Much needed family vacation for Matt & me!!!!  Sooo right now money is being put aside for that!!!  

Take care NT


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh honey, I'm so glad to hear that you are doing ok!
> I'm glad you are a success at work (we already knew that ), but I'll miss you around here ..
> 
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey honey!! Thanks!! I'm thinking about you to!! Hows the diet going for your next comp!! Are ya ready for it??! What date is it??
> 
> Be good now, and take care of these crazy guys on here



Comp is in only 10 days....yep i am ready....more ready to get the damn thing over with....June 14th baby.

Oh i can handle these boys dont you worry


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

I know your ready for your comp!!!   You will do great!! 

I will have to go read your journal to catch up w/ ya

I KNOW you can handle these boys.....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

yesterdays meals: 6/02/03

Meal one: 
zone bar (the only thing my tummy can handle in the mornings)

snacked on 4 strawberries, and 6 redgrapes 2 hrs. later

Meal two: 
5 oz. chicken (Might I add it was freaken DRY & CHEWY-barf)
1 cup green beans

meal three:
Eas Low carb (4carbs, 20p) chocolate browine bar ..
 (better than nothing.. I haven't been able to have my 3:30pm snack in awhile..& I was able to take it.. and I HAD to b/c I worked till 6pm

Meal four (6:50pm)
5 oz. chicken breast
1.5green beans
1.5 tbsp of nat. pb

meal five
1/2 cup of chex mix ( I KNOW--trying to be good..lol)
1 tbsp of pb


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

TODAYS MEALS..(are MUCHO Better  )  

June 3, 2003 (I HATE HATE HATE This day..my 16yr. old cousin died in a car accident 7 yrs ago  )

Meal ONE:
zone bar & 1tbsp of pb

Meal two:
5 oz. chicken, 1 cup greenbeans
10 almonds

Meal three
EAS bar

Meal four
5 oz. chicken
1.5 greenbeans
1 tbsp pb

Meal five
(hopefully my tummy can handle)
1.5 scoops whey
3 frozen strawberries
ICE


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey cutie!
> Well..the sex was a one time deal.. can't anymore..lol..
> 
> ...



just factor in $250 extra for the November trip and when Oct rolls around, you'll be $100 ahead of where you needed to be ... hehe


----------



## Stacey (Jun 3, 2003)

NICE AVY NT 

LOL

& GOOD IDEA!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

that's my pre-cornrow look ... sorta got an inmate type look going.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

hey stacie!
Glad that you are feeling better!
Good to see that the pills may be working!
WHAT??? I get abck on days..and you won't be here to hang with??
AWWWWWW!!!

(this day is gonna suck.,...first off...first off...had to trick my body to get back into this schedule...it wasn't easy. I have already slammed my clenbutrx...and a double cup of coffee..is only a few inches away...it is gonna be LONG!
Hey, kick ass with these new responsabilities! you will be great!

NT_
holy fro, bro!
(ha! I rhymed...@ 6am....)
Wahoo!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

LMAO!!!! Nt..omg.. that really is your (was) real hair..HOLY COW!!! Your Brave Doll! 

Burner.. thanks babe! I do feel a little better!!  Cramps come and go..but nothing that Advil can't take care of! 
finally on days huh..awesome..

Hope your waking up now... it is hard to change routines!!!

take care cutiepie and have a wonderful day


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

giggle ... yep me in all my glory.    I'll take another pre Vegas ... it should really be a sight to see at that point.  

Morning Stacey!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

was'sup, y'all!
I hate days here...EVERYBODY always brings in donuteI was strong..and resisted!
(I also just brought down my two chicken breasts and BROWN rice and peas...
'mobettah!
('cause I grilled it, naturally!)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a confession to make:

June 3, 2003 I worked out.. 
I felt so freaking lazy doing nothing..sooo this is what I did...and My legs were feeling Nasty..I hate that..

WALKED with Cody for 45 minutes..
did my step up thing for 8 minutes..  that was fun..
did 50 Lunges w/ my 10 lb db's in each hand

tried to do abs..I did 30 and decided I should stop

Dumbell curls w/ 15 lb weights.. 3 sets of 12
straight db curls (saw this in M&F for her)  4 sets of 15

tricep kickback: 12lb dumbells 3 sets of 10

thats all..but I worked out for an hour & a half..
my legs are already a tad sore!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

BE STRONG BURNER!!!!!! 

They do that here too..donuts, muffins..u name it..they bring it..and I never touch it.. 

Nt.. your crazy 

good morning hon


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

ok..my chicken..work of art..if I do say so...this brown rice sillyness...guess i will have to get used to it..or find better way to dress it up...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

you're like me Stacey ... lol ... I pulled a muscle in my back Thursday night ... too Friday's workout off as well as my normal weekend off, and was back at it Monday.  I aggrevated my back again, but I feel bad when I don't go to the gym.  Did the leg challenge yesterday and almost died with the good mornings, but a guy's gotta do what i guys' gotta do.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

oh wow Nt! Sorry about your back doll! But See you know what I mean..its hard doing NOTHING when your use  to being active!! I can't stand the way I feel/act/look when I don't workout..Yuck!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

hey stace-
you know you are your own worse critic.
we all know you look great..it is just that feling of not working out...
once you get cleared of this situation, it will be ful steam ahaed again!
Keep that smile on your face!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

ya I know..but I really do feel yucky... 
I have more energy when I work out, and feel MUCH better about my self..being lazy is fun for awhile..but not toooo long!!! PLUS When I have nothing to do I eat!!!!! ( I'm a bad late night snacker..thats why I TRY to stay busy..either with cody..the yard, something!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

are you my long lost cousin or something???
we sound so alike!
hmm...pb and jelly...on ritz crackers.....
good night snack....
= evil..but oh so good.....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!
burner we are sooo much a like..now ya got me craving ritz & pb

I use to buy the ritz crackers w/ pb in them ALL the time.. And eat like 10 little ones a night YUM YUM

Now my thing is half a cup of HONEY NUT Chex mix..omg.. YUM.. I go through that stuff..but I share that half cup (okay sometimes a coffe cup size full--) I share w/ Cody!! HE LOVES THEM.. u have to try em'


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

dam..I am hungry again....

Jenny (pick one) bother (jenny and j'bo) are picking on me...
and won't let me eat them anymore..

(I know..it's for my own good..but I didn't say Ihad to like getting lean..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

you can't have them anymore honey!!! I AM NOT BUYING ANY MORE CHEX MIX...HEHE AFTER THIS BAG 

BE GOOD MR!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

yes...dear....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

NOW I'M GONNA PICK ON YA TOOOOO


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

good! I like having attention of hot women...feel free!

I've got hot women scrutinizing my diet from three ofthe four corners..You in the South...Jeny in the East,,, Jenny in the North..
all I need is one more from the WEST and I will be completely surrounded...
yeah....


speaking of which..time to eat!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 4, 2003)

lmao at ya!!!!

OKAY FREAKING meeting.. again..yuck


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi there. 
So glad your feeling better.


----------



## katie64 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi honey, gald your feeling better, glad your able to work out again too............hmmmmmmmm, PB on Ritz.........yummy


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

That's great about all the new responsibilities!!!  And don't worry, that HR lady will LOVE YOU!!!

Keep taking things easy... including the sex... and you'll be better in no time doll!

I did some checking for you on Vegas...

1 Ticket / Roundtrip United Airlines
IAH Houston to
LAS Las Vegas 

Leave: Thu 23-Oct, Depart 9:15 AM, Arrive 12:24 PM 
Return: Sun 26-Oct, Depart 12:00 PM, Arrive 7:06 PM 

1 adult $239.06 
Taxes $41.92 
Booking Fee $5.00 
Total cost   $285.98 

and with a hotel room at the Luxor $731.34 from thur to sun... if you get someone to share a room it'll be less too... maybe J'Bo???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

good work BF!!  731/4=$183 per month to hide away ...


----------



## Jenny (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey Stace! :Wave2:

Good to see you be able to check in pretty often after all! 
Hey, listen to NT and BF (and the rest..) and go to Vegas! I'm even thinking of going! It would be so fun to meet all of ya!! 

Take it easy with those workouts . I know you feel crappy, but at least wait until your next Dr appointment! 

Glad to hear tummy is feeling better honey!


Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 5, 2003)

Vegas would do you good...time to relax and not worry about anything but what mall we are going to head to next


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi Dvlmn~  How are ya babe??

Hi Katie!!  Thanks hon..how are u? I worked out one day this week.. and then decided u guys are right.. I will wait till the doc says its okay!

Butterfly~ THANK YOU FOR THAT INFO On VEGAS.. I'm Really REALLY thinking about going to VEGAS NOW!!!     My mom & dad are there right now..they come home today...and its making me want to go.. and I know tonight when My mom tells me about her trip.. I will REALLY wanna go!! 

J'BO~ Your Right.. I DO NEED to relax... I like the idea of only worrying about what mall to head to!! 

JEN~ Hey girl.. I am gonna rest!  
I know I'm still able to get on a lot.. but its because I haven't moved to my new Spot!! YET.. I was suppose to On Monday..but have been to busy..and My boss has to move my computer, and filing cabinet for me since I can't lift right now! 

I will take it easy..I promise

Last night I had my toes & nails done...took 2 1/2 hrs..goood god!!!!

Butterfly.. I am cooling it on the sex stuff... your right..  We haven't all week!! And I won't!! It wasn't worth the pain I had the next day...

MORNING NT!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

My legs are sore from doing the step work..and lunges on Tuesday!!!  Guess cause I haven't done crap in forever!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 5, 2003)

Morning!!
yep ... once your mom tells you about Vegas, you'll really want to go.   ... go mom go


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

I hate to say it doll, but I told you so about the sex... it was killing fade and I to wait soooo long after each miscarriage to have sex and the one time I did cave I really regretted it.  Sex (& orgasims) make your cervix contract and that just stirs all the soreness up... better to wait.

About Vegas... I'll bet you that J'Bo, Leslie, Jenny or Nikegurl would love to share a room with you.  That would cut costs even more!

And if Matt thinks you are crazy for wanting to go to Vegas with your "imaginary" internet friends, John and I would love to get together some weekend so he could meet us... and see that we are real, sane people... well, for the most part


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

lol!! I know!!!  I MISS MY MOM SOOO MUCH! I'm glad shes coming home today!!
I dropped Cody off at her house this morning to play in her super shady backyard w/ Dixie and Dusty..her collies.. HE LOVES IT THERE.. HE WAS sooo excited.. I felt like I was dropping my baby off at daycare! lol~ So I'm going there after work! Can't wait!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

Butterfly~ Honey YOU Can tell me I told ya so!!! I should have listened.. we only did that one time.. it will suck..but it will HAVE to wait!  I KNOW NOW..lol

That is a good idea..tooo room w/ Jenny~ or one of them.. ?? I just can't make any promises yet..ya know!! 

OHH My best friend is having a GIRL!! She found out yesterday!!!   & Shes due in October!

THATS HILARIOUS ABOUT How you mentioned my imaginary friends..what Matt thinks~~ He Still thinks I'm WIERD~!!!!!! BUT I SHOWED HIM My mail from you the other day.. soo he kinda believes me.. Lmao

ohh--- HUGE STORM ON THE WAY!! ITs in Brenham right now..my granny just called
My parents flight has been delayed for only 30 min. right now!  Better go get food for lunch now!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm glad about the storm... we sure need the rain!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

ohh mi god I KNOW!!!!!! Watering every single night gets OLD!!!!! 

Man, that storm was HORRIBLE, I GOT CAUGHT in it..my car is TOO low to the ground I swear!!! It was BLACK SKYS Over here, strong wind..heavy rain..bad thunder/ lightning show!!! 

did it make it to you yet B?? Our power went out for a minute..damn the luck! lol


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

ohh I know.. I WAS SUPER EXCITED ABOUT THE STORM!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

DID  I tell you guys that I have a thyroid condition now?? I can't remember..but I am kinda clueless..
They said its not bad..
Its 20  and normal is 22-35 

So is this the one where u gain weight?? Oh good god..that would suck!!!!

Anyone know?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2003)

oh man, once again I'm totally jealous. I miss thunderstorms. 

So do you feel like the medicine is helping you there stacey? Also what type of thyroid problem is it?  If your only a little low it can't be that bad.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

HEY D!!  WAZZZZZZZZZZZZ UP?????

Yep!! I know ya like thunderstorms..sorry babe!! OUR LAND NEEDED IT THOUGH....super bad!! Its still raining here~

I haven't gone to the dr. yet for my throid..
MY GYNO DR. TOLD ME that it was a 20.. which is to low..not BAD AT ALL THOUGH.. it should be between 22-35..he wants me to go to this other dr. he recommended for it..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2003)

Ok let us know, because I know the thyroid thing can go either way. So don't worry and just wait and see what they say.

I meant from the pain, if the medicine is working that means it's doing something. 

Well just send me the thunderstorms. You can have the rain part. heeheh 

I'm doing good, diet has sucked because when I stress I don't eat like I should. but it'll get better. Have some apps out still workin on getting another job which would make life alot better.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2003)

hey doll.. 
ohh I don't know if my pills are working or not..my cramps come & go.. 
I go to the dr. next week!!  (for that.. my gyno dr.)

THE THYROID prob I have is the one where u GAIN weight..opposite of what Matt has!!  JUST GREAT.. now I'm really gonna be an anerexic freak!! 

SORRY ABOUT YOUR STRESS HON..  Not fair.. I HOPE You get a WONDERFUL JOB SUPER SOOOOON! YOU ARE IN MY PRAYERS!!!  
Take good care of yourself.. I'm thinking about u!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2003)

no your not gonna be an anerexic freak, you know how to control it with your eating and you've been doing awesome so far. 

Thanks, I'm keeping my fingers crossed, and I'm taking care of myself just not strict diet, but hoping by the middle of July I can do the carb cycling cut like I want to.  But the gym by next week I'll be at personal bests on almost everything. 

and you, no more working out til the doc gives you the ok.  

How's the house and cody and everything?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey D~ 
I know~ I do know how to control your right..it just scares me!! I don't ever want to be fat again!!!
I haven't been super strict either D! I will next week..lol
You take care of yourself honey.. I know u will be back to your STRICT carb cycling self AS SOON AS YOU CAN!!!  
Okay I promise ..no working out..maybe train arms..but thats all 

Ohh CODYS GREAT!!! Hes such a sweetiepie..I wish I could bring him to work..I miss him during the day..he makes me smile.
House is cool.. finally got rain..soo my flowers look awesome! 

Matts a jerk! LoL..back to his old self..what else is new!!

HOPE YOU HA VE A GREAT WEEKEND HONEY


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

hiya Stace!
Y'all had rain too? been wet here as well..we too needed the rain...my tree..outside my porch..is all green now. 
Y'all didn't get a sprinkler system with the hose or that is on the 'do get' list?
Me? I am fine. You will knockthat thyroid problem, east. You are too strong willed to let that get in your way. Fat? You? Never. just like dvl said, you know what to do and you will over come.
Have you gone to go see Brue Almighty yet? If you need a good laugh...that will do it! I had tears in my eyes when we left...
(if u do go see it..wait a few secs after the screen goes black for the out takes..)


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Mailed your 1st card today!

Matt will be a believer in no time


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2003)

Awesome ~ thank you so much Butterfly!!! How are ya today??


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2003)

Burner~ Thanks babe.. Your totally right I will not let this thyroid crap get in my way!!
Nope..no sprikler system..don't need one.. If My yard was bigger than ya..but WHY When All I have to do is turn on my sprinkler....Tooo me, if you have a sprinkler system w/ a yard my size..your just lazy 

Glad your doing great!!
I will have to go check out that movie


K gotta get back to work.. I'm at my new desk now.. and EVERYONE Can see what I'm doing when they walk by~  SUCKS!!
I'm swamped!!!

Everyone have a wonderful day...love ya'll!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Awesome ~ thank you so much Butterfly!!! How are ya today??


I'm good today... Cory comes home this evening.  I sure missed him!

I understand about everyone seeing what is on your computer!  Hate that!  Check in when you can!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2003)

hey girl.. I'm working late..sooo I can pop on here for a second..

I BET you missed Cory!! Did he have a good time?? 

Yep..I hate my new area..it totally sucks!  
But I'll manage.

I am STARVING TOOO.. its 5:30pm and all I have had to eat today is a Zone bar at 8:30am.. and a Lean body for her lowcarb bar at 1:15pm... HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

what?!?!? GO EAT!!!!!!!!
I just ate..and you just made me hungry again!

Go home! Play with your puppy! Feel good!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 9, 2003)

HEYA BURNER...

I KNOW I WANNA GO HOME BUT I AM SWAMPED.. ITS 6:05PM NOW..
I WILL LEAVE IN LIKE 30 MIN. AND GET HOME PROB. AT 7:15 OR SOOOO..THEN COOK..THEN EAT!! 

HOPE YOUR GREAT..I WILL BE BETTER WHEN I AM PLAYING WITH CODY MY PUP..LIKE YA SAID

TAKE CARE!  :KISS:


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

don't ya keep litttle 'ermergency' rations in your desk or something?
Maybe even stop...at McD's..and get a 4 piee mcnugget just to put soemthing into your belly until you can eat?


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> I am STARVING TOOO.. its 5:30pm and all I have had to eat today is a Zone bar at 8:30am.. and a Lean body for her lowcarb bar at 1:15pm... HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 Not good!! You need to eat!

How's the tummy feeling? Better? 
Has it been 20 days with the pills yet? 

Take care sweets, hope to catch you later today! 

XOXO,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2003)

Burner..Mcnuggets..no thanks babe!!!! Yea, I usually do keep emergency food...but I was all out!  

How are ya?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Jen!!  How are you honey? Still sore from your marathon? I'm SOO Proud of you!!! 

It will be 21 days on friday w/ my pills! I go to the dr. next week, June 19th to see what the pills did!
My tummys okay..I get cramps- but they are not horrible.. well last night they were pretty bad..but today they are fine. I think the pills might be working!???!

Ohhh and I have plenty of food packed today! 
a Green apple, a homemade oatmeal penut butter (WITH NAT. PB) cookie.., a protein bar, and I am getting me a grilled chicken salad at lunch today!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jen!! :How are you honey? Still sore from your marathon? I'm SOO Proud of you!!!
> 
> It will be 21 days on friday w/ my pills! I go to the dr. next week, June 19th to see what the pills did!
> ...



I am still a little sore, but not too bad..  My left foot hurts a lot though, dunno what's wrong with it.. 

I'm so glad you think the pills are working! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!  

Food packed? Great!  I know you're always so good with your diet!  Sometimes the stress takes over though and you forget to bring food, I know I do sometimes! 
Speaking of food, I'm real hungry.. Will have a protein shake soon..

You're still resting? Not doing any workouts that aren't allowed?  I hope you'll be able to work out soon honey!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Burner..Mcnuggets..no thanks babe!!!! Yea, I usually do keep emergency food...but I was all out!
> 
> How are ya?


'morning, Stace!
I wuldn't normally recomend that kind of food...but...it would have been better than absoloutely starving? That is why I suggested the 4 piece...
just enought to stop the hunger till you got home.
So...what did you have to eat?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I am still a little sore, but not too bad..  My left foot hurts a lot though, dunno what's wrong with it..
> 
> I'm so glad you think the pills are working! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
> ...



hey girl!!  You may need to get that foot checked out if it don't stop hurting!! I wonder whats wrong?? Take it easy woman!!

Ya I do think the pills could be working..hope so..

I am going to do good from now on packing my food..yesterday was just total BS here!!!!! I ended up here till super late! 
Yep..still resting.. I am doing my arms though..and sometimes I do lunges..but not overdue it! I hope I can workout next week.. 

Take care sweetie!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 'morning, Stace!
> I wuldn't normally recomend that kind of food...but...it would have been better than absoloutely starving? That is why I suggested the 4 piece...
> just enought to stop the hunger till you got home.
> So...what did you have to eat?



Afternoon Burner 
Ya I know that mcnuggets would have been better than nothing..
I ended up going home and cooking ground (fatfree) turkey meat..YUM.. and had 1 cup of green beans..and 1/2c of brown rice!! Felt much better afterwards!

how are ya today?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

absoloutely BEAT!
I jut came back in from outside....
I found...that if you get up on the trunk of my car, dangle les over the spoiler..and lean up against the back window...makes for a nice comfy place to take a nap. However, not very professional during dayligt, so I reclined the driver's seat and napped for about 10 minutes..very hot inside..but did the trick..for a little while..
how about you?
How are you feeling today?
Did I tell you how I almost killed myself twice at lunch yesterday??? was horrible!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey girl!

Cory had a great time!  He couldn't wait to tell me about all the girls at the art museum staring at him   That's my boy!

Glad you brought food for today!  You MUST eat!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

hiya B!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

Howdy to you B!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

yeeehaw...was'sup, hot country girl?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey girl!
> 
> Cory had a great time!  He couldn't wait to tell me about all the girls at the art museum staring at him   That's my boy!
> ...



hey honey!! I'm so glad Cory had a great time..I bet he got a lot of girls falling for him now!!!  lol..watch out girl!

I Know, I ate good today.. I had my zone bar at 8:30am, a green apple at 10 am, a tiny oatmeal /pb cookie at 11am, a SUBWAY turkey salad w/ lots of veggies at 1pm, and ummm..a cracker (that they give ya at subway) at 3pm..and I'm hungry now.. its 6:30 pm..I'm sooo swamped at work..but I'm about to leave!! I'm sure my doggie misses me, and I'm hungry!  and tired...this place is insane

I am constantly on my feet, walking way back to the back of the building (where I use to sit..and My boss is still over there..and I do all her work..soo  I am constantly in her office..or shes up here w/ me.. its NUTS.. And She has me doing all her crap.. I'm sick of it!!  I got here EARLY.. and I'm STILL HERE>. good god..

okay back to work

BURNER~~ TELL ME~~ What the hell happend to ya yesterday?? How did you almost die

Ohhh AND I LOVE Taking catnaps in my car too..its the best!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2003)

okay ya'll have a great night ~ I'm gone


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> BURNER~~ TELL ME~~ What the hell happend to ya yesterday?? How did you almost die




Geez! I thought you'd NEVER ask!

There I wuz....
I had to go and get some bicycling spandex shorts for my first spinning class tomorrow! Well, I got out of the house late as well..and didn't get to pack my food. Well, I stopped oer at my place and threw a frozen bag of Stouffers garlic chicken dinner things in a pan and put in on medium.
I live down the street from this place I needed togo to..so made the mental check of needed to be back within 16 minutes and went to get my shorts. (I got them by the way...mtn bike type. baggy shorts over spandex..)
I didn't make it back within 16 minutes....
I was walking thru the garage..and could smell my food before I walked inside..I immediately sprang in and went to the kitchen to see my lunch over cooking (read burning) in the pan.
I did not have tme to make anything else..so I had to eat that. Ok, it wasn't ALL charred..but definately had that cajun blackened thing going...I just doused it in soy sauce and tore into it...
That part was done. First almost murder by yucky food passed.
I finished up and taking dishes to sink. I choked on a piece of broccoli or somehting. I couldn't clear my throat! Everytime I thought it dislodged..I tried to inhale..and would get lodged again...eyes were running...very horrible. Finally, cleared and resumed normal...rushing aroung and getting abck to work..
THAT is how I almost died..twice!




That sounds horrible that you are being yanked all over the place?
How are you doing?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2003)

hope today goes better for ya girlie.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

Stacey - If you need to work closely with this lady why did they move you so far away from her???  Crazy!

Burner - I'm very glad you didn't die


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 11, 2003)

Stacey, how ya feeling?

After reading that post yesterday, all I could think about is McNuggets (used to be my fav).


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Stacey - If you need to work closely with this lady why did they move you so far away from her???  Crazy!
> 
> Burner - I'm very glad you didn't die



Butterfly I totally agree w/ you!!! EVERYONE HERE HAS NO CLUE WHY THEY Did this... whatever!!!! 

BURNER~ I'm SORRY ALL THAT HAPPEND TO U!!! Thats nuts!!!! I'm Glad your okay honey!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eskimo-- thank you so much for asking..todays not a good day w/ the bod..I have cramps.. but other than that I'm great!!! HOW ARE U????


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

Did you get the card I sent yet?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2003)

I donno?? I forgot to check the mail yesterday..didn't get home till 8pm.. I WILL THOUGH TONIGHT!!!  I hope sooooO!!!!    How are ya honey??????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi there, sorry to hear ya aren't feeling good today. Maybe ya overdid it with all that work yesterday. lol that sucks they moved you so far away, sometimes ya just gotta wonder about people in charge and what they are thinking when they make choices like that.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2003)

Dvlmn- Hey honey how are u~ How are things in your world.. hows your honey?? 

Ya yesterday I felt kinda of Crappy..and I KNOW its because I'm wearing myself out with all this work.. working 7am-7pm everyday~ yuck
Today I got here at 7:45 though.. (hell only cause of bad traffic.. I would have been here a lot sooner!)

anyway.. yep I get a good cardio workout at work now! Whatever!! LoL!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

7 to 7??  Another dedicated worker ... I guess you're all making up for me prompt in and out mentality.  

Good morning Stacey!

I called BF a couple of days ago ... now we're thinking each other has an accent ... the truth is BF has a cute accent.   don't tell her I said that ...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2003)

Good Morning Nt~ yep..we are swamped here..
how are you??? Whats going on with you?

Thats coooool you and BF talked on the phone!!!! Shes got an accent??? LOL~ I bet we sound a like 

She sent me the most PRETTIEST CARD IN THE MAIL!!! I just love her..Shes one awesome friend!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

I am great thanks.   You must be swamped to work for 12 hours.  Is there any slow down in the near future for you at work?

How are things in general?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2003)

BUTTERFLY~
THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR THE CARD!!! Thats a BEAUTIFUL Card..!!!!  I LOVE IT!! I have it sitting out on my bar~~ Matt didn't see it yet~ I didn't see him last night.. he got home late ~ (oh weird..my phone rang just now and it was him...Lmao)
anyway... 
THANK YOU SO MUCH HONEY~ I LOVE THE CARD..The butterflys all over it are just SO YOU!!   Your the best!!!! THANKS!!! U Made my day!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2003)

Nope nooo slow down!  I have a lot more to my job now..a lot more duties..takes forever!! And I'm trying to shine ~ to the HR lady!

I need to get off IM site now..but Just don't wanna.. I'm on hold right now w/ a Investor..  Soo I can chat for a sec...

Things are good.. matt and I are doing good this week..lol!! 
I went walking - 4miles yesterday w/ cody at 8:30pm ..felt real gooooooood to breathe and sweat... and walk around all the pretty lakes w/ the ducks..it was very RELAXING!
My body is zonked.. its tired.. getting up at 5am..is just not for me! Lmao!!!

thanks for asking cutie!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

It's nice to hear things are going good at home ... 

If they don't see that you're shining after putting in 12 hour days, not sure what else you could do!!


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 12, 2003)

Stacey,
4 miles.  Damn, there goes taking it easy.  But its good to see that you're up and about.  

As for me, I'm chilling (given the name Esk, that's good) taking it one day at a time and getting my ass kicked at work.  But better that than sitting on my ass.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> It's nice to hear things are going good at home ...
> 
> If they don't see that you're shining after putting in 12 hour days, not sure what else you could do!!



no kidding huh?! 
They are assholes here though.. the bosses don't care about anyone but them... 
hate them..

even the lady who I work w/ (who is far from me now) is being a total bitch.. I know we are busy...but it makes it worse when everyone Is a SHITHEAD

SOrry for all the bad language!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by eskimo515 *_
> Stacey,
> 4 miles.  Damn, there goes taking it easy.  But its good to see that you're up and about.
> 
> As for me, I'm chilling (given the name Esk, that's good) taking it one day at a time and getting my ass kicked at work.  But better that than sitting on my ass.



heya eskimo!  Ya normally I run/walk/run/walk 5 miles.. but I got to be a little easy on myself!!!
I hear ya on the better off working the sitting on your bootie!! 
TAKE CARE HONEY


----------



## eskimo515 (Jun 12, 2003)

No doubt!  You too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 12, 2003)

Stacey......hey girl, did you get my PM over the weekend?  I know it was long, but I haven't heard back from you.

How are you feeling doll face?
Tammy


----------



## Stacey (Jun 12, 2003)

Heya TAMMY!!! I MISS YOU!! No I didn't your PM but actually..let me gooo look right now..  hang on one sec..don't u go anywhere cutie!!

I feel okay today! Thanks for asking!! HOW ARE U???
kay I'm gonna go look for it!!

XOXO
Stacey


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> no kidding huh?!
> They are assholes here though.. the bosses don't care about anyone but them...
> hate them..
> ...


hiya Stacey!
That's ok...you are allowed to vent here..that's what we are here for!
Just think of us as your other shoulder to lean on!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2003)

AHHH THANKS BURNER!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> BUTTERFLY~
> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR THE CARD!!! Thats a BEAUTIFUL Card..!!!!  I LOVE IT!! I have it sitting out on my bar~~ Matt didn't see it yet~ I didn't see him last night.. he got home late ~ (oh weird..my phone rang just now and it was him...Lmao)
> anyway...
> THANK YOU SO MUCH HONEY~ I LOVE THE CARD..The butterflys all over it are just SO YOU!!   Your the best!!!! THANKS!!! U Made my day!!!!


Anytime sweetie!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2003)

How are you Ann? 
Matt saw the card yesterday....he thought it was really sweet of you..and he goes... sooooo she is real huh?? LoL!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2003)

LOL... he cracks me up!!!

We'll keep working on him


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

hey!
I've got BOTH of you at the same time? WAHOO! Lucky me!
Happy Friday!

Man..tis day has STOPPED! and I have a LONG way to go!
Won't get to sleep till  0300 hours tomorrow..then back here at 0900..and repeat for that night and Sunday day....
oy!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 13, 2003)

Awww, poor Burner.    I do sypathize with you though.  I have to be up at 7:00am tomorrow and at my office at 7:30 then over to my bosses house and then to my hair colorist at 9am........
WHEEEWWW!!   

Yep, we've got big time work and no sleep....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

thank gawd..for starbucks and effidrine!
 

the third hot texan has joined!
wahoo!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2003)

HEYYYYYY YA'LL!!!! WAZ UP?? I'm at my moms! SOOO HAPPY I'M NOT AT WORK! YEAH!!   


yep Butterfly...Matt will take a little work.. but we will get there 

Burner~ babe sorrry your gonna be so busy and tired!!  That stinks!! I'm making sure I get LOTS of Sleep this weekend.. Next week at work will be way worse.. this was the worst week of my life there! BUT I'M COOOOL NOW~ Don't have to go there till Monday! THANK GOD!

now..wheres my Ice Cold Bud Light?? 

TAMMY! HI HONEY! Now that I have time to do other things then work on a computer..I'm pm'n ya back darling!!!!!  Love ya


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

Where is our Stacey today


----------



## Stacey (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey honey..I'm sooo swamped at work!!!  STILL HERE..of course..what else is new

how are you?? Did you guys get a lot of rain over the weekend?? We had horrible thunderstorms/heavy rain every day..and today its bad tooooooo!!! LOVE IT! 

Hope you guys are alllll WONDERFUL!~ Love Ya


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey Sweetie! 

Hope you had a great weekend! Got some quality time with Matt? 

Work has been real busy for me too for some time. Got some new things to do and will sit in our reception taking care of a billion things during the summer.. Am not working with my Personal Training over summer, the gyms are not very busy here around this time. I miss it, but I would lose money instead of earning if I stayed at the gym.. Here I make a lot more money right now! 

Are you still thinking of going to Vegas? I don't know, since I won't be 21 it will probably be hard for me to party anyway..  I wish you had the same legal ages as we do in Sweden and in the rest of Europe.. 

Have a great day honey! I miss talking to ya!

 ~
Jen


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi Stacey!

Hope things are going well with you...   Just stopping by for a quick 'hi'!!!! 

Jenny, you are not 21 yet?? Shucks, that would suck,...you are just a baby... I remember those days!   If I don't go you can borrow my ID .... we do look like sistahs


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Jenny, you are not 21 yet?? Shucks, that would suck,...you are just a baby... I remember those days!   If I don't go you can borrow my ID .... we do look like sistahs



 No, I'm really just a baby!  20 in november!  Yeah, let me borrow your ID, I'm sure it would work! 
Have a fake one, or it's actually a friend's old one.. No need to use it here anymore though, the drinking limit in Sweden is 18..  Some places have 25 or 22 limits, but being a girl I usually get in anyways!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey Jenny!  How are ya? Thats great that your making money this summer!!!! Don't forget to save some!  I'm sure you do miss the gym though!  I definalty don't miss going to the Big gym.. I'm Much happier at my home working out, and at the neighborhood gym! At the other one, everyone would always stare at you, and talk shit, and you had to be all dressed up..whatever!!!! 

No, I didn't see much of Matt this weekend.. maybe 45 minutes friday night, saturday night about 45 minutes and sunday probably an hour. He had to work all day saturday. And Sunday he was with his dad, and I was at my parents for a barbeque..and we both got home late..and then when I got home he went fishing. 

anyway.. No I'm not going to Vegas, I wish I was~ I can see why u don't want to also!

Kay gotta get to work

Hi LINA!! HOW ARE U??? Hows the dieting going for the contest??? GOOOOOD LUCK!! ISN'T it this weekend????  
thanks for poppin' in babe!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

pssssst ...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

It rained off and on down here over the weekend, rained yesterday afternoon too, that one was dark and nasty huh?

Supposed to rain this afternoon, too.  We sure needed it!

How are you doing?  Did your cyst go away?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2003)

Good Morning NT!  how are u?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

except for a nagging knee issue, I am great thanks.  It sounds as thought things for you are going well! 

No Vegas ...  ... now me and the missus will have to take a trip to Texas to visit you.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm trying to save some, but there are so many good things to spend them on.. 
I hate dress up gyms like that! The gym I work my clients in is kinda like that, people putting on make up before working out and stuff..  Now that I don't work there anymore, I work out at my old gym which SO laid back! It's just the guys and me basicly..  A bit too many ex-boyfriends there though ..

Aww, you didn't get to see Matt much!  I'm sorry honey.. Hope you'll see more of each other this coming weekend. Us swedes celebrates Midsummer this weekend, so it'll be a lot of partying  I don't feel like drinking, but I'm going to have fun! 

How are the cysts???

I still don't know about Vegas.. We'll see.. I wanna go, but I dunno..
Ugh, it's over 6:00 PM, I need to go home soon.. 
Take care honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2003)

Butterfly! Hey I just got done writing in your card!  Gonna mail it today!

Girl we had HEAVY Rain all weekend..
Friday it was REALLY Bad.. we didn't have power..and sat & Sun. it was bad bad bad
then yesterday toooo..
and hopefully today toooooooooooooooooooo 

YEP We need it though.. I'm not complaining..just wish I was home sleeping in it..


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah I love sleeping and cuddling when it's raining out!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2003)

Me toooo!
I have bad bad cramps!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2003)

Meals today:  June 17, 2003

M1:  zone bar
       4 strawberries

M2:  4 slices turkeybreast
        4 mini pretzels

m3:  Protein shake.. water mixed w/ 2 scoops whey

m4:  4 oz. chicken, 1c greenbeans, 15 saltfree peanuts

m5:  4 oz. turkey, 1c greenbeans


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2003)

workout last night:

cardio on aerobic step for 15min.. 

40 lunges w/ 10lb weights

Bicep curls w/ 15lb db  3 sets of 15
12lb. db   2 sets of 12
straight bicep curls (where u don't turn your fist) 
12lb db -  3 sets of 15

lat raises w/ 12lb.  3 sets of 10

Tricep extentions: 3 sets of 12 w/ 10lb db.

shoulder press:  3 sets of 15 w/ 15lb


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

hiya, Stacy!
We've been getting rain here as well! Three years of drought...yeah...we need it.
Been doing great! Been seeing a great girl for a couple weeks now...things are going great! She and her mother are going on an Alaskan cruise this Friday thru next....I seem to be getting ready to miss her already...how 'bout that...
Buff and her hubby are supposed to be coming to Colorado in a few weeks...maybe we'd all get to meet up..and pix will get to be taken...

Sounds as if your weekend was hectic as well! 
Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Burner! Thats awesome about your new girl..and how funny that your already preparing  yourself to miss her!! Maybe you really do like this girl huh!!! Coooool!
Thats awesome that Buff & her husband are coming to Colorado~~ Hope ya get to meet them!
Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2003)

I go to the Doctor tomorrow!! Yeah!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

hey! How's one of my favorite Texans? yeah...I think I will miss her...
hmm..who knows...
Let's see..I've met her mother..and she met my 'family' this past Sunday..all is well.
You'd like her..she's a bonafied country girl! Rides horses..rides, ropes....
shes a vet..
(I call her a doggie doc)

Yep! I told them about the Rennaisance Festival that just  opened this past weekend. We might all meet up there! It will be great!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I go to the Doctor tomorrow!! Yeah!


good luck! Hope everything turns out great!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2003)

OH WOW I LIKE HER ALREADY!~~ She rides, ropes, and is a VET!! THATS BADASS!!!!!!!! I bet she is an awesome person!!!!! COOL!

I'm good thanks..works not so crazed YET, so I'm taking advantage of it!! And all the bosses are in a meeting..soooo I'm seeing whats up here, and doing some work to! 

Thanks, I need the luck for tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

you'll be fine!
I had to give the 'description' to Lina..so go check out her journal..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 18, 2003)

LoL! Kay I will!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2003)

update: 

I went to the Gyno doc yesterday -- had horrible cramping all day yesterday.. and its b/c my cysts is breaking up and coming out of me (with Aunt flo- which I haven't had since April.. soo he said it will be a bad one) anyway.. My other cyst is still there, but getting smaller. I go back next week (thurs) for another check up IF I'M STILL In pain... and we will decide on surgery. He thinks I may have endometreosis. I have all the symptoms..but you can only find out through surgery. So everything is still up in the air. BUt that medicine did reduce the size of the cyst.

SO I have horrible cramps.. and I am bloated, and I gained 3 lbs  

I'm soooooooo bitchy right now.. and If one more person bitches me out here at work, I'm leaving.. they are lucky I'm here, I hurt bad.. and I'm here!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2003)

AWWW THANKS!!!  :KISS:


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

that's all I can do to help brighten your day.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2003)

your so sweet! thank you so much!

Any big plans for the weekend??


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2003)

We're going out to friends tonight and tomorrow I'm taking my step-brother out.  He and his wife are divorcing.  He drives truck during the week, then when he gets home, he watches their kids while his wife goes elsewhere for the weekend, so he doesn't get a chance to go out - so that is where I come in.  

and you?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2003)

ohhh that sounds Great Nt.. I am sure he needs a great fun night out!!! I do too..but can't since I feel crappy!! 

I don't know what I'm doing this weekend.. Matt has to work both days 12 hrs..


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

I got your card yesterday... it made me all teary-eyed... you're so sweet for the things you said!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2003)

OHH YEAH! I'm soo happy you got it!!! Thanks girl~ I meant every word!!!  Your the best!!!

How are ya??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm doing good.  So glad it's Friday!!!

We have our dinner club tomorrow night at out new house.  We aren't all moved in yet but we have enough stuff to have a BBQ and pool party 

Get lots of rest this weekend and be sure to let us know what the doc says Mon, right?

Later!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey honey.. I went to the Dr. Yesterday!!  did you read about it above.. goober!!

HAVE A GREAT TIME AT YOUR BARBEQUE~~ Sounds LIKE FUN!!!! Hope its a SUNNY & BEAUTIFUL DAY FOR YA BABE!! 

I will get LOTS of rest this weekend.. can't wait.. me and my painkillers will be best friends..woohoo

EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

Oops!  I missed that post 

I'm glad the meds are working, sorry it hurts so much 

I really hope it's nice out tomorrow too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

Good morning, Stacey!
Read that some of the cysts are coing out of you! Sorry for the pain, but it will end! As long as you get better!

They are still bitching at you? Sounds like some great people...how 'bout if you go on admin or medical leave...they's REALLY be happy then..at least you are there and tyring to do as best you can!
Keep a smile on that face of yours!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey Burner.. well that cysts is still in me.. I go back on Thursday! 
I know honey..u would think they would be nice to me --I could very well leave on medical issues.. oh well.. they will get whats coming to them some day! 

How was your weekend everyone?? Hopefully good!

I relaxed  A LOT, shopped a little, and hung out w/ Matt.
Friday night we went to a club, it was great seeing on my friends!!!!! I took a pain killer before we went..soo I felt pretty good..lol.. I'm glad we went..we almost didn't b/c of my cysts.. 

It was 50 Cent drinks ALL  night.. I had one budlight...but didn't want to drink anymore w/ the painpills.. so I held it in my hand on night so people wouldn't keep asking me if I wanted a beer..lol.. 

Anyway.. Back to work!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh I worked out friday..
15 minutes of aerobic step..
25 minutes of bis/tris/shoulders!!! (before we went out..soo I LOOKED ripped.. people kept telling me that..lol! Yeah! 

Saturday night after Matt went to bed I did my new Pilates video.. and oh MI GOD.. I AM SO SORE FROM IT!! Mainly in my upper legs, and MY ABS HURT soooo bad!!!! 
Yeah!
ate good all weekend.. clean..
except last night Matt & I ordered a pizza.. I haven't had Pizza in prob. a year.. and I was excited..
But It wasn't that good.. I had two tiny peices..and one slice of crazy bread..that was my cheat meal.. and it sucked.. I would have rather had barbeque chicken.. oh well!~


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

it's funny how eating a clean diet can take the taste out of pizza.  I used to be able to thow back quite a few pieces, now I'm lucky to get down 3 ... the taste just doesn't do it for me.  

good morning


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

hey!
you finally got to spend some qulaity time w/ matt? That's great!
sounds like u had fun @ the club!

Oh! I bought a truck! I am almsot a Texan...now go and get some steer horns to afix to the hood..I'll be good to go!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

Nt!! Hey you!! How are ya? how was your weekend?

I know.. that Pizza sucked~ I was really looking forward to it.. It was suppose to get to our house at 8..just in time for Sex in the City..and it got there at 8:30.. and then I didn't even like it.. oh well. When I was a kid I could eat like 5 huge pieces..lol.. now Its two TINY ones~ LoL!
and I even gave some of mine to Cody!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

Burner.. ya it was nice being with Matt!!!!! 

What kind of truck did u buy? Congrats!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

Our weekend was ok .. went to our friends house Friday.  Got home around 12 Saturday ... it was a long fun night.  I was 0-2 on the air hockey table, but was 2-1 playing Jenga.  You have a few to drink and air hockey becomes exponentially harder.    I knew what I wanted to do, but nothing was working.    Saturday we just vegged recouping.  Sunday ... didn't do much.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

Awesome Nt!! Thats funny-- playing Jenga while drinking can be rather hard huh!!! LMAO!!!!

Ya I had to recoup saturday too..just from the long week, and going out that night! I layed on the couch all morning.. and actually till about 3pm! no lie!  It sure was nice though!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Burner.. ya it was nice being with Matt!!!!!
> 
> What kind of truck did u buy? Congrats!!


'01 FOrd f-150 super crew (four doors)

I have to talk w/ the dealer today...I found some problems with it...I might even be giving it back...if not get it fixed or into a different vehicle..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

OH COOL! I AM NOT A FAN OF Fords but I like those!! 

Ya, if somethings wrong with it you better let them Know Now!!!!!!! That stinks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

what??!?!  I thought all TRUE Texans...drove BIG ford trucks!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

burner..where do u get this shit from???? 

Yes.. we have big trucks here.. I said I Don't like FORD.. Not I don't like trucks goober..
I am a chevy person!
We have a 4x4 chevy 4 door truck.. a 2002.. its awesome!
 (if I got to drive it more it would be better..its Matts)
I am more of a sports car girl..or SUV'S.. LOVE SUV's!!!  Thats A texas thing for sure.. everyone has them here!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm all for dropping the truck and going back tot he vette idea.  How many clients do you plan to take at one time?    Take the purdy lady and the husband/boyfriend/roommate can find his own way there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

ya know I am just joshin' with ya, Stace!

I was even looking at the Chevy Avalanche..but hate the brakes...they feel weak.
Yeah...I liked the 'Vette idea too...but it was 37k as opposed to the 21k I paid for the truck....damn economics..


My buddy's step father just picked up a 2003 GMC 2500 Duramax Diesel 4 door truck...with the custom work doen to it. (about a 10k add-on) forgot the name...very schwing!

This truck I hot has a couple issues that the dealership needs to work with me on it, or I am taking it back....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

I know your joking babe!  

yuck..hate the Avalanche..its a "wannabe" truck 

I would definatley take your truck back today babe!!! If they won't fix it..screw em' ..give it back!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

hell yeah!
that corvette...would look SO good wrapped around me....


Ya wanna race? I think I would take ya....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

Afternoon sweety!

Did you get lots of rest this weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

heya Butterfly!!
YES I GOT A LOT OF REST!!  Thanks for asking!!
Saturday I slept & watched tv on the couch till 3pm!!!!!!! Then I felt lazy..sooo I went to the mall! 

Sunday I slept till 7:30 am..woke Matt up for work.. he left.. and At 9:30am I fell asleep on the couch till 12! It was nice! 

How was your barbeque??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

I, of course, was so HOT!!!  but everyone else seemed to be fine.  It was fun!

I felt lazy yesterday, too.  Went to a "toy" party last night... got some coold stuff


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

it was a damn hot weekend.. I'm always the first to start sweating in a crowd.. ALWAYS! SUX!

COOOOL.. A toy party?? Sounds interesting


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 23, 2003)

a toy party ... wee hoo!!  
So do tell us what you purchased?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll PM you...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

hey I wannnnna  know toooo sista


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

You got it babe


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2003)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I wanna go home.. I have bad bad cramps!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

Me too... my mom is driving me nuts


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> a toy party ... wee hoo!!
> So do tell us what you purchased?


so..are they battery...electrical or gas powered???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

None of the above, fade runs on food


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

heh heh...just being funny...or at least trying....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

I know... goofball


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

I have a friend in Florida..an old mm.com member...who can get toys for free...I think I will be getting one or more from her after while...for the girl....there's one that I wnat to have..that I would have control of....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

You talking about the wireless bullet???


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

it's wireless..but it is called the blue dolphin, I think....
It sit on top..and in, if I remember correct....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 23, 2003)

hiya stacey.    Miss hanging out here.  Been busy training the last couple weeks, and go get Christie on thursday. 

Hope your doing good, and will have to catch up soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

G'morning, Stacie!
 

Hope you are feeling great today!
Have you read my journal? I kinda almost got my truck stuck..in the mud / sand last night...

'boys and their toys', right?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2003)

hey all.. sorry I missed all the interesting chatting yesterday!!!  I went home at 4pm.. sick!  I have a cold.. no biggie.... just watery eyes, sneeze, headaches, stopped up.. all that fun stuff! But yesterday The main reason I went home was b/c I was having horrible cramping..today I'm better in That Department! 
slept on the couch from 5-6 then ate..then slept from 7:30-9pm..then went to bed finally at 10:30pm!  (w/ the help of Nyquill  )
annnnnnyway..
HOW ARE YA'LL??

Butterfly..I am gonna PM ya back girly! 

Burner.. thats funny about your truck.. I love going mudding-- or well.. I use to.. we did in highschool All the time!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi Dvlmn  How are you honey??? I miss you too sweetie! 

Training going good?? hope so!! 

Sooo Christie is coming to stay for good now on thursday??  YEAH!!!! Are ya all ready?

Take care of yourself doll!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2003)

meals today:

M1.  1/4 oats
        1 scoop whey
        1 tbsp nat pb

M2.   5 oz. ground turkey
         15 saltfree peanuts
        1 cup green beans (no salt added)

m3:   1.5 whey
          4 bitesize pineapples, 3 tiny peices of cantelope
          8 redgrapes..yum 

m4:    4 oz. ground turkey
          1 tbsp nat pb
           1 cup dark lettuce
           1 cup green beans

m5:    Either  a lean body for her shake (30p, 2carbs) or Isopure shake???? depends what I'm in the mooooood for.. strawberry or vanilla..lol..   

HOPEFULLY I'm GOING WALKING TONIGHT..4 miles.. As Long as I feel okay..other wise just going to do bis/tris


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey! You kill me with that green bean and PB combo....


Gonna take the puppy with ya on your walk?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey! You kill me with that green bean and PB combo....
> 
> 
> Gonna take the puppy with ya on your walk?



OF COURSE~ CODY Always goes with me!!!  We have a blast!

hahaha.. I don't know why you get a kick outta my greenbean & Pb combo..?? Freak!

This is what I do.. I eat my meal.. of protein & green beans..and when I'm all done..like 10 min. later I go and get my dessert.. One tablespoon of Natural PB!  YUUUUUUUMMMM!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

last nights workout- June 24

one hour speedwalking w/ my friend (neighbor) and My dog Cody! we had fun (walking around lakes, and new homes being built..oh and I walked past my Ex Boyfriends house..hehe....

Trained Bis/tris/shoulders

don't have time to post it! sorrrry dudes!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2003)

Just mailed you a card sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

YEAH!!!! Can't wait for it!!! THANKS HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2003)

hiya stacey!

I know u separate..but just sounds odd combo....

nice walk...weather nice last night? It got COLD here last night! I mean..a big cold front came thru...and brrrrr....

today is day off...about to go to real estate ofice and do other errands....have a great day!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 25, 2003)

Meals are looking great babe  
I'm glad you were able to speed walk yesterday without feeling crappy!  Hey, you're friends with your new neighbours now? That's great 

how's Matt? Is he still working like a freak?

Have a GREAT day honey, I'm ready for bed now.. Totally worn out from Spin class.. 

Take care ,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya stacey!
> 
> I know u separate..but just sounds odd combo....
> ...



HI Burner! I know it is an odd combo..lol

Yea, it was great weather --very pretty..but we were sooo sweaty when we were done!!!I WISH IT WAS COLD HERE- u sooo suck!

chat w/ ya later!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2003)

HI JENNY!!!

Thanks girl..I'm trying... sometimes a bite or two or three of chocolate sneaks in though..but I don't mind..it keeps me sane 

Actually... the girl I went walking w/ .. we have known her and her hubby since 9th grade..  And her hubby was Our Usher in our wedding! They live a street over.. and also my other 2 friends lives a couple of streets over!! Its Nice! 

Yep...Matt is still working 12 hr shifts! My poor baby.. I have been cooking a LOT for him though lately! 

I bet you are worn out from Spinning!! I really admire you girl!! Keep it up..your doing SOOOO AWESOME!!!! 

I'm sleeeeeepy tooooo   Matt& I were up way toooo late last night


----------



## Jenny (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

Don't worry about that chocolate  I had such a cheat day last friday.. midsummer.. I had candy, lotsa (pretty healthy) food, fries  and lotsa cream with my strawberries.. 

Oh, that's great, lots of people you know in the area!!  Some bbq-ing going on too? 

Aww, you're such a good wife.. Cooking and taking care of you Matt. 

Spinning is fun, have you ever tried it? 

Ooooohh, sounds like you and Matt were pretty busy last night  I need some of that too.. 

Have a great day sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Jenny!! Thats the thing.. I don't worry about the chocolate..and I prob should..haha..oh well.. wow your cheat sounds YUMMMMY!!!
well.. no ..no barbeques YET.. but we will have one sooooon!!!!!

I TRY Hard to be a good wife girl.. its just so hard though! LoL

I went to spinning One time.. ITS COOOL.. Just they only have it at 5:30am at my old gyms.. and w/ my schudule I never made it!

have a great day girl


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

I go to the doctor at 2pm today for my checkup again.. On the cyst.. we will decide on surgery!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

ohh ya

walked about 5 miles yesterday w/ my mom.. she walks toooo slow for me.. took us over an hour!!  but it was nice!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK TODAY HONEY!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

Todays meals:

meal one:
1/2c dry special k cereal (hehehe ..yum) 
1 scoop whey
10 red grapes

meal two
7 pretzels (oops)
15 saltfree peanunts
4 cherries (YUM)
4 slices of turkey

meal three
1.5 scoop whey w/ water
1 tbsp Nat. pb

meal four
  5 oz. ground turkey meat 
  1.5 cups green beans (no salt added)
  1 lo carb tortilla--wholewheat.. Sooo good toooo..they only make them at HEB-- made fresh.. 2grams of sugar, 6 carbs! YUM!

meal five
 1tbsp pb--
 1 scoop whey


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2003)

THANK YOU JENNY!!! 
I leave in one hour!! 

I don't have cramps today... but I'm still going!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

Okay..I am having surgery on July 18th. We would have done it sooner, but the hospital only has Mondays available..and I didn't want to miss a week of work..I need a friday!
Surgery will be a good thing for me..we will clean out my Ovaries, remove the big cysts and all the tiny ones..and The Doctor also thinks I may have endometreiosis.. soo you can only discover that in Surgery..so We need to find out if I have that! I am not looking forward to the pain of the actual surgery, and the pain afterwards..but after 2-3 wks..I will be a brand new chick!  And it will take my cramping away (besides menstrul of course) for a good year HOPEFULLY!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)

I guess this is good news.  What is endometreiosis?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey girl!
Wahoo! You'e gonna get better! Thinking happy thoughts for ya!
have a great weeknd!
I'm very much busy this weekend..this is the weekend I work here, then go to the cub till 3 am..and back here in the morning..all weekend long...
oy..
al will be well within a few months thogh..


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

nt~~ Very hard to explain.. go to Msn health..and type it in!  LoL..they do a better job than me honey!!!
Its not good news/but its not bad news..its just something that HAS to be done so I get Alllll bettttter  

Burner..WOW hon.. I feel for you!!!!!!! Sooo sorry honey! Monday will be here before you know it!!  Don't Work TOOOO HARD DuDE! 

Take care guys!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Just mailed you a card sweetie!!!



Butterfly~~ Thank you Soooooo much for that card.. I'm getting you one today 
It was sooo sweet, your so thoughtful and caring!! It means a lot to me!! thank you honey so much!!!!!!!! 
Have a wonderful weekend!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Okay..I am having surgery on July 18th. We would have done it sooner, but the hospital only has Mondays available..and I didn't want to miss a week of work..I need a friday!
> Surgery will be a good thing for me..we will clean out my Ovaries, remove the big cysts and all the tiny ones..and The Doctor also thinks I may have endometreiosis.. soo you can only discover that in Surgery..so We need to find out if I have that! I am not looking forward to the pain of the actual surgery, and the pain afterwards..but after 2-3 wks..I will be a brand new chick!  And it will take my cramping away (besides menstrul of course) for a good year HOPEFULLY!!!!


I'm not big on surgery but I think you are doing the right thing!!!

We'll be praying for you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

hey good looking! Don't worry abot me...
you know the saying:
That which doesn't kill us..makes us stronger....

I might be getting some good leads for clients! Plus, the team I am aligning myself with...just got exclusive rights to list for a new town home complex! I will sit in there as often as I can! Bigger commissions! I will be able to quit this contacting job...soon! (I hope!)
Whatcha gonna do this weekend?
read my journal? I met someone famous last night!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

ooohh!
My girl gets back from her cuise w/ her mom Saturday night! Wahoo! I will get to see her Sunday afternoon when I get off work! YEAH!
I think we will be both too tired to do much...but just hanging out and watching TV w/ would be nice...wanna hear something...I am actually REALLY missing her!
I've...neer missed a girl I've dated...and this week has DRAGGED!
oh...my web site is about done too! And I am going to sign up for a 1-800 # here in a sec! I am:
Mike Slusser, future millionaire real estate mogul!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 27, 2003)

so ... what's the web address millionaire mogul to be?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm not big on surgery but I think you are doing the right thing!!!
> 
> We'll be praying for you!!!



Thanks honey!!! I know I'm not big on surgery either.. but I really need it done!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> so ... what's the web address millionaire mogul to be?


its still in raw form...still have to populate it and customize it..but:
www.mikespeakhomes.com

hey...pretty catchy, eh?
Get it? pikes peak...mike's peak?
yeah..yeah...ya feeling me?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey good looking! Don't worry abot me...
> you know the saying:
> That which doesn't kill us..makes us stronger....
> ...



yep your soo right burner!! Noooo I NEED to read your journal.. I will at my moms later 
WHO DID U MEET?? WOW!!!!!

Thats awesome on the good leads your getting..congratulations honey.. I'm sooo proud of you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

she's a veternarian! I call her a doggy doc..

She goes to my gym....hmmm....hot, healthy woman...she's from Nebraska...a real live, bonafide counrty cowgirl!
Not a Texan...but she'll do!

Thanks! I am pretty excted about this new career starting to take off!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

I Read alll about her in Lina's journal ~ she sounds SOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

she is! I forgot where I wrote it..but I am actualy missing her! I have never missed a girl like this before....I think I like it....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2003)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  Thats sooo sweet honey!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

hey!
I am bailig early! gonna go take a nap..then go lift before going to the club..have a great nigt, and do not hear from ya until next week..have a great weekend! 
Feel better!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2003)

thanks burner!!!

man, Last night I got super sick~~ I've had this cold all week- and a cough..but for some reason around 8pm I started feeling really bad/ really weak.. runny nose, sneezing, bodyaches (Plus its sore from working out..abs hurt when I laugh from doing Pilates)  and I have a horrible cough..
My headaches finally gone

All I have done today is come to my moms (matts working) and she did My doggies nails (we had 2 people holding him down--little shit) and then I just got my nails done tooooo! 

I'm sleepy!!! But need to buy some new shorts.. Matt and I are going to San Antonio next weekend to stay on the Riverwalk!! Really excited about that!!! 

Hope everyones great! :Kiss: I'm gonna go get some rest..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey!
ok...you are a smart girl...why did u go workout whennu are sick?
Your immune system is already taxed...probably didn't get any benefit out of it?
Go take a nap! Get yourself better! You have a week of dumb bosses bitching at you...remember??

Go get better and be able to handle them!
I haven't been to San Antonio..since...1992....just a couple years ago, eh?
Only have 1.5 more hours togo..then off to the gym..and then to the club...thenback here..oy. I hope I hiot the lottery soon...
Kristen and I want matching Corvettes....


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2003)

matching corvettes would be awesome!! 

Well I was feeling better earlier this week.. worked out wedned. and thursday .. Then Friday It hit me.. yesterday  ( I didn't work out yesterday) I know my body is pooped.. I'm signing off now to take a nap..
Thanks for reminding me of my crappy bosses.. I think I need  abeer instead of a nap..LOL>> Just kidding.. they do wear a body out!!
Thanks Burner.. have a great night.. I know you have GOT to be tired!!!!!!!!
Take care sweetie!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 28, 2003)

ohh I know I haven't been to san antonio in 3 yrs!! I can't wait!!!   
A romantic getaway~~ We need it!~


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2003)

K!
Have a great nap!
(I will get to sleep in on Monday!
Wahoo!)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohh I know I haven't been to san antonio in 3 yrs!! I can't wait!!!
> A romantic getaway~~ We need it!~


That will be awesome for you two! Get abck to basics...no other pressures of life..jus tthe two of you adn room service....
Tension relief!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> That will be awesome for you two! Get abck to basics...no other pressures of life..jus tthe two of you adn room service....
> Tension relief!



That ain't no lie!! We Cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!  

Hope you enjoy sleeping in this morning!!

I slept so much yesterday.. all day pretty much.. but I am feeling better today!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2003)

Glad to hear you're feeling better ... and a romantic getaway, ah you crazy kids!    A getaway always helps things as there is nothing to do but enjoy each other.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

Good Morning NT!! 
How was your weekend?

Ya you are very right...its just what we need!
Whats great is Matt is very excited about it!!!!!!  More than me I think..lol!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2003)

If Matt is excited, all will be great!  I'm still on my weekend.    Tomorrow is Canada so my work week won't start until Wednesday!   I asked my manager to take this afternoon off, and she said why not just take the whole day off ... so I said OK!  I'm off this afternoon to get another tattoo ...


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

oh wow lucky you!!!!!!!!!!! Another Tattoo??? What are you going to get?? Boy your insane... I can't stand pain!!!! HAVE FUN BABE!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2003)

Well ... I asked the cute tattoo lady to design an bad angel that was: naked (what were the chances ... ), pierced and tattooed.  I am a little insane, ok maybe a lot.  It's going on my left forearm to fill in the blank space.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

lol.. NT That sounds really awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah you are insane doll..but we love ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

You guys need some alone time... San Antonio will be great!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

I know girl!!! We Can't Wait!!! 

Your Birthday card is in the mail honey!!!! Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

I'll be looking for the card, thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

Your welcome!!! I just love sending & receiving cards.. its sooo much fun!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 30, 2003)

Meals today June 30, 2003 (awww end of the month craziness here at work)

I am changing my meals up this wk and next wk.. just temporary... Trying to get super lean for this weekend..and This always works..but I can't do it for two long or I'll go nuts!

Meal one:
1.5 whey
water
1/2 green apple

Meal two:
1.5 whey
water
8 pretzels (sugar free   )

Meal three:
4 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans

meal four
4 oz. chicken
1 cup green beans
5 pretzels (getting rid of these today )
water water water...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

Meals look good..  Apart from the pretzels  But they do sound good...  I need some of that too..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Jenny!! I know the pretzels were not a good choice.. hey they were Wheat!! lol They are all gone.. I gave them away yesterday  No more!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

Morning Sweetie! 

How are ya today? 
I'm just sitting here waiting for the clock to pass 4:30 when I'll be able to leave..  dad's giving me a ride today..
I'm sitting in my gym clothes ready to hit the weights  

Is your surgery this week sweetie?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2003)

Good Morning Jenny!  Lucky you about to leave.. thats funny your in your workout clothes..all ready to go!!!!  

I'm okay.. I still have a nasty cough..and sinuses are crazy!! 
But My minds doing good ~ LoL~ I'm in a Happy mood! Thank god! lol

My surgery is July 18th!  
18 days to go...

Have a wonderful workout sweetie!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2003)

Aww, you have a cold  Lotsa people having that here too, luckily I haven't catched anything yet! 

I'm glad you are in a happy mood!!  

18th? that's quite some time. Will you be okay? Are you still hurting?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2003)

Yep.. but mines going away slowwwwwwwly!! 

I have pain pills if I need them.. actually feel okay this week.. haven't needed them sooo far?!! Weird!! My body heard the word surgery and got scared I guess! 

They would have done it this monday.. but I didn't want that.. I would be out all week from work.. and that just wouldn't work!!! Soo I wanted it on a friday.. to recoup over the weekend!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 1, 2003)

Meals today: 

m1: zone bar.. I was hungry
    & 1.5 whey w/ water

m2: Turkey salad.. (Can't wait ) 5 oz. of turkey breast, 1.5 cups lettuce, 1 small cucumber all chopped up! Yum!

M3:  5 oz. chicken
       1 cup green beans

m4:  1.5 whey w/ water
        1 cup green beans
        1 tbsp pb 
        1/2cup of oatmeal w/ splenda.

2 bitesize chocolate covered peanuts (like the size of a dime)

Snack at 11pm.. 15 saltfree peanuts..

6 liters of water


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2003)

Meals look good honey, but cals seems a bit low. Maybe they aren't  I'm sure you know what you're doing 

How are you feeling today? Cold better?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

Hiya Stacey!
I think I just that same cold you have,...

I will go and get some sudafed later this morning...sudafed will knock it out real quick like and in a hurry!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Meals look good honey, but cals seems a bit low. Maybe they aren't  I'm sure you know what you're doing
> 
> How are you feeling today? Cold better?



Hey Jenny!! How are you doing??
Ya, my calories are a bit low this week.. Just doing it for this week.. keep carbs low also.. so I look lean & tight for my 4th of July Trip!  

my colds getting better.. I just can't get rid of this damn cough.. 

have a great day honey!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

HI Burner!!! Sorry your not feeling good honey.. I know it sucks!!!!!!!! hope it goes away Real Fast!!!!! REST!!!!

Take care of yourself sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

Just edited last nights meals.. had a slight change


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm all out of protein.. soo its only going to be protein shakes (for my protein) today & tomorrow!!!!  

OR I can go & buy a grilled chicken sandwhich and cut the bun.. or get a salad.... but to busy at work.. sooo sticking w/ the shakes


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

morning!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

Good morning NT! Hey Congrats on your gift your getting in September from your wife.. ya know what I mean..!!! (not sure if you want it said on here or not??).. but Read it on Leah's site!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

I HATE HUMAN RESOURCE PEOPLE


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

... no biggie.  She has decided to just let it happen.  She is terrified of surgery, more scared of going under and not being able to come to is her fear.   This decision to have her BA done was made by her this time.  Prior to this date, I talked to the doctor for her and that probably wasn't the best thing.  This time I have not done anything.  I think she is ready now.  

So, when she becomes bigger, and with this latest carb cycling diet she's on, her self confidence will explode!!  I am so looking forward to seeing the lady with confidence I married some 11 years ago


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

Hiya Stacey!
How was the weekend? Have a great time!
I just got back from the store...got severe suddafed sinus / cold tabs...knock it out fast!


NT_
What?!?! Your wife doesn't have self confidence now? She is a hottie!
Kristen is a bit that way...I don't get it. She is a goodlooking, fit woman! I think a previous BF gave her negative feedback on something..haven't been able to pull it out of her yet...but damn.
All my friends think she is hot, so do the guys and ladies at my club..)
some even ask me how I got a girl that great. 
I just say, " I ma not sure, but it boggles the mind, doens' t it..?"


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm at a lose why she lacks selfconfidence.  Everytime we go out, she is approached by many people ... ladies and men alike.  She is very concious about the body fat she has around her mid section.  She loves to wear the hip huggers pants and cropped tops but doesn't like how she looks in them.  This new carb cycling diet is starting to really kick in.    And the BA operation will only kick up her confidence even more.  If she thinks she needs it, then I'm ok with it.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> And the BA operation will only kick up her confidence even more.  If she thinks she needs it, then I'm ok with it.


there ya go, buddy! be ther eto support her...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

... the doctor said they'll need to be massaged in order that the body doesn't create scare tissue buildup.  Although I might have to compete for that job ... seems to be some interest gathering amongst some other friends.  

Stacey ... where are ya doll?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

hmmm...you cuold charge admission...
"Rub my wife's breasts, have pic taken with them, 10 dollars!"


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... the doctor said they'll need to be massaged in order that the body doesn't create scare tissue buildup.  Although I might have to compete for that job ... seems to be some interest gathering amongst some other friends.
> 
> Stacey ... where are ya doll?



Hi dude! I'm SOOO SWAMPED AT WORK!!

YEP That was Matts FAVORITE Part... The massaging.. We still do it!! hehe!! 

I think thats wonderful shes getting them. I know they didn't help my self conscience any though!!!! I just really needed them!!~ Bad!! To Fill out clothes..

I understand how she feels.. although I'm the opposite.. I have like No bodyfat..-- have abs.. have a tiny waist.. and I still will not wear them..because I THINK that I look bad in them.. Something that I'm working on..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmmm...you cuold charge admission...
> "Rub my wife's breasts, have pic taken with them, 10 dollars!"


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

Nt~~ I think its wonderful how much you support the MRS.. your great!!
Matt was the same way.. He could careless if I got them or not.. of course He was happy I did~~ But ya know.. It just never bothered him that I was sooo flat! lol.. now he can't remember the old me! haha!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2003)

MEALS TODAY:  July 2, 2003

2 dymaburn extremes (Take them every morning..just forget to post em)
1 womens multi-vitamin & Vitamin C(also take everyday)

meal One:
zone bar
1 scoop whey w/ water

meal two:
15 saltfree peanuts
2 scoops whey w/ water
1/4 c oatmeal

and thats all sooo far.. 
Need 2 more meals!!!!!!!!  (good meals at that.. not wimpy)
I'm sure I will pick up a grilled chicken salad some where! 

LOTS OF WATER
And I haven't had any diet coke in 3 days!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

You are all so great to read about, I hate trying to barge in like a bull in a china shop and march in on convo's but I wanted to say hello and stacey you are seriously way too cute, you totally remind me of my bestest girlfriend, who by looking at pics from your wedding you look just like her.  But had to say hello am bored doing homework and studying.  :bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

consider this a hand / eye exercise...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Nt~~ I think its wonderful how much you support the MRS.. your great!!



at first I was really excited and I know that wasn't the best attitude.  After having a serious conversation about the why's of her wanting them, I better understand.  And my only comment was 'If you feel that getting them would make you feel better, then do it."  Life is too short to feel bad about yourself ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... the doctor said they'll need to be massaged in order that the body doesn't create scare tissue buildup.  Although I might have to compete for that job ... seems to be some interest gathering amongst some other friends.


Yea... I feel I should definitely help her out since she's become such a good friend of mine


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yea... I feel I should definitely help her out since she's become such a good friend of mine


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds like u and fade are gonna be hanging out together, bro!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> You are all so great to read about, I hate trying to barge in like a bull in a china shop and march in on convo's but I wanted to say hello and stacey you are seriously way too cute, you totally remind me of my bestest girlfriend, who by looking at pics from your wedding you look just like her.  But had to say hello am bored doing homework and studying.  :bounce:



Hi Shortstuff!!  Welcome!  
I love Vistors!! Pop in anytime!! Your not barging in at all!!!
Thanks for the compliments sweetie!!!! 

Come back more often!! Give me details about you!!! 
Take care!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

hiya stacey!
how was the weekend?
Mine? pretty good..besides having to work one job or another all days, but the 4th....
I pulled a 'Ferris Bueller' Thursday night in front of the night club manager. (not hard...was feeling like shiat...got that cold that every one seems to be getting...looked dreadful) he looked at me..told me to stay home and get rest Friday..who was I to argue with such logic?


How's things at work today? People leaving you alone?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Burner! 
Thats hilarious.. you pulled a Ferris Bueller!!!!!  Way to Go!
So did u have a good 4th? Hope so!

Works nuts.. I'm VERY sick..should be in bed..but trying to stick it out.. 2 more hours! I have been sick forever..but this weekend it got worse..we were walking in the rain pretty much all weekend in San Antonio.. and now I have the Flu very bad..  But I got antibiotics..and I am Feeling better than yesterday..just can't wait to go to bed!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

YEP!
we went to the family's for dinner, then she and I ended up back at her place and watched fireworks off her porch. She had company, so I took off and went home and got some much needed rest!

Dang, girl! Get better! Do NOT go to the gym for a few days......
get yourself better and let your immune system recharge!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

Well hello glad you had a good weekend, mine rocked I love california!!!  But home in oregon will work for now.  I am so glad everyone here is so nice, but I am so far behind on conversations now since I was gone for like 3 days  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

Awww how romantic Burner!! Sounds like you had a great 4th!!! 
And I'm glad you got some rest darling!

I won't Workout.. I worked out a LOT last week.. and we walked all weekend....
I hope I get better soon. You can't have surgery if your sick like this!!! And My surgery is on July 18th!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

I got your b-day card Stacey... it was SOOO sweet!!!  I loved it!!!

THANKS!!!!  You are the bestest


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi Shortstuff! Glad u had a great weekend!! Where are you at in Oregon?? My aunt lives there! She has a beautiful home on the side of some mountain! The closest town to her is Joseph, OR! 

Take care!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I got your b-day card Stacey... it was SOOO sweet!!!  I loved it!!!
> 
> THANKS!!!!  You are the bestest



YEAH!!!!!
 
I'm Glad you got It!!!!!!   I felt horrible for being late on it! 

How are ya honey??!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

I found the coolest flirty card for her...I will be giving it to her soon...
I have another idea.I am working on..it is still theory in my mind....

Glad to hear the exercise bug in you will be reined in for a little while!
reined..speaking of horses..have you seen the previews of the new upcoming movie ' sea biscuit'?
Kristen is  aBIG horse nut...I was briefed we WILL be seeing it...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

nope I haven't seen the previews yet for it.. I'll Look out for it tonight!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

it will be a good movie, actually...toby Mcguire, and a cople other big name stars are in it.

I saw in BF's journal that u can't eat big breaky? Eggs fill you up too much? Can't you shower forst? That will kill the first 20 - 40 minutes of your morning....then might be ready to eat? I know that since J'bo has forbidden me from my beloved whole wheat toast, the egs I eat are gone and I am hungry again in a couple hours...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

nope.. I can't eat anything before I get into my car..I get a very bad stomach ache..BAD!!!!!! 
 IF I DO.. I TAKE A Pill sooo I don't get a tummyache.. 
But I eat when I get to work.. Its gotta be light.. I can do the eggwhites SOME mornings...but not all the time! And they BITCH about the smell BAD.. MY BOSS SAID NO MORE EGGWHITES are to be heated up ever again..jerk!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 7, 2003)

I am in portland, your aunt lives about 6-8 hours east of where i am, so definitely not close.  She is in the upper east corner of the state.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

ohhh coooool Shortstuff!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YEAH!!!!!
> 
> I'm Glad you got It!!!!!!   I felt horrible for being late on it!
> ...


I'm doing good... Cory leaves for his Canada trip tonight  and Tyler went back to his Mom's last night   so John and I are all alone for two weeks  

Kinda got mixed feelings about them being gone


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

dam!
I can understand boiled eggs...but egg whites? I kow when I have cooked my eggs..it usually smells pretty good in my place...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm doing good... Cory leaves for his Canada trip tonight  and Tyler went back to his Mom's last night   so John and I are all alone for two weeks
> 
> Kinda got mixed feelings about them being gone


let's see...
empty nest...new home...young couple.....
break in every room...multiple times...you have that pool,right?
Great, late night skinny dipping.....
its gonna be good to be y'all!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

WoW Butterfly!!!!!! I'm sure that sucks having both your boys gone, I'm sorrrrry honey!! Its gonna be soo quiet..
But At least you can spend lots of time w/ John...run around naked...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

ugggg eggwhites dooooo smelll BADDD Burner!! LMAO!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2003)

Kay I'm going home..

GUESS WHAT..
for the next 3 weeks... Matts on the DAYSHIFT.. from 6am-2pm!!! WE ARE SOOO EXCITED!!!!!! 

Sooo tonight we are grilling.. hes making my chicken right now! 

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Bye guys!!  I can actually say I'm going home to my husband..how cool is that!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

not how I cook 'em...
also use good spices...
plus the smell of fresh brewed coffee...hmm.....breakfast....
can't wait till tomorrow...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

g'night! Drive safe! Fell better!
Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ... the eggs I eat are gone and I am hungry again in a couple hours...



that's the whole idea ... keep the digestion system going!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2003)

Stacey ... actually having a husband with 'normal' hours must be an awesome feelings.  I'm sure that will be great for the two of you!  Enjoy!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW Butterfly!!!!!! I'm sure that sucks having both your boys gone, I'm sorrrrry honey!! Its gonna be soo quiet..
> But At least you can spend lots of time w/ John...run around naked...



 ... I was going to write the exact same thing.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... I was going to write the exact same thing.


heh heh..I already did...but with examples provided....


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Kay I'm going home..
> 
> GUESS WHAT..
> ...


That is WAY cool!!!  I'm all excited for you!!!

Have fun


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW Butterfly!!!!!! I'm sure that sucks having both your boys gone, I'm sorrrrry honey!! Its gonna be soo quiet..
> But At least you can spend lots of time w/ John...run around naked...


It's so quiet already   I feel like crying... but I'll try not to.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Stacey ... actually having a husband with 'normal' hours must be an awesome feelings.  I'm sure that will be great for the two of you!  Enjoy!



NT~ Thanks honey!! It was weird..and totally cool!!! I came home to the smell of him cooking!! He was frying him fish, broiling my chicken for me, cody came running to me (my dog), and we were just a happy little family!! Then we ate at our dining room table...FIRST TIME EVER Since we moved into the house.. and watched tv together! ( I told him that I normally workout at 8 or 8:30..sooo this is not normal for me to sit on my a$$~ but that it felt great!!!!) 

and I got to bed at 10:30!!!  That was nice!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's so quiet already   I feel like crying... but I'll try not to.



I'm sorrrrry honey!!!!  
The time will past by fast I'm sure!!!!!! 
U just gotta keep yourself busy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

hey!
Wahoo!
Sounds like u had a great night!
Feeling better? I have a headache from the coughing...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

YA IT WAS GREAT BURNER!~ THANKS!!
NOPE.. I don't feel better..My head hurts to from the coughing..weird.. I FEEL YOUR PAIN TOTALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get well soon darling!!!!! I know this crap sucks!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

CRAP! And I Just remembered that Antibiotics cancel out Birth control pills- and my birth control pills control my cysts.. which explains why I was cramping sooooooo bad yesterday!! Great!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

Sounds like you need to call you OB/GYN doc and let her know!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

Really?! You think I should? I don't have that bad of cramps today..just when I woke up..but none now!??! Hmmm?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

NEED To post my meals For yesterday  July 7, 2003

Meal one:
Half whole wheat bagel, one tbsp of nat pb, one cup of orange juice w/ 2 vitamin C's, One multi vitamin, 1 Dymaburn Extreme (NEED ENERGY)

 ~~** Note~~** I never drink Orange juice..but I am because I'm sooooo sick!! Its helping too! 
Meal Two: 
8 redgrapes, 3 cherries
4 slices of turkey breast
one slice of sugarfree wholewheat bread

Meal three:
2 scoops of whey w/ water
1 tbsp pb

Meal four:
5 oz. chicken breast (broiled by my hubby)
1.5 cups of green beans (NO SALT)
15 peanuts

snack @ 9pm
4 strawberries
1 tbsp of pb


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

Todays meals 7/08/03

Ohhh and I weighed myself today.. I have lost 3lbs.. I'm Not trying either ..but its nice!! 

M1:  1/2 wholewheat bagel (LAST ONE), 1 tbsp pb
        orange juice (little over a cup)

        1 vitamin C
        1 Multi
        2 Dymaburn

M2:  10redgrapes, 4 cherries
        one slice of ww sf bread, 4 slices of turkey
        1 tbsp nat. pb

one piece of sugar free chocolate ~ YUM~ pretty good!

m3: 2 scoops whey w/ water

m4:  5oz. chicken
        1 c green beans
        1 c dark green lettuce
        2 strawberries

m5:  I got some pineapple.. soo I know I will have that tonight!  Just one cup w/ my protein shake.. 
       1.5 whey w/ water

LOTS AND LOTS OF WATER~ Having been drinking 5-6 liters of water a day!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

OMG!! A loan officer that I'm really close to here at work just told me that I'm looking really good!! That I look "damn good" ... and that him and this guy who just stopped in here..and hadn't seen me Since MY WEDDING.. said the same thing and they were talking about me!! WoW! I'm sorry I HAD TO SHARE That with someone.
Really made my day!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2003)

see? The rumors...are TRUE!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

hehehe ~~ Thanks 
It really really made my Day!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

We keep telling you what a hottie you are but noooo, you had to hear it from strangers to believe


----------



## Stacey (Jul 8, 2003)

You guys are crazy!! And WAY TOOOO SWEET!!!  THANKS SOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We keep telling you what a hottie you are but noooo, you had to hear it from strangers to believe



can I get an amen from ya??    You go on sister ... tell her what is what!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2003)

LMAO @ Ya NT!!! 

How are ya today??

I'm SWWWWWAMPED At work.. its pouring down rain.. its 5:45.. and looks like its 9pm at night.. crazy..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 9, 2003)

Butterfly.. your crazy.. I just saw your Avi!! NICE~ Wish Mine looked like that!!!!!  GO J'BO GO!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

Me too... that's why she's my inspiration!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2003)

She's an awesome role model!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2003)

ok you both are crazy, you both are just as hot, so hush both of you!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm good today, and yourself?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok you both are crazy, you both are just as hot, so hush both of you!!!!!



thank ya!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2003)

Hi Nt!!! I'm glad your good!! I'm okay...totally stressed out at work.. we are wayyyyyyyyy toooo busy!!!!!! Thanks for asking!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

When do you go back to the doc???  You still having the surgery, what day???


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey B!  
I am still having the surgery as far as I know!! I go to the dr. Next Tues..the 15th to watch the surgery video (again), then I go on wed. the 16th for a follow up ultrasound to MAKE sure I still need it.. for a check up, then the 18th-Friday- is my surgery.. Sooo I'll find out everything next week.. Whats weird is that I have not had bad cramps since Monday when I was on the antibiotic.. and got off that.. since then I'm okay w/ cramps. I still have my cold and bad cough..just not on the antibiotics. Sex last night hurt only when we were in One certain position.. In San antonio it did not hurt.. SOOO I'm not sure whats up??!!! I will tell him all that! Who Knows!

Thanks for asking!
How are u Doing today??


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2003)

update:
yesterdays meals:
7-10-03

M1: protein shake 
      2 scoops whey, 1 tbsp pb

m2: 6 slices of turkey breast, 2 cups lettuce, some green peppers, and about 5 slices of a cucumber w/ 2 tbsp honey mustard dressing

m3: 4oz chicken, 1 cup green beans, 1/4c salsa

m4: 5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 1/3c ranchstyle beans, 1 tbsp pb

m5: after workout:  1.5 protein pwd. w/ water, and about 10 saltfree peanuts


Workout yesterday was full body..first day back since last thrus. b/c I have been sick

Lunges: 4 sets of 15 holding 10lb. db's in each hand
Pile' squats w/ 15lb db  .. 3sets of 15 reps
Squats holding 15lb db in each hand.  3 sets of 12 (OUUUUCH)

Bicep Curls w/ 15lb db. 3 sets of 12 reps.
straight curls? (saw in mag.) w/ 12lb. db's 3 sets of 15
Tricep extentions: 3 sets of 12 holding 12lb db.
tricep dip off chair.. using bodyweight.. 35 reps.. 

Pushups. 2 sets of 20 (NOT GIRLIE)

Shoulder press: 3 sets of 12 weight: 45lb.

Ummm? geez I can't remember what else I did.. but I was taking major advantage of Matt sleeping .. and me feeling damn good!! 

ALSO DID my stair stepper for  25 minutes.. sweaty!!!!

abs:  3 sets of 25reps crunches
bicycle: 3 sets of 20
lower ab crunch: 3 sets of 20 (where u bring knees to chest..)
V-Crunch: 50reps (with rest in between)

My abs ARE FLAT... I look sooo cool in the mirror..  I can see lines.. and my veins everywhere.. especially in my arms!!

ALSO: FINALLY Found a workout that makes my calves POP out.. never in my life have I had awesome calves.. and they are looking soooo coooool.. I'm really excited.. my stepper is Awesome.. I think I have been using for over a month now.. well since May and I'm excited.. too bad I'm having surgery next friday and will be out for 3 wks.. or more not working out! 

Oh well..its a good day.. I am weighing 120 FINally again!! My clothes are loose.. (THEY WERE getting tight on me for some reason... and I was up to 128! Scared me.. soo I've been kicking my ass) I'm soo paranoid of gaining weight.. I can't stand it when I have a belly..even if nobody can tell..and I can.. I HATE IT.. it bugs me.. I know I'm messed up in the head.. but I like looking good..it makes my additude about EVERYTHING sooo great..and it makes me feel greeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaT!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 11, 2003)

so share the calve workout    Cause if it is that good I will so try it  I always can use a good variation of exercises


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2003)

hey stacey!
You still have that cough too? How's your voice? my cold is ok, but I still do not have my voice all the way back...especially laste at night..and tired....


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> so share the calve workout    Cause if it is that good I will so try it  I always can use a good variation of exercises



oops sorry I thought I wrote that!!  I have one of those aeorbic step things.. where you can add to the height of it with another step.. 
U know like what they use on THE FIRM-- but mines wider.. Like what u use in step class!  Well I have had since High school.. and I just started using it again in May..and Just making up my own routines, and stuff like that.. I can see a Big improvement in my calf area, and in my legs.. 
I always wanted to be a step teacher..soo I just pretend like I'm teaching a class.  Its Fun! I do kicks off it, and all sorts of stuff I learned from step class, and from a step video.

My husband grabbed my calf when we were laying on the couch and he was shocked! 
 
I felt great!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Burner.. My cough is kinda going away.. I still have it though.. SUCKS! Hows yours???
I got your pm just now babe, I'll pm ya back sooooon!! I sooo suck on those!! Always forget to check them! 
How was your weekend?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh I haven't done a step class in years, but will have to try some of those for some last burnouts on wednesday, hope you had a great weekend hun


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

ya it really works for me!!!  I love it!!! 
I did have a great weekend...thanks girl!!

How was your weekend??


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

It was good, I am done with my chem class this thursday and i am done working weekends as a server/bartender this saturday so it was a busy weekend of work and homework and training but i did get some girl time in, at my friends bridal shower, I want to get married now  LOL   It was good, this weekend will be better though, no school one day of work, life will be great


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

WoW Sounds Busy girl!! Thats awesome your done with your chem class this thrusday! What did you get in there (grade)-- I know that class is hard!
Oh fun a bridal shower!! Those do make a girl want to get married...or at least have a shower to get all the cool stuff  Kidding..  LOL!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh I am hoping for a B, I am not a science major and it is a exercise and sports nutrition class with the chem undertones, all science and little practicality.  So it is all based on the endurance sports so the professor and I have differing opinions on diets and intakes, but we have some great discussions.  I learn about her sports and their training regimes and she is totally mistified by the whole body building world.  But tests are hard for me since I come from a business background not science.  Thjat is my only downfall otherwise i understand most everything she says except for the science specific details.  LOL

Oh I know and she was given the most amazing wedding present by her fiancee a jag convertible, so yeah now I really want to get married  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

man where did I go wrong..she got a JAG Convertible~ WoW!!!! I didn't get anything!! Hope she knows how lucky she is! 

That class sounds interesting.. I bet you do have differing opinions with the teacher!! That sounds like my sister and I. She thinks she knows Everything about diets/training--as in the science stuff.. and when I tell her different she gets very pissy!! Its fun!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 14, 2003)

alrighty..now that I saw Leslies badass body.. I've got to get to work..LoL..offf I go..

Gonna speedwalk/run 4.5 miles..
and do my legs tonight!  Can't wait!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2003)

Update:
I go today at 11am to watch the video of my surgery
tomorrow I go at Noon to have my ultrasound done, and for the pre-op

then surgery is Friday!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

here's to things going well


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2003)

are we  holding our waterbottles up to each other NT~ Cheers~

  

just teasing..thanks babe!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2003)

water bottles will work 

So ... how are things otherwise?  Is Matt still working day shifts?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 15, 2003)

Let us know how that video was ;-)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 15, 2003)

awww the video was sooo much fun.. ya right!!! it wasn't bad.. just explains about what to do pre surgery.. what goes on during surgery..after surgery..and all this other crap!!! And I had to sign a lot of forms!  

NT~  YEP Matts still on days!!! He will be for a few more weeks...and theres talk that he may stay on days.. keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

g'moring, Stacey!
wow..it is almost that day, isn't it! that whole not eating for twelve hours prior to sugury is gonna kill you!
I'd be STARVING!
Oh well...you get to look forward to the green mystery jello afterwards...

So...are you doing out patient surgury or staying overnight?

Glad that you are getting to spend more time w/ the hubby! THat has got to take stress out of things...I am dreading going back to mids next month..I will rarely get to see my girl too often....that will suck!

hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2003)

Burner~ hey babe~ Good Morning~ I LOVE What it says underneath your name~ awesome!!

Yep Friday is the big day!!! Thank god b/c yesterday I had killer cramps!
Today I go at 11am for my pre-op---FUN!
I think I just can't eat past Midnight thursday..but I will find out today!  THAT WILL SUCK!!!!!!! I'll be sooo hungry!! Thank god I have to be there at 7am on friday..and the surgery is at 9am~
ohh Its out patient.. They keep me for 3-4 hours after surgery..as long as I'm fine I can go home.. I know my friend had the surgery 2 yrs ago and they had to keep her overnight b/c something went wrong..but I should be home by 4- or 5pm.. They do completly knock me out.. anesthetic..however u spell that.. I SHOULD Know that because my granny is a retired anesteologist..SP??!! LOL~ She would be sooo mad at me!!!!

Yes- I am having a great time..and getting sooo spoiled having Matt at home.. Yesterday he made me chicken..when I got home at 7pm it was ready!! AND He did it the way I make it.. with just water and some lemon pepper sprinkled on -- and bake for 35 minutes.. or whatever..  YEAH! 

Hope you have a great day burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

hey!
It's almost over then! That will be great when you are back to normal!

I have been reading one of my books, 'millionaire real estate agent', by Gary Keller, founder of keller williams, the company I work for..
I like dit.

My mother is a nurse. She would be the person you will be seeing tomorrow or a couple days before the surgury. She interviews the patients, advising them of what is to come, take blood work, etc...
So, I know a widdle bit of it.

I soaked my chicken...in BEER yesterday! Man, talk about JUICY! and tasty too!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2003)

yummy burner.. you soaked your chicken in beer~ YUM!! I bet it was tasty!
Oh cool well I saw the nurse that is like your mom~ 
They took soooo much blood from me I thought I was going to pass out.
I was at the hospital for 4 hours.
an hour and half was w/ my dr... 
then the rest at the hospital (dr is connected to them)~
had bloodwork, all the interviewing..all that jazz done...fun fun fun.. paid for my surgery..and I'm ready to go now! 

Burner that book sounds really interesting!! One day your going to be a millionaire..I just know it


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

I hate getting bloodwork done... 

You do have insurance, right?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey Butterfly~~
I know I hate getting bloodwork done too~ Yuck!!! It was 1:30pm when they did it right.. and I hadn't ate since 8:30am.. a protein bar.. soo I was hungry!!!!!! and I told them I might pass out..but I was okay! 

Yes I have insurance!! Thank god! Matts insurance is awesome!! My surgery only cost me $50. and Its a $8,000 surgery. Well at least thats what it said on a bill for my last one! Sooo Glad I don't have to pay that!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

g'morning, Stacey!
how's you?
we ewnt to go see 'Stomp!' last night! If you have not seen it, you HAVE to!
man, it was AMAZING! They put in bits of humor to keep it moving, and the sounds they made with their 'instruments'..wow...


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2003)

good morning burner!
Ohhh that  sounds awesome!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm okay.. I'm freakin' nervous and I don't know why?? I wan't this nervous last year!!!!!! I'm scared!!    
The main thing I'm freakin' about is being put to sleep!! I don't know why.. My granny was an anesteologist and she told me not to worry..but I am!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

that is the missus biggest fear as well.  She goes in for her BA in Sept and that is what she fears the most.  You've been put under before have you not?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2003)

really Nt??
I HATE being put under!! Scares me soo much! Just that I'm not going to wake up, or something bad is going to happen!! 
YES I have been put under like 4 or 5 times or more maybe

I know twice when I was under 8 yrs. old,
once for my BA
and then for my surgery last year tooo!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

have you always had this fear?

Yep ... going under is one of the main reasons she hasn't gone for her BA yet.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Maybe I'm weird but I don't mind being put under... the last two times I was I felt sooo good when I woke up... all the pain was gone!

It probably won't be that way for Mrs.NT though with the BA... I bet you'll be a little sore Stacey but in a few days you'll be as good as new!!!

What time do you go in?  You'll be in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2003)

actually Nt, I have always been just like Butterfly.. I always love it, think its neat.. and theres no pain when u wake up!! ??!

THANK YOU BUTTERFLY SOOOO MUCH!! Your sooo sweet!!!
Actually I will be very sore all next week.. like a extreme workout.. I should be feeling brand new though by NEXT weekend! 
Thats why I took off monday & tuesday next week from work.. I should be able to drive my car by tuesday though! 

I have to be there at 7am.. memorial City hospital.. and my surgery is at 9am.. I should be home by 5pm!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

You're in my thoughts sweetie!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Ann soo much!!  

well Heres an update~
I had my surgery at 9am friday morning..that day I pretty much slept all day! I left the hospital at 1pm.. and my mom brought me home to her house, (Matt got to her house at 2pm.. ) 
The dr. told me bad news thought~ He found that I have Endometreosis~ and that I need to get pregnant with in the next 3-6 months.. but I'm going to have to talk to him about all this.. I was waking up from my anestisia when he told me that.. & I told him he would have to tell me everything again..which he knows! I will meet with him in 2 wks..for my follow up.
But they got all the scar tissue out of me! 
He told me mom that if we don't plan on having a baby, my surgeries will just get worse & worse. Sooo we have a lot of thinking to do! 

They performed a D & C on me also, soo I'm very very sore from all the work that was done in me. I have 3 insiscions to take care of.. I feel real puffy from the gas they blow (your insides up with) u up with.. but thats going away! I can't drive yet..I think I can on tuesday. I go back to work on wednesday! I would go tuesday, but since Now I have lots of walking to do from all the offices, I'm staying home an extra day! 
I finally have an appetite too today! Yesterday I was still on Jello, and I did have some chicken that matt made for me on the pit later!  

Also~ Can u guys believe that Matt took off all weekend for me?? They had MANDATORY WORK this weekend..and he told him he couldn't..that I had surgery!! I was very impressed w/ my little workaholic.. cause he Knew My mom could have taken care of me..but he is!  Yeah!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey honey!

Oh, you had your surgery! Sorry for not being around much the last couple of weeks, but I think you know why  

I'm glad to hear the surgery went well!  And I'm SO GLAD Matt took care of you, he got a Gold Star in my book for that.. 

I hope you guys will find away to cope with this new situation..

Thinking of you sweets,
Jenny


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

hey!
Congrats that all went well!
well, you did want to get preggers, didn't you? Now..you have to..

Sounds like Matt came thru for you! Great!
Hope your weekend was relaxing and you feel better!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 22, 2003)

Hope you are still resting and taking it easy!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey guys!!! Thank you Jenny, Butterfly, Burner, And Nt For checking on me and for all of your well wishes  I love you guys!!!!
sorry I haven't been around lately~ My computer at home is broke~ and todays my first day back at work. I think I may leave early (maybe 3pm) as long as my work is complete I will. I am real SORE! 

YEP~ Matt gets a few gold stars~ He took really good care of me! 
And Burner your right.. I did want to get pregnant.. but I really wanted Matt to be ready to, so We agreed on waiting 2 yrs! But who knows now!!! Lots of thinking! And matt wants me to get a 2nd opinion also! 

Anyway.. Love ya'll!!!!

Jenny~~ PM me if you need to chat! I know you miss Justin honey!!! I'm thinking of you to sweetie!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 24, 2003)

Morning Sweety! 

how are you feeling today? 

XOXO,
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

HI Jen  
I just wrote a book in your journal! 

I'm okay.. sorrrrrrrrrre~ 
Thank you for asking honey!


XOXO~ 
Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

Okay guys.. I have  a HUGE Confession I have to tell .. but I don't want to be made fun of.. I just think ya'll should all know what happend to me!!

Okay.. sooo here I go (sooooo Embarrasing )
On Monday.. I was home from work right.. and when I got up around 9am I took my pain pill, and my infection pill, and had a small bowl of fruit loops!  anyway.. then I was sick of laying on the couch right.. so I figured if I'm going to lay on my ass I might as well sit outside and do it and get some sun! So at 11am I went outside..and layed out till 12:30.. It was Nice, and relaxing. Got some sun! Then Around 2pm I took 2 of my Dymaburn Extreme pills (they have efedrine in them.. Butterfly takes them too.. they are similar to Xenadrine).. anyway.. THEN I saw in the mirror that I got a bad sunburn.. OOPS.. I totally forgot that my Pills for my surgery I'm taking.. your not suppose to go in the sun.. Anyway (my skin looks much better today though.. its fading to a tan.. thats not the embarrasing thing I am leading toooo)

Sooo remember I said I took 2 Dymaburns.. I wasn't thinking that I would react to them..
Soo then I realized we needed toilet paper so I was going to run to the store and get some.. and come RIGHT Back.. 
Well (this is around 3pm) I get in my car.. and I'm driving.. then about 5 minutes later I realize I can't see right..then myheart started racing, then My hands turned numb...then I couldn't breathe right, Then I was feeling really dizzy, thought I was going to puke.. I was Scared.. Sooo I got to My bank (was going there to to get cash) and I could barely drive my car, could barely park ( I went VERY Slow going there.. I was soooo freaked out) I got out of my car and almost fell over.. I couldn't walk right.. I Was Paniking.. sooo scared,, my heart hurt BAD, bad bad bad Chest Pains, I was shaking, my entire body was shaking.. I started Crying..
Then I walked inside (barely) and walked to the receptionist..I had to grab on to her desk because I almost fell.. And I told her that I was feeling really bad, and I was going to call my mom to come and get me.. 
I Felt Sooo Wasted!!!!!!! I was Crying my eyes out.. this poor little girl was helping me though.. she went and got me a Sprite... 
And I sat in the lobby to wait on my mom & brother.. (matt was at work still)
SORRY SO LONG!!!!
THEN FINALLY 15 Min. later Mom got there and I just balled my eyes out.. she FREAKED when She saw me.. and Didn't know what was wrong w/ me.. I thought I was going to Die..I reallllly Did ya'll!! I was Scared..
Then I told my mom I took those 2 dymaburn (she takes them too, so she knew right away that it had efedrine in them.. and she paniked) sooo My Mom rushed me to the emergency room. I could barely breathe the entire way there, I couldn't talk right.. 
it was scary.. I was crying my eyes out ~ and kept saying I was going to Die! 
So They saw me Right Away.. no waiting.. and I was scared!!
They put me in the emergency room part.. and asked me a zillion questions..and I kept telling them to please get that pill out of me..

Well They didn't want to pump my stomach because of my surgery I just had.. 
Sooo they made me drink (By this time Matt is there with me) 2 cups of CHARCOAL..literally ..it was charcoal.. like what goes on a barbeque pit.. the nurse sqeezed it out of a tube.. it was thick like a milkshake..and had a HORRIBLE TASTE  
So I downed it.. I wanted that pill out of me!! 
They checked my heart when I got there..and it was Racing.. my blood pressure was high.. (which is normally perfect) 
Then they did an EKG on me to check my heart.. it came back fine..
Matts mom got there.. shes a Head nurse at another hospital.. and she knew more what to do then the nurses I had.. I was glad she was there.. she kept telling them that my heart rate needs to be a lot lower because I workout, and run.. etc.. sooo they watched my heart for a long time.. I was still crying my eyes out.. 
They said I overdosed on pills (not meaning to..they knew that) but I had a serious overdose ~
anyway.. they my heart finally got back to normal... even though I was still shaky and felt like I was going to puke.. 
They let me go home about 3 hours later.. And Matt had to watch me.. 
I wasn't allowed to take my pain pills for 24 hours-- that sucked!
Finally that charcoal I drank came out of me..makes you go to the bathroom.. dieahrera.. however u spell that?! lol.. yuck..
That was bad..and nasty..
When Matt and I got home I threw my entire bottle of Dymaburn in the trash!!!! I was soo MAD at Myself for taking them.. But I wasn't thinking right!!! I was SOO MAD!! 
It was Really bad.. I really thought I was dying because I have read that people have dyed from taking ephedrine..
And I shouldn't take them anyway because I have a "weak valve muscle near my heart" sooo all my life I have had chest pains..not bad though..

anyway.. I learned a lesson on monday!!!!! I was sooo Thankful To be alive!!! It was really really really SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But I wanted to share that with ya'll..
Matt told me I don't need those diet pills anyway..They do control my appetite sooooo much though.. sooo yesterday I ate a lot.. but today I'm controlling it much better..

Matt told me my health is way more important then worrying about gaining 5lbs.....soo this is definatley going to be hard for me.. I have taken that pill..or one like it for the past 7 years of my life.. I'm Glad I'm off them.. And I DO NOT want to take them again... I just have to keep saying that!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

need to post my meals for the past 2 days:

 TUESDAYS Meals I won't post... I ate a lot.. I was hungry b/c I didn't eat much on monday..then WHat I Did eat came outta me w/ that Charcoal crap I had to drink~ YuCK!!!!
well the only bad thing I had was 1 cup of chex mix.. or a tad more, and a granola bar, and a few penut m&m's   Oh yes.. and about 5 tortilla chips I stole from Matt! 

Yesterday ~ July 23, 2002

1.  2 scoops whey, 1 tbsp nat pb
2.  5 oz. chicken, 1 1/2c green beans, 4 strawberrys
3.  1.5 whey, small green apple
4.  5 oz. chicken, 1 small can ranch style beans, 3 strawberries
5.  1 tbsp pb, 4 oz. turkey
~~ Slipped while watching "cupid"... and had 1 cup of honey nut chex mix! YUM~ Why do I buy this stuff.. I know I can't resist..but other than that I did good today..especially w/o my diet pills!! 

Todays meals July 24

1.  2 scoops whey, 1 tbsp pb, small green apple
2.  4 slices of turkey, 2 cups dark green lettuce, 5 cashews
3.  5 oz. chicken, 1 1/2 green beans, 5 small strawberrys
4.  5 oz. chicken, half cucumber, 1 tbsp pb
5.  1.5 whey w/ water... yum..

Gotta keep my diet perfect since I can't workout!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2003)

OMG Stacey!!!  I can't believe you went through all that and are just now telling us!!!  You really scared me... I've got tears in my eyes!!!

They are right, you don't need those pills!  You are already thin and beautiful!  And your heart and health IS much more important then 5lbs!  Also, you can't take them if you are trying to get pregnant!

I can understand how drugs and not feeling well can make your judgement poor!  When I'm sick, John or my mom have to make sure I take my meds at the right time otherwise I'll forget or take them too close together.

I'm glad you are ok... you are one tough cookie


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

Ann,
Thank you honey!! I'm sorry I just now told you guys.. I knew it would take me a long time to write all that, and I didn't get a chance to yesterday! Plus, I was trying to Forget that I did that to myself!!
I Know now that my health & heart are way more important.. everyone is on my ass sooo bad this week.. which I can understand.. they were scared to death!! 
Sorry I brought tears to your eyes.. I really really HATE that I did that to me!!!!!!

Everyone at work seems to think its pretty damn funny though.. now I'm ignoring everyone.. they really are judging me now.. I'm not a druggie!!!!! They were making all kinds of mean jokes yesterday to me.. Really hurt my feelings.. I said to my boss "why are you laughing when u could be sitting at my funeral today??" and he shut up real fast!!!! But I'm getting a lot of stares!!
I didn't even want my work to know... BUT When I got home tuesday from the store (I was gone for an HOUR) and Matt told me that My co-worker who I am close to called to check on me..  & He thought she knew what I did... and He told her.. not thinking she would say anything... well She told The ENTIRE OFFICE!! Soooo Embarrassing.. when I got here yesterday morning NOBODY asked about my surgery..they were all teasing me about what I did.. I'm real pissed about it all!!! 

So thank you for understanding!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> need to post my meals for the past 2 days:
> 
> TUESDAYS Meals I won't post... I ate a lot.. I was hungry b/c I didn't eat much on monday..then WHat I Did eat came outta me w/ that Charcoal crap I had to drink~ YuCK!!!!
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 25, 2003)

STACEY!! I can't believe you didn't tell us right away!! 
I was all shook up reading that! I can't believe you went through all of that 

Honey, stop blaming yourself! You had just gone through difficult surgery and just tried to start your normal day routine again! It's not strange at all that you took those pills, you are so used to taking them.
I'm so relieved that you came out of it okay!! That is some scary shit!! 

Your coworkers need some kick in the booty!  I can't believe they are making jokes and stuff when you're feeling like that 
Just tell me if Ann and me need to come there to beat the crap out of them... 

Take care sweetie! You are such a strong woman for going through this! 

Thinking of you sweetie ~
Jen


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Good Morning Jen!!  Thank you soooo much for understanding why I took them.. It was just normal for me too.. but I know now it was wrong.
I know I would have told ya'll soooner but I don't have a computer at home..and when I got to work on wednesday I couldn't get on here much b/c I was swamped! But I'm glad I told ya'll! I needed people to understand me!! IT WAS VERY SCARY!!!!!

I know my co-workers are really rude.... sooo far today no jokes have been made~ They best keep their mouth shut, I will be rude back today if they do make jokes! 

I feel like a strong person, thank you so much for saying that girl! Your so sweet!! Your really a great friend to me!!

Whatcha doing this weekend?? Hope you have a wonderful one! 

XOXO,
Stacey :Kiss:


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

hey-
Dont be embarrassed..you made a misstake. You did something you have been doing for a long time now..a 'conditioned' response.
Your co-workers are tesaing you? That's cruel. Tell them to fuq off, to their face. I like the response you gave to your oss..so..
how many of these co-workers are over weight? I wouldn't suggest stooping to their level, but if they say something...you could fire back a quick inslult about how 'great' they look..

Either way....glad you are ok! You take care of yourself! Yo are on my list of favorite peoples here!
take care!
mike


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Hey Mike! thank you sooo much~ your on my list of favorite people to sweetie!  
I know I shouldn't be embarrassed now.. thanks honey! 

Yeah actually most of my coworkers are a tad overweight.. a few are REALLLLLY overweight..and then there are a few Super skinny people here too.. who have like NO muscle!  I could kick their ass! 

I Am taking care of myself!~ thank you so much Burner!!!!!

Hope you have a wonderful weekend!!!!
XOXO


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

I'll be working here..all weekend..and the club.
Oh, actually, if she hasn't any patients, Kristen and I are going to the Renaisance Festival on Sunday! Ever go to one fo those? Pretty cool..and it is about to close for the season, so need to go!

yeah, if can avoid it, don't stoop to their level..but id they do say sommething..just a quick comment on how that extra 20 pounds they look like they have recently put on....should do the trick..
dunno why...but it seems women..are concerned with their weight...
I don't think there is much worse an insult you can to a woman than to call her fat..or ugly...with conviction..


----------



## FtNsGiRl (Jul 25, 2003)

Stacey~So sorry to hear you had to go through that. I cannot imagine how scared you must have been! I agree with everyone else, you cannot blame yourself. You did not do anything wrong.

And to your coworkers...  

Take care sweetie.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

We love the Renaisance Festival!!!  I've got a great wench costume!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We love the Renaisance Festival!!!  I've got a great wench costume!


..I bet you do...


(sorry, had to say that..)
well...I bet you look great in it..seeings as you were blessed with such great curves....

I think I told you along time ago...that Jessica Rabbit figure.
(Do't hate me, I'm just drawn this way)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Burner..sorry you have to work this weekend!!  Yeah.. we have the Renaisance Festival here too!! Its really awesome & Fun!! I haven't been in a few years though 

Thanks for sticking up for me burner.. I don't think I'm going to stoop to their level though!! 
Have a great one cutie!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by FtNsGiRl *_
> Stacey~So sorry to hear you had to go through that. I cannot imagine how scared you must have been! I agree with everyone else, you cannot blame yourself. You did not do anything wrong.
> 
> And to your coworkers...
> ...



HEY GIRL!!! Thanks so much! It was Extremley Scary~ NEVER Ever want to go through that again.. and that Charcoal they made me drink... omg..SO Nasty!! IT tasted like ass!! Yuk~

ya good idea to my co-workers~ I like that smilie~
 

Have a great weekend girl!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 25, 2003)

Looks like NT is going to have to take a trip to Staceyville and do some serious straightening out!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Looks like NT is going to have to take a trip to Staceyville and do some serious straightening out!



HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

well, just because you are young and nice..and do something (live a healthy nlifestlye) that most people don't and 'scoff' at..doesn't give them the right to treat you like that/ They may be teasing you..but in reality..they probably wish they were more like you. Young, energetic, HEALTHY. 
Fuq 'em. Do your job. they'll get over it. You'be back to 100% in no time..and they will have put on another 5 lbs!
who wins!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Your sooooo Right burner!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

that's the spirit, babe!
you just keep smiling.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

THANKS HONEY


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

I am a coffee drinker now..  never thought I'd say that  

but ya'll I put 3 tablespoons of Cream in it just so I can drink it.. I'm Horrible!!!!!! 
I had one cup this morning..

and now I am drinking another small cup.. with 2 tbsp of cream..and 2 tbsp of mocha.. I sooo SUCK!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

well...I refuse to give up my coffee mate creamer..cinnamon vanilla rules!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

ohh good.. I'm not alone here!!!! I tried that shit (coffee) Black.. OMG GROSS!!!!!! Never again..
I don't like the taste of coffee at all..but need to stay awake~ I have my tooth brush here at work so my teeth don't get bad!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

you're funny!
You've got such white teeth!
I just hate coffee breath..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Meals today:

1. 1 scoop whey, 1 tbsp pb
    half a whole wheat bagel ~ yum
    1 tiny cup of coffee.. like 4 oz. w/ 2 tbsp of cream  
oh ya.. and a tiny green apple

2.  6 slices of turkey breast
     2 cups of lettuce
     5 slices of cucumber
     some green pepper
    1 tbsp honey mustard

3.  2 scoops whey w/ water


4pm.. 5 oz. of coffee w/ 2 tbsp of mocha and 2 tbsp of cream..and now my tummy REALLLLLY HURTS! ohhh great...

I don't think I am going to be a good coffee drinker.. I think I won't have any anymore.. I have to put to much shit in it to like it...
anyway

Meal 5 will be Chicken Fajitas.. one tortilla..and charro beans and a little guacomole..NO CHIPS!!

And lemon water while Matt drinks a Margarita.. (I'm on meds still)



Anyway.. 
Can't wait till I can burn some calories again!!!! 

I'm heading home..well to the bank first.. 

Everyone have a great weekend


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

aww thanks Burner.. I have had my teeth whitened Twice in the past 3 yrs.. and I use Crest white strips toooo!! 

Coffee breath is DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

I used those! The only thing I didn't like about them was that they only whiten the front teeth..the back teeth aren't covered by the strips....

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

I know.. suks.. I also have this stuff u Paint on your teeth.. I got it at Walgreens.. ITS COOL!!! 

Bye babe!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 25, 2003)

white washing your teeth? Ok, now you are getting silly...go home! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 26, 2003)

ya I know I'm crazy!!!! I'm anal about my teeth!!! Well ..and Matts.. hes got nice whities tooooooooo ...lol.. that can be taken in a different way.. ha haha! 

Hope your having a great weekend Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2003)

its better now that it is winding down..this two jobs the whole weeked...SUX!
We are going to go see Seabiscut tonight!
I'll let you know how it was!

Remember 'hatesplague'?
She was at im.com and briefly came over here? Well, she is a dental hygienist..she said to once in a while, rinse out w/ hydrogen peroxide. (don't swallow any!)
I do it here and again...seems to work. Be careful to not have any mouth sores....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Stacey! 

How are ya today? 

Diet is looking good!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Burner.. Sooo how was the movie??
I KNOW that working 2 jobs sucks.. I feel your pain honey!! Hope you don't have to do that for toooo long!! 
I have heard that to about hydrogen peroxide..just don't know if I can do it!! Isn't it gross??? 
Hope you have a great day honey!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

HI JENNY!!! How are you honey? How was your weekend?? Did you have fun at your sisters? 
Thanks for saying my diet looks good.. yesterday I had a good yummycheat so I'm ready to be strict all week and longer!  

Hope your having a great day to!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2003)

your meals look really good. but they make me hungry


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HI JENNY!!! How are you honey? How was your weekend?? Did you have fun at your sisters?
> Thanks for saying my diet looks good.. yesterday I had a good yummycheat so I'm ready to be strict all week and longer!
> 
> Hope your having a great day to!



Hey sweets! 

I was sick all weekend..  Was just laying on the couch eating crap basicly 
Justin left for Canada too, which means we won't talk much for 2 weeks. He's in the middle of nowhere without phones or computers.. 

Check out my new journal


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

ohh honey your throat is not better yet??? I'm sooo sorry!!!!!! That sucks big time!!!! I hope you get to feeling better soon! Are you on antibiotics??? Take care of yourself sweetie

That stinks that Justin is going to Canada for 2 wks.. you poor thing!!!!!

A new journal? Awesome! I'll have to go check it out! I need to start one too.. but I am going to wait until I can workout again! 

Smile honey!~ I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

I do feel better today, will go back to the gym today.. I'm SICK of resting, so there will be no more of that today..  

And, I AM smiling..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Btw, thanks for caring sweetie


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Jenny~ I know how you feel.. I'm SOOOOOO SICK Of laying on my ass..I CANNOT Wait To workout again!! I'm actually calling my Dr. Today to ask him if I can go on Short Walks with my dog starting today!  I feel like I can!! 

and I'll always care about you!! Your a great friend!  

Glad Your Smiling!! 
Smiling makes me feel good!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 28, 2003)

Meals today:
1.  4 eggwhites, 1 yolk, 8 red grapes

2.  2 scoops whey w/ water
     5 strawberries (sooo yummy... I got them from the farmers market yesterday!!!), 10 saltfree peanuts

3.  5 oz. chicken
     2 cups lettuce w/ cucumbers in it.

4.  4 oz. chicken 
      1 cup green beans

I can go walking now.. I am allowed that.. not speedwalking though..just a normal moderate walk.. YEah
So Tonight I will go walking.. I can't wait!!!!!!! I have been getting jealous of all the ladies in my neighborhood I see every morning walking their dogs!!


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2003)

Hi Stacey 

Hope you feel better from the surgery... what was it for? Hope all is OK...?

Sorry, to hear about your pill accident!! It must have been so scary!!!  Glad you are ok and recuperating.... your coworkers are prolly all jealous and can't believe their insensitivity!!

Take care!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Stace, you're late for work!  I miss ya 

Meals looked good yesterday, but are you sure your getting all the cals you need?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Stace, you're late for work!  I miss ya
> 
> Meals looked good yesterday, but are you sure your getting all the cals you need?



Morning Jenny~~~ hahaha.. I wasn't late-- can u believe I actually had to WORK when I got here! Geez.. the nerve of these people..lmao
 

I know my calories were low yesterday--I did it because I ate like a little piggy on sunday.. and just wanted to get rid of it! Today my meals will be much better  thanks for looking out for me girlie!

How are you doing today?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Haha, the people at your office are such slavedrivers 

Okay, well, as long as you're aware of it honey. I do that too somtimes, eat way too little. Sometimes you just don't have much of an appetite  Today I've been starving though 

I'm doing good. The morning here was sooo boring, I didn't think I'd make it all day here  But then lunch came and everything is downhill from there.. 

When are you allowed to work out again btw?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey sweetie! 
I know can u believe I have to work!  LoL.. actually I'm glad.. it makes the day go by a lot faster!!!

I try not to eat like that all the time.. but your right.. sometimes you just don't have an appetite!  
I'm sorry your morning was borging!! That sucks!!! But at least your almost outta there huh! 

I can't workout until I go back to the dr.. and I don't go to him until August 7th!! Sucks! no sex or workouts till then! I am allowed to take slow walks with my dog though!  That was nice.. I did that last night!  

and on sunday I helped my sister move (shes in college) to another place... and she was on the second floor.. I only took small LIGHT stuff.. but I swear walking up and down the stairs a Zillion times was a good workout (sneaky).. My mom kept an eye on me though so I didn't do too much! My calves were sore yesterday~ I was excited!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Stacey
> 
> Hope you feel better from the surgery... what was it for? Hope all is OK...?
> ...



HELLO STRANGER!!! How are you honey??? Whats up in your world?! How was your comp? I'll go read your journal! 

My surgery was a laproscopy &  a D&C.. I had some cysts & scar tissue in my ovaries they needed to remove..and check to see if I have endometreosis.. and I do!  Sucks.. but it explains A LOT! (cramps.. etc..)

Hope your doing great ~Take care sweetie!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah, days going by fast are good 

Yep, almost out of here, 10 more mins I think. Going to the gym to train legs. I still feel kinda crappy with headache and stuff, but I want to go. Actually, the couch does seem more appealing, which is a weird feeling. I usually look forward to going to the gym.. Guess it's cause I'm not feeling a 100% yet.. 

Aww, honey, I'm sorry you can't do much until you've seen your dr. I know how much you like working out! Love your positive attitude about it, you rock! 

CAREFUL, don't sneak any workouts in  Don't make me come there tie you to the couch..  

How late are you working tonight? Will you see Matt or is he working even later?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

heya Jenny!! 
I'm swamped today~ sorry its taken me forever to reply! I hope I'm not working to Late tonight.. no later than 6pm! Matt is off now.. he worked 6am to 2pm....normally he stays late..but not today!  I will see him for about 2 hours tonight! Hopefully.. he normally goes to bed at 8:30pm.. b/c he gets up at 4am (he has to be at work at 5:45am) yuck!!!

I know it really sucks that I can't workout, but I do want my body to heal properly! I promise I won't sneak in any more workouts.. I have some cramps today..so I know I shouldn't have done that yesterday!

girl.. let your body rest too.. Don't feel bad for laying on the couch..your body needs it way more than u think!!  Take care of yourself honey!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

Meals for today~ July 29, 2003

Meal one:
2 scoops whey, 1 tbsp pb, 8 red grapes

Meal two: 
2 scoops whey, 15 saltfree peanuts, 6 strawberries

Meal Three:
5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans, 1 cup lettuce, tbsp pb, 
1 cup of watermellon

 

Meal Four:
5 oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans

meal five:
eggwhites (gotta see how many eggs I have at home)
1 cucumber


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh stacey your food looks nummy, namely the Peanut butter    Had to stop by to say hi and tell you to be careful!!!!!  Don't need you to get hurt now hun


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks girl!! I like my fruit!!!!!  
I need to cut it out though..some of it.. Will do soooon 

I promise I won't overdo it!! Thanks for looking out for me!! your soo sweet!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey girl!  Is it raining up there?  John is on his way to take Tyler to his Karate lesson on your side of town.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2003)

hey honey!! 
Nope no rain.. none all day! How about there?? It is cloudy though..but remember.. I'm about 25 minutes from Jones rd.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 29, 2003)

No rain here either... just thundering...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> heya Jenny!!
> I'm swamped today~ sorry its taken me forever to reply! I hope I'm not working to Late tonight.. no later than 6pm! Matt is off now.. he worked 6am to 2pm....normally he stays late..but not today! I will see him for about 2 hours tonight! Hopefully.. he normally goes to bed at 8:30pm.. b/c he gets up at 4am (he has to be at work at 5:45am) yuck!!!
> 
> ...



Hey there you Texas Hottie! 
Sorry to hear that work was overwhelming yesterday, and hey, 6pm is late enough! 
What does Matt work with? Computerstuff, right?

Cramps?  Be careful!!

I felt much better last night and had a great leg workout! Went pretty heavy and I can feel it today!  I like it though 

Meals looked really good yesterday! 

XOXO,
Jen


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

hiya!
It rained here the other day...pretty good too....
...my gym shoes..which I had JUST washed and put out in the sun to dry....got all soaked again.....
(It was sunny when I left the house....down pour when I got home..)
they are clean tho!

hey silly...knock off the workouts, will ya! You are being counter productive! Ler your body heal...THEN you can EASE back into it.
Daon't make me come down there!
Ann, you tell her!
Have a great day, Stacey!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

July 30, 2003

meals today:THANK GOD I packed my meals last night!~!!!
running late for bfast grabbed a zone bar and slice of watermelon (about 1/4c)
snack: red grapes- 10 of them

meal 2- 44g whey
6 strawberrys
1 1/2 c dark green lettuce
15 saltfree peanuts

meal 3-
5 oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans

meal 4-
5 oz. chicken
1 cup lettuce
1 cup green beans
few pieces of watermelon

meal 5
40g whey
w/water


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey there you Texas Hottie!
> Sorry to hear that work was overwhelming yesterday, and hey, 6pm is late enough!
> What does Matt work with? Computerstuff, right?
> ...



HEY Jen! How are you today?!
don't worry..no more walking for me either.. I am going to wait till the dr. releases me totally to workout/and go for walks.. I don't want to hurt anything!!

I'm glad your getting better honey!!!! Thats awesome about your leg workout~ u sore ???

Thanks about my meals..gotta keep it clean since I can't workout! 

 Take care sweets!!!
XOXO,
Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya!
> It rained here the other day...pretty good too....
> ...my gym shoes..which I had JUST washed and put out in the sun to dry....got all soaked again.....
> ...



Oh my gosh honey that sucks about your shoes!! Sounds like something I Would do!!
Don't worry~ I'm chillin' on the workouts!!! Thanks for looking out for me honey!!

Take care & have a great afternoon Burner!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

you too!
just got a WHOLE listing into my web site...one! yehaw!

(I will be addingf much more....)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!
whats your website address again???


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

oh...dont get excited..not my listing..I borrow it so I would have listings on my site...
www.mikespeakhomes.com


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

I started tanning yesterday!! I'm sooo excited.. I haven't tanned since May!  Yeah.. I have been laying out though in the sun..but anyway.. 
just wanted to share that..its an awesome tanning place!! 

ohh I am covering where my cuts are from surgery though right now..sooo they don't scar


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

I am waiting until my boo boo heals a bit better before I go back into the fake-n-bake..


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

It's 81 degrees where your at.. how nice! Lucky!

I love love love the site.. Its great.. Your such a cutie~~ I FORGOT HOW HOT YOU ARE!!!   Yum!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

thats smart burner.. what boo-boo??? 

I just put the towel over my cuts.. and they have a small gauze on them too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

you  saw my pics in my journal, didnt you?
I ate it going down the side of the Brecken ridge ski mountian ona ride called the alpine slide


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2003)

omg really!!!
recent pics?? 
I have a bad memory!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

go check my journal....damn..wait a minute..
http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/sl...20+July+03&.dnm=005_2---1.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t
there ya go.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh...dont get excited..not my listing..I borrow it so I would have listings on my site...
> www.mikespeakhomes.com



You haven't sent me this link you geek!! 

Site looks great


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey sweetheart.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 31, 2003)

hey hottie what are you doing up so early, morning jenny's


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Morning Stace!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

holy smokin mid sections!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

GOOD MORNING JENNY & JENNY & SS & BURNER!! 

How are u sexy peeps doing today???  

Burner.. my firewall at work will not let me access that page!  Sucks!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

really? That sux...well go home and see it. You will see my widdle sweetums..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hiya Stacey.    Hope your doing good. I've been slacking from  the gym. Just haven't had time to go with the 2 jobs here and one at night still. 

But the next paycheck I'll be back to paid up so I can get a membership close to my house again. 

Finally have intenet at this one Part time job. otherwise I don't have it at all exept at home at night, but then I'm rarely on either. 

But I'm doing good, and just wanted to say hi.  Haven't gotten to stop in in a long time.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> really? That sux...well go home and see it. You will see my widdle sweetums..



I don't have a computer at home  Wellll I do ..but its broke! 
sooo this is a major bummer!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 31, 2003)

Meals today:

M1: 
44g. whey
10 red grapes

M2:
44g. whey
5 strawberries
15 saltfree peanuts

M3:
5oz. chicken
1 cup green beans

M4:
5oz. chicken
1 cup greenbeans
1 tbsp pb

M5: CARB UP!!!  
5 eggwhites
1 cup oatmeal
1 pear, few bites of watermelon
1 tbsp pb

6Liters of water


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

hmm..watermelon..I've been wanting some...
was it good? Sweet?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

oh my gosh its VERY Good!! Very sweet & Juicy! 
My mom and I bought a hole one at the Farmers Market, and we split it up!  YUM YUM!!!  My baby, Cody...he loves it too


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Morning Stace!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

Morning Jenny--(Afternoon for you  ) How are you honey??
got any plans this weekend???


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

Morning Stacey


----------



## Jenny (Aug 1, 2003)

Yep, I've got some plans.  Meeting some friends tonight, think we might just go to a bar or something. Or just chill a little in the sun. Tomorrow night my best friend is having a big birthday party  Will be great!  

Biked here this morning, will bike home in about 20 mins


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

Morning Nt!  How are you today??!
HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

Jenny~ ooohhh cool I'm jealous you can bike to work! It would take me hours to get here!! Have fun on your trip home! 

Sounds like you have a great weekend planned!! have fun partying with your friends girlie!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 1, 2003)

Things are good ... supposed to be a hot weekend, so we'll probably stay inside.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 1, 2003)

I know.. its gonna be hot here tooooo!! I'll be shopping! And getting my hair highlighted & layered tomorrow!  Can't wait!! 

Glad things are good with you!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2003)

Just wanted to stop in and say Hello Stacey!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey Stace! 

How was your weekend?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Dg806!!!  how ya doing?? 

Hey Jenny! How are you? How was your weekend?? Mine was pretty good... TOOO SHORT! Saturday I got my hair highlighted and cut- got a lot of layers!  And then I shopped! Sunday I hung out with Matt all day. We went to this Hunters Extravaganza thing.. then we both Cleaned our house GOOD! I was on my knees cleaning the tile~ and he had the bathroom jobs!  

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey sweets! 
Good to see you on! 

My weekend was really good, you can read all about it in my journal 

On the floor cleaning.. Hmm, honey, you know you're supposed to take it easy  How's the bod feeling?


----------



## lina (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Stacey!!

I know your journal is one of the busiest and hard to keep up with!  It takes eons to go through since you are soooo popular!!!

Hope things are feeling better!! I had a laproscopy and D&C done once too.  After the birth of my oldest..  It was the coolest thing with that camera going inside  ... ok, I'm a weirdo for science ... but had no probs afterwards with conceiving my 2nd...  Take care... and take it easy sweets!

Oh, yes, I didn't do a figure comp,,,,....yet.... but I did a dance show for our dance hiphop class... ..... what about you? Any plans to compete?  I hoping in the summer for next year....


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi Dg806!!!  how ya doing??
> *Great! It's David btw!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Aug 4, 2003)

omg!! Your hilarious!!! Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey sweets!
> Good to see you on!
> 
> ...



Hey darlin'

I'm glad you had a good weekend.. & I'm soo happy you heard from Justin!!!  Yeah!! 

I guess I probably shouldn't have done the tile.. but I have been feeling good.. except for today.. I have cramps! No big deal though!  
Thanks for looking out for me sweetie! 
Take care!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi Stacey!!
> 
> I know your journal is one of the busiest and hard to keep up with!  It takes eons to go through since you are soooo popular!!!
> ...



HI LINA!! Ohhh  nooo my journal is not the most popular.. you should have seen Jenny's last week.. it was crazy.. thats why she started the whoring journal in the chat section!! SHES MRS. POPLULAR!!! 

Did you actually watch your surgery? Mine was kinda like a camera.. but different.. but I didn't watch.. they had me totally put to sleep!!! yuck!!! I'm healing really good though!! 

I may compete one day?? I don't know!!! Thats awesome that you are this summer!!!  

Take care of yourself sweetie!!!!  Glad to see you in here!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> It was the coolest thing with that camera going inside  ...


Hey..I'm a scientist too!
so..how much for the tape?

(I know...but SOMEONE HAD TO SAY IT!)

Hiya Stacey!

no...Jeny is MS popular..you're MRS popular!

you feeling any better? Sounds like you are...or too stubborn to sit still...

Went tothe Renaisance Festival on Saturday...I have NEVER seen so many FAT friggin people in one place in my life! Holy shiat! I felt like an ethiopian.....
Other than that, had a prety good time...didn't get to have my turley leg..I ate too many other things....oh..and beer...ya kow..it is pretty good when it is in the 90's.....coors light..even..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey there!

Oh, so I'm Ms Popular!  Well, I don't want a lot of whoring in my journal, only some friendly notes like it used to be 

Hope your cramps are gone today! 

Have a great day! 

XOXO,
J


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Where is tha Texan hottie today?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm Here!! I'm here!!

How are you Jenny?? Burner??


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey..I'm a scientist too!
> so..how much for the tape?
> 
> ...



Hey Burner~ nahhhh I don't want to be Mrs. Popular!! I can't wait to start a new journal when I start working out again!!!!  No whoring.. just like jen said.. friendly Hellos/small talk..but not insane chitter chatter!!!!!!!!!!! 

OH THATS HILARIOUS that you saw so many fatbuts at the Renaisance!!! Sounds like the one down here! 

yummmm turkey leg!! I love those!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey there!
> 
> Oh, so I'm Ms Popular!  Well, I don't want a lot of whoring in my journal, only some friendly notes like it used to be
> ...


I hear ya Jenny!! I don't want a lot of it in my journal too.. right now is fine though..but I'm starting a new one when I can work out again!! 

no cramps today!! YEAH! 

Hope your having a great day too sweetie!!
XOXO


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Meals yesterday August 4, 2003

M1: 30g whey, 1 tbsp nat. Pb

M2: 4 slices of turkey breast, 15 saltfree peanuts, 8 red grapes

m3: 44g whey w/ water 
       5 strawberries
        1 diet coke

M4: 4 oz. chicken, 2 slices of turkey jerkey *YUM*, 1 cup of green beans, 1/2c brown rice, 1/2tbsp pb

m5: 5oz. chicken, 1 cup green beans

Water: 6 Liters


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Meals For August 5, 2003 

M1: 1 bitesize blueberry muffin (made them for Matt, had to taste  ) 1.5 whey w/ water
M2: 10 redgrapes, 15 saltfree peanuts
M3:  44g. whey w/ water
        1 diet cherry coke

M4:  5 oz. chicken, 1cup green beans, 1/2c brownrice

M5:  4 oz. chicken, 1/3 ranch style beans

Water Will be 5 Liters today!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

hiya stacey!
was reading anoter thread about you and your need to get preggo now, a opposed to might notgetting preggo later.
Sorry, hun- I have no insight....
I think damayer had great words for you.

ya know..I was thinking I was going to get jumped for my request..hm...I seem to be losing my touch..


hey..where's the PB after the greeen beans?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Burner~ nahhhh I don't want to be Mrs. Popular!!


too late. you are!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey hun! 

Meals look really good!  You're doing so good! How's the bod feeling?

Ack I'm BORED at work.. My friends are at the beach


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2003)

HEY JENNY!!  Sorrrry your so bored at work..well your not there anymore right?!  THat sucks your friends are at the beach 

Thanks for saying my meals are looking good!! I'm trying! My body feels good.. it just hurts to touch my tummy-below my bellybutton..its super sore! But I go to my dr. tomorrow morning for my follow up! 
take care honey!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2003)

Burner..no I'm not.. I think butterfly is the MRS.POPULAR!! Check out that womans post numbers..shes such a WHORE!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya stacey!
> was reading anoter thread about you and your need to get preggo now, a opposed to might notgetting preggo later.
> Sorry, hun- I have no insight....
> ...


Hey! I can't believe you have no advice for me on this~ u always give me good advice.. man c'mon.. I'm just kidding!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 6, 2003)

don't worry.. I haven't stopped my green bean & PB combo


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey! I can't believe you have no advice for me on this~ u always give me good advice.. man c'mon.. I'm just kidding!!


well, ya know...I do have weak areas....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

stacey it says that its your birthday today and that your only 24  is this right?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

OMG, yes, it's correct J'bo!! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY SUPER HOTTIE!!   

ooh, gotta start a b-day thread!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Where are ya cutie?

Take the day off for you birthday?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> stacey it says that its your birthday today and that your only 24  is this right?



Hey J'bo~! Yep yesterday was my birthday!!  I'm only 24! Why do I look older??? HOPE NOT! 
Everyone here thought I was turning 21--lol!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you soooo much Jenny!!!!! I did have a wonderful day!! I took off friday & Monday! It was great! Went to the beach, went to a day spa, went out to eat.. it was funnnnnn! 
I did get a sunburn though..but its going away! 

How are you? Hows Justin?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Aww, I'm so glad you had a good day sweetie!  You deserved that! 

You don't look OLD silly!!  

I'm doing good, am at work now, but will leave in 5 mins 
Justin is doing good, at least he was last time I talked to him. He's moving to Virginia for college today.

XOXO,
JEn


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks girl!

I did have a relaxing 4 day weekend! 

Lucky you get to leave soon~ I'm swamped.. I am about to sign off here!  Just had to say hello to my favorite people!

Justins moving to Virgina! WoW! I am sure you miss him a lot huh!!!! 
Where is he from??

Take care honey!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Well Stace, I don't really notice if he's in Chicago or in Virginia  Same distance basicly  Hopefully I'll get to see him in Oct-Nov though 

Hope work is not too busy! And hey, have you seen your Dr yet? I've decided to get off BC, will stop after this months cycle. I don't want to mess with my hormones anymore


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2003)

Jenny~ ya I know what ya mean.. its all the same when your that faraway! Thats great you may see him in October!! When do you start school?
works not Horribly busy..but it is busy! 
I am trying to get everything done so I can go to a memorial service w/ Matt tonight. One of our good friends dad died in a motorcycle accident sunday night.  So we want to be there for him! 

Yes I went to my dr. last thursday!!  Everything looks good, and I am allowed to workout and have sex again.  

We are going to a fertility specialist soon too! (matts idea)

I am going to start a new journal today.. I'm trying to think of a name.. 
I'm getting strict w/ my workouts now.. no missing any- I have gained like 7 lbs (NO big deal I know) But I want it off.. ) and I want my legs to get tight again!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh no, that's terrible about the accident  I hope you'll make it to the memorial service.

Yeay, you're allowed to workout and have sex again  That's wonderful! But you need to start easy honey 

A fertility specialist? That's great too! I'm glad Matt's FINALLY able to deal with this! 

Hmm, a new name.. I'm gonna think of one for you too


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi beautiful. You are more mature then any 24 year olds in this town thats for sure...thats why i thought that you were older. Plus your married...just assumed you were older. 

Glad to hear that your going to go to the fertility dr. 

New name hey :hummmm:


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

What about "Texan super-hottie becoming a Texan Super-duper-hottie?  NO?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank you so much J'Bo for saying all that!! Your so sweet! A lot of people tell me that I'm mature! I can be goofy though!  
I did get married young- at 22!  But I definatley don't regret it.. I partied HARD from 17 yrs old to 21!!!! HARD!!!! And I'm much more happy now than in my old running days! 

JennY~ girl.. we gotta keep thinking!! Hmmm?? 
Maybe "magazine FIT" ???
Stace hardcore??
Its hard!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2003)

ohh girls~ Yes and I'm sooooooo happy (NOW) that Matt wants to go to the fertility dr. AT FIRST I was pissed because he didn't trust my dr. I have now (who specialized in ENDO, and Infertilty) but now I see why he wants it.. and I'm more than happy to do it for him! 

Matt said if the dr. says we need to have one NOW then we will get started right away!!!  Hes coming around 
but if they say we can wait 2 yrs. then we totally will!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 12, 2003)

The HR manager is letting me leave at 4:15 to get to the memorial service!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

That's good news sweetie!  All of them! 

Fitness Figure, Fitness Femme, Asskickin' Ahead, Picture Perfect.. Errr.. I'm not good at this today  Tightenin' the Thighs.. Oh god, that was terrible 

Uhm.. Think think think.. Gotta be clever.. Okay, I'm not clever today, I've gotta sleep on it..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Texan Touchdown.. Stacey's Sweetness.. Perfection Progress.. Gettin' tough.. Hardenin' up..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I give up Stace.. sowwy ..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

JENNY your Hilarious!!!!!!! THANKS sooo Much for trying honey!! I do like ASSKICKIN' AHEAD!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

I think I'm going to use "FIRM FOR LIFE"

what do ya think??


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow ... here's a  for Matt.  We tend to give him a bit of a hassle (and he doesn't even know about it )  I can relate to Matt's situation.  He wasn't ready for children.  He made it well known (perhaps not in the best way, but that's us men for ya).  Now he realizes after some thought, that if there is going to be kids in the family, the time might be now.

Don't get too carried away with being mature ... I find people all caught up with being all mature and adult like are very boring.  I've been told there are times to be mature and adult like - I'm still waiting


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

NT~ Thank you very much for saying that about Matt! I know we do bash him a lot in here- but now hes doing really good! I was the immuture one saying I didn't want a 2nd opinion, and he was the one who opened my eyes! 

oh Don't worry Nt!! I'm a very goofy chick!!!! And I love to have fun & I lOVE to laugh.. people mainly say that at work...about how I "Speak" (I took 2 speech classes in college..maybe I actually DID listen..Lmao!!)  
But trust Me Nt~ I think real mature people can be boring also!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

hello beautiful...i like jennys suggestions and "firm for life" is great.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NT~ Thank you very much for saying that about Matt!



Just thought I would tell ya that ... even though he seems difficult, I think in the important times, he does show his true colours.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey J'bo!!  
I'm going w/ FIRM For Life~ I just started my journal! 

NT Your very right!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hiya Stacey!
happy belated Birthday!
Sounds like yo had a great time.
Hey, sorry about your friend. We lost a female rider in that sport bike association I used toride with recently. I did not meet her, as she joined after I hd left..but it is hard losing someone..
I am kinda glad I did get rid of mine.....if you remember some of the stories I used to write...it is a miracle I never went down...

That's great thatMAtt has decided to come around! Wahoo! You are going to be a mommy soon, eh? Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Burner!  Thanks for my b-day wishes!
I'm sorry about your friend too! Its so sad when accidents like that happen.  I barely knew the man who died (met him a couple of times, been to his home) but I know his son bery well! And hes one of Matts closest friends.
I'm so Glad you got rid of your bike!!!
Matt had a dirt bike and I even hated that.. I'm glad he got rid of it! 

YES ITS GREAT THAT Matt is coming around!!!! I'm happy (now)
I don't know if I will be a mommy soon or not.. we will find out soon though 
Great to hear from you honey! 
TAKE CARE!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

Now ppl.. stop posting in this journal!! Use THIS : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20190


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

he he whore police jenny


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

noooooo I don't want my new journal like my last one.. I could never find crap~~ Oh maybe thats b/c I hardly ever posted my meals...duh!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> he he whore police jenny



 I'm just trying to help


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

So this is the social journal and the new one is strictly for logging your meals and workouts and realeted questions, right?


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

LoL! You got it butterfly!! I don't want to sound bitchy-- and I LOVE CHATTING & WHORING...but since I can't get online here as much as I WISH.. I gotta find my stuff fast!  I'm on a mission to eat Clean  & Workout Hard!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

Maybe even do a photoshoot before I get pregnant.. Thats my goal! 

even if My mom's the photographer...hehehe


----------

